# Comparative strengths of Bangladesh and Myanmar



## bluesky

From an Internet source:
*Comparative strengths of Bangladesh and Myanmar *
Gazi Md. Imran

In a war any country can win. It depends on their tactics and resources. here are the military strength between the two countries. Bangladeshi army is highly disciplined and courageous. on the other hand Myanmar army is slightly stronger in air crafts than Bangladesh. The result may be anything but for sure the consequence will be devastating!!

Country:

Bangladesh

Myanmar

GFP Rank:

52 (of 126)

33 (of 126)

Total Population:

168,957,745

56,320,206

Fit-for-Service:

66,110,000

21,635,000

Reaching Military Age Annually:

3,300,000

1,030,000

Active Military Personnel:

400,000

406,000

Active Military Reserves:

2,280,000

0

Aircraft (All Types):

150

246

Helicopters:

54

87

Attack Aircraft (Fixed-Wing):

45

77

Fighter Aircraft:

45

56

Tank Strength:

680

569

Submarines:

02

0

Waterway Coverage (km):

8,370 km

12,800 km

Coastline Coverage (km):

580 km,

930 km

Land Area (km):

147000 km

676,578 km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Except economy, useless comparison...


----------



## EastBengalPro

Yes BAF lags behind.


----------



## wiseone2

Bangladesh ability to win a war against Myanmar is close to zero.

You need a 3:1 military advantage to win

Bangladesh air force and navy are not impressive even on paper. Just acquiring Sukhois does not make your air force good.

I do not know much on the competence of the Myanmar army. Given the narrow section of Arakan border a good defensive tactician could hold off five to ten times numerically superior Bangladeshi army

Myanmar could acquire large number of anti-ship missiles to hit Bangladeshi ports. If your trade is interrupted your ability to continue a long war will be impacted.

You are assuming India and China will be neutral in a scenario to seize Arakan

1 million Rohingyas are not worth 160 million Bangladeshis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

wiseone2 said:


> Bangladesh ability to win a war against Myanmar is close to zero.
> 
> You need a 3:1 military advantage to win
> 
> Bangladesh air force and navy are not impressive even on paper. Just acquiring Sukhois does not make your air force good.
> 
> I do not know much on the competence of the Myanmar army. Given the narrow section of Arakan border a good defensive tactician could hold off five to ten times numerically superior Bangladeshi army
> 
> Myanmar could acquire large number of anti-ship missiles to hit Bangladeshi ports. If your trade is interrupted your ability to continue a long war will be impacted.
> 
> You are assuming India and China will be neutral in a scenario to seize Arakan
> 
> 1 million Rohingyas are not worth 160 million Bangladeshis



You are right on BAF but completely wrong on BN.

BN has 2 submarines, Myanmar has none. BD has 3 ships with proper SAM systems while Myanmar has only man portable SAMs on their ships lol.

As for BAF, with the upcoming 12 Sukhois that would change the balance between BAF and MAF. Then BAF will have 12 SU-30SMEs and 8 Mig-29s that are also going to be modernised soon. MAF will face them with 32 pretty outdated Mig-29s and 16 JF-17s. You are aware that whenever a Su-27 has faced a Mig-29 in combat, the Sukhoi has always won?

India cannot do jack to BD if it attacks Arakan. China at the most can cut of economic and military ties but it will really do nothing as it wont take sides in a war between BD and Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wiseone2

UKBengali said:


> You are right on BAF but completely wrong on BN.
> 
> BN has 2 submarines, Myanmar has none. BD has 3 ships with proper SAM systems while Myanmar has only man portable SAMs on their ships lol.
> 
> As for BAF, with the upcoming 12 Sukhois that would change the balance betweeb BAF and MAF. Then BAF will have 12 SU-30SMEs and 8 Mig-29s that are also going to be modernised soon. MAF will face them with 32 pretty outdated Mig-29s and 16 JF-17s. You are aware that whenever a Su-27 has faced a Mig-29 in combat, the Sukhoi has always won?
> 
> India cannot do jack to BD if it attacks Arakan. China at the most can cut of economic and military ties but it will really do nothing as it wont take sides in a war between BD and Myanmar.



Having aircraft, ships and subs is one thing. Operating them in a battlefield environment is another. Operating them far away from your home base is another story.

All those equipment does not negate the fact that your only port is vulnerable to Myanmar military

As far as Su-27 versus MiG-29 scenarios you are assuming a few things

India can seize Arakan to pre-empt you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

wiseone2 said:


> Having aircraft, ships and subs is one thing. Operating them in a battlefield environment is another. Operating them far away from your home base is another story.
> 
> All those equipment does not negate the fact that your only port is vulnerable to Myanmar military
> 
> As far as Su-27 versus MiG-29 scenarios you are assuming a few things
> 
> India can seize Arakan to pre-empt you




India siezing Arakan?



Have you thought about a career as a comedian?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## wiseone2

UKBengali said:


> India siezing Arakan?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thought about a career as a comedian?



Replace 2017 with 1971
Replace Rohaniyas with Bangladeshis
Replace Myanmar army with Pakistani Army

What is missing in 2017 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shorisrip

wiseone2 said:


> Replace 2017 with 1971
> Replace Rohaniyas with Bangladeshis
> Replace Myanmar army with Pakistani Army
> 
> What is missing in 2017 ?



What is missing is the :
1) The political party and circumstances; i.e. unlike the sane Indian National Congress, the BJP isn't so compassionate, especially in regards to Muslims. 
2) India has no strong reason to do so unlike in 1971 when the end goal was the dismantling of Pakistan into two parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

Shorisrip said:


> What is missing is the :
> 1) The political party and circumstances; i.e. unlike the sane Indian National Congress, the BJP isn't so compassionate, especially in regards to Muslims.
> 2) India has no strong reason to do so unlike in 1971 when the end goal was the dismantling of Pakistan into two parts.




Myanmar is not Pakistan.
Indian military intervention in Myanmar will lead to conflict with China
1 million Rohaniyas != 60 million East Pakistanis

Non-factors
Congress versus BJP makes no difference


----------



## bluesky

My opener post is written by an amateur. Now, let us see what the GlobalFirepower writes on the strength of BAF and BA. Let the Indians bring out the strength data of MAF and MA and talk. No country can win a war just by bombing. For example, Vietnam and Afghan Taleban. Neither US nor Soviet Union could win with hundred times of superior air power. Both Vietnam and Taleban used rifles and MANPAD to win their war. Do the Indians think that MAF is superior even to the US AF and Russian AF?

A fighting is decided finally by the land forces and supported by a country's economy. Do the Indians really think MM can win over us even if the Rohingyas do not help us? MM is no match for our well trained military. MM will perish and the Arakan will secede from MM as a result of a war. Even without BD military participation the Rohingya themselves can carve out Arakan from MM. Only thing they need is arms to fight.

I am talking in Tokyo with many Rohingyas. They want BD support to carve out north Arakan. All of them want to join BD. BD is taking a long route of diplomatic efforts. No one really knows what awaits when BD sweet talking efforts fail. Do not believe in the kowtowing of Begum Hasina. 

"Air Power - Includes both fixed-wing and rotary-wing (helicopter) aircraft from all branches of service (Air Force, Navy, Army). Air power is just one important component of the modern military force. Attack Aircraft represents fixed-wing and dedicated forms as well as light strike types (some basic and advanced trainers fill this role). Some fighters can double as attack types and vice versa - this is how multi-role aircraft can be of considerable value. Transport and Trainer aircraft include both fixed-wing and rotary-wing types."




Total Aircraft Strength
166




Fighter Aircraft
45




Attack Aircraft
45





Transport Aircraft
65




Trainer Aircraft
53




Total Helicopter Strength
61




Attack Helicopters
0

"Army Strength - Tank value includes Main Battle Tanks (MBTs) and light tanks (a few remain in service) as well as those vehicles considered "tank destroyers". There is no distinction made between all-wheel and track-and-wheel designs. Armored Fighting Vehicle (AFV) value includes Armored Personnel Carriers (APCs) as well as Infantry Fighting Vehicles (IFVs).




Combat Tanks
534




Armored Fighting Vehicles
942




Self-Propelled Artillery
18




Towed Artillery
0




Rocket Projectors
32


----------



## wiseone2

bluesky said:


> My opener post is written by an amateur. Now, let us see what the GlobalFirepower writes on the strength of BAF.
> 
> Air Power - Includes both fixed-wing and rotary-wing (helicopter) aircraft from all branches of service (Air Force, Navy, Army). Air power is just one important component of the modern military force. Attack Aircraft represents fixed-wing and dedicated forms as well as light strike types (some basic and advanced trainers fill this role). Some fighters can double as attack types and vice versa - this is how multi-role aircraft can be of considerable value. Transport and Trainer aircraft include both fixed-wing and rotary-wing types. EXTERNAL LINK: Aircraft throughout the military history of Bangladesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total Aircraft Strength
> 166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fighter Aircraft
> 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attack Aircraft
> 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transport Aircraft
> 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trainer Aircraft
> 53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total Helicopter Strength
> 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attack Helicopters
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> Army Strength - Tank value includes Main Battle Tanks (MBTs) and light tanks (a few remain in service) as well as those vehicles considered "tank destroyers". There is no distinction made between all-wheel and track-and-wheel designs. Armored Fighting Vehicle (AFV) value includes Armored Personnel Carriers (APCs) as well as Infantry Fighting Vehicles (IFVs). EXTERNAL LINK: Armor and Artillery throughout the military history of Bangladesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combat Tanks
> 534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armored Fighting Vehicles
> 942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self-Propelled Artillery
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towed Artillery
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocket Projectors
> 32



All these are fine on paper. You need spares to keep your war machinery going. It will soon eat up your economy.

Myanmar - Bangladesh war will resemble the Iran - Iraq war of the 1980s. A war of attrition with no winner is the likely outcome.

Bangladeshis will be advised to study the Iran - Iraq war as to what can go wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

wiseone2 said:


> Myanmar - Bangladesh war will resemble the Iran - Iraq war of the 1980s. A war of attrition with no winner is the likely outcome.


Not exactly. Rohingyas are waiting to wage their own war, but they need BD support. BD is certainly now evaluating all the options. The best option is to put international pressure on MM to accept the Rohingya with citizenship. Just accepting them back in Arakan without citizenship will cause many recurrences of bullying in the future. 

When sweet talking diplomacy fails, there is a possibility that the Rohingyas will start fighting a guerrilla war. BD should support them with finance and arms. Otherwise, they will become an easy prey to ISIS and Taleban types of fanatics. BD does not have to fight a war. But, if a war is imposed on it, it has the capacity to defend itself. In the meantime the Rohingya guerrillas will carve out their own land in Arakan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wiseone2

bluesky said:


> Not exactly. Rohingyas are waiting to wage their own war, but they need BD support. BD is certainly now evaluating all the options. The best option is to put international pressure on MM to accept the Rohingya with citizenship. Just accepting them back in Arakan without citizenship will cause many recurrences of bullying in the future.
> 
> When sweet talking diplomacy fails, there is a possibility that the Rohingyas will start fighting a guerrilla war. BD should support them with finance and arms. Otherwise, they will become an easy prey to ISIS and Taleban types of fanatics. BD does not have to fight a war. But, if a war is imposed on it, it has the capacity to defend itself. In the meantime the Rohingya guerrillas will carve out their own land in Arakan.



Guerrilla wars work only when you can hide among civilian population. if the entire civilian populations get slaughtered in response to armed resistance it does not work. You need a 10:1 numerical advantage to crush the rebel movement which Myanmar military possesses.

The only way to force Myanmar to grant citizenship to Rohingyas is through the presence of peacekeepers. India and China will not allow that near their borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

wiseone2 said:


> Guerrilla wars work only when you can hide among civilian population. if the entire civilian populations get slaughtered in response to armed resistance it does not work. You need a 10:1 numerical advantage to crush the rebel movement which Myanmar military possesses.
> 
> The only way to force Myanmar to grant citizenship to Rohingyas is through the presence of peacekeepers. India and China will not allow that near their borders.





wiseone2 said:


> Guerrilla wars work only when you can hide among civilian population. if the entire civilian populations get slaughtered in response to armed resistance it does not work. You need a 10:1 numerical advantage to crush the rebel movement which Myanmar military possesses.
> 
> The only way to force Myanmar to grant citizenship to Rohingyas is through the presence of peacekeepers. India and China will not allow that near their borders.


You are right to say that a successful guerrilla war needs the support of the local population. Yes, since MM will be expelling all the remaining Rohingyas, so, how a guerrilla warfare can be conducted. But, note one thing. When the freedom fighters start operations from BD border areas, they will certainly carve out their own territoy where the refugees will return and MM army cannot enter with impunity. 

Arakan is a hilly and jungle terrain separated from mainland MM by Yoma mountain range with a very limited access points. With a limited manpower it is almost impossible for the MM military to man the entire north Arakan if BGB troops indirectly support the freedom fighters. Note also that the freedom fighters will be composed also of our own young people. Only one matchstick is enough to fire up the situation, and no history has ever been made in a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Homo Sapiens

wiseone2 said:


> I do not know much on the competence of the Myanmar army. Given the narrow section of Arakan border a good defensive tactician could hold off five to ten times numerically superior Bangladeshi army


Who told you that to win a war one need thousand mile long border? Israel-Egypt share 208 km border and they have done some of the heaviest battle after ww2.Bangladesh-myanmar land border(271km) is more than enough to do a proper battle.By speaking of holding 5-10 times numerically superior army,you have exposed your limitation of knowledge about modern warfare,do you think modern mechanized warfare is like 300 brave Spartan holding of 300,000 Persian troops on a narrow corridor? I am not advocating for war, but it is perfectly possible to do a proper warfare in Bangladesh-myanmar border.

I don't think Bangladesh will initiate any war with burma, if things goes that bad, BD will just give 'moral' support to the Rohingya fighters and will maintain a defensive position with numerical superiority in the frontier.There are more than enough Rohingya youth willing to fight against burma.Just check their history, how they fought against burma in 1940s,1950s.Just give them weapon and a base to operate, they will be a nightmare to the savage bamar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bluesky

Homo Sapiens said:


> Who told you that to win a war one need thousand mile long border? Israel-Egypt share 208 km border and they have done some of the heaviest battle after ww2.Bangladesh-myanmar border(271km) is more than enough to do a proper battle.


This @wiseone2 seems to play video game all through the day. So, he has very superficial knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

@bluesky and others, Global firepower ranking is not that credible source to compare between militaries. In their 2017 ranking, they are showing Bangladesh's defence budget as just 1.59 billion dollar. But in reality, it is 3.22 billion dollar.Their estimation of BD's IFV, Artillery, oil consumption and some of other things are also outdated or under counted.While they exaggerated many things for myanmar.For example, they are showing myanmar defence budget as 2.4 billion dollar, but in reality, it is actually 2.1 billion in 2017.There are not much credible sources to know about burmese military as it is very secretive and many information are exaggerated, specially their army equipment.So, in reality, Bangladesh's position will be some step ahead and burmese position will be some step behind then showed in GFP ranking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wiseone2

bluesky said:


> You are right to say that a successful guerrilla war needs the support of the local population. Yes, since MM will be expelling all the remaining Rohingyas, so, how a guerrilla warfare can be conducted. But, note one thing. When the freedom fighters start operations from BD border areas, they will certainly carve out their own territoy where the refugees will return and MM army cannot enter with impunity.
> 
> Arakan is a hilly and jungle terrain separated from mainland MM by Yoma mountain range with a very limited access points. With a limited manpower it is almost impossible for the MM military to man the entire north Arakan if BGB troops indirectly support the freedom fighters. Note also that the freedom fighters will be composed also of our own young people. Only one matchstick is enough to fire up the situation, and no history has ever been made in a day.



How are refugees going to live in hilly areas ? 

If I am a Rohingya refugee I would live in poverty in Bangladesh rather than worry about losing my head in Arakan.

In classic counter-insurgency operations both parties try to win over the populace. There is so such pretense here.



Homo Sapiens said:


> Who told you that to win a war one need thousand mile long border? Israel-Egypt share 208 km border and they have done some of the heaviest battle after ww2.Bangladesh-myanmar land border(271km) is more than enough to do a proper battle.By speaking of holding 5-10 times numerically superior army,you have exposed your limitation of knowledge about modern warfare,do you think modern mechanized warfare is like 300 brave Spartan holding of 300,000 Persian troops on a narrow corridor? I am not advocating for war, but it is perfectly possible to do a proper warfare in Bangladesh-myanmar border.
> 
> I don't think Bangladesh will initiate any war with burma, if things goes that bad, BD will just give 'moral' support to the Rohingya fighters and will maintain a defensive position with numerical superiority in the frontier.There are more than enough Rohingya youth willing to fight against burma.Just check their history, how they fought against burma in 1940s,1950s.Just give them weapon and a base to operate, they will be a nightmare to the savage bamar.


 
It is easier to defend Myanmar-Bangladesh border than say defend the Bangladesh-India border. It is laws of physics.

300 vs 300,000 is 1 to 100. Assuming parity in the air and artillery support 80,000 Myanmar troops can defend the border indefinitely against 200,000 Bangladeshi troops.

I explained why guerrila wars won't work



bluesky said:


> This @wiseone2 seems to play video game all through the day. So, he has very superficial knowledge.



Be my guest. Conduct a liberation war against Myanmar and see where you go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

wiseone2 said:


> It is easier to defend Myanmar-Bangladesh border than say defend the Bangladesh-India border. It is laws of physics.
> 
> 300 vs 300,000 is 1 to 100. Assuming parity in the air and artillery support 80,000 Myanmar troops can defend the border indefinitely against 200,000 Bangladeshi troops.


make that 3 million Deshi troops (less than half of total strength)
see we keep the surprise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

BDforever said:


> make that 3 million Deshi troops (less than half of total strength)
> see we keep the surprise



you have a 200,000 man army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

wiseone2 said:


> you have a 200,000 man army


there is a catch, we have another big reserve force for war, which will go under Army command during war time.
It is the largest reserve force on earth  named Ansar-VDP
wanna know the size ?
it is 6.1 million

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wiseone2

BDforever said:


> there is a catch, we have another big reserve force for war, which will go under Army command during war time.
> It is the largest reserve force on earth  named Answar-VDP
> wanna know the size ?
> it is 6.1 million



what are you waiting for ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

wiseone2 said:


> what are you waiting for ?


because there is a trick, Burma wants to make Rohingya as Bilateral issue, we wants to make it look like Burma's internal problem which is affecting globally

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wiseone2

BDforever said:


> because there is a trick, Burma wants to make Rohingya as Bilateral issue, we wants to make it look like Burma's internal problem which is affecting globally



There are more Rohingyas outside Myanmar than inside Myanmar
None of the refugees want to go back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

wiseone2 said:


> Myanmar *could *acquire large number of anti-ship missiles to hit Bangladeshi ports.



I think you need to take a course on strategic warfare 101. The operative word here is *could*, but what would it gain in return?? No one does anything (much less an armed force) unless there is a goal.

Trying to disable our ports doesn't gain the Myanmarese anything goal-wise, except a lull in shipping through them.

Bangladesh has hundreds of points along our rivers where makeshift unloading points exist. Most container shipping is through mobile and movable lighterage action.

Meanwhile whatever the source of those missile launchers (and any adjoining missile-launch infra) will be destroyed. We can - if needed, invade their indefensible strip of Arakan coast via Navy and LCT and bomb them back to the 12th century. I am sure that planned scenario has already been war-gamed and practiced many, many times.


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

BDforever said:


> because there is a trick, Burma wants to make Rohingya as Bilateral issue, *we want to make it look like Burma's internal problem which is affecting globally *


This is the most logical explanation of the present BD policy on the forced exodus of Rohingyas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

wiseone2 said:


> what are you waiting for ?


The right moment...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> You are right on BAF but completely wrong on BN.
> 
> BN has 2 submarines, Myanmar has none. BD has 3 ships with proper SAM systems while Myanmar has only man portable SAMs on their ships lol.
> 
> As for BAF, with the upcoming 12 Sukhois that would change the balance between BAF and MAF. Then BAF will have 12 SU-30SMEs and 8 Mig-29s that are also going to be modernised soon. MAF will face them with 32 pretty outdated Mig-29s and 16 JF-17s. You are aware that whenever a Su-27 has faced a Mig-29 in combat, the Sukhoi has always won?
> 
> India cannot do jack to BD if it attacks Arakan. China at the most can cut of economic and military ties but it will really do nothing as it wont take sides in a war between BD and Myanmar.


The problem is that no country in the region think highly of BD military capabilities.

For the Air Force, BAF is facing problems with operating and maintaing the aircrafts properly since 2000s. That's why Prime Minister Khaleda Zia had tried to sell 8 junk MiG 29 B/UB to save operating cost.

For the navy, although BN is the youngest navy in the region, most ships are the oldest ones. Only 2 downgraded C 13B corvettes are considered modern.

No need to mention BA because an army with only 18 155 mm howitzers is not a threat at all.

Finally, stop dreaming of Su 30SME and be realistic with your junk F 7 and MiG 29B.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pikkuboss

Everything you've compared except the guts. Bangladesh is Bhigi Billi in front of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

pikkuboss said:


> Everything you've compared except the guts. Bangladesh is Bhigi Billi in front of Myanmar.


Read post #24 by @BDforever to get your answer. Also note that during the last 800 years of interaction with the Hindus we now know when to act diplomatic and play Bhigi Billi. Do not you see how BD is playing China against India and is getting benefits from both?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

pikkuboss said:


> Everything you've compared except the guts. Bangladesh is Bhigi Billi in front of Myanmar.


Like India in front of China?


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> The problem is that no country in the region think highly of BD military capabilities.
> 
> For the Air Force, BAF is facing problems with operating and maintaing the aircrafts properly since 2000s. That's why Prime Minister Khaleda Zia had tried to sell 8 junk MiG 29 B/UB to save operating cost.
> 
> For the navy, although BN is the youngest navy in the region, most ships are the oldest ones. Only 2 downgraded C 13B corvettes are considered modern.
> 
> No need to mention BA because an army with only 18 155 mm howitzers is not a threat at all.
> 
> Finally, stop dreaming of Su 30SME and be realistic with your junk F 7 and MiG 29B.



Do you even know what you are talking about?

2 C-13B corvettes have been inducted with two more on their way soon. The only thing that is "downgraded" is their lack of anti-submarine warfare capability but that is being taken care of by a smaller ship that BD is building with Chinese assistance itself. It's anti-air warfare capabilities(FL-3000N) are light years ahead of the Igla SAMs on the Myanmar ships. The BNS Bangabhandu is another step up with the FM-90N SAM system(multiple simultaneous fire channels and 15km range) and the Otomat Mk2 AShMs. Bangabhandu is a modern ship that was commissioned in 2001 as new build.

Forget the moron Khaleda who tried to decommision the Mig-29s as she was only interested in scoring points against Hasina. BNP never spent much money on defence, certainly way less than Awami League has done now or in the past. BD defence budget is around 4 billion US dollars now when arms imports are taken into account - it is more than 50% higher than yours and that will show by 2020 after the current round of procurements are completed.

SU-30SME will come as it is an official BD government tender. Reason why BD has not signed the contract is that the Russians offered an upgraded SU-27 but BD is insistent on something like the Indian SU-30MKI or the Malaysian SU-30MKM. Once those 12 Suhkois are inducted(~2019), they will have fun hunting your Mig-29s and JF-17s for sport.

BD army only has 18 155 mm guns? Have you been looking at wiki again? Wiki states that BA only has FN-16 for airdefence. In fact it also has batteries of FM-90 SAMs as well. This is just one of many ommissions on wiki.

I would suggest that you research a bit before posting next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Homo Sapiens

UKBengali said:


> BD army only has 18 155 mm guns? Have you been looking at wiki again? Wiki states that BA only has FN-16 for airdefence. In fact it also has batteries of FM-90 SAMs as well. This is just one of many ommissions on wiki.


Someone seriously need to update the wikipedia page on Bangladesh army equipment.I don't know who assassinated that page.That person entirely removed APC, all the artillery except 155mm, half of the tanks and many other things which were part of the page earlier.

This guy @tarpitz is a moron to believe the wikipedia page that Bangladesh has only 18, 155mm artillery.Even the IISS factbook 2016, which is not up to date for Bangladesh section(they are still showing only 7 inf. division, vintage salisbury class frigate and others) counting 841+ artillery.

Excerpt from IISS factbook 2016 page-
ARTY 841+
SP 155mm 6+ NORA B-52
TOWED 363+: 105mm 170: 56 Model 56A1; 114 Model
56/L 10A1 pack howitzer; 122mm 131: 57 Type-54/54-1
(M-30); 20 Type-83; 54 Type-96 (D-30), 130mm 62 Type-
59-1 (M-46)
MOR 472: 81mm 11 M29A1; 82mm 366 Type-53/87/M-31
(M-1937); 120mm 95 MO-120-AM-50 M67/UBM 52
AT
MSL • MANPATS 9K115-2 Metis M1 (AT-13 Saxhorn-2)
RCL 106mm 238 M40A1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Homo Sapiens said:


> Someone seriously need to update the wikipedia page on Bangladesh army equipment.I don't know who assassinated that page.That person entirely removed APC, all the artillery except 155mm, half of the tanks and many other things which were part of the page earlier.
> 
> This guy @tarpitz is a moron to believe the wikipedia page that Bangladesh has only 18, 155mm artillery.Even the IISS factbook 2016, which is not up to date for Bangladesh section(they are still showing only 7 inf. division, vintage salisbury class frigate and others) counting 841+ artillery.
> 
> Excerpt from IISS factbook 2016 page-
> ARTY 841+
> SP 155mm 6+ NORA B-52
> TOWED 363+: 105mm 170: 56 Model 56A1; 114 Model
> 56/L 10A1 pack howitzer; 122mm 131: 57 Type-54/54-1
> (M-30); 20 Type-83; 54 Type-96 (D-30), 130mm 62 Type-
> 59-1 (M-46)
> MOR 472: 81mm 11 M29A1; 82mm 366 Type-53/87/M-31
> (M-1937); 120mm 95 MO-120-AM-50 M67/UBM 52
> AT
> MSL • MANPATS 9K115-2 Metis M1 (AT-13 Saxhorn-2)
> RCL 106mm 238 M40A1


Name it if u have more 155mm except Nora-B52.don't forget to bring clear and sharp photos.while We're talking about 155mm ,ur list of smaller caliber artillery is useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kutuzov

Homo Sapiens said:


> Someone seriously need to update the wikipedia page on Bangladesh army equipment.I don't know who assassinated that page.That person entirely removed APC, all the artillery except 155mm, half of the tanks and many other things which were part of the page earlier.
> 
> This guy @tarpitz is a moron to believe the wikipedia page that Bangladesh has only 18, 155mm artillery.Even the IISS factbook 2016, which is not up to date for Bangladesh section(they are still showing only 7 inf. division, vintage salisbury class frigate and others) counting 841+ artillery.
> 
> Excerpt from IISS factbook 2016 page-
> ARTY 841+
> SP 155mm 6+ NORA B-52
> TOWED 363+: 105mm 170: 56 Model 56A1; 114 Model
> 56/L 10A1 pack howitzer; 122mm 131: 57 Type-54/54-1
> (M-30); 20 Type-83; 54 Type-96 (D-30), 130mm 62 Type-
> 59-1 (M-46)
> MOR 472: 81mm 11 M29A1; 82mm 366 Type-53/87/M-31
> (M-1937); 120mm 95 MO-120-AM-50 M67/UBM 52
> AT
> MSL • MANPATS 9K115-2 Metis M1 (AT-13 Saxhorn-2)
> RCL 106mm 238 M40A1


He is just talking about 155 mm. 
18 x 155 mm howitzer is just one fifteenth of MA's 155 mm howitzers.

363 towed gun are also one fourth of MM.

You wanna compare MM and BD artillery? 

Myanmar Army artillery has far more superior fire power.

Myanmar Army has:-

136 x MLRS
- 38 x 240 mm MLRS (Myanmar)
- 98 x 122 mm MLRS (PRC/Myanmar)

310 x 155 mm howitzers
- 72 x M 845P 155 mm howitzer tow (Israel)
- 100 x KH 179 155 mm howitzer tow (ROK)
- 30 x Nora B52 155 mm howitzer SP (Serbia)
- 108 x SH 1 155 mm howitzer SP (PRC)


1000+ x 122/105 mm howitzers
- 576 x D 30-2 122 mm howitzer (PRC/Myanmar license-built)
- 200 x M 101 105 mm howitzer (US)
- 250 x M 56A1 105 mm howitzer (Serbia)
- 96 x 105 mm pack howitzer (PRC/Myanmar license-built)

900+ 120 mm Mor (Israel/France/Yugo/Myanmar)

240 mm MLRS







122 mm MLRS










SH 1 155 mm howitzer






Nora B 52 155 mm howitzer






M 845P 155 mm howitzer










KH 179 155 mm howitzer






D 30-2 122 mm howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Kutuzov said:


> He is just talking about 155 mm.
> 18 x 155 mm howitzer is just one fifteenth of MA's 155 mm howitzers.
> 
> 363 towed gun are also one fourth of MM.
> 
> You wanna compare MM and BD artillery?
> 
> Myanmar Army artillery has far more superior fire power.
> 
> Myanmar Army has:-
> 
> 136 x MLRS
> - 38 x 240 mm MLRS (Myanmar)
> - 98 x 122 mm MLRS (PRC/Myanmar)
> 
> 310 x 155 mm howitzers
> - 72 x M 845P 155 mm howitzer tow (Israel)
> - 100 x KH 179 155 mm howitzer tow (ROK)
> - 30 x Nora B52 155 mm howitzer SP (Serbia)
> - 108 x SH 1 155 mm howitzer SP (PRC)
> 
> 
> 1000+ x 122/105 mm howitzers
> - 576 x D 30-2 122 mm howitzer (PRC/Myanmar license-built)
> - 200 x M 101 105 mm howitzer (US)
> - 250 x M 56A1 105 mm howitzer (Serbia)
> - 96 x 105 mm pack howitzer (PRC/Myanmar license-built)
> 
> 900+ 120 mm Mor (Israel/France/Yugo/Myanmar)
> 
> 240 mm MLRS


What is the source of 15 times more 155mm howitzer or 4 times more towed artillery than Bangladesh? According to IISS Factbook 2016, myanmar has total 419+ pieces of artillery of all variants.


Aung Zaya said:


> ur list of smaller caliber artillery is useless.


Useless? Do you have any idea of how many of those ''useless'' artillery are in use in armies like China,India or Korea?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kutuzov

Homo Sapiens said:


> What is the source of 15 times more 155mm howitzer or 4 times more towed artillery? According to IISS Factbook 2016, myanmar has total 419+ pieces of artillery of all variants.
> 
> Useless? Do you have any idea of how many of those useless artillery are in use in armies like China,India or Korea?



Military planners never rely on IISS year book.

Actual figure may be more than 15 times because Myanmar defence industries are producing from 155 mm ammunitions to 105 mm ammunitions. Whereas BD has to import all types of artillery ammunitions. If the war got prolonged, BD will face ammunition shortages.

Small caliber artilleries with shorter range are almost useless in conventional war. 

Myanmar Army has already deployed three regiments of M 845P, two regiments of SH 1 and three regiments of D 30-2 in the mid and northern Rakhine state.

In the terrain like Rakhine, only the artillery will play the decisive role.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Kutuzov said:


> Military planners never rely on IISS year book.
> 
> Actual figure may be more than 15 times because Myanmar defence industries are producing from 155 mm ammunitions to 105 mm ammunitions. Whereas BD has to import all types of artillery ammunitions. If the war got prolonged, BD will face ammunition shortages.
> 
> Small caliber artilleries with shorter range are almost useless in conventional war.
> 
> Myanmar Army has already deployed three regiments of M 845P, two regiments of SH 1 and three regiments of D 30-2 in the mid and northern Rakhine state.
> 
> In the terrain like Rakhine, only the artillery will play the decisive role.


Nobody is going to believe your fairy tale of ''may be more than 15 times''. IISS is the most credible source of information about military equipment and they are stating the fact. 841 pieces artillery for BD and 419 pieces for Myanmar. If you say that it is under counted for Myanmar than it is also true for BD. IISS figure is not up to date for many equipment even personnel number for Bangladesh.

It is unlikely that Myanmar has much more artillery than stated 419 pieces.Myanmar's defence budget is around 2 billion dollar,You have to give salary to vast 400k soldier from it who are underpaid.Do you think such a bulky, underpaid army will be equipped with thousands of modern artillery? or Tanks? or IFV? Is it possible to do that with such type of budget? 2 billion dollar is not even enough for paying 400k soldier decently.


Kutuzov said:


> Actual figure may be more than 15 times because Myanmar defence industries are producing from 155 mm ammunitions to 105 mm ammunitions. Whereas BD has to import all types of artillery ammunitions. If the war got prolonged, BD will face ammunition shortages.


Bangladesh is making artillery ammunition for a long time in a place called Bangladesh ordinance factory(BOF). It is a 302 acres military industrial complex which is tasked to produce arms for BD army.In BOF, there is a segment called, Artillery ammunition factory which is responsible for manufacturing artillery ammunition.I urge you to not to claim any bogus thing about BD without any prior knowledge.
https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/bangladesh/bof.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

UKBengali said:


> 2 C-18B corvettes have been inducted with two more on their way soon. The only thing that is "downgraded" is their lack of anti-submarine warfare capability but that is being taken care of by a smaller ship that BD is building with Chinese assistance itself. It's anti-air warfare capabilities(FL-3000N) are light years ahead of the Igla SAMs on the Myanmar ships. The BNS Bangabhandu is another step up with the FM-90N SAM system(multiple simultaneous fire channels and 15km range) and the Otomat Mk2 AShMs. Bangabhandu is a modern ship that was commissioned in 2001 as new build.



The corvette designation is actually C13B I believe.

_Bangladesh C13B-class corvette retains most of the sensor and weapon systems found on board Chinese Navy Type 056 corvettes:_

_» 4x C-802A Anti-ship missiles (2 launchers with 2 missiles each)
» 1x FL-3000N (export version of AJK-10 / HQ-10) Surface to air missile launcher (8x missiles)
» 1x H/PJ-26 76mm main gun
» 2x H/PJ-17 30mm dual mode (auto/manual) remote controlled naval turret_

*FL 3000N short-range Close-In Weapon System (CIWS):*

*AJK-10 (HQ-10) surface-to-air missile launcher*
*

Image – china.cn*
*HHQ-10 (FL-3000N) short-range Close-In Weapon System (CIWS) Air Defense System*
_FL-3000N missile utilizes a combined guidance system that incorporates both passive radio frequency (RF) guidance and imaging infrared (ImIR) guidance. There are a pair of horn like protrusions mounted on the ImIR seeker at the tip of the missile, and these two protrusions are the passive RF seeker. An optional ImIR only guidance is also available and the missile is a fire and forget weapon._

*



Image – errymath.blogspot.com*
_The fire control system (FCS) of FL-3000N can simultaneously control two launchers, and can be integrated into other FCS on board ships. Alternatively, FL-3000N is also capable being directly controlled by other FCS on board ships. The system is usually fully automatic without human intervention, but manual operation can be inserted when needed._

*



Image – errymath.blogspot.com
Specifications:*


_Length: 2 meters_
_Diameter: 0.12 meter_
_Minimum range: < 500 meters_
_Maximum range: > 9 km for subsonic targets, > 6 km for supersonic targets_
_Guidance: passive RF + ImIR or ImIR only._
_
*C-802A and CM-802AKG Subsonic Missiles*

Developed from the C-802 Anti-ship missile, the upgraded C802A missile is a subsonic, low-altitude sea-skimmer, featuring way point planning, on-off-on radar operation and multiple target selection. It can be used against maritime and fixed ground targets.

The C-802 family of missiles is targeted at medium-range attack, supplemented by the C-602 family for long-range attack and the C-701 family for short-range attack.

The base C-802 missile has been developed further into variants capable of precision surface strike by replacing the original active radar seeker with a different seeker such as television. The CM-802AKG is a one such variant reported earlier. 


C-802A specifications
Guidance: active radar seeker
Range: 180km
Warhead: 190kg
Weight: 600kg (air launched) / 802kg (ship / vehicle launched)

CM-802AKG specifications
Guidance: imaging infrared radar
Range: 230km
Warhead: 285kg
Weight: 670kg






The C13B corvette is equipped with an *H/PJ-26 76mm main gun* and is also fitted with *two H/PJ-17 30mm dual mode remote controlled weapon systems*, which can be operated automatically or manually.

*H/PJ-26 76mm main gun*





*PJ26 single tube 76MM stealth gun*
PJ26 single tube 76MM gun stealth based AK176 single tube 76.2 mm gun stealth modifications on the Russian ship. In early 2000 determined by the Zhengzhou Institute of Mechanical and Electrical Engineering (713) as chief engineer units, and thus responsible for the development, general contracting, Chen Ting Feng served as the chief architect and was completed in 2003.

Performance parameters (Russia AK176 type): 
　　total weight: 11500kg (including the lower deck loader) 
　　Range: 11.5 ~ 15.5km 
　　Rate of fire: 60 to 120 rounds / min 
　　reserve ammunition: 152 Hair 
　　barrel tilt range: -15 to +85 degree 
　　level cyclotron range: about 175 degrees

*Source haijun360.com*

*H/PJ-17 30mm dual mode remote controlled weapon system*
*



Image – haijun360.com*
Abbreviation: H / PJ17 single 30 mm gun, the Department finalized in 2010, 2011, appeared last single tube 30mm guns. Use the gun Norinco 206 LLP12A developed new fire control systems, radar and optical telecommunications channels, equipped with automatic boot photoelectric stations. The first four of this type of gun installed in 2011 in China Qinghai Lake No. 885 Navy offshore supply ship. Also can be used as the main gun mounted on small ships, Fitness, good, new naval weapon against small targets at sea. *Source haijun360.com*
_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

Bilal9 said:


> The corvette designation is actually C13B I believe.
> 
> _Bangladesh C13B-class corvette retains most of the sensor and weapon systems found on board Chinese Navy Type 056 corvettes:_
> 
> _» 4x C-802A Anti-ship missiles (2 launchers with 2 missiles each)
> » 1x FL-3000N (export version of AJK-10 / HQ-10) Surface to air missile launcher (8x missiles)
> » 1x H/PJ-26 76mm main gun
> » 2x H/PJ-17 30mm dual mode (auto/manual) remote controlled naval turret_
> 
> *FL 3000N short-range Close-In Weapon System (CIWS):*
> 
> *AJK-10 (HQ-10) surface-to-air missile launcher*
> *
> 
> Image – china.cn*
> *HHQ-10 (FL-3000N) short-range Close-In Weapon System (CIWS) Air Defense System*
> _FL-3000N missile utilizes a combined guidance system that incorporates both passive radio frequency (RF) guidance and imaging infrared (ImIR) guidance. There are a pair of horn like protrusions mounted on the ImIR seeker at the tip of the missile, and these two protrusions are the passive RF seeker. An optional ImIR only guidance is also available and the missile is a fire and forget weapon._
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Image – errymath.blogspot.com*
> _The fire control system (FCS) of FL-3000N can simultaneously control two launchers, and can be integrated into other FCS on board ships. Alternatively, FL-3000N is also capable being directly controlled by other FCS on board ships. The system is usually fully automatic without human intervention, but manual operation can be inserted when needed._
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Image – errymath.blogspot.com
> Specifications:*
> 
> 
> _Length: 2 meters_
> _Diameter: 0.12 meter_
> _Minimum range: < 500 meters_
> _Maximum range: > 9 km for subsonic targets, > 6 km for supersonic targets_
> _Guidance: passive RF + ImIR or ImIR only._
> _
> *C-802A and CM-802AKG Subsonic Missiles*
> 
> Developed from the C-802 Anti-ship missile, the upgraded C802A missile is a subsonic, low-altitude sea-skimmer, featuring way point planning, on-off-on radar operation and multiple target selection. It can be used against maritime and fixed ground targets.
> 
> The C-802 family of missiles is targeted at medium-range attack, supplemented by the C-602 family for long-range attack and the C-701 family for short-range attack.
> 
> The base C-802 missile has been developed further into variants capable of precision surface strike by replacing the original active radar seeker with a different seeker such as television. The CM-802AKG is a one such variant reported earlier.
> 
> 
> C-802A specifications
> Guidance: active radar seeker
> Range: 180km
> Warhead: 190kg
> Weight: 600kg (air launched) / 802kg (ship / vehicle launched)
> 
> CM-802AKG specifications
> Guidance: imaging infrared radar
> Range: 230km
> Warhead: 285kg
> Weight: 670kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C13B corvette is equipped with an *H/PJ-26 76mm main gun* and is also fitted with *two H/PJ-17 30mm dual mode remote controlled weapon systems*, which can be operated automatically or manually.
> 
> *H/PJ-26 76mm main gun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PJ26 single tube 76MM stealth gun*
> PJ26 single tube 76MM gun stealth based AK176 single tube 76.2 mm gun stealth modifications on the Russian ship. In early 2000 determined by the Zhengzhou Institute of Mechanical and Electrical Engineering (713) as chief engineer units, and thus responsible for the development, general contracting, Chen Ting Feng served as the chief architect and was completed in 2003.
> 
> Performance parameters (Russia AK176 type):
> total weight: 11500kg (including the lower deck loader)
> Range: 11.5 ~ 15.5km
> Rate of fire: 60 to 120 rounds / min
> reserve ammunition: 152 Hair
> barrel tilt range: -15 to +85 degree
> level cyclotron range: about 175 degrees
> 
> *Source haijun360.com*
> 
> *H/PJ-17 30mm dual mode remote controlled weapon system*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Image – haijun360.com*
> Abbreviation: H / PJ17 single 30 mm gun, the Department finalized in 2010, 2011, appeared last single tube 30mm guns. Use the gun Norinco 206 LLP12A developed new fire control systems, radar and optical telecommunications channels, equipped with automatic boot photoelectric stations. The first four of this type of gun installed in 2011 in China Qinghai Lake No. 885 Navy offshore supply ship. Also can be used as the main gun mounted on small ships, Fitness, good, new naval weapon against small targets at sea. *Source haijun360.com*_



My bad.



Homo Sapiens said:


> Nobody is going to believe your fairy tale of ''may be more than 15 times''. IISS is the most credible source of information about military equipment and they are stating the fact. 841 pieces artillery for BD and 419 pieces for Myanmar. If you say that it is under counted for Myanmar than it is also true for BD. IISS figure is not up to date for many equipment even personnel number for Bangladesh.
> 
> It is unlikely that Myanmar has much more artillery than stated 419 pieces.Myanmar's defence budget is around 2 billion dollar,You have to give salary to vast 400k soldier from it who are underpaid.Do you think such a bulky, underpaid army will be equipped with thousands of modern artillery? or Tanks? or IFV? Is it possible to do that with such type of budget? 2 billion dollar is not even enough for paying 400k soldier decently.
> 
> Bangladesh is making artillery ammunition for a long time in a place called Bangladesh ordinance factory(BOF). It is a 302 acres military industrial complex which is tasked to produce arms for BD army.In BOF, there is a segment called, Artillery ammunition factory which is responsible for manufacturing artillery ammunition.I urge you to not to claim any bogus thing about BD without any prior knowledge.
> https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/bangladesh/bof.htm



These turds know that with the current massive BD procurements, their time will soon be up.

Lol they have more artillery than China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Kutuzov said:


> Actual figure may be more than 15 times because Myanmar defence industries are producing from 155 mm ammunitions to 105 mm ammunitions. Whereas BD has to import all types of artillery ammunitions. If the war got prolonged, BD will face ammunition shortages.


Your weapons collection seem to be second only after the USA. But, why your military did not accept our challenge in 2009 when your navy was digging for oil inside our water in the BoB? You should have shown your artillery strength by firing towards Teknaf. 

What happened also in 2001 when BDR troops killed 600 of your army troops? Your military just ran away from the border without firing your fairy tale artillery. Do not ever come out with your shit hole information. Show your strength by imposing war on us rather than killing and expelling unarmed civilians from Arakan. Bloody cowards!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghost250

super soldiers of myanmr armed forces,just look at them.they still wear sandels,they transport their troops like pigs,our city corporations have better garbage trucks ..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UKBengali

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 431159
> 
> View attachment 431159
> View attachment 431160
> 
> View attachment 431161
> 
> super soldiers of myanmr armed forces,just look at them.they still wear sandels,they transport their troops like pigs,our city corporations have better garbage trucks ..





@Aung Zaya


----------



## Homo Sapiens

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 431159
> 
> View attachment 431159
> View attachment 431160
> 
> View attachment 431161
> 
> super soldiers of myanmr armed forces,just look at them.they still wear sandels,they transport their troops like pigs,our city corporations have better garbage trucks ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Homo Sapiens said:


>


Super-duper glorious BD military.
But unfortunately the biggest battle BD army has ever fought was the Battle of Mutiny.
Only the most undiciplined military have the history of mutiny.
Don't think about war against Myanmar. Ask your soldiers not to kill their own generals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 431159
> 
> View attachment 431159
> View attachment 431160
> 
> View attachment 431161
> 
> super soldiers of myanmr armed forces,just look at them.they still wear sandels,they transport their troops like pigs, our city corporations have better garbage trucks ..


It is not an honorable act to make the* MM guys cry with shame*. Please do not upload more pictures of their super duper troops. Our Ansar troops are much much more fit physically and in uniform than these ragtag bandit/thief troops of a mighty MM. Actually, MM GDP at only $60 billion cannot afford shoes for their troops. But, even then look at the quality of their sandals!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kutuzov

tarpitz said:


> Super-duper glorious BD military.
> But unfortunately the biggest battle BD army has ever fought was the Battle of Mutiny.
> Only the most undiciplined military have the history of mutiny.
> Don't think about war against Myanmar. Ask your soldiers not to kill their own generals.
> 
> View attachment 431176
> 
> View attachment 431177
> 
> View attachment 431178
> 
> View attachment 431179
> 
> View attachment 431180


----------



## ghost250

bluesky said:


> It is not an honorable act to make the* MM guys cry with shame*. Please do not upload more pictures of their super duper troops. Our Ansar troops are much much more fit physically and in uniform than these ragtag bandit/thief troops of a mighty MM. Actually, MM GDP at only $60 billion cannot afford shoes for their troops. But, even then look at the quality of their sandals!!


i tried but sorry bluesky bhai..i couldnt help myself..





robocop army..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kutuzov

tarpitz said:


> Super-duper glorious BD military.
> But unfortunately the biggest battle BD army has ever fought was the Battle of Mutiny.
> Only the most undiciplined military have the history of mutiny.
> Don't think about war against Myanmar. Ask your soldiers not to kill their own generals.
> 
> View attachment 431176
> 
> View attachment 431177
> 
> View attachment 431178
> 
> View attachment 431179
> 
> View attachment 431180


*The Battle of Mutiny? *
What a shame.


----------



## EastBengalPro

tarpitz said:


> Super-duper glorious BD military.
> But unfortunately the biggest battle BD army has ever fought was the Battle of Mutiny.
> Only the most undiciplined military have the history of mutiny.
> Don't think about war against Myanmar. Ask your soldiers not to kill their own generals.
> 
> View attachment 431176
> 
> View attachment 431177
> 
> View attachment 431178
> 
> View attachment 431179
> 
> View attachment 431180



Couldnt expect much more than sharing pics of the dead by the primitive bamar people like you. Indeed its your last resort when you dont know how to respond logically and prefer to troll with everything. Coup is not new thing for Bangladesh. Still they can give you the bang on your back you never expected in the real war situation ask your generals about your NAF war. Your mighty Burmese army just lost 32 officers and 412 soldiers in April against kokang rebels of Shan province. In the same area,kokang rebels wiped your entire 66th light infantry division in 2015 (Bartin Lintar,Daily Asian Times) have some shame before you open your Big Mouth!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kutuzov

ENFJ (-A / -T) said:


> *Coup is not new thing for Bangladesh. *


I agreed that coups are very frequent in BD, but coup and mutiny are two different things.

Coup is the seizing of national power by force. 

Mutiny is the revolt against oppresssive military leaders.

Many third world countries have the history of coup.

But mutiny is very uncommon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 431159
> 
> View attachment 431159
> View attachment 431160
> 
> View attachment 431161
> 
> super soldiers of myanmr armed forces,just look at them.they still wear sandels,they transport their troops like pigs,our city corporations have better garbage trucks ..


----------



## Avicenna

The reality is Bangladesh should be ashamed of itself.

It's acting like a pathetic b@tch.

However, lets be real. This is Burma we are talking about. LOL. I agree they have the upper hand for sure at this point. But still. BURMA. Even more reason for Bangladesh to be ashamed.

In any case, what is needed is the pathetic BD government to be voted out. or replaced. or whatever.

It doesn't matter if you have F-15s, E-3s, AMRAAMS, etc if you have a government which doesn't have balls.


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

BD Ansar Soldiers are more fitted than MM Ragtag Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> BD Ansar Soldiers are more fitted than MM Ragtag Army
> View attachment 431205
> 
> 
> View attachment 431206
> 
> 
> View attachment 431207



Yea posting pictures is useless. 

The reality on the ground says otherwise. We are losing. 

However, overall, D@ck measuring with Burmese here is demeaning yourself. Think about it.

Bangladesh needs to right the ship, otherwise we will continue to be fodder for jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Avicenna said:


> Yea posting pictures is useless.
> 
> *The reality on the ground says otherwise. We are losing. *
> However, overall, D@ck measuring with Burmese here is demeaning yourself. Think about it.
> Bangladesh needs to right the ship, otherwise we will continue to be fodder for jokes.



What are you talking about in all your posts? Where did you read that BD is losing? Has MM already waged a war and BD has been defeated within 15 minutes? Do not hesitate to post that news. 

Why you guys are not willing to wait to see MM losing its position throughout the international communities? MM is losing diplomatically. Let it now accept the Kofi Annan recommendation. It has to accept it and this is why the 3'-3" monk*ys are bickering with a few photographs. The Burmese look like mo*nkey and they behave like one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastBengalPro

Kutuzov said:


> I agreed that coups are very frequent in BD, but coup and mutiny are two different things.
> 
> Coup is the seizing of national power by force.
> 
> Mutiny is the revolt against oppresssive military leaders.
> 
> Many third world countries have the history of coup.
> 
> But mutiny is very uncommon.



Thanks for correcting me. I really mixed it up. But our military leaders are not oppressive, they are just very strict regarding discipline. I know that very well as my father was JCO in Bangladesh Air force and couple of my relatives are also currently serving as officers at Bangladesh army. That BDR mutiny your countrymen talking about was indeed very painful in our modern armed forces history as coup/mutiny was common from 1975 to late 80's but that 2009 mutiny had external influence, I can tell this coz my maternal uncle who was a senior major at that time was one of the officers first ordered by BDR DG to calm down the BDR soldiers. He survived at last.



Avicenna said:


> It doesn't matter if you have F-15s, E-3s, AMRAAMS, etc if you have a government which doesn't have balls.



Sir war is the last option for a developing countries like Bangladesh.Let us first fight through diplomatic means.

When negotiation fails, then they will be ready

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

*Battalion Ansar and It’s Role*

Battalion Ansar was raised in the month of August in 1976 to augment the strength of the security forces. At present, there are 36 Male and 02 Female Ansar Battalions deployed all over the country.

http://www.theguardianbd.com/bangladesh-ansar-village-defence-party/

*Role/Responsibilities*

The main responsibilities of Battalion Ansar (as contained in Battalion Ansar Act 1995, Act No. 4 of 1995) are:


To assist the government or any organization under the government in matters/works related to public security.
To participate in any work related to public welfare for
development of socio-economic condition of the country.


To participate in disaster management.
To participate in any other work as directed by the government.
To assist Bangladesh Army, Navy, Air Force, BGB and Police as
and when directed by the government.

Not all of Ansar is armed and trained to do so, only handfull of them. Why not induct them into Police corps departemen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastBengalPro

madokafc said:


> Not all of Ansar is armed and trained to do so, only handfull of them.











All Bangladesh ansar members are given weapon and military training I mean all 6.1 million. But only armed ones carry weapons. They all will be ready to fight with weapon in a war time situation.



madokafc said:


> Why not induct them into Police corps departemen?



In fact some of them are already assisting police stations in areas where there are shortage of policemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

bluesky said:


> What are you talking about in all your posts? Where did you read that BD is losing? Has MM already waged a war and BD has been defeated within 15 minutes? Do not hesitate to post that news.
> 
> Why you guys are not willing to wait to see MM losing its position throughout the international communities? MM is losing diplomatically. Let it now accept the Kofi Annan recommendation. It has to accept it and this is why the 3'-3" monk*ys are bickering with a few photographs. The Burmese look like mo*nkey and they behave like one.



Bangladesh is not exactly in a position of strength here buddy. Diplomatically, we are isolated. There is NO backing of any real substance. And we have 500,000 people who are now our problem. Don't hold your breath waiting for them to go back to Burma.

Stop being deluded. Bangladesh is LOSING. You don't need actual physical hostility to make that observation.

BTW. Your original comparison of military strength was useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Avicenna said:


> Bangladesh is not exactly in a position of strength here buddy. Diplomatically, we are isolated. There is NO backing of any real substance. And we have 500,000 people who are now our problem. Don't hold your breath waiting for them to go back to Burma.
> 
> Stop being deluded. Bangladesh is LOSING. You don't need actual physical hostility to make that observation.
> 
> BTW. Your original comparison of military strength was useless.


A man can take the horse to the pond, but it is the horse itself who will have to drink. It is useless to take you to the pond because you do not see water there. Sharpen your eyes and thinking to know more about diplomacy.


----------



## Avicenna

bluesky said:


> A man can take the horse to the pond, but it is the horse itself who will have to drink. It is useless to take you to the pond because you do not see water there. Sharpen your eyes and thinking to know more about diplomacy.



Time will tell.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Homo Sapiens said:


> Useless? Do you have any idea of how many of those ''useless'' artillery are in use in armies like China,India or Korea


lol read my reply again and again . i'm not talking like ur artillery is useless.i mean while we're talking about 155mm towed or SPH , bringing the list of smaller calibre artillery is useless. if u have some more 155mm SPH other than Nora-B52. Name it with clear and sharp photo evidence. plz. 



bluesky said:


> What happened also in 2001 when BDR troops killed 600 of your army troops? Your military just ran away from the border without firing your fairy tale artillery. Do not ever come out with your shit hole information. Show your strength by imposing war on us rather than killing and expelling unarmed civilians from Arakan. Bloody cowards!!!


lol it's hilarious..  it was fomulated for low IQ bangladeshi. even in 3 years war with insurgents , it's not more than 100. only fools will believe it. 
i'm not sure we're cowards or not. but i want to remind u within last 2 years, we shot BGB who passed the border illegally.at least one killed and one arrested.take care buddy.we will shoot head this time, not boats. 
actually , while we're talking about peace and restoration of state , who is talking about waging war against Myanmar.? if u guys think u can , start the war with Myanmar.



tarpitz said:


> Super-duper glorious BD military.
> But unfortunately the biggest battle BD army has ever fought was the Battle of Mutiny.
> Only the most undiciplined military have the history of mutiny.
> Don't think about war against Myanmar. Ask your soldiers not to kill their own generals.
> 
> View attachment 431176
> 
> View attachment 431177
> 
> View attachment 431178
> 
> View attachment 431179
> 
> View attachment 431180


RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Aung Zaya said:


> lol it's hilarious..  it was fomulated for low IQ bangladeshi. even in 3 years war with insurgents , it's not more than 100. only fools will believe it.
> i'm not sure we're cowards or not. but i want to remind u within last 2 years, we shot BGB who passed the border illegally.at least one killed and one arrested.take care buddy.we will shoot head this time, not boats.
> actually , while we're talking about peace and restoration of state , who is talking about waging war against Myanmar.? if u guys think u can , start the war with Myanmar.



Why do your troops wear sandals and use civilian trucks for transport?
Why the lack of proper military gear in general?
Is it because of your pathetic 2 billion US dollar budget for 400,000 soldiers that also has to cover airforce and navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chatterjee

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 431159
> 
> View attachment 431159
> View attachment 431160
> 
> View attachment 431161
> 
> super soldiers of myanmr armed forces,just look at them.they still wear sandels,they transport their troops like pigs,our city corporations have better garbage trucks ..


Monkeys of the Monkey Kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> *Battalion Ansar and It’s Role*
> 
> Battalion Ansar was raised in the month of August in 1976 to augment the strength of the security forces. At present, there are 36 Male and 02 Female Ansar Battalions deployed all over the country.
> 
> http://www.theguardianbd.com/bangladesh-ansar-village-defence-party/
> 
> *Role/Responsibilities*
> 
> The main responsibilities of Battalion Ansar (as contained in Battalion Ansar Act 1995, Act No. 4 of 1995) are:
> 
> 
> To assist the government or any organization under the government in matters/works related to public security.
> To participate in any work related to public welfare for
> development of socio-economic condition of the country.
> 
> 
> To participate in disaster management.
> To participate in any other work as directed by the government.
> To assist Bangladesh Army, Navy, Air Force, BGB and Police as
> and when directed by the government.
> 
> Not all of Ansar is armed and trained to do so, only handfull of them. Why not induct them into Police corps departemen?


ahem old news but latest news: Ansar&VDP size now 6.1 million, you heard me ? yes 6.1 million 
beside, SF is also rising from this unit. it is on the process.
Don't believe me ? get a translater for this news report of Channel24

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> Why do your troops wear sandals and use civilian trucks for transport?
> Why the lack of proper military gear in general?
> Is it because of your pathetic 2 billion US dollar budget for 400,000 soldiers that also has to cover airforce and navy?



Lets not question what they are or are not doing.

Let us correct our own house. This latest Rohingya episode has made many things apparent.

One of which is that Myanmar is an ADVERSARY. 

Bangladesh can no longer enjoy the notion that there are no external threats.

The recent events must be seen as legitimizing an arms build-up.

I hope the correct decisions are made going forward by the government. 

I, unfortunately, am VERY skeptical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Aung Zaya said:


> lol read my reply again and again . i'm not talking like ur artillery is useless.i mean while we're talking about 155mm towed or SPH , bringing the list of smaller calibre artillery is useless. if u have some more 155mm SPH other than Nora-B52. Name it with clear and sharp photo evidence. plz.
> 
> 
> lol it's hilarious..  it was fomulated for low IQ bangladeshi. even in 3 years war with insurgents , it's not more than 100. only fools will believe it.
> i'm not sure we're cowards or not. but i want to remind u within last 2 years, we shot BGB who passed the border illegally.at least one killed and one arrested.take care buddy.we will shoot head this time, not boats.
> actually , while we're talking about peace and restoration of state , who is talking about waging war against Myanmar.? if u guys think u can , start the war with Myanmar.
> 
> 
> RIP



Aung Zaya no one wants war.

But your Tatmadaw parades during peacetime and show-boating of shiny trucks and missiles a la North Korea may impress your semi-educated populace, but won't really help you during war-time.

I am very worried about your people because they are being duped by a ruthless junta....all you MM posters here are junta agents.


----------



## bluesky

Avicenna said:


> Time will tell.


If the time imposes war on BD, it will certainly fight. But, is the situation right at present when all the world bodies are giving pressure to MM? Think of the Kofi Annan report. BD would have been isolated diplomatically had it gone for war immediately. The world would have thought ARSA was a terrorist group in Arakan supported and armed by BD. This would have caused the erasing of all the international support for BD.

War is certainly the last resort. I believe that because of a perceived GoB weakness, MM has dared to push the Rohingyas. However, I also believe, Hasina is not that stupid. She herself is a Devil and the GoB will act when the time is ripe. In the past border conflicts BD has won all since 1962 when it was EP. MM troops were driven out of the northern Naaf river bank in 1962 to its present position at the south.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Aung Zaya said:


> i'm not sure we're cowards or not. but i want to* remind u within last 2 years, we shot BGB who passed the border illegally.at least one killed and one arrested*.take care buddy.we will shoot head this time, not boats.
> actually , while we're talking about peace and restoration of state , *who is talking about waging war against Myanmar.?* if u guys think u can , start the war with Myanmar.



Do not speak nonsense. BD will not wage war unless MM forces it to. In 2000 MM deployed two divisions of troops and our BDR repulsed their attack by killing 600 of them. Today, when you write rubbish, two divisions of MM troops have already been deployed within 300m of international border. We have not yet deployed except that one division of BDR are waiting for order in Ramu. Do not talk of war. We are warriors. You may be tormentors, but not warriors. Read the account of 2000 border conflict below:


*2*014年2月18日
*Inside Story of NAF War between Bangladesh vs Myanmer (2000)*
Alm Fazlur Rahman

"Naf is a bordering river between Bangladesh and Myanmar. Upper Naf has about 12 branches of smaller river. In 1966, Pakistan and Burma concluded a treaty agreeing that none of the countries will train the Naf river or branches of rivers . With the natural shifting of depth of river the demarcation of boundary between the countries will shift.

When I took over as Director General of BDR I was told that 28 hundred acres TOTAL DIP OF BANGLADESH had been grabbed by Myanmar by shifting the depth of Naf river by building dams, groans and spars on the main Naf river. Myanmar started building dam on the last branches of Naf river, if completed the whole TAKNAF would go into the sea.

We protested but in-vain. Myanmar didn't stop. To protect the building side Myanmar deployed *two divisions Army* under command two major generals one from army and another from Navy. We positioned 2500 BDR troops under DDG BDR and kept the command directly under me. In one night, I moved 25 lac different types of ammunition and bombs in Cox's Bazar. Kept half in Cox's Bazar and sent half to the war positions.

On 1st January 2000 at about 2.30 pm, I gave order for firing and the offensive strick was on. It lasted for 3 days in which 600 Myanmar army soldiers were killed. The war was live broadcast by reporters Z. I. Mamun and Supan Roy on Ekushey Television. On 4th January, Myanmar's Head of the State Senior General Than Shwe call all the diplomats in Rangoon telling them that, Myanmar wants no war with Bangladesh.

Cease fire was effected and a letter came from Myanmar govt saying, "We invite a delegation from Bangladesh to discuss all outstanding matters between two countries without any preconditions". Negotiation started under joint secretary (political affairs) Janibul Haque of the Ministry of Home Affairs, who headed the Bangladesh delegation in Myanmar.

During the bilateral talks, Myanmar side was so wrought-up that they didn't even provide typewriters. And the treaty was signed on hand written documents. *Myanmar dismantled the dam*, thus we could save Teknaf from being lost into the Bay of Bengal. We defeated Myanmar's forces completely with no loss of life from our side".


----------



## 24 Hours

bluesky said:


> Do not speak nonsense. BD will not wage war unless MM forces it to. In 2000 MM deployed two divisions of troops and our BDR repulsed their attack by killing 600 of them. Today, when you write rubbish, two divisions of MM troops have already been deployed within 300m of international border. We have not yet deployed except that one division of BDR are waiting for order in Ramu. Do not talk of war. We are warriors. You may be tormentors, but not warriors. Read the account of 2000 border conflict below:
> 
> 
> *2*014年2月18日
> *Inside Story of NAF War between Bangladesh vs Myanmer (2000)*
> Alm Fazlur Rahman
> 
> "Naf is a bordering river between Bangladesh and Myanmar. Upper Naf has about 12 branches of smaller river. In 1966, Pakistan and Burma concluded a treaty agreeing that none of the countries will train the Naf river or branches of rivers . With the natural shifting of depth of river the demarcation of boundary between the countries will shift.
> 
> When I took over as Director General of BDR I was told that 28 hundred acres TOTAL DIP OF BANGLADESH had been grabbed by Myanmar by shifting the depth of Naf river by building dams, groans and spars on the main Naf river. Myanmar started building dam on the last branches of Naf river, if completed the whole TAKNAF would go into the sea.
> 
> We protested but in-vain. Myanmar didn't stop. To protect the building side Myanmar deployed *two divisions Army* under command two major generals one from army and another from Navy. We positioned 2500 BDR troops under DDG BDR and kept the command directly under me. In one night, I moved 25 lac different types of ammunition and bombs in Cox's Bazar. Kept half in Cox's Bazar and sent half to the war positions.
> 
> On 1st January 2000 at about 2.30 pm, I gave order for firing and the offensive strick was on. It lasted for 3 days in which 600 Myanmar army soldiers were killed. The war was live broadcast by reporters Z. I. Mamun and Supan Roy on Ekushey Television. On 4th January, Myanmar's Head of the State Senior General Than Shwe call all the diplomats in Rangoon telling them that, Myanmar wants no war with Bangladesh.
> 
> Cease fire was effected and a letter came from Myanmar govt saying, "We invite a delegation from Bangladesh to discuss all outstanding matters between two countries without any preconditions". Negotiation started under joint secretary (political affairs) Janibul Haque of the Ministry of Home Affairs, who headed the Bangladesh delegation in Myanmar.
> 
> During the bilateral talks, Myanmar side was so wrought-up that they didn't even provide typewriters. And the treaty was signed on hand written documents. *Myanmar dismantled the dam*, thus we could save Teknaf from being lost into the Bay of Bengal. We defeated Myanmar's forces completely with no loss of life from our side".



Unfortunately, I'm going to have to side with Aung Zaya on this one, unless proven otherwise. I can easily find sources to the clashes against India during 2001 and even 2006. This includes western coverage as well. But this is hard to find. The only source is this link and 600 dead soldiers is quite a lot. This would be a major international incident and should have a lot of press coverage. But it doesn't. Nothing from the Daily Star or the New York Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

madokafc said:


> To participate in disaster management.
> To participate in any other work as directed by the government.
> To assist Bangladesh Army, Navy, Air Force, BGB and Police as
> and when directed by the government.
> 
> *Not all of Ansar is armed* and trained to do so, only handfull of them. Why not induct them into Police corps departemen?


Instead of going to wikipedia, better you read the reporting by none other than The Guardian. All the Ansars including the females are given arms training. Now, read the account below and learn that our Ansar Bahini is strong enough to defeat your your rag tag military who are without even the provision of getting good transport and boots. Your troops are just like our Police force. who mingle with civilian population all the time. 

*Bangladesh ansar & village defence party*
*The Guardian*
June 5, 2014 - ANSAR-VDP





Ansar Bahini was raised on 12 February 1948, with* Mr. James Buchanon (a British) as Director*, to help improve the law and order situation at that time. From 1948 to 1972, Ansar was under the control of National Service Board (NSB) chaired by the Principal Secretary to the Government. In the very beginning of Liberation War many Ansar members actively participated with more than 40,000 rifles. In 1971 most of the members of this Bahini took part in the War of Liberation. 

It was the members of this Bahini that presented the historical guard of honour to the first government of Bangladesh during the War of Liberation. As a result Pakistani Rulers disbanded Ansar organization in 1971. A total of 9 officers and 661 Ansar members sacrificed their lives for our independence. Among them one was awarded the gallantry awards; “Bir Bikram” and the two were “Bir Protik”. 

After the Liberation War, Ansar was reactivated by the Government of Bangladesh and was brought under the control of Ministry of Home Affairs. In 1980, Ansar was declared as a separate cadre namely “Bangladesh Civil Service (Enforcement-Ansar)”. In the year 1998 Ansar-VDP was awarded National Standard by the Government of People’s Republic of Bangladesh. The Bahini also earned Independence Award-2004. Through the ages the organization has taken off from voluntarism to professionalism.

14. *Officers Training*

Soon after joining the service the officers undertake 12 months’ basic course along with a 15 month-long Higher Masters Degree in Human Security (a program run under academic affiliation of Dhaka University) at Ansar-VDP Academy which includes 2 weeks orientation programme in the Hill Tracts. Then they are posted to various field units for On Job Training. Subsequently on receipt of vacancies they undertake 16 weeks’ mandatory foundation training at Bangladesh Public Administration Training Centre, at Savar, and 6 weeks orientation attachment with Army, which includes Army Headquarters, various army formations and Bangladesh Military Academy. In addition, the officers continue to attend various courses at home and abroad.

15. *Training of Battalion Ansar*

Training of Battalion Ansar is mainly held at Ansar & VDP Academy. After selection, recruits are trained for 6 months which includes basic drill, *weapon training*, field crafts, minor tactics, etc. Some other trainings attended by the Battalion Ansars are:

(1) Course/ Training at Ansar VDP Academy include:


*Armourer*
First Aid
Small Arms Instructor
Drill Instructor
Motor Transport Driving
Cooking, Mess Waiter, Fishery, Computer etc. @
(2) Course/ Training at Ansar VDP Academy and in Army Institutions include:


*Machine Gun*
* Mortar*
* Small Arms and Drill Instructor*
* Ammunition Maintenance*
 Junior Leader Intelligence etc.
16. *Training of Sadharon Ansar*

Training of Sadharon Ansar is conducted in the districts and in the Academy. The training includes basic drill, *handling of weapon* and subjects related to their tasks. The duration of training is 42 days (07 wks) for both Male and Female Ansars.


----------



## Nike

bluesky said:


> Instead of going to wikipedia, better you read the reporting by none other than The Guardian. All the Ansars including the females are given arms training. Now, read the account below and learn that our Ansar Bahini is strong enough to defeat your your rag tag military who are without even the provision of getting good transport and boots. Your troops are just like our Police force. who mingle with civilian population all the time.
> 
> *Bangladesh ansar & village defence party*
> *The Guardian*
> June 5, 2014 - ANSAR-VDP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ansar Bahini was raised on 12 February 1948, with* Mr. James Buchanon (a British) as Director*, to help improve the law and order situation at that time. From 1948 to 1972, Ansar was under the control of National Service Board (NSB) chaired by the Principal Secretary to the Government. In the very beginning of Liberation War many Ansar members actively participated with more than 40,000 rifles. In 1971 most of the members of this Bahini took part in the War of Liberation.
> 
> It was the members of this Bahini that presented the historical guard of honour to the first government of Bangladesh during the War of Liberation. As a result Pakistani Rulers disbanded Ansar organization in 1971. A total of 9 officers and 661 Ansar members sacrificed their lives for our independence. Among them one was awarded the gallantry awards; “Bir Bikram” and the two were “Bir Protik”.
> 
> After the Liberation War, Ansar was reactivated by the Government of Bangladesh and was brought under the control of Ministry of Home Affairs. In 1980, Ansar was declared as a separate cadre namely “Bangladesh Civil Service (Enforcement-Ansar)”. In the year 1998 Ansar-VDP was awarded National Standard by the Government of People’s Republic of Bangladesh. The Bahini also earned Independence Award-2004. Through the ages the organization has taken off from voluntarism to professionalism.
> 
> 14. *Officers Training*
> 
> Soon after joining the service the officers undertake 12 months’ basic course along with a 15 month-long Higher Masters Degree in Human Security (a program run under academic affiliation of Dhaka University) at Ansar-VDP Academy which includes 2 weeks orientation programme in the Hill Tracts. Then they are posted to various field units for On Job Training. Subsequently on receipt of vacancies they undertake 16 weeks’ mandatory foundation training at Bangladesh Public Administration Training Centre, at Savar, and 6 weeks orientation attachment with Army, which includes Army Headquarters, various army formations and Bangladesh Military Academy. In addition, the officers continue to attend various courses at home and abroad.
> 
> 15. *Training of Battalion Ansar*
> 
> Training of Battalion Ansar is mainly held at Ansar & VDP Academy. After selection, recruits are trained for 6 months which includes basic drill, *weapon training*, field crafts, minor tactics, etc. Some other trainings attended by the Battalion Ansars are:
> 
> (1) Course/ Training at Ansar VDP Academy include:
> 
> 
> *Armourer*
> First Aid
> Small Arms Instructor
> Drill Instructor
> Motor Transport Driving
> Cooking, Mess Waiter, Fishery, Computer etc. @
> (2) Course/ Training at Ansar VDP Academy and in Army Institutions include:
> 
> 
> *Machine Gun*
> * Mortar*
> * Small Arms and Drill Instructor*
> * Ammunition Maintenance*
> Junior Leader Intelligence etc.
> 16. *Training of Sadharon Ansar*
> 
> Training of Sadharon Ansar is conducted in the districts and in the Academy. The training includes basic drill, *handling of weapon* and subjects related to their tasks. The duration of training is 42 days (07 wks) for both Male and Female Ansars.



Nuts you want to compare Indonesian Armed Forces against your poorly equipped and undisciplined Army, who goes mutiny against their superrior several times and acting meek in front of flip flop army if Myanmar? 

Even Economical wise, population wise, industrial capacity wise and militia number we are outnumbering you manyfolds in many fronts. 

I dont know if forces like this can be called rag tag army,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> Aung Zaya no one wants war.
> 
> But your Tatmadaw parades during peacetime and show-boating of shiny trucks and missiles a la North Korea may impress your semi-educated populace won't help you during war-time.
> 
> I am very worried about your people....


lol are u sure ? even BD guys in this forum asking the war against Myanmar to annex the rakhine since i joined the forum at 2014. u can see such posts even now in this sub forum.BD would certainly intervence in this incident if Myanmar is weak country like maldives or combodia.


Bilal9 said:


> But your Tatmadaw parades during peacetime and show-boating of shiny trucks and missiles a la North Korea may impress your semi-educated populace won't help you during war-time.


of course. it's something like ur trainers Air force and grandpa second hand navy too couldnt save u guys' ***. i'm so pity ur people. they even believed in Naf war fairy tale which is totally clueless. seem they have just ball which is bigger than their brain.


bluesky said:


> Do not speak nonsense. BD will not wage war unless MM forces it to. In 2000 MM deployed two divisions of troops and our BDR repulsed their attack by killing 600 of them. Today, when you write rubbish, two divisions of MM troops have already been deployed within 300m of international border. We have not yet deployed except that one division of BDR are waiting for order in Ramu. Do not talk of war. We are warriors. You may be tormentors, but not warriors. Read the account of 2000 border conflict below:
> 
> 
> *2*014年2月18日
> *Inside Story of NAF War between Bangladesh vs Myanmer (2000)*
> Alm Fazlur Rahman
> 
> "Naf is a bordering river between Bangladesh and Myanmar. Upper Naf has about 12 branches of smaller river. In 1966, Pakistan and Burma concluded a treaty agreeing that none of the countries will train the Naf river or branches of rivers . With the natural shifting of depth of river the demarcation of boundary between the countries will shift.
> 
> When I took over as Director General of BDR I was told that 28 hundred acres TOTAL DIP OF BANGLADESH had been grabbed by Myanmar by shifting the depth of Naf river by building dams, groans and spars on the main Naf river. Myanmar started building dam on the last branches of Naf river, if completed the whole TAKNAF would go into the sea.
> 
> We protested but in-vain. Myanmar didn't stop. To protect the building side Myanmar deployed *two divisions Army* under command two major generals one from army and another from Navy. We positioned 2500 BDR troops under DDG BDR and kept the command directly under me. In one night, I moved 25 lac different types of ammunition and bombs in Cox's Bazar. Kept half in Cox's Bazar and sent half to the war positions.
> 
> On 1st January 2000 at about 2.30 pm, I gave order for firing and the offensive strick was on. It lasted for 3 days in which 600 Myanmar army soldiers were killed. The war was live broadcast by reporters Z. I. Mamun and Supan Roy on Ekushey Television. On 4th January, Myanmar's Head of the State Senior General Than Shwe call all the diplomats in Rangoon telling them that, Myanmar wants no war with Bangladesh.
> 
> Cease fire was effected and a letter came from Myanmar govt saying, "We invite a delegation from Bangladesh to discuss all outstanding matters between two countries without any preconditions". Negotiation started under joint secretary (political affairs) Janibul Haque of the Ministry of Home Affairs, who headed the Bangladesh delegation in Myanmar.
> 
> During the bilateral talks, Myanmar side was so wrought-up that they didn't even provide typewriters. And the treaty was signed on hand written documents. *Myanmar dismantled the dam*, thus we could save Teknaf from being lost into the Bay of Bengal. We defeated Myanmar's forces completely with no loss of life from our side".


lol. warrior like super man or wonder woman..?  ok ok. mr. super worrior.
ok. tell me how they killed 600 people in 3 days?. i'm sure killing 600 troops wont stop just like small border clash.it was like total war with BD. even in border clash with Thailand , we lost just around 50 troops but we used massive artillery support and air-support like total war and got around 60 Thai body. there is just around 110 dead from both side in total war situation. and this alleged kill ratio like 600:0 is completely non-sense in 21th century. i would like to suggest ur officers not to watch hollywood movies which include invasion of Normandy anymore. coz to get this kill ratio , we need to do river cross assault like that by holding sticks not gun  as u guys supposed " no one harm in ur side " and no artillery support and air support.  we're not fool to do like that. US and Syrian armies should come and learn from BDR. so they can defend from IS invasion in next time. LOL 
but in due respect to so-called official's perception , i would believe this fairy tale if u guys can show photos evidence.



Ashes said:


> Unfortunately, I'm going to have to side with Aung Zaya on this one, unless proven otherwise. I can easily find sources to the clashes against India during 2001 and even 2006. This includes western coverage as well. But this is hard to find. The only source is this link and 600 dead soldiers is quite a lot. This would be a major international incident and should have a lot of press coverage. But it doesn't. Nothing from the Daily Star or the New York Times.


it's sad that only one can think logically in the whole forum.
we dont care 100,000 brainless people. but this type of guy is need to watch carefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

madokafc said:


> Nuts you want to compare Indonesian Armed Forces against your poorly equipped and undisciplined Army, who goes mutiny against their superrior several times and acting meek in front of flip flop army if Myanmar?
> 
> Even Economical wise, population wise, industrial capacity wise and militia number we are outnumbering you manyfolds in many fronts.


My dear fellow, are you a real nut living on top of an Indonesian coconut tree? Where did I say anything about your underdeveloped Indonesia? Just re-read and talk. Why are you trying to derail the thread?


----------



## UKBengali

Aung Zaya said:


> lol are u sure ? even BD guys in this forum asking the war against Myanmar to annex the rakhine since i joined the forum at 2014. u can see such posts even now in this sub forum.BD would certainly intervence in this incident if Myanmar is weak country like maldives or combodia.
> 
> of course. it's something like ur trainers Air force and grandpa second hand navy too couldnt save u guys' ***. i'm so pity ur people. they even believed in Naf war fairy tale which is totally clueless. seem they have just ball which is bigger than their brain.
> 
> lol. warrior like super man or wonder woman..?  ok ok. mr. super worrior.
> ok. tell me how they killed 600 people in 3 days?. i'm sure killing 600 troops wont stop just like small border clash.it was like total war with BD. even in border clash with Thailand , we lost just around 50 troops but we used massive artillery support and air-support like total war and got around 60 Thai body. there is just around 110 dead from both side in total war situation. and this alleged kill ratio like 600:0 is completely non-sense in 21th century. i would like to suggest ur officers not to watch hollywood movies which include invasion of Normandy anymore. coz to get this kill ratio , we need to do river cross assault like that by holding sticks not gun  as u guys supposed " no one harm in ur side " and no artillery support and air support.  we're not fool to do like that. US and Syrian armies should come and learn from BDR. so they can defend from IS invasion in next time. LOL
> but in due respect to so-called official's perception , i would believe this fairy tale if u guys can show photos evidence.
> 
> 
> it's sad that only one can think logically in the whole forum.
> we dont care 100,000 brainless people. but this type of guy is need to watch carefully.



You are not the brightest thing are you?
BD has defence budget 60% more than Myanmar and 3.5X larger GDP.
BD was a pacifist orientated country before the Rohingya crisis but now it will turn into a military state. 
Even by 2020, BD military will be stronger than Myanmar in all fields. Your barbarism will be your undoing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

Just bleed these Primates dry, economically, through a prolonged low intensity conflict,how many fronts cold these morons afford? 
Kindly recall 1971 conflict. Their hilly terrain is a Almighty's blessing in disguise,just like Vietnam and the Far Eastern region.A paradise for low intensity insurgency movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kingQamaR

Myanmar will continuing its ethnic cleansing policy on the royingas and Bangladeshi here will continue arguing that they are bigger and stronger than their neighbours? They claim is they are effected by forces beyond Bangladesh’s control their own Government is against them . China is supporting and blocking them . And if take any sort of military action against Myanmar will weaken Royingas case internationally ! Dilemma of being strong .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> You are not the brightest thing are you?
> BD has defence budget 60% more than Myanmar and 3.5X larger GDP.
> BD was a pacifist orientated country before the Rohingya crisis but now it will turn into a military state.
> Even by 2020, BD military will be stronger than Myanmar in all fields. Your barbarism will be your undoing.


3.5 times GDP but 3.5 times mouths to feed. Not impressive at all.[emoji1] 

Before turning into a military state, just take a look at the 50 million Bangladeshis living below poverty line.[emoji24] 

Turning into a military state by acquiring 40 years old cutters from USCG and 30 years old corvettes from Italy is just funny.[emoji1] 

by 2020? 28 MiG 29SE/SMT + 16 JF 17 Blk 2 against 6 MiG 29B + a dozen junk F 7 will not be a fair game. Su 30 SME blah blah blah blah. . J 10 blah blah blah blah . . I wish may your dreams come true.[emoji120] 

Crash of a Yak 130 within the first few months of induction showed the level of the training of the BD pilots. If you maintain this level of training, there will be no Yak 130 by the year 2030. [emoji23] [emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kutuzov

Aung Zaya said:


> *second hand navy*


You correctly gave the new name for Bangladesh Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> 3.5 times GDP but 3.5 times mouths to feed. Not impressive at all.[emoji1]
> 
> Before turning into a military state, just take a look at the 50 million Bangladeshis living below poverty line.[emoji24]
> 
> Turning into a military state by acquiring 40 years old cutters from USCG and 30 years old corvettes from Italy is just funny.[emoji1]
> 
> by 2020? 28 MiG 29SE/SMT + 16 JF 17 Blk 2 against 6 MiG 29B + a dozen junk F 7 will not be a fair game. Su 30 SME blah blah blah blah. . J 10 blah blah blah blah . . I wish may your dreams come true.[emoji120]
> 
> Crash of a Yak 130 within the first few months of induction showed the level of the training of the BD pilots. If you maintain this level of training, there will be no Yak 130 by the year 2030. [emoji23] [emoji23]


those old cutters,old corvettes,old submarines r better thn ur mandpad equiped frigates.lol.what kind of stealth frigate now carry manpads for their air defence??first feed ur skinny soldiers well,give them proper gear then compare ur monkey army with a professional army.u r talking about our airforce,monkey??"On 7 June 2017, a Shaanxi Y-8 aircraft of the Myanmar Air Force crashed on a flight from Myeik to Yangon, killing all 122 people on board. Debris from the aircraft was found in the Andaman Sea, 118 nautical miles (218 km) off Dawei by Myanmar Navy ships. It is currently the deadliest aviation accident in Myanmar's history."The aircraft involved was a Shaanxi Y-8F-200 of the Myanmar Air Force,[2] serial number 5820.[3] It had been delivered in March 2016 and had flown for over 800 hours at the time of the crash.
u have no shame,monkey..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> Crash was due to Russian software glitch you moron. Russia has offered to pay back BD for cost of lost plane.
> Rest of your post is too retarded to be worth a reply.


Common cover up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Common cover up.



why is Russia paying back BD in full then?
It would be in Russia's interest to blame BD rather than their software.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New World

UKBengali said:


> As for BAF, with the upcoming 12 Sukhois that would change the balance between BAF and MAF. Then BAF will have 12 SU-30SMEs and 8 Mig-29s that are also going to be modernised soon. MAF will face them with 32 pretty outdated Mig-29s and *16 JF-17s*. You are aware that whenever a Su-27 has faced a Mig-29 in combat, the Sukhoi has always won?


Oh ji, you should remove our JF-17 from list until they cannot resolve Rohingya issue peacefully.


----------



## UKBengali

New World said:


> Oh ji, you should remove our JF-17 from list until they cannot resolve Rohingya issue peacefully.



No offence but Myanmar buying JF-17s is good for BD. It means they will not have the money to buy better aircraft like Mig-35 or the even more superior SU-30SME.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

New World said:


> Oh ji, you should remove our JF-17 from list until they cannot resolve Rohingya issue peacefully.


u have alrdy delivered their first few units of jf-17,right??


----------



## tarpitz

New World said:


> Oh ji, you should remove our JF-17 from list until they cannot resolve Rohingya issue peacefully.


Then ask your pa pa China not to sell JF 17. We signed with China, not Pak.


----------



## New World

UKBengali said:


> No offence but Myanmar buying JF-17s is good for BD. It means they will not have the money to buy better aircraft like Mig-35 or the even more superior SU-30SME.


No Offence is taken..

Did Mig-35 or Su-30 fires Antiship missiles in general config?


----------



## UKBengali

New World said:


> No Offence is taken..
> 
> Did Mig-35 or Su-30 fires Antiship missiles in general config?



No idea but cannot see it being a major issue as their radars are highly advanced with air to surface modes over sea, and Russia has lots of air-launched cruise missiles small enough to be carried by either aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New World

shourov323 said:


> u have alrdy delivered their first few units of jf-17,right??


Units were on testing. and i'm not sure about delivery of them yet...



tarpitz said:


> Then ask your pa pa China not to sell JF 17. We signed with China, not Pak.



we have 58% share in JF-17.. So, hold your horses before you hit a wall..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

New World said:


> Units were on testing. and i'm not sure about delivery of them yet...
> 
> 
> 
> we have 58% share in JF-17.. So, hold your horses before you hit a wall..


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I will repeat it again. We signed with your pa pa China. So pak is not in the position to intervene.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I will repeat it again. We signed with your pa pa China. So pak is not in the position to intervene.



We are happy that you have spent over half a billion dollars of foreign currency on JF-17s.
BD will buy SU-30 soon along the lines of Malaysian SU-30MKM - delay is due to Russia wanting to sell digitized SU-27 to BD which is not good enough for BAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> We are happy that you have spent over half a billion dollars of foreign currency on JF-17s.
> BD will buy SU-30 soon along the lines of Malaysian SU-30MKM - delay is due to Russia wanting to sell digitized SU-27 to BD which is not good enough for BAF.


May your dreams come true.


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> May your dreams come true.



3.2 billion US dollar defence budget needs to be spent on some fancy toys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> 3.2 billion US dollar defence budget needs to be spent on some fancy toys


Ofcoz. That's why I wished. May your dreams come true. Otherwise your airfocre will be the weakest one in the rim of Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Kutuzov said:


> You correctly gave the new name for Bangladesh Navy.


Patience,just be mentally ready to receive more body bags and witness live how your economy collapses and crumbles.We do not require to even raise a finger.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

Banglar Bir said:


> Patience,just be mentally ready to receive more body bags and witness live how your economy collapses and crumbles.We do not require to even raise a finger.



Properly trained and armed Rohingyas will have a field day hunting the rag-tag Myannar army.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

UKBengali said:


> Properly trained and armed Rohingyas will have a field day hunting the rag-tag Myannar army.


Meanwhile let the Primates continue with their dick measuring tricks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

bluesky said:


> My dear fellow, are you a real nut living on top of an Indonesian coconut tree? _*Where did I say anything about your underdeveloped Indonesia?*_ Just re-read and talk. Why are you trying to derail the thread?



This what you said originally
Instead of going to wikipedia, better you read the reporting by none other than The Guardian. All the Ansars including the females are given arms training.* Now, read the account below and learn that our Ansar Bahini is strong enough to defeat your your rag tag military who are without even the provision of getting good transport and boots. Your troops are jus*t like our Police force. who mingle with civilian population all the time.

Read the bold parts, you quote me as an Indonesian and said your Boyscout wanna be can defeat our armed forces and calling them rag tag army, an even calling my country underdeveloped. 

LoL. An LDC citizen calling one of G20 underdeveloped, one with trillion dollar economy and have 10 largest manufacturing scale in the world. 

Btw, the different is like day and night

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

@madokafc

I really do not know why you have an issue with BD.
BD is happy that Indonesia is progressing well and harbour no ill will towards it.
I think the poster was referring to those Myanmarese savages and not Indonesia which is a good 2 decades ahead of BD in economic development.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## New World

tarpitz said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] I will repeat it again. We signed with your pa pa China. So pak is not in the position to intervene.


Try to get them, without PAK Affirmation, then you will know who is the pa pa..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Ofcoz. That's why I wished. May your dreams come true. Otherwise your airfocre will be the weakest one in the rim of Indian Ocean.



Tender officially out at start of year.
Best 4th gen fighter bar Eurocanards will soon
have it's radar sweeping deep into Arakan.


----------



## tarpitz

New World said:


> Try to get them, without PAK Affirmation, then you will know who is the pa pa..


Stop bullshitting. Some JF 17 are already flown by Myanmar pilots and undergoing preshipment check.


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> Tender officially out at start of year.
> Best 4th gen fighter bar Eurocanards will soon
> have it's radar sweeping deep into Arakan.


Another wish. May your dreams come true.


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> Properly trained and armed Rohingyas will have a field day hunting the rag-tag Myannar army.


That's the reason why BD is unwanted by her neighbours.
That's the reason why BDshis are going to be completely surrounded by border fences.
That's the reason why a poor country like Myanmar has to spend multi million dollars just to fence her border with BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> That's the reason why BD is unwanted by her neighbours.
> That's the reason why BDshis are going to be completely surrounded by border fences.
> That's the reason why a poor country like Myanmar has to spend multi million dollars just to fence her border with BD.



Spend your money as you desire.
Just make sure that the fences are built on land
that you will be allowed to keep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

tarpitz said:


> That's the reason why a poor country like Myanmar has to spend multi million dollars just to fence her border with BD.


Don't worry! We will give you more reasons to spend billions (?) of dollars...


----------



## HAIDER

Its thick forest region, even though Myanmar has good number of plane but they are not very effective , if Bangladesh unleash ground invasion . BA has enough strength to absorb casualties. And can easily walk over half of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

The Tatmadaw can't win against a paramilitary what makes you think they can win against actual military?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

HAIDER said:


> Its thick forest region, even though Myanmar has good number of plane but they are not very effective , *if Bangladesh unleash ground invasion . BA has enough strength to absorb casualties. And can easily walk over half of Myanmar.*


Usually, people talk of walking over the territory west of Yoma mountain range, *the area being 36,780 km²*. The total MM area is 676,600km2. However, Chin, Sagaing and Kachin, these three States may follow the example of seceding from a brutal MM. By all definition, MM is not supposed to be a single country, because all the nationalities are fighting the central govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Reashot Xigwin said:


> The Tatmadaw can't win against a paramilitary what makes you think they can win against actual military?


lol we can take them down but we dont. coz we already give an exit called NCA. just need to put some pressure and we dont used heavy weapons like MLRS , 155 SPH and many more. they are our brother who will walk with us together. but if we deal with country like BD , we will use full strength. situation will also be different.


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> lol we can take them down but we dont. coz we already give an exit called NCA. just need to put some pressure and we dont used heavy weapons like MLRS , 155 SPH and many more. they are our brother who will walk with us together. but if we deal with country like BD , we will use full strength. situation will also be different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

bluesky said:


> Usually, people talk of walking over the territory west of Yoma mountain range, *the area being 36,780 km²*. The total MM area is 676,600km2. However, Chin, Sagaing and Kachin, these three States may follow the example of seceding from a brutal MM. By all definition, MM is not supposed to be a single country, because all the nationalities are fighting the central govt.


Do u know where is Sagaing and it's not state. ? 
even most powerful UWSA never say to break from Myanmar. the only insurgents group who want a sepreate country is just only RSO.



BDforever said:


>


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Do u know where is Sagaing and it's not state. ?
> even most powerful UWSA never say to break from Myanmar. the only insurgents group who want a sepreate country is just only RSO.



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/kare...tened-by-rohingya-crisis.523506/#post-9945906


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Aung Zaya said:


> lol we can take them down but we dont. coz we already give an exit called NCA. just need to put some pressure and we dont used heavy weapons like MLRS , 155 SPH and many more. they are our brother who will walk with us together. but if we deal with country like BD , we will use full strength. situation will also be different.


Highly doubtful because Burma have more than 50 years to deal with the rebellion & not to mention the peace deal include the rebels will still be able to keep their guns. Its a sign of weakness of the Tatmadaw. 

Burma can't use their full strength because your country's infrastructure is lacking meanwhile bangladesh can actually use their full strength & just blitz through rakhine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Highly doubtful because Burma have more than 50 years to deal with the rebellion & not to mention the peace deal include the rebels will still be able to keep their guns. Its a sign of weakness of the Tatmadaw.
> 
> Burma can't use their full strength because your country's infrastructure is lacking meanwhile bangladesh can actually use their full strength & just blitz through rakhine.


i guess you don't know this:

Inside Story of NAF War between Bangladesh vs Myanmer.
The whole deteils is writen by our WAR HERO - "Alm Fazlur Rahman" ex DG of BDR (Now Called BGB)

"Naf is a bordering river between Bangladesh and Myanmar. Upper Naf has about 12 branches of smaller river. In 1966, Pakistan and Burma concluded a treaty agreeing that none of the countries will train the Naf river or branches of rivers . With the natural shifting of depth of river the demarcation of boundary between the countries will shift. When I took over as DG BDR I was told that 28 hundred acres TOTAL DIP OF BANGLADESH had been grabbed by Myanmar by shifting the depth of Naf river by building dams, groans and spars on the stewaries of main Naf river taking advantage of 1966 treaty. Suddenly, Myanmar started building dam on the last branches of Naf river, if completed whole TAKNAF would go into the sea. We protested but in-vain. Myanmar didn't stop. To protect the building side Myanmar deployed two divisions Army under command two major generals one from army and another from Navy. We positioned 2500 BDR troops under DDG BDR and kept the command directly under me. In one night, I moved 25 lac different types of ammunition and bombs in Cox's Bazar. Kept half in Cox's Bazar and sent half to the war positions. On 1st January 2000 at about 2.30 pm, I gave order for firing and the offensive strick was on. It lasted for 3 days in which 600 Myanmar army soldiers were killed. The war was live broadcasted by reporters Z. I. Mamun and Supan Roy on Ekushey Television. On 4th January, Myanmar's Head of the State Senior General Than Shwe call all the diplomats in Rangoon telling them that, Myanmar wants no war with Bangladesh. Cease fire was effected and a letter came from Myanmar govt saying, "We invite a delegation from Bangladesh to discuss all outstanding matters between two countries without any preconditions". Negotiation started under joint secretary (political affairs) Janibul Haque of the Ministry of Home Affairs, who headed the Bangladesh delegation in Myanmar. During the bilateral talks, Myanmar side was so wrought-up that they didn't even provide typewriters. And the treaty was signed on hand written documents. Myanmar dismantle the dam, thus we could save Teknaf from being lost into the Bay of Bengal. We defeated Myanmar's forces completely with no loss of life from our side. This is in nutshell about NAF WAR."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

tarpitz said:


> That's the reason why a poor country like Myanmar has to spend multi million dollars just to fence her border with BD.


It is not BD, but for Thailand that you spend billions on arms purchasing. You have problem with Thailand because of Kayin State. BD never tried to flex its muscle. You spend billions on arms, then your troops roam the streets barefoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/kare...tened-by-rohingya-crisis.523506/#post-9945906


lol the media just emphasized this as they always want to give dark side of story. 
they dont show other part of that statement which include welcoming the effort of toward the peace and strengthening relationship between 2 organization. 





the president of KNU paied a visit to Defence Service Acadamy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Aung Zaya said:


> the president of KNU paied a visit to Defence Service Acadamy.
> View attachment 431483



Our military, BGB and even Police are ranked above Ansar. But, watch them in the video. Only 1/4th of Ansar Bahini troops can swamp the entire MM military. We are showing restraint which is actually causing the stupid Burmese to fall in a diplomatic trap. Enjoy the 2017 graduation parade of the very new Ansar recruits. There are millions of them waiting for order to cross the border. Their Chief and all the Officers are appointed from the BA. So, the Ansar is completely under BA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> Only 1/4th of Ansar Bahini troops can swamp the entire MM military.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] How can a country like BD that does not have a proper air force and air defence systems win war against Myanmar? Before dreaming the war, buy some more decent aircrafts and medium range SAM. [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> Their Chief and all the Officers are appointed from the BA. So, the Ansar is completely under BA.


Just like BDR. Then make sure that no more mutiny. [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

tarpitz said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] How can a country like BD that does not have a proper air force and air defence systems win war against Myanmar? Before dreaming the war, buy some more decent aircrafts and medium range SAM. [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


Off course, BD has enough strength to dominate sky over Arakan. BAF is as strong as it is required of them to counter an enemy attack. By the way, did USAF win the Vietnam war? So, do not over dream with your tiny number of FC-1 planes. A war is decided on the ground by the contending ground troops. So, do not worry about us. Think what happens when our Ansar troops enter your hinterland.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] How can a country like BD that does not have a proper air force and air defence systems win war against Myanmar? Before dreaming the war, buy some more decent aircrafts and medium range SAM. [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


ofcourse, ur sandel wearing nd grandpa army will win btw,medium range sam nd heavy MRCAs r coming.now go nd start dreaming about ur kilo class submarine..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> A war is decided on the ground by the contending ground troops.


 RIP Douhet.


----------



## bluesky

O Allah!!! I could not stop laughing. This is the almighty military troops of Myanmar!! The Burmese men are basically inactive, although their women are hard working. I wonder, what really happens when our Ansar troops are sent to Arakan. Will these sick people fight back? I do not think so. Tens of them will die when they hear the sound of bullet firings. MM should stop selling rice to BD. Instead, it should feed its soldiers to make them healthy. but, after all MM is a very poor country with $60 billion GDP. No way, it has to export even food for survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> O Allah!!! I could not stop laughing. This is the almighty military troops of Myanmar!! The Burmese men are basically inactive, although their women are hard working. I wonder, what really happens when our Ansar troops are sent to Arakan. Will these sick people fight back? I do not think so. Tens of them will die when they hear the sound of bullet firings. MM should stop selling rice to BD. Instead, it should feed its soldiers to make them healthy. but, after all MM is a very poor country with $60 billion GDP. No way, it has to export even food for survival.








Grandpa captured alive in the Battle of Mutiny.[emoji23]


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 431520
> 
> 
> Grandpa captured alive in the Battle of Mutiny.[emoji23]


asshole,this picture was taken after 3-4 years of BDR mutiny.during the time of "imprisonment" they grew their beard.















http://www.borgenmagazine.com/myanmar-army-still-using-rape-weapon-war/
NAYPYIDAW, Burma – A new startling report by The Women’s League of Burma reveals that the country’s military has continued to use rape as a weapon of war, even after the election of a new and supposedly civilian government in 2010.

The report, issued January 14, found military personnel had raped more than 100 women and girls since 2010. Nearly half of those were gang rapes, and 28 women were killed or died from their injuries. The report found the rapes often involved brutal torture like beating, suffocation and mutilation and that they were committed against children as young as eight-years-old.

While important, this report tells only the most recent part of the story. Myanmar, known also as Burma, is home to the longest-running civil war in the world. Ever since independence from British colonial rule in 1948, Myanmar has been ravaged by bloody conflict as the many ethnic minorities in the country have sought power and autonomy.

Human rights atrocities, including systematic rape, have been a feature of the conflict for decades. Fighting continues despite many attempted peace agreements and treaties, and violence against women by the Myanmar army continues to be a common tool of control.

The rapes, which occur most commonly in areas where government forces are battling ethnic minorities, are not random, but represent a widespread and systematic instrument of war and oppression according to the report.

Julia Marip of the Women’s League of Burma told reporters that women and girls in these ethnic areas are being targeted for sexual violence “with impunity.” Rape is especially common in the northeastern region of the country, where the military is leading offensives against ethnic minority Kachin and Shan insurgents.

A 2002 report by the Shan Women’s Action Network found rapes by military personnel reported that year were committed by soldiers from 52 different battalions. 83 percent of rapes were committed by officers, usually in front of their troops. Unfortunately, due to intimidation tactics and laws that fail to hold perpetrators responsible, instances of rape and gender violence are underreported and most likely occur at much higher rates.

A 2003 report on rape in the country by Refugees International found survivors and their families are “extremely reluctant” to complain about rape because “in the rare cases where victims or their families actually do complain to military officials, army personnel often respond with violence.”

Additionally, perpetrators escape prosecution because of their military status. According to a 2008 constitution, the military is outside of the jurisdiction of civilian courts and is granted amnesty for war crimes, including rape and gender violence.

Support for survivors, many of whom are displaced in living in refugee camps, is difficult to obtain, and the stigma surrounding rape remains high in the country.

In response to the Women’s League’s recent report, Myanmar’s government has issued statements that it does not condone rape as a weapon, but it has taken no steps to combat the problem or to hold perpetrators accountable. It also has not addressed the problematic granting of amnesty to military members who commit war crimes or that the 2008 constitution making this legal violates international law.

Less than one month before the report was issued, a bipartisan group of United States senators including Bob Menendez, Marco Rubio, Ben Cardin and Bob Corker introduced a bill that would bar Myanmar from receiving any funds from the Pentagon until reforms take place and human rights issues are addressed by the government.

This is a good step, but the international community must do more to protect the women and girls of Myanmar for whom rape and gender violence are an everyday threat.

These atrocities, aimed at intimidating and controlling ethnic minorities in the country, cannot be allowed to continue. Interested parties can atand up for women and girls in crisis today by donating to Thailand-based Women’s League of Burma, which consists of 13 orgs representing ethnic areas in Myanmar or to The International Campaign to Stop Rape and Gender Violence in Conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

shourov323 said:


> The report, issued January 14, found military personnel had raped more than 100 women and girls since 2010. Nearly half of those were gang rapes, and 28 women were killed or died from their injuries. The report found the rapes often involved brutal torture like beating, suffocation and mutilation and that they were committed against children as young as eight-years-old.


All the Burmese m*nkeys have distorted DNA. So, they love by inflicting pain on others, specially the women. These monkeys should be burned to death. Problem is their rickety bodies will not burn because they lack fat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

RIP Monkeys.




http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...-appears-endorse-myanmar-propaganda-rohingya/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

tarpitz said:


> RIP Monkeys.
> View attachment 431545
> 
> http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...-appears-endorse-myanmar-propaganda-rohingya/


Poor liars.
Poor Bengalis.
Stop your lies.
Your media already confessed n admitted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

tarpitz said:


> RIP Monkeys.
> View attachment 431545
> 
> http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...-appears-endorse-myanmar-propaganda-rohingya/





Kutuzov said:


> Poor liars.
> Poor Bengalis.
> Stop your lies.
> Your media already confessed n admitted.


LOL, seems like you burmese nazi fags never heard of "free media"!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> RIP Monkeys.
> View attachment 431545
> 
> http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...-appears-endorse-myanmar-propaganda-rohingya/




Peacekeepers are coming to Arakan soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

bluesky said:


> Our military, BGB and even Police are ranked above Ansar. But, watch them in the video. Only 1/4th of Ansar Bahini troops can swamp the entire MM military. We are showing restraint which is actually causing the stupid Burmese to fall in a diplomatic trap. Enjoy the 2017 graduation parade of the very new Ansar recruits. There are millions of them waiting for order to cross the border. Their Chief and all the Officers are appointed from the BA. So, the Ansar is completely under BA.


so what..? it's not 20th century anymore. man power alone cant decide the win or lose of the war. these kids will cry to return home when they step in rakhine  


shourov323 said:


> ofcourse, ur sandel wearing nd grandpa army will win btw,medium range sam nd heavy MRCAs r coming.now go nd start dreaming about ur kilo class submarine..
> View attachment 431490


lol u guys said like that long time ago ' we're getting Su 30 blah blah LY-80 blah blah ' but nothing still happen. 


bluesky said:


> O Allah!!! I could not stop laughing. This is the almighty military troops of Myanmar!! The Burmese men are basically inactive, although their women are hard working. I wonder, what really happens when our Ansar troops are sent to Arakan. Will these sick people fight back? I do not think so. Tens of them will die when they hear the sound of bullet firings. MM should stop selling rice to BD. Instead, it should feed its soldiers to make them healthy. but, after all MM is a very poor country with $60 billion GDP. No way, it has to export even food for survival.


lol again. 
cant find older photos more..? it was around 2006. 







UKBengali said:


> Peacekeepers are coming to Arakan soon.


lol go and ask ur Pa Pa China permission in UNSC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

in typical awami propaganda style, some people are talking about how a soldier LOOK. These people passing themselves as "defender' of the country. For these people (you know who you are) show Myanmar monkeys how many

1) MBRL of what caliber and ranges Bangladesh army has?
2) In last 10 years, WHY Bangladesh army was prevented from buying more MBRL and with longer range????

Lets see what awami cheer leading clowns have to say about that?


----------



## kingQamaR

China and Bangladesh is no concern to you Mr nobody , And who Bangladesh is speaking to

pay more attention to your own militarily skills as rapists and killers and no soldering at all nothing to boast their

I’m not a Bengali but I find you people disgusting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Aung Zaya said:


> lol go and ask ur Pa Pa China permission in UNSC.



What makes you think that peacekeepers need be sanctioned by UN resolution?


----------



## bluesky

1) https://www.bdmilitary.com/general-defence-affairs/bangladesh-army-fires-ws-22a-gmlrs/

2) @idune, also read

*Bangladesh Army Going To Manufacture Advanced Guided Multiple Launch Rocket System In Home (Bangladesh)*

Bangladesh Army Will Equip Its All Units With Such Guided Multiple Rocket Launchers
Bangladesh Ordinance Factory (BOF) and Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory (BMTF) jointly will assemble “Guided-Multiple Launch Rocket System” (GMLRS) for the Bangladesh Army.

Primarily medium range MLRS will be assembled under license from some Chinese manufacturer. And for this purpose army has started to negotiate with several Chinese military vehicle manufacturers for suitable launcher vehicle.

Bangladesh Armed Forces finalized a modernization plan dubbed as “Forces Goal — 2030”. Under this plan Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force started purchasing various military equipment. And initiated various defense program to produce possible military hardware in Bangladesh.

Bangladesh Army assembling Man Portable Air Defence Systems in Bangladesh Ordinance Factory (BOF). Next is “Guided Multiple Launch Rocket System” (GMLRS). One of the sophisticated Chinese MLRS which is widely used by the PLA going to be assembled under license from China. BMTF discussing with Chinese military vehicle manufacturer Sinotruck and Taian for a heavy duty military truck suitable for multi-barrel rocket launchers.

Bangladesh Army’s next target to build Armored Personnel Carriers (APC) in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

bluesky said:


> 1) https://www.bdmilitary.com/general-defence-affairs/bangladesh-army-fires-ws-22a-gmlrs/
> 
> 2) @idune, also read
> 
> Bangladesh Army *Going To *Manufacture Advanced Guided Multiple Launch Rocket System In Home (Bangladesh)



Question was what MBRLS procured in last 10 years and what is in current inventory???
Not what is *"going to" *be. Answer for that is dismal and exposes chest thumping idiots. 

Besides, bdmilitary is fantasy and propaganda site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> 1) https://www.bdmilitary.com/general-defence-affairs/bangladesh-army-fires-ws-22a-gmlrs/
> 
> 2) @idune, also read
> 
> *Bangladesh Army Going To Manufacture Advanced Guided Multiple Launch Rocket System In Home (Bangladesh)*
> 
> Bangladesh Army Will Equip Its All Units With Such Guided Multiple Rocket Launchers
> Bangladesh Ordinance Factory (BOF) and Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory (BMTF) jointly will assemble “Guided-Multiple Launch Rocket System” (GMLRS) for the Bangladesh Army.
> 
> Primarily medium range MLRS will be assembled under license from some Chinese manufacturer. And for this purpose army has started to negotiate with several Chinese military vehicle manufacturers for suitable launcher vehicle.
> 
> Bangladesh Armed Forces finalized a modernization plan dubbed as “Forces Goal — 2030”. Under this plan Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force started purchasing various military equipment. And initiated various defense program to produce possible military hardware in Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh Army assembling Man Portable Air Defence Systems in Bangladesh Ordinance Factory (BOF). Next is “Guided Multiple Launch Rocket System” (GMLRS). One of the sophisticated Chinese MLRS which is widely used by the PLA going to be assembled under license from China. BMTF discussing with Chinese military vehicle manufacturer Sinotruck and Taian for a heavy duty military truck suitable for multi-barrel rocket launchers.
> 
> Bangladesh Army’s next target to build Armored Personnel Carriers (APC) in Bangladesh


May your dream comes true.
In the few years back you guys are talking about PLZ 45 on order blah blah. . [emoji1] 
Few moths ago, you guys are talking about J 10 blah blah. . [emoji1] 
Now, you guys are talking about Su 30 blah blah. .
So . . stop bullshitting and be realistic.[emoji23] [emoji23] 

Upgrade your inferior air force.
Built a decent air force. 
Buy more credible air defence systems. 

Stop buying scrapped ships from China, US, UK and Italy. If you keep buy those ships, your navy will become more like a ships museum.

Buy more downgraded Type 056 corvettes, a modern ship without sonar[emoji23] , from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

New major inductions to Myanmar Military 2010-2017
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

22 x MiG 29 SE (2011-2013)
16 x JF 17 blk 2 (2017)
12 x Yak 130 (2016-17)
18 x K 8W (2014-15)
12 x Mi 35P (2010-11)
20 x Grop G 120P (2015)
12 x CH 3A UCAV (2013)
4 x EC 120B
10 x Beach 1900D
2 x ATR 42 MP
2 x Y 8F200

48 x KS 1B SAM 
108 x Sh 1 155 mm SP howitzer

5 x Frigates (F 21, F 22, F 11, F 12 and F 14)
1 x Corvette (773)
8 x FAC missile
6 x FAC gun
6 x Super Dvora Mk.3
6 x AS 365 Eurocopter AS 365
6 x LCM
20 x LCU

MBT 2000 tanks
MTLB Msh IFV
PTL 02 Assaulter mobile gun system
BTR 3U
BTR 4

What are comparative lists of BD?


----------



## Allah Akbar

*Comparation* between Bangladesh and Myanmar is like, who has more fair skin sudani girls or somali girls ! In real time war both will be doomed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Burma..


tarpitz said:


> New major inductions to Myanmar Military 2010-2017
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 22 x MiG 29 SE (2011-2013)
> 16 x JF 17 blk 2 (2017)
> 12 x Yak 130 (2016-17)
> 18 x K 8W (2014-15)
> 12 x Mi 35P (2010-11)
> 20 x Grop G 120P (2015)
> 12 x CH 3A UCAV (2013)
> 4 x EC 120B
> 10 x Beach 1900D
> 2 x ATR 42 MP
> 2 x Y 8F200
> 
> 48 x KS 1B SAM
> 108 x Sh 1 155 mm SP howitzer
> 
> 5 x Frigates (F 21, F 22, F 11, F 12 and F 14)
> 1 x Corvette (773)
> 8 x FAC missile
> 6 x FAC gun
> 6 x Super Dvora Mk.3
> 6 x AS 365 Eurocopter AS 365
> 6 x LCM
> 20 x LCU
> 
> MBT 2000 tanks
> MTLB Msh IFV
> PTL 02 Assaulter mobile gun system
> BTR 3U
> BTR 4
> 
> What are comparative lists of BD?



LOL. All to defend the remnants of SLORC. Good going Burma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

UKBengali said:


> What makes you think that peacekeepers need be sanctioned by UN resolution?


lol UN itself already said there is no plan to send peacekeeping force. we also rejected even to create a safe zone which made proposal by Haseena.so nothing will become. even yesterday EU meeting which most BDshi hope to sanction Myanmar and prevent FDI flow to Myanmar ended as just to ' suspend Army official invitation to europe '. lol wake up. it's time to go school.kid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> This is your elite force?
> 
> Tell him to wear some earrings, bead necklaces and bangles to complete the outfit....


BD's SF is wearing like that ?  
he is just from a SWAT squad of Border Guard. even not Army.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Avicenna said:


> Burma..
> 
> 
> LOL. All to defend the remnants of SLORC. Good going Burma.


Burma's logistic is atrocious. Even if they outgun their enemy they never managed to defeat one. That's the reason why the Karen, Kachin & etc. Managed to stay this long & even forced the government to sign a treaty that will allow all the rebel groups to keep their army & their guns... 

If they give award for mental retardation the Tatmadaw would take gold.

That is why I believe Bangladesh would just beat Myanmar like it was nothing. 

Also pound for pound the regular burmese soldier are garbage... No 'fense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarpitz

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Burma's logistic is atrocious. Even if they outgun their enemy they never managed to defeat one.
> 
> That is why I believe Bangladesh would just beat Myanmar like it was nothing.



[emoji1] [emoji1] Make me laugh to death. 
Your glorious BD has great history.
The largest battle BD has ever fought was the Battle of Mutiny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> [emoji1] [emoji1] Make me laugh to death.
> Your glorious BD has great history.
> The largest battle BD has ever fought was the Battle of Mutiny.


because 2000 NAF fight was humiliation for you, you forgot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

tarpitz said:


> [emoji1] [emoji1] Make me laugh to death.
> Your glorious BD has great history.
> The largest battle BD has ever fought was the Battle of Mutiny.


I'm Indonesian BTW. That means I can be objective.

At least none of BD soldiers has ever defected & give away their military secret to the Thais & others.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> because 2000 NAF fight was humiliation for you, you forgot.


Groundless Imaginary fight. 

Can you provide any credible source other than BDR officials words? No? [emoji1] [emoji23] [emoji1] [emoji23] [emoji1]


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Groundless Imaginary fight.
> 
> Can you provide any credible source other than BDR officials words? No? [emoji1] [emoji23] [emoji1] [emoji23] [emoji1]


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/1106521.stm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

BDforever said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/1106521.stm


Dude talking to a burmese about how "awesome" Tatmadaw really is. Is like talking to North Korean while they explain to you why they actually live in the "Best Korea." 

Both are brainwashed & have been for more than 5 decades. So don't take their words seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Bangladesh can never annex Rakhine state ,they tend to forget that ethnic rakhines Buddhist are a majority not Bengali Muslims and China and India have their trade corridor going on from this state ,so Bangladesh can never ever declare war even if 1 million more Bengali Muslims come from Rakhine because they can't do much except set up camps for their brothers and cry about human rights violation , Bangladesh economy will go downhill if it declare war because it is dependent on exports and if ports are damaged than it will cost dear to Bangladesh and nor it has any allies ,air force or Navy to make Myanmar think about it,they tatamadaw knows that it can dim the relevance of Bangladesh to its neighbours by providing ports like sittwe and roads leading Moreh in India to moe sit in Thailand through it improved interior road network and more than 85 bridges India is helping in construct with India company L &T , Bangladesh which tries to pitch itself as a transit corridor through chitagong will lose its relevance as Myanmar is truly a strategic geographical position with it being near mallaca straits for china and a transit to south East Asia for india


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Bangladesh can never annex Rakhine state ,they tend to forget that ethnic rakhines Buddhist are a majority not Bengali Muslims and China and India have their trade corridor going on from this state ,so Bangladesh can never ever declare war even if 1 million more Bengali Muslims come from Rakhine because they can't do much except set up camps for their brothers and cry about human rights violation , Bangladesh economy will go downhill if it declare war because it is dependent on exports and if ports are damaged than it will cost dear to Bangladesh and nor it has any allies ,air force or Navy to make Myanmar think about it,they tatamadaw knows that it can dim the relevance of Bangladesh to its neighbours by providing ports like sittwe and roads leading Moreh in India to moe sit in Thailand through it improved interior road network and more than 85 bridges India is helping in construct with India company L &T , Bangladesh which tries to pitch itself as a transit corridor through chitagong will lose its relevance as Myanmar is truly a strategic geographical position with it being near mallaca straits for china and a transit to south East Asia for india


Except we're not talking about geo-politics. This is about comparing BD Armed forces with the Tatmadaw. As the title explain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Geo politics plays a role in comparative strengths , Bengali Muslims here are try to manufacture facts like killing 600 tatamadaw troops with zero casualties they do similar manufactured facts in 2001 border skirmish with India with their mutiny prone BDR try to annex an Indian Village and then manufactured killing hundreds of BSF troops with actual number being 16 then in 2009 they got payback by their BDR , tatamadaw will eat dinner in Dhaka if they start in morning with invasion ,the Bengali are very prone to mutiny and rebellion ,it was the reason that India could annex East Pakistan even the Pakistani didn't believe them their true country men and they teamed with razakars to eliminate Bengali if not for India they would be speaking Urdu not bengali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

BDforever said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/1106521.stm


Huh, well this is certainly different from the Facebook post. But at the end of the day, there's no dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Geo politics plays a role in comparative strengths , Bengali Muslims here are try to manufacture facts like killing 600 tatamadaw troops with zero casualties they do similar manufactured facts in 2001 border skirmish with India with their mutiny prone BDR try to annex an Indian Village and then manufactured killing hundreds of BSF troops with actual number being 16 then in 2009 they got payback by their BDR , tatamadaw will eat dinner in Dhaka if they start in morning with invasion ,the Bengali are very prone to mutiny and rebellion ,it was the reason that India could annex East Pakistan even the Pakistani didn't believe them their true country men and they teamed with razakars to eliminate Bengali if not for India they would be speaking Urdu not bengali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Geo politics plays a role in comparative strengths , Bengali Muslims here are try to manufacture facts like killing 600 tatamadaw troops with zero casualties they do similar manufactured facts in 2001 border skirmish with India with their mutiny prone BDR try to annex an Indian Village and then manufactured killing hundreds of BSF troops with actual number being 16 then in 2009 they got payback by their BDR , tatamadaw will eat dinner in Dhaka if they start in morning with invasion ,the Bengali are very prone to mutiny and rebellion ,it was the reason that India could annex East Pakistan even the Pakistani didn't believe them their true country men and they teamed with razakars to eliminate Bengali if not for India they would be speaking Urdu not bengali


Ever heard of sticking to the topic?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

*Bangladesh losing its geo-economic importance to Myanmar*


65 








If Bangladesh intends to be an influential economic and geo-political player in the Bay of Bengal, there is no alternative but to develop maritime infrastructure in Chittagong. Photo: Star

M Shahidul Islam

The Rohingya refugee crisis has exposed Bangladesh's diplomatic weaknesses. No permanent member of the United Nations Security Council has strongly backed Dhaka to solve the refugee problem. China rendered its support to Myanmar at the UN so that the country does not face any immediate threat such as sanction. The United States' intention to solve the Rohingya refugee problem is at best half-hearted, as has been reflected by the fact that the issue was not even mentioned in President Donald Trump's speech at the UN General Assembly.

India, though it does not have a strong voice at the UN, rather backed Naypyidaw condemning the terrorism in Arakan, ignoring the flight of thousands of Rohingyas. Japan, another important Asian power, also supported Myanmar.

Why are so many influential regional powers backing Myanmar despite the fact that the country has grossly violated human rights in Rakhine State? What are their stakes in Myanmar? What makes Naypyidaw so influential compared to Dhaka?

Can economic factors explain this phenomenon? The Bangladesh economy, which is now about USD 221 billion, is at least three times bigger than Myanmar's. Bangladesh is also in a better position when it comes to trade relations with almost all the major regional and global powers, including China and India. What then makes Myanmar so important to the regional powers?

Bangladesh's trade and other economic advantages are apparently not enough to compete with Myanmar when it comes to the latter's geography. There is no denying that Myanmar is better placed than Bangladesh in terms of geographic location as it lies at the intersection of Southeast Asia and South Asia. Bangladesh's geography, however, is no less important either, at least as far as India and other smaller nations of South Asia are concerned. Given the size of its domestic market and its location, it is equally attractive to China.

However, the key difference between Naypyidaw and Dhaka is that the former has been successful in utilising its geography creating a competitive space for China and India, among others. Both Beijing and New Delhi are developing ports, including a deep-sea port, and Special Economic Zones (SEZ) in Rakhine. Bangladesh, on the other hand, has not utilised its geography strategically. In recent years, not only Myanmar, even the small island-country, Sri Lanka has developed sophisticated maritime infrastructures including a deep-sea port. 

Pakistan has built one of Asia's largest deep-sea ports in Gwadar, and it is currently developing a multi-billion-dollar SEZ with the help of China. India has at least 10 major sea ports and is currently building one in Kerala. Bangladesh is the only country in this part of the world that has failed to modernise its maritime infrastructure utilising the country's thousand-year-old port city Chittagong, located at the heart of Bay of Bengal.

Beijing's interest to develop a deep-sea port in Chittagong was successfully thwarted by some influential regional powers citing security concerns. They reasoned that China's “string of pearls” strategy, which is associated with a series of ports and other maritime infrastructure build-up in the Indian Ocean, is a security threat. There were, however, proposals from the UAE and the Netherlands—both with experiences in port development—to build maritime infrastructure in Chittagong. But successive governments in Bangladesh have failed to capitalise on those opportunities leaving Chittagong impoverished, ultimately jeopardising the country's core interest.

The cost of not having a deep-sea port is enormous. The existing infrastructure of Chittagong port had reached its limit long ago. The cost of cargo handling is much higher in the Chittagong port as mother vessels cannot dock at the port. A deep-sea port would not only help Bangladesh economy, it is also bound to reshape the economic geography of the region. Such an infrastructure is often followed by development of SEZs drawing large investment. However, surrendering to regional powers, the current government has adopted the second-best solution of developing limited-scale ports in Payra and Matarbari.

Not only in terms of maritime infrastructure, in the past few years one has observed the centre's neglect of Chittagong. The city is in decline. Chittagong is lagging behind Dhaka. Per capita capital expenditure in Chittagong, critical for its long-term development, for instance, is barely USD 3 compared to Dhaka's USD 11. Had the centre been serious in developing its port city, Bangladesh's position in regional geo-politics would have been very different from what it is today.

*What's ahead for Bangladesh?*
In the post-American South Asia, China and India have emerged as both economic partners and geo-political competitors. Rakhine, which is barely 150 km from the southern part of Bangladesh, is fast becoming an economic and geo-strategic hotspot of the Bay of Bengal. This offers both challenges and opportunities for Bangladesh.

If Bangladesh intends to be an influential economic and geo-political player in the Bay of Bengal, there is no alternative but to develop maritime infrastructure in Chittagong. The settlement of maritime boundaries with India and Myanmar is a big advantage in this regard. It is now high time for Bangladesh to develop a blue economy capitalising on the opportunities arising from China's Maritime Silk Road and Japan's Big-B (The Bay of Bengal Industrial Growth Belt) projects. 

There should also be efforts to negotiate with New Delhi and Naypyidaw to link Chittagong with Kaladan Multi-Modal Transit Transport Project to assess ASEAN markets taking advantage of geographic proximity and economic complementarities. India is getting similar benefits connecting Northeast with its core utilising Bangladesh's geography.

There should be diplomatic efforts to resolve security issues involving Rakhine and Southern Bangladesh looking beyond the issue of the refugee crisis. China, in particular, intends to see a stable Rakhine given its huge investment in Myanmar's warm water. There are incentives for other powers to destabilise the region to arrest China's interest in the Bay of Bengal. 

Finally, there is a need for national consensus, in particular political consensus among major parties, on the country's core national interests. Otherwise, all these opportunities will remain elusive. Unless Dhaka wakes up, Rakhine will forge ahead, becoming the most important geo-economic hotspot, leaving Chittagong improvised, and making Bangladesh subservient to regional powers.



M Shahidul Islam is an economist.

Email: shahid.imon@live.com


*S*




Now even Bangladeshi media talking about it ,it's about to get real for bengalis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

HariSinghNalwa said:


> *Bangladesh losing its geo-economic importance to Myanmar*
> 
> 
> 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Bangladesh intends to be an influential economic and geo-political player in the Bay of Bengal, there is no alternative but to develop maritime infrastructure in Chittagong. Photo: Star
> 
> M Shahidul Islam
> 
> The Rohingya refugee crisis has exposed Bangladesh's diplomatic weaknesses. No permanent member of the United Nations Security Council has strongly backed Dhaka to solve the refugee problem. China rendered its support to Myanmar at the UN so that the country does not face any immediate threat such as sanction. The United States' intention to solve the Rohingya refugee problem is at best half-hearted, as has been reflected by the fact that the issue was not even mentioned in President Donald Trump's speech at the UN General Assembly.
> 
> India, though it does not have a strong voice at the UN, rather backed Naypyidaw condemning the terrorism in Arakan, ignoring the flight of thousands of Rohingyas. Japan, another important Asian power, also supported Myanmar.
> 
> Why are so many influential regional powers backing Myanmar despite the fact that the country has grossly violated human rights in Rakhine State? What are their stakes in Myanmar? What makes Naypyidaw so influential compared to Dhaka?
> 
> Can economic factors explain this phenomenon? The Bangladesh economy, which is now about USD 221 billion, is at least three times bigger than Myanmar's. Bangladesh is also in a better position when it comes to trade relations with almost all the major regional and global powers, including China and India. What then makes Myanmar so important to the regional powers?
> 
> Bangladesh's trade and other economic advantages are apparently not enough to compete with Myanmar when it comes to the latter's geography. There is no denying that Myanmar is better placed than Bangladesh in terms of geographic location as it lies at the intersection of Southeast Asia and South Asia. Bangladesh's geography, however, is no less important either, at least as far as India and other smaller nations of South Asia are concerned. Given the size of its domestic market and its location, it is equally attractive to China.
> 
> However, the key difference between Naypyidaw and Dhaka is that the former has been successful in utilising its geography creating a competitive space for China and India, among others. Both Beijing and New Delhi are developing ports, including a deep-sea port, and Special Economic Zones (SEZ) in Rakhine. Bangladesh, on the other hand, has not utilised its geography strategically. In recent years, not only Myanmar, even the small island-country, Sri Lanka has developed sophisticated maritime infrastructures including a deep-sea port.
> 
> Pakistan has built one of Asia's largest deep-sea ports in Gwadar, and it is currently developing a multi-billion-dollar SEZ with the help of China. India has at least 10 major sea ports and is currently building one in Kerala. Bangladesh is the only country in this part of the world that has failed to modernise its maritime infrastructure utilising the country's thousand-year-old port city Chittagong, located at the heart of Bay of Bengal.
> 
> Beijing's interest to develop a deep-sea port in Chittagong was successfully thwarted by some influential regional powers citing security concerns. They reasoned that China's “string of pearls” strategy, which is associated with a series of ports and other maritime infrastructure build-up in the Indian Ocean, is a security threat. There were, however, proposals from the UAE and the Netherlands—both with experiences in port development—to build maritime infrastructure in Chittagong. But successive governments in Bangladesh have failed to capitalise on those opportunities leaving Chittagong impoverished, ultimately jeopardising the country's core interest.
> 
> The cost of not having a deep-sea port is enormous. The existing infrastructure of Chittagong port had reached its limit long ago. The cost of cargo handling is much higher in the Chittagong port as mother vessels cannot dock at the port. A deep-sea port would not only help Bangladesh economy, it is also bound to reshape the economic geography of the region. Such an infrastructure is often followed by development of SEZs drawing large investment. However, surrendering to regional powers, the current government has adopted the second-best solution of developing limited-scale ports in Payra and Matarbari.
> 
> Not only in terms of maritime infrastructure, in the past few years one has observed the centre's neglect of Chittagong. The city is in decline. Chittagong is lagging behind Dhaka. Per capita capital expenditure in Chittagong, critical for its long-term development, for instance, is barely USD 3 compared to Dhaka's USD 11. Had the centre been serious in developing its port city, Bangladesh's position in regional geo-politics would have been very different from what it is today.
> 
> *What's ahead for Bangladesh?*
> In the post-American South Asia, China and India have emerged as both economic partners and geo-political competitors. Rakhine, which is barely 150 km from the southern part of Bangladesh, is fast becoming an economic and geo-strategic hotspot of the Bay of Bengal. This offers both challenges and opportunities for Bangladesh.
> 
> If Bangladesh intends to be an influential economic and geo-political player in the Bay of Bengal, there is no alternative but to develop maritime infrastructure in Chittagong. The settlement of maritime boundaries with India and Myanmar is a big advantage in this regard. It is now high time for Bangladesh to develop a blue economy capitalising on the opportunities arising from China's Maritime Silk Road and Japan's Big-B (The Bay of Bengal Industrial Growth Belt) projects.
> 
> There should also be efforts to negotiate with New Delhi and Naypyidaw to link Chittagong with Kaladan Multi-Modal Transit Transport Project to assess ASEAN markets taking advantage of geographic proximity and economic complementarities. India is getting similar benefits connecting Northeast with its core utilising Bangladesh's geography.
> 
> There should be diplomatic efforts to resolve security issues involving Rakhine and Southern Bangladesh looking beyond the issue of the refugee crisis. China, in particular, intends to see a stable Rakhine given its huge investment in Myanmar's warm water. There are incentives for other powers to destabilise the region to arrest China's interest in the Bay of Bengal.
> 
> Finally, there is a need for national consensus, in particular political consensus among major parties, on the country's core national interests. Otherwise, all these opportunities will remain elusive. Unless Dhaka wakes up, Rakhine will forge ahead, becoming the most important geo-economic hotspot, leaving Chittagong improvised, and making Bangladesh subservient to regional powers.
> 
> 
> 
> M Shahidul Islam is an economist.
> 
> Email: shahid.imon@live.com
> 
> 
> *S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now even Bangladeshi media talking about it ,it's about to get real for bengalis


You don't know how to read news do you? 

It means that Bangladesh have to upgrade their port. In order to stay a relevant player in the bay of bengal. That's it.

Stick to the topic or I send the mod after you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Comparing Bangladesh and Myanmar is not sticking upto topic or you gone mad bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Comparing Bangladesh and Myanmar is not sticking upto topic or you gone mad bro ?


Read the title. Its about comparing military not geo-politics. Do you ever watch Deadliest Warrior? 

They don't talk about geo-politics & neither should we. 

I stand with the BDAF because of the reasons I just state. Tatmadaw will lose a war with them end of story... Unless you want to say otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Tatamadaw will win war even without external help ,it's a reality Tatamadaw has superior motivated armed forces with numerically and technology superior air force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Tatamadaw will win war even without external help ,it's a reality Tatamadaw has superior motivated armed forces with numerically and technology superior air force


& I guess the child soldiers are extra motivated then? [emoji6]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

New major inductions to Myanmar Military 2010-2017
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

22 x MiG 29 SE (2011-2013)
16 x JF 17 blk 2 (2017)
12 x Yak 130 (2016-17)
18 x K 8W (2014-15)
12 x Mi 35P (2010-11)
20 x Grop G 120P (2015)
12 x CH 3A UCAV (2013)
4 x EC 120B
10 x Beach 1900D
2 x ATR 42 MP
2 x Y 8F200

48 x KS 1B SAM 
108 x Sh 1 155 mm SP howitzer

5 x Frigates (F 21, F 22, F 11, F 12 and F 14)
1 x Corvette (773)
8 x FAC missile
6 x FAC gun
6 x Super Dvora Mk.3
6 x AS 365 Eurocopter AS 365
6 x LCM
20 x LCU

MBT 2000 tanks
MTLB Msh IFV
PTL 02 Assaulter mobile gun system
BTR 3U
BTR 4

What are the new inductions to BD between 2010 and 2017?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> This woman is nuts, I suggest every Bangladeshi poster put her on your respective ignore lists. Coming here uninvited and wasting our time, just like that other bhukha nanga ebony idiot Lalgiri.
> 
> I have tons of Indonesian friends (some are very close) and they are all sane level-headed people. They would laugh their collective heads off at this woman's out-of-the-world remarks.
> 
> Meanwhile this 'wanita gila' (crazy) woman probably belongs to those few Indonesian nutcases who dream of invading Australia.
> 
> My Indonesian friends told me that far from aspiring to be a military power, Indonesian govt. has much more sane priorities - like providing proper food and clothing for its people (meaning getting to the level of Malaysia first).
> 
> And I don't see a huge difference between their troops and ours....Indonesia is of course way up the economic ladder compared to ours, but as I've written before, their challenge of HDI and poverty is no smaller than ours. In fact on some HDI counts we are doing as good or better. The disparity between economic classes in Indonesia is very pronounced.
> 
> In any case - this is OT talk from this woman to derail the thread. We should report her if she tries any more to derail the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard about these plans as well.
> 
> 
> 
> This is your elite force?
> 
> Tell him to wear some earrings, bead necklaces and bangles to complete the outfit....



Meh resort to personal insult arent you

Bd is underdeveloped country with so many homework and poverty and being a least developed country is a testament

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

A tale of two navies.
----------------------------------

Myanmar built OPVs and corvette in shipyard.
BD built OPVs and corvette in junkyard.
That's why BN is branded Second Hand Navy.


----------



## Nike

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Read the title. Its about comparing military not geo-politics. Do you ever watch Deadliest Warrior?
> 
> They don't talk about geo-politics & neither should we.
> 
> I stand with the BDAF because of the reasons I just state. Tatmadaw will lose a war with them end of story... Unless you want to say otherwise.



War between them will be look like Iraq Iran war. A big stalemate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> A tale of two navies.
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Myanmar built OPVs and corvette in shipyard.
> BD built OPVs and corvette in junkyard.
> That's why BN is branded Second Hand Navy.
> 
> View attachment 431691
> 
> View attachment 431692
> 
> View attachment 431693
> 
> View attachment 431694


ahem that is Coast Guard thing, i hope you know the difference between Coast Guard and Navy.
Yeah sure, your military junta invested most of your country's money in Defence while we have invested mostly in infrastructure.That is why even our independence after 23 year of your Independence, in 1971, our GDP size is way bigger than yours and Our Foreign currency reserve is half of your Total GDP lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

madokafc said:


> War between them will be look like Iraq Iran war. A big stalemate.


Bad example. The two countries are vastly different. The Tatmadaw are far more incompetent than Saddam's army & Bangladesh is not Iran. A war between them will end in Bangladesh favor although it will be hard won fight.


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> A tale of two navies.
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Myanmar built OPVs and corvette in shipyard.
> BD built OPVs and corvette in junkyard.
> That's why BN is branded Second Hand Navy.
> 
> View attachment 431691
> 
> View attachment 431692
> 
> View attachment 431693
> 
> View attachment 431694



BD has 3 ships with proper SAM systems.
Two of these ships are brand new and two more are being built in China now.
Your "stealth" ships have a modified man-portable sam on them. They are sitting ducks to air attack.
BD has been inducting old ships but new ones are also being inducted as well.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Bad example. The two countries are vastly different. The Tatmadaw are far more incompetent than Saddam's army & Bangladesh is not Iran. A war between them will end in Bangladesh favor although it will be hard won fight.



The only advantages that Myanmar now has is airforce. BD totally dominates Myanmar in land and sea.
Once the Sukhois come in 2019, a war between BD and Myanmar will result in the slaughter of thousands of the Myanmarese infantry in Arakan.
BD has a professional and very well equipped infantry, Myanmar is neither.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> They are sitting ducks to air attack.


Yes. They are very weak in AD. But it is not so serious coz BD don't have any air launched anti ship missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

madokafc said:


> Meh resort to personal insult arent you
> 
> Bd is underdeveloped country with so many homework and poverty and being a least developed country is a testament



And here is some homework for you.

Rosetta Stone for English. Try it sometime!


----------



## bluesky

idune said:


> Question was what MBRLS procured in last 10 years and what is in current inventory???
> Not what is *"going to" *be. Answer for that is dismal and exposes chest thumping idiots.
> 
> Besides, bdmilitary is fantasy and propaganda site.



Advanced Guided Multiple Launch Rocket System is more advanced than your MBRLS. You always like to patronize India and now it is MM. I am in confusion, which country do you really belong to. Is it MM or India? Please divulge the truth because no one has the ability to expose your nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Reashot Xigwin said:


> rma's logistic is atrocious. Even if they outgun their enemy they never managed to defeat one. That's the reason why the Karen, Kachin & etc. Managed to stay this long & even forced the government to sign a treaty that will allow all the rebel groups to keep their army & their guns...


lol actually , we can defeat them at any time.check this one what we did in 2014. this is from ADJ Dec,2014.even our artillery already position just near their HQ. and just a warning strike of 122mm Howitzer can kill 23 rebels.just think about it what happened we make salvo fire.









but we dont. we know it wont lead to peace. we just keep patience till the real peace and federal union is achieved.Myanmar is for all our ethnic people.letting them hold their guns is just for while.after the negotiations are getting momentum and trust are getting stronger, they already promise they will drop it. u need to clear that.
BTW i think u are the one who asked the same question in last 1 or 2 year ago..


BDforever said:


> because 2000 NAF fight was humiliation for you, you forgot.


thank for creditable source. lol




lol fired 25 warning shots and claimed that 'we killed 600 troops'.probably that general who started the story got serious pain in his *** in battle with Myanmar. therefore propagated with senseless fairy tale and brainless shits still believed in it.well done general.  lol @tarpitz @Nilgiri bros check this. to know how their general fuk them just with small fairy tale.


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> l
> lol fired 25 warning shots and claimed that 'we killed 600 troops'.probably that general who started the story got serious pain in his *** in battle with Myanmar. therefore propagated with senseless fairy tale and brainless shits still believed in it.well done general.  lol


so just by getting warning shots, you abandoned your project ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghost250

BDforever said:


> so just by getting warning shots, you abandoned your project ?


they did the same thing in 2008..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> so just by getting warning shots, you abandoned your project ?


but last time someone got some warning shots , one dead body and one arrested in result. want some more photos of incident ?


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> but last time someone got some warning shots , one people dead and one arrested. want some more photos of incident ?


yea grouping on one guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> yea grouping on one guy


lol one dead and one arrested mean one guy.? go and learn maths. it was from just small patrol team which comprised 5 or 6 persons. too many for BGB ? so Do we need to send a letter to Border Guard Chief not to bully poor BGB next time ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> lol one dead and one arrested mean one guy.? go and learn maths. it was from just small patrol team which comprised 5 or 6 persons. too many for BGB ? so Do we need to send a letter to Border Guard Chief not to bully poor BGB next time ?


see you don't get it, i said exactly the number you said  it is also important to understand comprehension of Mathmatical scenario, plz learn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Yes. They are very weak in AD. But it is not so serious coz BD don't have any air launched anti ship missile.



BD has plenty of anti-ship missiles that it can fire from it's warships.


----------



## idune

bluesky said:


> Advanced Guided Multiple Launch Rocket System is more advanced than your MBRLS. You always like to patronize India and now it is MM. I am in confusion, which country do you really belong to. Is it MM or India? Please divulge the truth because no one has the ability to expose your nationality.



Sure, guided is better than unguided rocket, that is not the question or argument. Question was what had awami regime and Bangladesh army acquired in terms of rocket (guided or unguided) in last 10 years??????? We are not talking about *what is in future,* we are talking about what is *available and needed TODAY*.

Awami chest thumping thugs boasting here can not answer the question just like their god mother Hasina kept quite when Myanmar attacked Bangladesh and its interest.

You need to go ask your political god mother Hasina, why she importing rice from Myanmar??? What is her nationality???? Oh wait


----------



## bluesky

idune said:


> Sure, guided is better than unguided rocket, that is not the question or argument. Question was what had awami regime and Bangladesh army acquired in terms of rocket (guided or unguided) in last 10 years??????? We are not talking about *what is in future,* we are talking about what is *available and needed TODAY*.
> 
> Awami chest thumping thugs boasting here can not answer the question just like their god mother Hasina kept quite when Myanmar attacked Bangladesh and its interest.
> 
> You need to go ask your political god mother Hasina, why she importing rice from Myanmar??? What is her nationality???? Oh wait
> 
> View attachment 431785


You do not have to worry about BD because it has more than enough strength to enter Arakan and occupy it only with Ansar group. Did your Burmese friends tell you that BD is very weak because Begum Zia of BNP wanted to sell the Mig-29s, and made the Frigate Bangabandhu a naval museum? Do not worry, now the situation has much improved. We are little weak still because of the callous policy of Begum Zia during her ten years in power. Shee looted the country and took the money in 72 suitcases to her Hajj flight.


----------



## ghost250

Aung Zaya said:


> lol one dead and one arrested mean one guy.? go and learn maths. it was from just small patrol team which comprised 5 or 6 persons. too many for BGB ? so Do we need to send a letter to Border Guard Chief not to bully poor BGB next time ?


 so,4-5 vs 4-5 man nd they abducted one BGB jawan later nd now u r claming this is a big victory of urs?


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army Sniper with AX308 Laupa Magnam
Photo from Bangladesh Army magazine, ripped by JM Sohel. posted by BDMilitary

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghost250

http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...7/bgb-hands-over-two-myanmar-soldiers-to-bgp/ 

Earlier on Tuesday, BGB rescued the two members of Myanmar Army, who were reportedly abducted by separatists of the neighboring country, from the tri-junction area along Bangladesh-Myanmar-India border in Bandarban....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

BGB, photo credit BDMilitary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

BDforever said:


> BGB, photo credit BDMilitary


Old picture,as uniform + webbings have changed completely,no more belts to be opened during arrests or before entering the Ante room.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

In an Exercise, 
Australian Joint Military Special Forces, getting instructions from their Force Commander,
a Bangladeshi Major General.
.
Photo: Bangladesh Army Archive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Banglar Bir said:


> Old picture,as uniform + webbings have changed completely,*no more belts *to be opened during arrests or before entering the Ante room.


Thats only when you are in general/office (within unit premises) duty. Belts are still a must during training sessions and Patrols.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

shourov323 said:


> http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...7/bgb-hands-over-two-myanmar-soldiers-to-bgp/
> 
> Earlier on Tuesday, BGB rescued the two members of Myanmar Army, who were reportedly abducted by separatists of the neighboring country, from the tri-junction area along Bangladesh-Myanmar-India border in Bandarban....



@Aung Zaya 

What is it with constant fighting in this
"country" of yours?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> so,4-5 vs 4-5 man nd they abducted one BGB jawan later nd now u r claming this is a big victory of urs?


or so claiming 600 kills with 25 warning shots may be ur victory.? lol naf war story is now gone. respect to that general who can fuk their own people even with a tale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> or so claiming 600 kills with 25 warning shots may be ur victory.? lol naf war story is now gone. respect to that general who can fuk their own people even with a tale
> View attachment 431830


whatever fact you take, still remains as your humiliation  600 killed or giving up project just for warning

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bluesky

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Bangladesh can never annex Rakhine state ,they tend to forget that ethnic rakhines Buddhist are a majority not Bengali Muslims and China and India have their trade corridor going on from this state ,so Bangladesh can never ever declare war even if 1 million more Bengali Muslims come from Rakhine because they can't do much except set up camps for their brothers and cry about human rights violation


Muslims were a minority group of people in Hindustan, yet they ruled over it for 800 years. Do not please come with your Buddhist majority crap again. In wars, one important point is the willingness to die or be killed when killing others. So, majority Buddhist is not an issue with either the Rohingyas and Bangladesh. Issue here is if it is necessary for us to fight a little Burma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> BD has plenty of anti-ship missiles that it can fire from it's warships.


That's why I told MM ships don't need SAM to counter BD ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

FAC (missile) fleet of Myanmar Navy
------------------------------------------------------------


Due to the proximity of the coast line, missile carrying small and agile ships will become a decisive factor in case of naval engagement between Myanmar and BD.

18 x FAC(missile) vessels are the backbone of Myanmar Navy swarming tactics. 

All 18 boats are fitted/upgrade with C 802A anti ship missiles.

Myanmar Navy has practiced both dispersed and mass swarming tactics.

Currently Myanmar Navy has 18 missile boats.

6 x Houxin class (upgraded with C 802A)
2 x 49 meter Stealth class (C 802A)
10 x 45/47 meter class (C802A)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> FAC (missile) fleet of Myanmar Navy
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Due to the proximity of the coast line, missile carrying small and agile ships will become a decisive factor in case of naval engagement between Myanmar and BD.
> 
> 18 x FAC(missile) vessels are the backbone of Myanmar Navy swarming tactics.
> 
> All 18 boats are fitted/upgrade with C 802A anti ship missiles.
> 
> Myanmar Navy has practiced both dispersed and mass swarming tactics.
> 
> Currently Myanmar Navy has 18 missile boats.
> 
> 6 x Houxin class (upgraded with C 802A)
> 2 x 49 meter Stealth class (C 802A)
> 10 x 45/47 meter class (C802A)
> 
> View attachment 431878
> 
> View attachment 431885
> 
> View attachment 431879
> 
> View attachment 431880
> 
> View attachment 431881
> 
> View attachment 431882
> 
> View attachment 431883
> 
> View attachment 431884



It does not matter as the 2 BD submarines will sink your ships. In a war between BD and Myanmar, your Navy will play no part whatsoever and will be more worried about not being torpedoed than trying to engage the BD ships, 3 of which are equipped with highly sophisticated SAMs(FM-90N and FL-3000N) that can engage 2 targets at once. Two more C-13Bs are being built in China for delivery next year and 4 more are planned to be built in BD under licence.

Stop this ridiculous assertion that Myanmar has any chance against BD in an arms race. Even before the Rohingya crisis, BD spent 3.2 billion US dollars compared to 2 billion US dollars for Myanmar. Now BD will just ramp up military spending even more. Myanmar needs to start eating arms again in order to compete with a country that has a 3.5x larger GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nike

Avicenna said:


> And here is some homework for you.
> 
> Rosetta Stone for English. Try it sometime!



Meh your english skill is suck big time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

madokafc said:


> Meh your english skill is suck big time



LOL!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Aung Zaya said:


> or so claiming 600 kills with 25 warning shots may be ur victory.? lol naf war story is now gone. respect to that general who can fuk their own people even with a tale
> View attachment 431830


Forget about what BBC news said. BBC people were certainly not in the war zone. MM also did not want their shame of losing 600 of their souls divulged to the foreigners. But, MM lost miserably. Otherwise, why MM stopped building that dam on Naaf Dariya? Ask yourself and you will get the correct answer that because of heavy loss of lives MM accepted the war as a lose.

So, do not beat about the Rohingya bush. Better you come with your high technology superpower guns and planes to attack BD, you will lose 100 out of 100 such wars. Our Ansar troops are good enough to take over Arakan west of Yoma mountain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> It does not matter as the 2 BD submarines will sink your ships. In a war between BD and Myanmar, your Navy will play no part whatsoever and will be more worried about not being torpedoed than trying to engage the BD ships, 3 of which are equipped with highly sophisticated SAMs(FM-90N and FL-3000N) that can engage 2 targets at once. Two more C-13Bs are being built in China for delivery next year and 4 more are planned to be built in BD under licence.
> 
> Stop this ridiculous assertion that Myanmar has any chance against BD in an arms race. Even before the Rohingya crisis, BD spent 3.2 billion US dollars compared to 2 billion US dollars for Myanmar. Now BD will just ramp up military spending even more. Myanmar needs to start eating arms again in order to compete with a country that has a 3.5x larger GDP.



Sinking of fast moving shallow draft FACs with submarine is not a wise idea. Submarine will reveal the position and become easy target for frigates and corvettes.

Learn more about swarming tactic.

BD navy is not a balance-navy. Just top heavy and don't have any FAC (missile). Ridiculous.

Seems that your military planners don't know how to build up a navy properly.

Forget about your FL 3000N. Weapon Release Line of JF 17 Blk 2 with C 802AKG is far more beyond the reach of FL 3000N.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

UKBengali said:


> It does not matter as the 2 BD submarines will sink your ships. In a war between BD and Myanmar, your Navy will play no part whatsoever and will be more worried about not being torpedoed than trying to engage the BD ships, 3 of which are equipped with highly sophisticated SAMs(FM-90N and FL-3000N) that can engage 2 targets at once. Two more C-13Bs are being built in China for delivery next year and 4 more are planned to be built in BD under licence.
> 
> Stop this ridiculous assertion that Myanmar has any chance against BD in an arms race. Even before the Rohingya crisis, BD spent 3.2 billion US dollars compared to 2 billion US dollars for Myanmar. Now BD will just ramp up military spending even more. Myanmar needs to start eating arms again in order to compete with a country that has a 3.5x larger GDP.


Until we address the severe shortcoming of fighter aircraft in BAF, we can't claim any sort of military advantage over myanmar in any meaningful ways.Good quality fighter aircraft is a big threat to the naval ship.


----------



## Aung Zaya

bluesky said:


> Forget about what BBC news said. BBC people were certainly not in the war zone.


but they can still get report of dead. but they said there is no report of casualties .600 is not small number and cant be hide if it was really happened. lol


bluesky said:


> But, MM lost miserably. Otherwise, why MM stopped building that dam on Naaf Dariya? Ask yourself and you will get the correct answer that because of heavy loss of lives MM accepted the war as a lose.


so u want to claim 25 warning shots can kill 600 troops. are u serious..!?  
now feel pity to BD guys. they even dont know how they got fuk by their general. 



bluesky said:


> So, do not beat about the Rohingya bush. Better you come with your high technology superpower guns and planes to attack BD, you will lose 100 out of 100 such wars. Our Ansar troops are good enough to take over Arakan west of Yoma mountain.


lol why do we need to attack BD..? what benefits can we get from that...? nothing but 160m human trash. sry. we are not interested in that.  


bluesky said:


> Our Ansar troops are good enough to take over Arakan west of Yoma mountain.


so why are u waiting for..? do it tomorrow..


----------



## Avicenna

Aung Zaya said:


> but they can still get report of dead. but they said there is no report of casualties .600 is not small number and cant be hide if it was really happened. lol
> 
> so u want to claim 25 warning shots can kill 600 troops. are u serious..!?
> now feel pity to BD guys. they even dont know how they got fuk by their general.
> 
> 
> lol why do we need to attack BD..? what benefits can we get from that...? nothing but 160m human trash. sry. we are not interested in that.
> 
> so why are u waiting for..? do it tomorrow..



lol Burma.....

You guys are one step above a North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Sinking of fast moving shallow draft FACs with submarine is not a wise idea. Submarine will reveal the position and become easy target for frigates and corvettes.
> 
> Learn more about swarming tactic.
> 
> BD navy is not a balance-navy. Just top heavy and don't have any FAC (missile). Ridiculous.
> 
> Seems that your military planners don't know how to build up a navy properly.
> 
> Forget about your FL 3000N. Weapon Release Line of JF 17 Blk 2 with C 802AKG is far more beyond the reach of FL 3000N.



BD does have FAC. It has 4 Type-21 with C704
anti-ship missiles. The 4 Durjoy class large
patrol craft are armed with C704. Even smaller and more numerous Padma class will also be fitted with C-704

Lol at putting down the excellent air defence capabilities of the C-13B. This system can engage two targets out to 9km and if the missile was to get through this, then it would also have to face the CIWS. C-13B is likely to be escorted by the other unit and the even more formidable Korean frigate. Yes, Myanmar airforce can probably hit BN fleet, but you would need to fire many dozens of these missiles. BTW by the the time your JF-17s are ready for battle, the other two C-13Bs would arrive in BD and so good luck trying to get through the SAMs and CIWS of 4 C-13B corvettes and the Ulsan class frigate. You are aware that these 5 ships can attack 10 targets in total at any one time?



Homo Sapiens said:


> Until we address the severe shortcoming of fighter aircraft in BAF, we can't claim any sort of military advantage over myanmar in any meaningful ways.Good quality fighter aircraft is a big threat to the naval ship.



True that. SU-30SME and upgrade of the Mig-29s
will allow BAF to hunt MAF for sport.
Did you know that Myanmar recently upgraded it's Mig-29s but could not afford to have a modern radar put in? That is what happens when you have only a 2 billion dollar budget and nearly 50 4th generation fighters( including the ordered JF-17s)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

UKBengali said:


> BD does have FAC. It has 4 Type-21 with C704
> anti-ship missiles. The 4 Durjoy class large
> patrol craft are armed with C704. Even smaller and more numerous Padma class will also be fitted with C-704
> 
> Lol at putting down the excellent air defence capabilities of the C-13B. This system can engage two targets out to 9km and if the missile was to get through this, then it would also have to face the CIWS. C-13B is likely to be escorted by the other unit and the even more formidable Korean frigate. Yes, Myanmar airforce can probably hit BN fleet, but you would need to fire many dozens of these missiles. BTW by the the time your JF-17s are ready for battle, the other two C-13Bs would arrive in BD and so good luck trying to get through the SAMs and CIWS of 4 C-13B corvettes and the Ulsan class frigate. You are aware that these 5 ships can attack 10 targets in total at any one time?
> 
> 
> 
> True that. SU-30SME and upgrade of the Mig-29s
> will allow BAF to hunt MAF for sport.
> Did you know that Myanmar recently upgraded it's Mig-29s but could not afford to have a modern radar put in? That is what happens when you have only a 2 billion dollar budget and nearly 50 4th generation fighters( including the ordered JF-17s)


So, if MM do not increase the budget then JF17 also will be junk without fuel.
BD needs to boost up for their BAF. on the basis of present situation at least 2 sqd. fighter jet need to purchase at a 3 year timeline.at this time Su30 is the best choice. after 2020-2023 fy 3 sqd. 4++ Gn. 2023-2026fy 2 sqd. & it will be 5th generation, 2026-2030 fy 3 sqd. 5th Gn. total 10 sqd. 5 sqd 4++ & 5 sqd. 5th Gn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> BD does have FAC. It has 4 Type-21 with C704
> anti-ship missiles. The 4 Durjoy class large
> patrol craft are armed with C704. Even smaller and more numerous Padma class will also be fitted with C-704


Type 21? The oldest surviving FACs in the world. Upgraded with C 704? Another dream. Proof?

Durjoy are just LPCs. Not fast enough. 
3 FFG (2 ex USCG cutter are not armed with any missiles), 2 corvettes and 4 LPC(C 704) is not match for 5 FFG, 3 corvettes and 18 FAC (all armed with C 802A).

Padma class will also be fitted with C-704? 
Stop using the word ''wiil be''. 
Tired of numerous ''will be''. LoL.



UKBengali said:


> Did you know that Myanmar recently upgraded it's Mig-29s but could not afford to have a modern radar put in? That is what happens when you have only a 2 billion dollar budget and nearly 50 4th generation fighters( including the ordered JF-17s)


Mi 35P of MM upgraded with Israeli iSky 50HD FLIR. A nightmare for defenceless BD infantry.
It is not a ''will be''.
That's how we upgrade our toys. 










Sorry to say that our MiG 29 are being upgraded to MiG 29 SM(mod). 

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...-mig-29-upgrade-revealed-will-malaysia-follow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> Meh your english skill is suck big time



Wanita Gila comment of the week! 

'Your english skill is suck'??

Keep us entertained sister.....

@Avicenna she's just one-of-a-kind...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

@UKBengali Man, you talk too much fanboi things. Man, please stop...


----------



## gslv mk3

So what's the conclusion ?

Is BD ready to invade Myanmar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> Type 21? The oldest surviving FACs in the world. Upgraded with C 704? Another dream. Proof?
> 
> Durjoy are just LPCs. Not fast enough.
> 3 FFG (2 ex USCG cutter are not armed with any missiles), 2 corvettes and 4 LPC(C 704) is not match for 5 FFG, 3 corvettes and 18 FAC (all armed with C 802A).
> 
> Padma class will also be fitted with C-704?
> Stop using the word ''wiil be''.
> Tired of numerous ''will be''. LoL.
> 
> 
> Mi 35P of MM upgraded with Israeli iSky 50HD FLIR. A nightmare for defenceless BD infantry.
> It is not a ''will be''.
> That's how we upgrade our toys.
> 
> View attachment 432030
> 
> View attachment 432031
> 
> 
> Sorry to say that our MiG 29 are being upgraded to MiG 29 SM(mod).
> 
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...-mig-29-upgrade-revealed-will-malaysia-follow
> View attachment 432033








now tell me,what is this a**hole??



tarpitz said:


> Type 21? The oldest surviving FACs in the world. Upgraded with C 704? Another dream. Proof?
> 
> Durjoy are just LPCs. Not fast enough.
> 3 FFG (2 ex USCG cutter are not armed with any missiles), 2 corvettes and 4 LPC(C 704) is not match for 5 FFG, 3 corvettes and 18 FAC (all armed with C 802A).
> 
> Padma class will also be fitted with C-704?
> Stop using the word ''wiil be''.
> Tired of numerous ''will be''. LoL.
> 
> 
> Mi 35P of MM upgraded with Israeli iSky 50HD FLIR. A nightmare for defenceless BD infantry.
> It is not a ''will be''.
> That's how we upgrade our toys.
> 
> View attachment 432030
> 
> View attachment 432031
> 
> 
> Sorry to say that our MiG 29 are being upgraded to MiG 29 SM(mod).
> 
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...-mig-29-upgrade-revealed-will-malaysia-follow
> View attachment 432033


our fm-90s nd numerous manpads will sit idle,thats what u r telling us??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army personnel from East Bengal Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Cannon Fodder said:


> @UKBengali Man, you talk too much fanboi things. Man, please stop...




Who the hell are you?
Never heard of you before.


----------



## BDforever

Cannon Fodder said:


> @UKBengali Man, you talk too much fanboi things. Man, please stop...


----------



## UKBengali

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 432054
> 
> now tell me,what is this a**hole??
> 
> 
> our fm-90s nd numerous manpads will sit idle,thats what u r telling us??



Even the mighty US was so scared of Serbian manpads it dare not deploy the Apache against them and these Barmans think their rubbish helicopters have any chance against the advanced FN-16 manpad and mobile FM-90 SAM!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Type 21? The oldest surviving FACs in the world. Upgraded with C 704? Another dream. Proof?
> 
> Durjoy are just LPCs. Not fast enough.
> 3 FFG (2 ex USCG cutter are not armed with any missiles), 2 corvettes and 4 LPC(C 704) is not match for 5 FFG, 3 corvettes and 18 FAC (all armed with C 802A).
> 
> Padma class will also be fitted with C-704?
> Stop using the word ''wiil be''.
> Tired of numerous ''will be''. LoL.




Apart from the Padma class, the two other classes have C704 fitted on them right now.
I am not going round in circles with you, if you really think a navy without submarines can take on one with submarines, then there is little hope. Just google what the British Navy did to the Argentine Navy in the falklands war.



tarpitz said:


> Mi 35P of MM upgraded with Israeli iSky 50HD FLIR. A nightmare for defenceless BD infantry.
> It is not a ''will be''.
> That's how we upgrade our toys.
> 
> View attachment 432030
> 
> View attachment 432031




Yes and BD army has FN-16 manpad and mobile FM-90 SAMs to dispatch those helicopters. FN-16 is so deadly that it can hit fast moving jets at low altitude and so it will be overkill for helicopters



tarpitz said:


> Sorry to say that our MiG 29 are being upgraded to MiG 29 SM(mod).
> 
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...-mig-29-upgrade-revealed-will-malaysia-follow
> View attachment 432033




From your own link:

"It is believed to be a low-cost version compared to the more expensive MiG-29UPG that India has been doing, and which is broadly similar to the Russian air force MiG-29SMT. Details about the MiG-29SM (mod.) are yet to emerge, but it apparently keeps the original N-019E radar, albeit with some technology insertions and part replacements."

Damn that Russian radar is so 1980s. BD upgrade tender asks for 4 of the Mig-29s to have ESA radar - most likely the Zhuk found in the Mig-35. This is what happens when you buy so much equipment and soldiers(400,00 rag-tag army) but have only a 2 billion US dollar budget to pay for it all.


Once the 12 SU-30SMEs arrive in 2019 and the 8 Mig-29s are upgraded, BD will gain total dominace over Myanmar military in all fields. Your generals are completely brainless.



BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army personnel from East Bengal Regiment




@Aung Zaya
@tarpitz

So let us have some pics of Barman infantry as comparison then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

@UKBengali i think this is the best comparison between these armies' infantries.


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> @Aung Zaya
> @tarpitz
> 
> So let us have some pics of Barman infantry as comparison then.



Mounting NVD in broad day light is just funny. A showcase.

Funny BD soldiers posting for photograph is nothing interesting. I saw so many photos of BD soldiers borrow US gears and posed for photograph. BD soldiers are fond of photographing. Their wives and friends may believe that. But not us.

Be realistic.

Everyone knows that only a few dozens BD soldiers can wear like this.






Out dated AK variant chinese designed 7.62 mm small arms are not impressive at all. Rebels in MM are still using BD 08 style rifles.

BD soldiers in the photos seems don't know how to perform parade properly. Wrong steps. Looking at different directions. Worst discipline even in the national level parade.

Don't make me laugh to death.

We have been producing PASGAT since 2011.

Be realistic.

This is how we parade. From bullpup to PASGAT . . made in Myanmar.






This is how we fight in the front line. Soldiers in old OG battle dress seen after capturing a hill from rebels.






Soldiers in new digital cammo seen in the operation area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Mounting NVD in broad day light is just funny. A showcase.
> 
> Funny BD soldiers posting for photograph is nothing interesting. I saw so many photos of BD soldiers borrow US gears and posed for photograph. BD soldiers are fond of photographing. Their wives and friends may believe that. But not us.
> 
> Be realistic.
> 
> Everyone knows that only a few dozens BD soldiers can wear like this.
> 
> View attachment 432099
> 
> 
> Out dated AK variant chinese designed 7.62 mm small arms are not impressive at all. Rebels in MM are still using BD 08 style rifles.
> 
> BD soldiers in the photos seems don't know how to perform parade properly. Wrong steps. Looking at different directions. Worst discipline even in the national level parade.
> 
> Don't make me laugh to death.
> 
> We have been producing PASGAT since 2011.
> 
> Be realistic.
> 
> This is how we parade. From bullpup to PASGAT . . made in Myanmar.
> 
> View attachment 432100
> 
> 
> This is how we fight in the front line. Soldiers in old OG battle dress seen after capturing a hill from rebels.
> 
> View attachment 432101
> 
> 
> Soldiers in new digital cammo seen in the operation area.
> 
> View attachment 432103
> 
> View attachment 432104


tell me when AK rifle has such gears integration. and the picture you posted is actually from practice session. 
No, East Bengal regiment is the largest formation in Bangladesh Army. 
and No, as you don't want to believe that BD army does not have such gear, only borrow such gears for photo shoot then we can say same thing for you that you do this. So it does not make any constructive argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> Who the hell are you?
> Never heard of you before.


Im cannon fodder...


BDforever said:


>


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> tell me when AK rifle has such gears integration. and the picture you posted is actually from practice session.
> No, East Bengal regiment is the largest formation in Bangladesh Army.
> and No, as you don't want to believe that BD army does not have such gear, only borrow such gears for photo shoot then we can say same thing for you that you do this. So it does not make any constructive argument.


I do know that some units of East Bangal Reg are chosen to be equipped with this type of gears since 2015. But it cost too much (more than 750000 tk) for a developing country like BD. And hence BD made slow progress. We also doing same thing and facing same problems. So majority of our units still lack NVD. But all units are equipped with digital cammo BDUs, kevlar flack jackets and bullet proof helmets. If you want to have constructive arguments, pls come to Myanmar Def section. Some guys here are not as constructive as you.[emoji1]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> I do know that some units of East Bangal Reg are chosen to be equipped with this type of gears since 2015. But it cost too much (more than 750000 tk) for a developing country like BD. And hence BD made slow progress. We also doing same thing and facing same problems. So majority of our units still lack NVD. But all units are equipped with digital cammo BDUs, kevlar flack jackets and bullet proof helmets. If you want to have constructive arguments, pls come to Myanmar Def section. Some guys here are not as constructive as you.[emoji1]


yes we do not have digital cammos but we have more than 4 types of cammos.
I think we will not see digital camos before 2025 in BD military simply because it will be too costly as we maintain a huge force of about 6.8 million personnel (including all units)



Cannon Fodder said:


>


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> I do know that some units of East Bangal Reg are chosen to be equipped with this type of gears since 2015. But it cost too much (more than 750000 tk) for a developing country like BD. And hence BD made slow progress. We also doing same thing and facing same problems. So majority of our units still lack NVD. But all units are equipped with digital cammo BDUs, kevlar flack jackets and bullet proof helmets. If you want to have constructive arguments, pls come to Myanmar Def section. Some guys here are not as constructive as you.[emoji1]







now shuuu..


----------



## Nilgiri

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 432124
> 
> now shuuu..



Pretty much enough to invade BD by themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Army personnel from East Bengal Regiment


When the Burmese are trying to flatter themselves with many rendering pictures of their troops, you are here sending pictures of real Bengal tiger that will frighten them to wet their pants.


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> When the Burmese are trying to flatter themselves with many rendering pictures of their troops, you are here sending pictures of real Bengal tiger that will frighten them to wet their pants.


Glorious BD 08 rifle. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Myanmar rebel group UWSA has been producing same weapon since 1990s.

A ceap unreliable rifle. No use after firing 200/300 rounds.

Worse than the first generation AK 47.

BD 08 and chinese air rifles share the same folding stock. Assault rifle & air rifle. How reliable. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Nike

Bd army, using headlamp on the helmet at broad day and plain grass....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

madokafc said:


> View attachment 432171
> 
> 
> Bd army, using headlamp on the helmet at broad day and plain grass....


Ever heard about the thing called 'practice' miss mado?


----------



## Bilal9

madokafc said:


> View attachment 432171
> 
> 
> Bd army, using headlamp on the helmet at broad day and plain grass....



For your information, it's not a 'headlamp', it's called a '*Tactical Helmet Light'.*

The *Helmet Light* is used after dark - the combat drill might go on into the night...does the '*Helmet Light*' look on to you??? Does it?

Look like you have eye problems in addition to your bad English.

Stop embarrassing yourself with your noob comments already....jeez 

You have finally earned a place in my ignore list.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kutuzov

tarpitz said:


> Glorious BD 08 rifle. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Myanmar rebel group UWSA has been producing same weapon since 1990s.
> 
> A ceap unreliable rifle. No use after firing 200/300 rounds.
> 
> Worse than the first generation AK 47.
> 
> BD 08 and chinese air rifles share the same folding stock. Assault rifle & air rifle. How reliable. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 432167
> 
> View attachment 432168
> 
> View attachment 432165
> 
> View attachment 432166


BD 08 the Junk.


----------



## ghost250

Nilgiri said:


> Pretty much enough to invade BD by themselves.







yeah..



tarpitz said:


> Glorious BD 08 rifle. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Myanmar rebel group UWSA has been producing same weapon since 1990s.
> 
> A ceap unreliable rifle. No use after firing 200/300 rounds.
> 
> Worse than the first generation AK 47.
> 
> BD 08 and chinese air rifles share the same folding stock. Assault rifle & air rifle. How reliable. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 432167
> 
> View attachment 432168
> 
> View attachment 432165
> 
> View attachment 432166


https://democracyforburma.wordpress...at-abandoned-burma-army-post-in-kachin-state/ 

A large quantity of amphetamines left behind at a recently abandoned Burma army post is further proof that drug abuse is rampant in the ranks of Burma’s armed forces, say officials with the Kachin Independence Army (KIA).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tarpitz

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 432207
> 
> yeah..
> 
> 
> https://democracyforburma.wordpress...at-abandoned-burma-army-post-in-kachin-state/
> 
> A large quantity of amphetamines left behind at a recently abandoned Burma army post is further proof that drug abuse is rampant in the ranks of Burma’s armed forces, say officials with the Kachin Independence Army (KIA).



That's the way rebels around the world normally do.

Anyway it will not solve your Junk 08 assault rifle problem. Don't mislead the post.[emoji1] [emoji23] [emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

madokafc said:


> View attachment 432171
> 
> 
> Bd army, using headlamp on the helmet at broad day and plain grass....



Your idiocracy is beyond amusing and shows your utter desperate attempt to troll when you have absolutely 0 knowledge how a "headlamp" works.. which is rather a Tactical Helmet Light. Let me give you a lesson 101.

In this picture, from the same drill, your "headlamps" are pointed either down or up. If these "headlamps" are pointed straight and that too in a broad daylight, the incoming angle of ray's incidence hit the glass/mirror from various angles and they reflect back at through an equal angle of reflection. As a result, a heavy concentration of of light is created and is being continuously reflected, giving out the position of your movement from far away and from any direction's line of sight. Result is you become dead meat for camping snipers. But I guess they dont teach you laws of reflection in your Indo physics textbooks.






Same here,






And here,






Want more?






If you have been schooled enough for today, do yourself and us a favor and take your illiteracy out of here and get a proper education before you type further nonsense. But I wonder what would it take given your highly impressive English skills...



madokafc said:


> *Meh your english skill is suck big time*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> That's the way rebels around the world normally do.
> 
> Anyway it will not solve your Junk 08 assault rifle problem. Don't mislead the post.[emoji1] [emoji23] [emoji23]


those junk bd-08s r enuf for ur grandpa army..


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

You guys are comparing equipment like its the most important thing. Listens up kiddies equipments are merely icing on the cake.

Burmese army are garbage period. Their military structures are compromised. They can't beat any of their ethnic rebels, the use of child soldiers, undisciplined soldiers, the high ranking officers are known to be corrupt, dubious equipment (a german company even accuse burma of using civilian grade fabricator to made their weapons. So expect shitty quality from "made in Myanmar")

Bangladesh army might not be that good compared to most contemporary army but even they can't lose against the Tatmadaw.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bd_4_ever

Reashot Xigwin said:


> You guys are comparing equipment like its the most important thing. Listens up kiddies equipments are merely icing on the cake.
> 
> Burmese army are garbage period. Their military structures are compromised. They can't beat any of their ethnic rebels, the use of child soldiers, undisciplined soldiers, the high ranking officers are known to be corrupt, dubious equipment (a german company even accuse burma of using civilian grade fabricator to made their weapons. So expect shitty quality from "made in Myanmar")
> 
> Bangladesh army might not be that good compared to most contemporary army but even they can't lose against the Tatmadaw.



Ain't our 'mighty' Burmese neighbors listening to you bruh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

UKBengali said:


> So let us have some pics of Barman infantry as comparison then.


infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bd_4_ever said:


> Your idiocracy is beyond amusing and shows your utter desperate attempt to troll when you have absolutely 0 knowledge how a "headlamp" works.. which is rather a Tactical Helmet Light. Let me give you a lesson 101.
> 
> In this picture, from the same drill, your "headlamps" are pointed either down or up. If these "headlamps" are pointed straight and that too in a broad daylight, the incoming angle of ray's incidence hit the glass/mirror from various angles and they reflect back at through an equal angle of reflection. As a result, a heavy concentration of of light is created and is being continuously reflected, giving out the position of your movement from far away and from any direction's line of sight. Result is you become dead meat for camping snipers. But I guess they dont teach you laws of reflection in your Indo physics textbooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have been schooled enough for today, do yourself and us a favor and take your illiteracy out of here and get a proper education before you type further nonsense. But I wonder what would it take given your highly impressive English skills...





Notice those are CREE Military issue "headlamps".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Reashot Xigwin said:


> You guys are comparing equipment like its the most important thing. Listens up kiddies equipments are merely icing on the cake.
> 
> Burmese army are garbage period. Their military structures are compromised. They can't beat any of their ethnic rebels, the use of child soldiers, undisciplined soldiers, the high ranking officers are known to be corrupt, dubious equipment (a german company even accuse burma of using civilian grade fabricator to made their weapons. So expect shitty quality from "made in Myanmar")
> 
> Bangladesh army might not be that good compared to most contemporary army but even they can't lose against the Tatmadaw.


LoL. Ha Ha [emoji23] 
A military without proper medium range artillery.
A military without proper AD network.
A military without medium range SAM.
A military without proper fighter aircrafts.
A military without proper attack hptr.
A navy with the oldest ships.
This type of military can be called garbage military.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

tarpitz said:


> LoL. Ha Ha [emoji23]
> A military without proper medium range artillery.
> A military without proper AD network.
> A military without medium range SAM.
> A military without proper fighter aircrafts.
> A military without proper attack hptr.
> A navy with the oldest ships.
> This type of military can be called garbage military.



Still better than a garbage third world country way less industrialized and way worse than ours.

Your junta cannot maintain an economy one third of our size much less fight a war.

With this Rohingya debacle your FDI has now come to a screeching halt.

How will you fund your military? Yaba and Water Buffalo Dung only goes so far...


----------



## tarpitz

Funny BD soldiers.
Borrow military gears from other country and posing for photographs. Just bulls**t.
May be modelling is the part of military training.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Be realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

tarpitz said:


> LoL. Ha Ha [emoji23]
> A military without proper medium range artillery.
> A military without proper AD network.
> A military without medium range SAM.
> A military without proper fighter aircrafts.
> A military without proper attack hptr.
> A navy with the oldest ships.
> This type of military can be called garbage military.


A military without flexible chain of command.
A military where the generals are only out to enrich themselves.
A military where half the soldiers are children & the other halves are into children.
A military that can't even beat armed ethnic groups despite having overwhelming advantages.

That is what a true sh!t army are really like.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tarpitz

Reashot Xigwin said:


> A military without flexible chain of command.
> A military where the generals are only out to enrich themselves.
> A military where half the soldiers are children & the other halves are into children.
> A military that can't even beat armed ethnic groups despite having overwhelming advantages.
> 
> That is what a true sh!t army are really like.


Writing a post a easire than equipping a military.
Stop dreaming and transform your mutiny army into a decent one with proper hardware.
Stop dreaming. Stop ba*king.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Use more decent weapon.
Assault rifle with air rifle folding stock is just shi*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

tarpitz said:


> Writing a post a easire than equipping a military.
> Stop dreaming and transform your mutiny army into a decent one with proper hardware.
> Stop dreaming. Stop ba*king.


I'm indonesian... 

You guys used civilian fabricator & what I can only assume inferior steel to equip your military. Your PSGAT helmet might as well be a motorcycle helmet. 

Actually a lot of burmese soldiers defected & told everyone about how the Tatmadaw are all bark.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Funny BD soldiers.
> Borrow military gears from other country and posing for photographs. Just bulls**t.
> May be modelling is the part of military training.[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> Be realistic.
> 
> View attachment 432312
> 
> View attachment 432313
> 
> View attachment 432314


yes. they are.  




what he can see from that sight. 
Oooppps..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. they are.
> View attachment 432336
> 
> what he can see from that sight.
> Oooppps..!!
> View attachment 432338







like this photoshopped pic of urs??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Actually a lot of burmese soldiers defected & told everyone about how the Tatmadaw are all bark.


Really bro? Are you sure suppa burmese soldiers defects?


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 432358
> 
> like this photoshopped pic of urs??


lol he is wearing black glove. that's why that area is black.
here is another photoshop.look real ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

more fun at 1.15-1.19--


----------



## Nilgiri

shourov323 said:


> yeah..



So has Indian military been to Dhaka before? 

Where has BD military been in comparison in region other than busy killing its own in coups and pilkhanas?



Bilal9 said:


> Still better than a garbage third world country way less industrialized and way worse than ours.



Bwahahahaha, LDC talking about industrialisation and "garbage third world country". Funnier still given what the steel and energy consumption per capita is for Myanmar versus you, just to name two fundamental metrics.

Why are you so mad that Myanmar has outpaced you so badly in GDP per capita PPP?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Glorious BD 08 rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar rebel group UWSA has been producing same weapon since 1990s.
> 
> A ceap unreliable rifle. No use after firing 200/300 rounds.
> 
> Worse than the first generation AK 47.
> 
> BD 08 and chinese air rifles share the same folding stock. Assault rifle & air rifle. How reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 432167
> 
> View attachment 432168
> 
> View attachment 432165
> 
> View attachment 432166


lol dont ruin their dream. bro
last year they even claimed their BD 08 is a lot better than original Chinese ones as they made tons of own modification in it.  but so sad even UWSA can made that kind of rifle decade ahead of BD. 



bd_4_ever said:


> Your idiocracy is beyond amusing and shows your utter desperate attempt to troll when you have absolutely 0 knowledge how a "headlamp" works.. which is rather a Tactical Helmet Light. Let me give you a lesson 101.





bd_4_ever said:


> In this picture, from the same drill, your "headlamps" are pointed either down or up. If these "headlamps" are pointed straight and that too in a broad daylight, the incoming angle of ray's incidence hit the glass/mirror from various angles and they reflect back at through an equal angle of reflection. As a result, a heavy concentration of of light is created and is being continuously reflected, giving out the position of your movement from far away and from any direction's line of sight. Result is you become dead meat for camping snipers. But I guess they dont teach you laws of reflection in your Indo physics textbooks.



Holy shitt..!! US and Russia SF do not obey ur lesson 101. bro their lamps pointed straight.
so sad they will be dead meat for camping snipers. 








bd_4_ever said:


> But I guess they dont teach you laws of reflection in your Indo physics textbooks.



@madokafc really Indo dont teach that law..? then u should learn them in BD 



madokafc said:


> View attachment 432171
> 
> 
> Bd army, using headlamp on the helmet at broad day and plain grass....


ohh. u probably dont know their tactic. sis
dont forget they are wearing black goggles too. so their vision supposed to have like walking in dark and blackout night. in case , they can use those helmet mounted lamp to see clearly their way. 







bd_4_ever said:


> If you have been schooled enough for today, do yourself and us a favor and take your illiteracy out of here and get a proper education before you type further nonsense. But I wonder what would it take given your highly impressive English skills...


actually learning Eng and literacy rate is much different. it cant decide with Eng alone. go and see China and Japan. there may be less people who can use Eng fluently than that of BD but quality of education and literacy rate is much higher. Eng is not all about of education nowadays.



tarpitz said:


> LoL. Ha Ha [emoji23]
> A military without proper medium range artillery.
> A military without proper AD network.
> A military without medium range SAM.
> A military without proper fighter aircrafts.
> A military without proper attack hptr.
> A navy with the oldest ships.
> This type of military can be called garbage military.


dont quote him bro. just send him to ignore list. he is bull shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

Aung Zaya said:


> Holy shitt..!! US and Russia SF do not obey ur lesson 101. bro their lamps pointed straight.
> so sad they will be dead meat for camping snipers.
> 
> View attachment 432380



You mean these?






You sure you know the difference between a Tactical Helmet Light and a MOHOC Camera? 

http://www.mohoc.com/product/


----------



## bd_4_ever

Vergennes said:


> As I see,everyone's having lot of fun in this thread.



C'est parce que j'ai une semaine libre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

FULL_METAL said:


> Wow that way BD wouldn't need them 5 odd mig 29s and I thought only uklungi can have brainfarts so loud


Instead of talking loud, you better take care of your Siliguri corridor and NE. Western Assam seems to be full of people, who would love to join their land with BD which has a more prospect than a land called India.


----------



## UKBengali

Nilgiri said:


> Just remember you know Hindi because you are a dominated little pissant. At least have some fealty and say it in that weird East Pakistan dialect you lot use.
> 
> Now go try take the remote away from your women, they are addicted too much to Indian TV and learning too much Hindi and dreaming of Indians too much because of it.
> 
> You think we give a damn about how you try to make China and Pakistan actions your own (because you have zero)? The same countries instrumental in giving you some "special love" before, during and directly after 1971?  Of course you will flee to them like a delayed stockholm syndrome due to lack of any honour, morals or virtue in your own.
> 
> So its no wonder you lot flee first thing (not even trying a poor BD "doctor" once) to India for medical tourism even while we shoot you dead at border
> 
> It all shows in you opening wider as topcat said  when you accepting your illegals back like the good little effeminate ppl you are.
> 
> MM just slapped you hard and you took it and cried and took it some more  while everyone looked, some consoled, some laughed....and none really cared.



Looks like you are back to your old ways again!

Will just have to wait for your inevitable ban again.



FULL_METAL said:


> Nope, @UKBengali just woke up with a wet lungi, he washes dishes for a living and dreams of conquering world with 5 operational Mig 29



Well BD has 8 Mig-29s that will get upgraded with new radars and other avionics.

There is a tender out for 8+4 heavy fighters and the favourite is SU-30SME. The contract will be signed before end of this year.

PS - What is it with Indians and dish washing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Aung Zaya said:


> infantry
> View attachment 432310
> 
> 
> View attachment 432311


Looking a Cowboy with vegetable bag behind.


----------



## ghost250

Nilgiri said:


> Just remember you know Hindi because you are a dominated little pissant. At least have some fealty and say it in that weird East Pakistan dialect you lot use.
> 
> Now go try take the remote away from your women, they are addicted too much to Indian TV and learning too much Hindi and dreaming of Indians too much because of it.
> 
> You think we give a damn about how you try to make China and Pakistan actions your own (because you have zero)? The same countries instrumental in giving you some "special love" before, during and directly after 1971?  Of course you will flee to them like a delayed stockholm syndrome due to lack of any honour, morals or virtue in your own.
> 
> So its no wonder you lot flee first thing (not even trying a poor BD "doctor" once) to India for medical tourism even while we shoot you dead at border
> 
> It all shows in you opening wider as topcat said  when you accepting your illegals back like the good little effeminate ppl you are.
> 
> MM just slapped you hard and you took it and cried and took it some more  while everyone looked, some consoled, some laughed....and none really cared.


----------



## Aung Zaya

bd_4_ever said:


> You mean these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you know the difference between a Tactical Helmet Light and a MOHOC Camera?
> 
> http://www.mohoc.com/product/


first are u sure u fully understand my replies.? LOL
i do know what is helmet light and what is MOHOC camera..

this is Helmet Light.







https://www.thomasjacks.co.uk/energizer/product.asp?ref=1247

MOHOC camera and helmet light.





hope u also know the difference between helmet light and Camera.... 

FYI the one u show is *Night Vision Goggle not MOHOC Camera*...  @tarpitz check this..


Vergennes said:


> As I see,everyone's having lot of fun in this thread.


welcome to the club. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

Nilgiri said:


> MM just slapped you hard and you took it and cried and took it some more  while everyone looked, some consoled, some laughed....and none really cared.



Their people are literally getting genocided by MM and Haseena (beauty has a different standard over there) when to them to buy rice!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

UKBengali said:


> There is a tender out for 8+4 heavy fighters and the favourite is SU-30SME. The contract will be signed before end of this year.


so sad Russia offered just upgraded Su27. not Su 30 SME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> Well BD has 8 Mig-29s that will get upgraded with new radars and other avionics.



Tell me how you upgraded your MiG 29UBs with new radars. Coz MiG 29UB doesn't have any radar.


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> so sad Russia offered just upgraded Su27. not Su 30 SME.


Russia offered both upgraded SU-27 (which they call SU-30 SME/deceitfully) and SU-35s.
Bangladesh is smart enough to negotiate to the nail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

All this comparison is futile when Myanmar itself is going through a multi-front civil war, an interference by Bangladesh will just balkanize the country. Myanmar should consider itself lucky we haven't interfered in their internal conflicts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


> Russia offered both upgraded SU-27 (which they call *SU-30 SME*/deceitfully) and SU-35s.
> Bangladesh is smart enough to negotiate to the nail.


http://www.janes.com/article/69191/russia-reveals-su-30sme-export-flanker-details
*Russia reveals Su-30SME export 'Flanker' details*
*Nikolai Novichkov, Kuala Lumpur* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
31 March 2017





A model of the Su-30SME seen at the recent LIMA exhibition in Malaysia. Source: Nikolai Novichkov


Russia has revealed new details of the Su-30SME export variant of the Sukhoi 'Flanker' fighter that it launched in early 2016.

Speaking at the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace (LIMA) exhibition in Malaysia, president of Irkut Corporation Oleg Demchenko revealed performance specifications for the twin-seat derivative of the Su-30SM that recently entered service with Russia and Kazakhstan (the Su-30SM is itself a development of the Su-30MKI sold to India).

The Su-30SME has a normal take-off weight of 26,090 kg, a maximum take-off weight of 34,000 kg, a speed of 1.75 Mach, and normal/maximum fuel weights of 5,270/9,300 kg respectively. It has operational range of 1,280 km at sea-level and at a speed of 800 km/h; of 3,000 km flying at a high altitude and at a speed of 900 km/h; and of 5,600 km with one air refuelling contact.

The Su-30SME is powered by two AL-31FP afterburner jet engines with thrust vectoring control. The powerplants have a combined thrust of 25,000 kg, and afford the fighter a combat payload of up to 8,000 kg mounted from its 12 hardpoints.

The avionics suite of the Su-30SME has been upgraded and the aircraft equipped for infrared and laser targeting pods for ground target acquisition and engagement. The new fire control radar can acquire and track 15 aerial targets simultaneously while being able to attack four at once. Other features include an integrated electro-optical targeting sensor coupled with a laser inertial navigation system, a helmet-mounted target designator, and satellite navigation system compatible with the GLONASS and NAVSTAR formats.

"The Su-30SME is an upgraded modern platform based on Russian equipment," Demchenko said. "As the basic Russian Su-30SM version develops, the capabilities of the export Su-30SME will also expand."


----------



## UKBengali

Aung Zaya said:


> so sad Russia offered just upgraded Su27. not Su 30 SME.



Also SU-35S but that was a bit expensive.
Anyway, even the upgraded SU-27 is more than enough to shoot those Mig-29s(recently upgraded but still has 1980s N019 radar lol) and JF-17s out of the sky like swotting flies. MAF pilots will soon be wetting their pants when flying over northern Arakan.


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh Army personnel in UN mission




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Tell me how you upgraded your MiG 29UBs with new radars. Coz MiG 29UB doesn't have any radar.



Ok, only 6 single-seater will have a new radar. 4 will have AESA, most probably the Zhuk that is installed on the Mig-35.
See Russia is trying to entice BD to buy Mig-35 but BAF will settle for nothing less than SU-30SME. It needs a fighter that can do everything, including protecting BD Navy far out in the Bay of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Source: Defence Update Bangladesh
*Military Industry Of Bangladesh: Army Going To Manufacture/Assemble Armored Personnel Carrier In Home*

Bangladesh Army is going to manufacture Armored Personnel Carrier in Bangladesh very soon

Bangladesh Army (BA) is going to Manufacture Armored Personnel Carrier (APC) in Home.

Bangladesh setting up an armored personnel carrier (APC) manufacturing plant inside the Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory (BMTF) premises in Gazipur district near Dhaka. Not only army but also other armed forces, Bangladesh Police, Border Huard Bangladesh, and few other paramilitary needs such armored cars to operate swiftly.

Recently Armed Forces of Bangladesh taking initiatives to manufacture most of the country’s needed military equipment and gears in home. APC factory is one of those efforts. BMTF has sufficient resources and skilled manpower to execute such big military vehicle manufacturing process. Previously Bangladesh upgraded their Type-59 tanks with some foreign technical help. Bangladesh Army also producing various types of military trucks and cars.

In another effort, BD Army setting up an overhauling plant for russian built “BTR” series armored personnel carriers. Currently BA has 600+ BTR APCs. Bd Army operating a large number various APCs, most them are Russian made BTR-80 & BTR-82s. some are Egyptian, American, Chinese, Turkish and other Eastern European origins.

In the near future Bangladesh eyes for manufacturing own aircraft, APC, large warships, MANPADS missiles, multiple launch rocket systems, soldiers gears, fighter jet overhauling plant and some other. Building efficient military industries shall save large amount of resources and help in country’s economy a lot. That’s why military-civil leadership of Bangladesh taking effective steps and measures to flourish this sector. After fulfilling country’s needs these hardware can be exported which will earn some extra bucks for the economy. Large number of civilian employments would help socio-economic development. And, such, Bangladesh Army’s effort of manufacture Armored Personnel Carriers (APC) in home benefits our birth land in all the way.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Military Industry Of Bangladesh: Army Going To Manufacture/Assemble Armored Personnel Carrier In Home*

BA has already more than 600 units of APC. Many more are being used for peacekeeping mission. I wonder why BD will start assembling so many APCs in home. Is it possible that BA want to use these APCs to swim over Naaf Dariya to penetrate Arakan? APCs may be good for waging war in the jungle of Arakan.
@UKBengali, any idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> Source: Defence Update Bangladesh
> *Military Industry Of Bangladesh: Army Going To Manufacture/Assemble Armored Personnel Carrier In Home*
> 
> Bangladesh Army is going to manufacture Armored Personnel Carrier in Bangladesh very soon
> 
> Bangladesh Army (BA) is going to Manufacture Armored Personnel Carrier (APC) in Home.
> 
> Bangladesh setting up an armored personnel carrier (APC) manufacturing plant inside the Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory (BMTF) premises in Gazipur district near Dhaka. Not only army but also other armed forces, Bangladesh Police, Border Huard Bangladesh, and few other paramilitary needs such armored cars to operate swiftly.
> 
> Recently Armed Forces of Bangladesh taking initiatives to manufacture most of the country’s needed military equipment and gears in home. APC factory is one of those efforts. BMTF has sufficient resources and skilled manpower to execute such big military vehicle manufacturing process. Previously Bangladesh upgraded their Type-59 tanks with some foreign technical help. Bangladesh Army also producing various types of military trucks and cars.
> 
> In another effort, BD Army setting up an overhauling plant for russian built “BTR” series armored personnel carriers. Currently BA has 600+ BTR APCs. Bd Army operating a large number various APCs, most them are Russian made BTR-80 & BTR-82s. some are Egyptian, American, Chinese, Turkish and other Eastern European origins.
> 
> In the near future Bangladesh eyes for manufacturing own aircraft, APC, large warships, MANPADS missiles, multiple launch rocket systems, soldiers gears, fighter jet overhauling plant and some other. Building efficient military industries shall save large amount of resources and help in country’s economy a lot. That’s why military-civil leadership of Bangladesh taking effective steps and measures to flourish this sector. After fulfilling country’s needs these hardware can be exported which will earn some extra bucks for the economy. Large number of civilian employments would help socio-economic development. And, such, Bangladesh Army’s effort of manufacture Armored Personnel Carriers (APC) in home benefits our birth land in all the way


From an unreliable source that keep updating wishlists?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

bluesky said:


> Source: Defence Update Bangladesh
> *Military Industry Of Bangladesh: Army Going To Manufacture/Assemble Armored Personnel Carrier In Home*
> 
> Bangladesh Army is going to manufacture Armored Personnel Carrier in Bangladesh very soon
> 
> Bangladesh Army (BA) is going to Manufacture Armored Personnel Carrier (APC) in Home.
> 
> Bangladesh setting up an armored personnel carrier (APC) manufacturing plant inside the Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory (BMTF) premises in Gazipur district near Dhaka. Not only army but also other armed forces, Bangladesh Police, Border Huard Bangladesh, and few other paramilitary needs such armored cars to operate swiftly.
> 
> Recently Armed Forces of Bangladesh taking initiatives to manufacture most of the country’s needed military equipment and gears in home. APC factory is one of those efforts. BMTF has sufficient resources and skilled manpower to execute such big military vehicle manufacturing process. Previously Bangladesh upgraded their Type-59 tanks with some foreign technical help. Bangladesh Army also producing various types of military trucks and cars.
> 
> In another effort, BD Army setting up an overhauling plant for russian built “BTR” series armored personnel carriers. Currently BA has 600+ BTR APCs. Bd Army operating a large number various APCs, most them are Russian made BTR-80 & BTR-82s. some are Egyptian, American, Chinese, Turkish and other Eastern European origins.
> 
> In the near future Bangladesh eyes for manufacturing own aircraft, APC, large warships, MANPADS missiles, multiple launch rocket systems, soldiers gears, fighter jet overhauling plant and some other. Building efficient military industries shall save large amount of resources and help in country’s economy a lot. That’s why military-civil leadership of Bangladesh taking effective steps and measures to flourish this sector. After fulfilling country’s needs these hardware can be exported which will earn some extra bucks for the economy. Large number of civilian employments would help socio-economic development. And, such, Bangladesh Army’s effort of manufacture Armored Personnel Carriers (APC) in home benefits our birth land in all the way.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Military Industry Of Bangladesh: Army Going To Manufacture/Assemble Armored Personnel Carrier In Home*
> 
> BA has already more than 600 units of APC. Many more are being used for peacekeeping mission. I wonder why BD will start assembling so many APCs in home. Is it possible that BA want to use these APCs to swim over Naaf Dariya to penetrate Arakan? APCs may be good for waging war in the jungle of Arakan.
> @UKBengali, any idea?



BD Army has also floated a tender for 3 regiments(132) of light tanks. This tank is more suitable for BD terrain than the heavier tanks and could also be used in some capacity in Arakan I would presume.
I do not think that BD has any plans to attack Arakan as it still is trying to force Myanmar to take them back with guarantees of safety - something that may be impossible given what has happened to Rohingyas for decades.
Give it till around 2020 when those Sukhois have arrived, Mig-29s upgraded, medium range air defence systems have been put in place, at least 2 more Type-056 corvette are in service along with the other ongoing procurements and then BD could in theory launch a short and sharp war to capture northern Arakan.
Militarily by 2020 BD will gain total dominance over Myanmar, and then the option opens for military force to solve this problem once and for all with little cost for BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

UKBengali said:


> BD Army has also floated a tender for 3 regiments(132) of light tanks. This tank is more suitable for BD terrain than the heavier tanks and could also be used in some capacity in Arakan I would presume.
> I do not think that BD has any plans to attack Arakan as it still is trying to force Myanmar to take them back with guarantees of safety - something that may be impossible given what has happened to Rohingyas for decades.
> Give it till around 2020 when those Sukhois have arrived, Mig-29s upgraded, medium range air defence systems have been put in place, at least 2 more Type-056 corvette are in service along with the other ongoing procurements and then BD could in theory launch a short and sharp war to capture northern Arakan.
> Militarily by 2020 BD will gain total dominance over Myanmar, and then the option opens for military force to solve this problem once and for all with little cost for BD.


BD do not stop the procurement of only get 8+4 MRCA, after signing this deal if it is Su30 then raise again 16 aircraft. BD should keep her mind India also.BD need this type of birds within 2022 at least 4 sqd.


----------



## UKBengali

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> BD do not stop the procurement of only get 8+4 MRCA, after signing this deal if it is Su30 then raise again 16 aircraft. BD should keep her mind India also.BD need this type of birds within 2022 at least 4 sqd.



Of course.

8+4 is only the first order. Bear in mind that with weapons and training this will come to around 1 billion US dollars and so after even a modest order like this, BAF will need to wait some time before more aircraft are procured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> BD Army has also floated a tender for 3 regiments(132) of light tanks. This tank is more suitable for BD terrain than the heavier tanks and could also be used in some capacity in Arakan I would presume.
> I do not think that BD has any plans to attack Arakan as it still is trying to force Myanmar to take them back with guarantees of safety - something that may be impossible given what has happened to Rohingyas for decades.
> Give it till around 2020 when those Sukhois have arrived, Mig-29s upgraded, medium range air defence systems have been put in place, at least 2 more Type-056 corvette are in service along with the other ongoing procurements and then BD could in theory launch a short and sharp war to capture northern Arakan.
> Militarily by 2020 BD will gain total dominance over Myanmar, and then the option opens for military force to solve this problem once and for all with little cost for BD.


May your dreams come true.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> May your dreams come true.



These are not dreams dude but reality.
Myanmar spends 2 billion US dollar a year on defence while BD spends 3.2 billion US dollars.
BD also does not have to spend a lot of money fighting It's own people that want to break away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Vergennes said:


> As I see,everyone's having lot of fun in this thread.



Suppa pawa Bangla, their F 7 is top notch. Their infantry is very well trained and equipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> BD do not stop the procurement of only get 8+4 MRCA, after signing this deal if it is Su30 then raise again 16 aircraft. BD should keep her mind India also.BD need this type of birds within 2022 at least 4 sqd.


Yes. Never stop dreaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> Of course.
> 
> 8+4 is only the first order. Bear in mind that with weapons and training this will come to around 1 billion US dollars and so after even a modest order like this, BAF will need to wait some time before more aircraft are procured.


Dream big. Aim high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Dream big. Aim high.



8+4 SU-30SMEs is enough for you savages.


----------



## Nike

UKBengali said:


> 8+4 SU-30SMEs is enough for you savages.



So when it will be signed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

madokafc said:


> So when it will be signed?



Before end of this year.


----------



## Nike

UKBengali said:


> Before end of this year.



Just waiting then if its true or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

bluesky said:


> Previously Bangladesh upgraded their Type-59 tanks with some foreign technical help. Bangladesh Army also producing various types of military trucks and cars.


Armed with this experience, BD need to start collaboration with China and Russia to license build their newer generation tanks in BD soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Two SWADS members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Homo Sapiens said:


> Armed with this experience, BD need to start collaboration with China and Russia to license build their newer generation tanks in BD soon.



I think BD should ditch China for tanks and try to
get ToT from Turkey to licence build Altay tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

UKBengali said:


> I think BD should ditch China for tanks and try to
> get ToT from Turkey to licence build Altay tank.


yea and what will we do with that ? show at museum ?
Do realize that BD land is not ideal for tank ? specially for 50+ tons
even between 36 to 50 tons tank operate in very limited areas.
BD land is for medium tank


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> yea and what will we do with that ? show at museum ?
> Do realize that BD land is not ideal for tank ? specially for 50+ tons



Think that tank is suitable for NW region facing India?
BD needs a mixture of heavy, medium and light tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

UKBengali said:


> Think that tank is suitable for NW region facing India?
> BD needs a mixture of heavy, medium and light tanks.


i said, no tank above 50 tons operate in any area in BD


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> i said, no tank above 50 tons operate in area in BD



OK. The point still stands that BD needs to find other suppliers than China and Russia.
Relying solely on those two for more than 90% of arms imports is not a good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

UKBengali said:


> BD needs to find other suppliers than China and Russia.


this is the actual point


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> View attachment 432556





BDforever said:


> Two SWADS members
> View attachment 432562



Don't you think it's not a good idea to post their full pictures in forums ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> Don't you think it's not a good idea to post their full pictures in forums ?


OMG! ! ! I forgot ! ! 
these are screenshots from Anirban 2017 program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

BDforever said:


> OMG! ! ! I forgot ! !
> these are screenshots from Anirban 2017 program


I don't even understand the point of that show.Lame! 

Do you know bad guys are targeting service personnel s these days? Few months ago one of my acquaintance was ordered not to travel from home to cantonment in uniform, same for the whole unit, after members were attacked while commuting to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

UKBengali said:


> 8+4 SU-30SMEs is enough for you savages.



And when would deliveries be completed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

gslv mk3 said:


> And when would deliveries be completed ?



2019.


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> Still better than a garbage third world country way less industrialized and way worse than ours.



Really want to know how your industrial capability would help you in a war. @Nilgiri



UKBengali said:


> 2019.



Sukhoi said this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Vergennes said:


> Are they regular army soldiers ? Special forces ?


part of Navy Special force SWADS whose main duty is to patrol, counter terrorism, anti-piracy.
another part of SWADS is SEAL commandos.
there is another SF called ODD71= Offensive diving and Demolition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

gslv mk3 said:


> Really want to know how your industrial capability would help you in a war. @Nilgiri



105 mm caliber underwear launchers. Buy the tubes and pneumatics from whoever cheaply and they got all the ammo locally they could need and want  because of their "industrial capacity" pretty much for free

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

UKBengali said:


> These are not dreams dude but reality.
> *Myanmar spends 2 billion US dollar a year on defence while BD spends 3.2 billion US dollars.*
> BD also does not have to spend a lot of money fighting It's own people that want to break away.


MM spends $2billion out of its tiny $60billion GDP. In percentage wise it is a little more than 3.3%. In case of BD, it spends $3.2billion out of a GDP figure at $250 billion. In percentage, it is only 1.28%. So, BD can afford to raise its defence expenditure to 3%. This is about $7.5billion per year. I wish it happens gradually in the next few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

bluesky said:


> MM spends $2billion out of its tiny $60billion GDP. In percentage wise it is a little more than 3.3%. In case of BD, it spends $3.2billion out of a GDP figure at $250 billion. In percentage, it is only 1.28%. So, BD can afford to raise its defence expenditure to 3%. This is about $7.5billion per year. I wish it happens gradually in the next few years.


i think a time line already set forces goal 2030, so govt. have to fulfill the goal as per requirement. if budget need to increase then govt. have to do. at least in initial phase 2018-2022 a major development need to implemented other wise BD always one side will be like present BAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> i think a time line already set forces goal 2030, so govt. have to fulfill the goal as per requirement. if budget need to increase then govt. have to do. at least in initial phase 2018-2022 a major development need to implemented other wise BD always one side will be like present BAF.


The problem is that no goal is stated in the Forces Goal 2030.
Six months back, you guys are talking about buying of 50 J10Bs.And now you guys start talking about Su 30s.
May be F 35 in next six months.
So I won't surprise if BAF don't buy any fighter aircrfats and use Yak 130 as fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

tarpitz said:


> The problem is that no goal is stated in the Forces Goal 2030.
> Six months back, you guys are talking about buying of 50 J10Bs.And now you guys start talking about Su 30s.
> May be F 35 in next six months.
> So I won't surprise if BAF don't buy any fighter aircrfats and use Yak 130 as fighters.


Both SU-30 and J-10b will be acquired.. Negotiation for both are going on. Chill

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pher

The following is Myanmar special force video, seems like a copy of PLA, not bad. I am sure they were trained by China.

I don't see BD army anywhere near that level.

*Myanmar special force*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

pher said:


> The following is Myanmar special force video, seems like a copy of PLA, not bad. I am sure they were trained by China.
> 
> I don't see BD army anywhere near that level.
> 
> *Myanmar special force*


I saw this lol 
and that is the point, you will not see much of BD army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

bluesky said:


> MM spends $2billion out of its tiny $60billion GDP. In percentage wise it is a little more than 3.3%. In case of BD, it spends $3.2billion out of a GDP figure at $250 billion. In percentage, it is only 1.28%. So, BD can afford to raise its defence expenditure to 3%. This is about $7.5billion per year. I wish it happens gradually in the next few years.



Spending 3% of gdp is too much for BD as tax revenue is very low.
5 billion US dollars or 2% of GDP is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Khan saheb said:


> I don't even understand the point of that show.Lame!
> 
> Do you know bad guys are targeting service personnel s these days? Few months ago one of my acquaintance was ordered not to travel from home to cantonment in uniform, same for the whole unit, after members were attacked while commuting to work.



Were these scum caught and prosecuted?



tarpitz said:


> The problem is that no goal is stated in the Forces Goal 2030.
> Six months back, you guys are talking about buying of 50 J10Bs.And now you guys start talking about Su 30s.
> May be F 35 in next six months.
> So I won't surprise if BAF don't buy any fighter aircrfats and use Yak 130 as fighters.



Your dream of BD not buying fighters will remain just a dream.
Even if BD keeps defence spending constant as percentage of GDP, it will increase at 7% a year in real Terms from current 3.2 billion US dollars.
Negotiations are ongoing for both SU-30SME and the J-10b weapon package with China. J-10b will come with KJ-200 AWACs. See China is so desperate to retain influence in BD military that it offered 1 billion dollar soft loan to buy arms to counter India's 500 million US dollar offer.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bluesky

tarpitz said:


> The problem is that no goal is stated in the Forces Goal 2030.
> Six months back, you guys are talking about *buying of 50 J10Bs.And now you guys start talking about Su 30s*. May be F 35 in next six months. So I won't surprise if BAF don't buy any fighter aircrfats and use Yak 130 as fighters.



We are buying both J10B as well as SU-30SME. Do these purchases unnerve the Burmese military? MM military do not even wear boots and ride on top of public bus. Is the MM govt willing to spend billions on 5G planes. China certainly wants it to buy these because this is how China can take away then all the natural gas from MM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

bluesky said:


> We are buying both J10B as well as SU-30SME. Do these purchases unnerve the Burmese military? MM military do not even wear boots and ride on top of public bus. Is the MM govt willing to spend billions on 5G planes. China certainly wants it to buy these because this is how China can take away then all the natural gas from MM.



With their ethnic cleansing of Rohingya, they are now China's slaves.
They have to do everything that China tells them or they are on their own.
These Barmans are some of the most stupid people on Earth as they have no understanding
of geopolitics.
BD just needs those Su-30SMEs and J-10Bs and then can teach these imbeciles
a lesson they will never forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Air Force New Inductions (2010-2017)

Myanmar Armed Forces started mod programme since 2010, 7 years ago. Myanmardid not announce their goal but kept upgrading.

Below list is the latest inductions to MAF. More to come after 2020. MAF already planned to replace some older MiG 29 with 4+gen fighter after 2020.

All types of aircrafts . . 
fighter (MiG 29 SE), 
lead in fighter trainer (Yak 130), 
adv trainer (K 8W), 
basic trainer (Grob G 120TP), 
trainer for transport (Y 12/ Beech 1900), 
medium transport (Y 8 & ATR), 
trainer for heli (EC 120), 
transport & utility (Mi 17 $ AS 365), 
attack heli (Mi 35P)
MPA (ATR 42MPA) . . . were inducted during 7 years. 

MAF is completely upgraded during this period.

Despite this MAF is still upgrading MiG 29SE & Mi 35P.

RIP BAF.

List of new induction
=================

20 x MiG 29 SE
16 x JF 17 Block 2
12 x Yak 130
24 x K 8W
12 x Mi 35P
20 x Grob G120TP
2 x Y 8F200
6 x Y 12
4 x ATR 42/72
2 x ATR 42 MPA
6 x Beechcraft 1900
6 x AS 365
6 x EC 120
6 x Mi 17/171

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 432420


looks like a big catfish caught by the villagers from the nearest river

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

PSA: To many members here, if every time the burmese members make statement about the capability of tatmadaw remember to take it with a pinch of salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bluesky

BDforever said:


> i said, no tank above 50 tons operate in any area in BD


India, MM needs light tanks to incur into BD soft land. But, BD will use heavy tanks to incur into Indian and MM lands, where the soil may be harder, specially in the Indian north near our border. As far as I know majority of our tanks are located in places like Parbatipur and Syedpur Cantonments. Tanks are offensive weapons that is also used to challenge the tank attacks by the enemy. We may need heavy tanks as well.


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> India, MM needs light tanks to incur into BD soft land. But, BD will use heavy tanks to incur into Indian and MM lands, where the soil may be harder, specially in the Indian north near our border. As far as I know majority of our tanks are located in places like Parbatipur and Syedpur Cantonments. Tanks are offensive weapons that is also used to challenge the tank attacks by the enemy. We may need heavy tanks as well.


Myanmar Army is using more than 100 PTL 02 105 mm Assaulter mobile gun systems for this purpose.

Assaulter can operate pretty well on soft terrain.

105 mm gun of Assaulter uses APSFDS which can knock out most of BD tanks except for the MBT 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar Army is using more than 100 PTL 02 105 mm Assaulter mobile gun systems for this purpose.
> 
> Assaulter can operate pretty well on soft terrain.
> 
> 105 mm gun of Assaulter uses APSFDS which can knock out most of BD tanks except for the MBT 2000.
> 
> View attachment 433911
> 
> View attachment 433912
> 
> View attachment 433913


yes before it gets knocked out by Anti Armored vehicle systems


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> yes before it gets knocked out by Anti Armored vehicle systems


Yes. before the Anti Armoured vehicles are knocked out by Mi 35P [emoji1]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Yes. before the Anti Armoured vehicles are knocked out by Mi 35P [emoji1]


nah, we don't use those vehicles, we use mobile infantry unit 
and yes before Mi35P knocked out By Mil Mi171sh


----------



## BDforever

Skull and Bones said:


> Before Bangladeshi Mil Mi17s knocked down by


before Indian knocked down by this daredevil 




remember him ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Yes. before the Anti Armoured vehicles are knocked out by Mi 35P [emoji1]



Myanmar will not dare use attack helicopters as BD is manufacturing Chinese FN-16 Manpad in-house.
US did not dare use Apache in Serbia due to Serbian Manpads in the 1990s.

Anyway, how will a tiny 70 billion US dollar economy compete militarily with a massive 250 billion US dollar economy? Myanmar will be totally dominated by BD as large quantities of advanced arms are flowing into BD now and this will only accelerate in the future.


----------



## Aung Zaya

pher said:


> The following is Myanmar special force video, seems like a copy of PLA, not bad. I am sure they were trained by China.
> 
> I don't see BD army anywhere near that level.
> 
> *Myanmar special force*


sure.!! many of them are trained in China. even that training ground and facility are supported and wholely funded by China. bro


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> Myanmar will not dare use attack helicopters as BD is manufacturing Chinese FN-16 Manpad in-house.
> US did not dare use Apache in Serbia due to Serbian Manpads in the 1990s.
> 
> Anyway, how will a tiny 70 billion US dollar economy compete militarily with a massive 250 billion US dollar economy? Myanmar will be totally dominated by BD as large quantities of advanced arms are flowing into BD now and this will only accelerate in the future.


Producing FN 16 locally? Good. 

But sorry to say that BD is decades behind MM coz MM has been producing Igla S manpad since 2010. 

MM also started producing KS 1B medium range SAM locally. 

Total of 48 KS 1B were acquired/produced so far. First 12 systems of KS 1B were acquired from China and 36 were assembled in MM.

This is the KS 1B acquired from China. Note that the missiles are mounted over the Wanshan 6x6 TEL (Transporter Erector Launcher).









This is the KS 1B produced in MM. Note that the missile are mounted on the locally produced Miltruck.









If you wanna compare GDP, do not forget to compare the number of mouths you have to feed.

BTW MAF pilots have encountered a number of FN 6/16 incidents in CI ops. Not a single aircraft lost by MANPADs. Many of MM rebels are using FN 6/16 even before BD started to use them. So don't worry for MAF. Just train your troops how to use it effectively coz they have never seen attack helicopter gunship in their life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Producing FN 16 locally? Good.
> 
> But sorry to say that BD is decades behind MM coz MM has been producing Igla S manpad since 2010.
> 
> MM also started producing KS 1B medium range SAM locally.
> 
> Total of 48 KS 1B were acquired/produced so far. First 12 systems of KS 1B were acquired from China and 36 were assembled in MM.
> 
> This is the KS 1B acquired from China. Note that the missiles are mounted over the Wanshan 6x6 TEL (Transporter Erector Launcher).
> View attachment 433966
> 
> View attachment 433971
> 
> 
> This is the KS 1B produced in MM. Note that the missile are mounted on the locally produced Miltruck.
> View attachment 433967
> 
> View attachment 433969
> 
> 
> If you wanna compare GDP, do not forget to compare the number of mouths you have to feed.
> 
> BTW MAF pilots have encountered a number of FN 6/16 incidents in CI ops. Not a single aircraft lost by MANPADs. Many of MM rebels are using FN 6/16 even before BD started to use them. So don't worry for MAF. Just train your troops how to use it effectively coz they have never seen attack helicopter gunship in their life.




That is all very well but how will your wishes be fulfilled with a 2 billion US dollar budget and 70 billion US dollar economy? Will you go back to eating arms again?


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> That is all very well but how will your wishes be fulfilled with a 2 billion US dollar budget and 70 billion US dollar economy? Will you go back to eating arms again?


It is for you to study how we manage our budget. 
Our GDP is lower than your GDP. 
Be realistic that. . . 
MM military is better equipped than BD miilitary and MM people are better fed than BD people. 
The percentage of people living below poverty line is far more lesser than BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> It is for you to study how we manage our budget.
> Our GDP is lower than your GDP.
> Be realistic that. . .
> MM military is better equipped than BD miilitary and MM people are better fed than BD people.
> The percentage of people living below poverty line is far more lesser than BD.



Is this the best you can come up with?

Your GDP is only 30% that of BD and so no ability to run with BD in arms race. Already BD spends 60% more than Myanmar and over the next few years see how the gap narrows significantly.

End of the day, BD only needs to raise defence spending from current 1.25% to 2% of GDP and then Myanmar
will need to spend 40% of it's budget to match it!

You actually think that BD military buildup is meant for Myanmar? It is actually designed to effectively deter India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> Is this the best you can come up with?
> 
> Your GDP is only 30% that of BD and so no ability to run with BD in arms race. Already BD spends 60% more than Myanmar and over the next few years see how the gap narrows significatly.
> 
> End of the day, BD only needs to raise defence spending from current 1.25% to 2% of GDP and then Myanmar
> will need to spend 40% of it's budget to match it!
> 
> You actually think that BD military buildup is meant for Myanmar? It is actually designed to effectively deter India.



Arms race against BD?

You are just reversing the theory.

You even forget the titile of this thread.

Even this thread is launched by BD members who want to compare BD and MM military. A kind of competition.

Many BDshi are talking about how to defeat MM, how to counter MAF, which 4+ gen fighter to buy to counter MAF, blah blah. . . in many thread.

BD is racing arms againts MM in many aspect.

MM intention ofdefence modernization is very clear and we are just trying to upgrade our armed forces into a standard one. Not to race against any country.

MM have no arms race against any nation.

MM defence policy is based on self reliance policy. 
MM def modernization programme is not a threat based. It is rather effect based.

For example . . . after the Iraq War, MM realized that air power is the decisive factor in modern warfare. Since then MM started modernizing its AD units and Air Force with new hardware.

But BAF was not properly upgraded during that period.

The big difference is DOCTRINE. The military doctrine of MM has been completely changed since 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Arms race against BD?
> 
> You are just reversing the theory.
> 
> You even forget the titile of this thread.
> 
> Even this thread is launched by BD members who want to compare BD and MM military. A kind of competition.
> 
> Many BDshi are talking about how to defeat MM, how to counter MAF, which 4+ gen fighter to buy to counter MAF, blah blah. . . in many thread.
> 
> BD is racing arms againts MM in many aspect.
> 
> MM intention ofdefence modernization is very clear and we are just trying to upgrade our armed forces into a standard one. Not to race against any country.
> 
> MM have no arms race against any nation.
> 
> MM defence policy is based on self reliance policy.
> MM def modernization programme is not a threat based. It is rather effect based.
> 
> For example . . . after the Iraq War, MM realized that air power is the decisive factor in modern warfare. Since then MM started modernizing its AD units and Air Force with new hardware.
> 
> But BAF was not properly upgraded during that period.
> 
> The big difference is DOCTRINE. The military doctrine of MM has been completely changed since 2010.



Myanmar has made an enemy out of BD despite the fact it's economy is only 30% as large.

My advice is to start eating arms again as BD will not let you get away with ethnic cleansing otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> Myanmar has made an enemy out of BD despite the fact it's economy is only 30% as large.



BD is neither enemy nor friend of MM.

BD is the only country in the region that is disliked by all neighbours ie MM & Ind.

Both MM and India see BD as an untrustworthy country. That's the reason why MM & Ind built border fences along BD borders.

30% economy with 30% population. It is equal game.

But BD is overpopulated, poverty stricken and 50 mil people are living below poverty line. 

Badly effected by climate change. 

Land is sinking. 

Prone to be frequent floods. 

Millions of Bengalis left BD and try to resettle in other countries. 

Garment industries is notorious with forced and child labors. 

EU already warned BD of GSP suspension over workers' right. 

US has already suspended GSP status.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> It is for you to study how we manage our budget.
> Our GDP is lower than your GDP.
> Be realistic that. . .
> MM military is better equipped than BD miilitary and MM people are better fed than BD people.
> The percentage of people living below poverty line is far more lesser than BD.


better equiped,oh yeah..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Some AD units of MM.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Seriously what is even wrong with some people on here?
For GOD'S sake this two small countries are unfortunate enough to be among the poorest countries on earth( even some african countries look like an eldorado when compared to them), so Bengladesh and Myanmar should be focusing on working together, improving their connectivity/ infrastructure between them so that trade can flourish between both sides(that's the best way to reduce poverty long term wise), hold their government accountable and even looking forward to integrate their economies together in the long term for the benefit of their people.

Millions of children in both countries either go to bed with an empty stomach everyday and many die of hunger, and yet some keyboard warriors here are trying to act tough by claiming their country is stronger than the other. I don't know what is wrong with some people out there

Talk of War, buying useless second hand weapons from western powers, China or Russia (industrialised wealthy powers who are just out there to make even more bucks from these poor countries obviously) or show of force should be the last thing in the mind of citizens of these two very poor and destitute countries. If I was a citizen living in such a country that will be my thoughts anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

mike2000 is back said:


> Seriously what is even wrong with some people on here?
> For GOD'S sake this two small countries are unfortunate enough to be among the poorest countries on earth( even some african countries look like an eldorado when compared to them), so Bengladesh and Myanmar should be focusing on working together, improving their connectivity/ infrastructure between them so that trade can flourish between both sides(that's the best way to reduce poverty long term wise), hold their government accountable and even looking forward to integrate their economies together in the long term for the benefit of their people.
> 
> Millions of children in both countries either go to bed with an empty stomach everyday and many die of hunger, and yet some keyboard warriors here are trying to act tough by claiming their country is stronger than the other. I don't know what is wrong with some people out there
> War, buying useless second hand weapons from western powers, China or Russia (industrialised wealthy powers who are just there to make every more bucks from these poor countries obviously) or show of force should be the last thing in the mind of citizens of these two very poor and destitute countries. If I was a citizen living in such a country that will be my thoughts anyway.


well we want co-operation but Myanmar govt. and ppl acts like rogue. 
Actually we Bangladeshis want peaceful existence and we are focusing on skilled human capital and economical development. FYI we are now not only 2nd garments exporter but also we are now 2nd in IT outsourcing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

UKBengali said:


> Myanmar has made an enemy out of BD despite the fact it's *economy is only 30%* as large.


No, it is not 30%, but quite lower at only 60 billion dollar that makes MM economy lower than 25% of the $250 billion BD GDP. Now, MM people think their country can contest BD.


----------



## Bilal9

mike2000 is back said:


> Seriously what is even wrong with some people on here?
> For GOD'S sake this two small countries are unfortunate enough to be among the poorest countries on earth( even some african countries look like an eldorado when compared to them), so Bengladesh and Myanmar should be focusing on working together, improving their connectivity/ infrastructure between them so that trade can flourish between both sides(that's the best way to reduce poverty long term wise), hold their government accountable and even looking forward to integrate their economies together in the long term for the benefit of their people.
> 
> Millions of children in both countries either go to bed with an empty stomach everyday and many die of hunger, and yet some keyboard warriors here are trying to act tough by claiming their country is stronger than the other. I don't know what is wrong with some people out there
> 
> Talk of War, buying useless second hand weapons from western powers, China or Russia (industrialised wealthy powers who are just out there to make even more bucks from these poor countries obviously) or show of force should be the last thing in the mind of citizens of these two very poor and destitute countries. If I was a citizen living in such a country that will be my thoughts anyway.



Noble thoughts there Mike - however this was not of our doing. We were hardly expanding our military before this was foisted on us...now we have no other recourse, other than to plan Naval and Missile deterrence against the Myanmarese Junta. We will discuss those developments here - this is a defense forum after all.

Myanmar and their entire economy (as well as their constitution, Suu Kyi and sham parliament) is controlled by their armed forces Junta (Tatmadaw) and the Rohingya ethnic cleansing debacle is completely 'manufactured' by them so they can keep the local anti-Muslim Buddhist monks happy - its their local dirty politics. I hope you have been reading a bit on *why* this happened.

I believe someone posted Ian and Mike Chappell's statements on this - can someone please post a link to that thread. Please bring Mike up-to-speed on the little consequential details.


----------



## Allah Akbar

The heck is your point? Bangladesh is economically and by manpower three times bigger than Myanmar .In war time only International jidadist will fuq you up.Forget Bangladesh army.Myanmar is nothing but a north korea in south asia.


tarpitz said:


> Producing FN 16 locally? Good.
> 
> But sorry to say that BD is decades behind MM coz MM has been producing Igla S manpad since 2010.
> 
> MM also started producing KS 1B medium range SAM locally.
> 
> Total of 48 KS 1B were acquired/produced so far. First 12 systems of KS 1B were acquired from China and 36 were assembled in MM.
> 
> This is the KS 1B acquired from China. Note that the missiles are mounted over the Wanshan 6x6 TEL (Transporter Erector Launcher).
> View attachment 433966
> 
> View attachment 433971
> 
> 
> This is the KS 1B produced in MM. Note that the missile are mounted on the locally produced Miltruck.
> View attachment 433967
> 
> View attachment 433969
> 
> 
> If you wanna compare GDP, do not forget to compare the number of mouths you have to feed.
> 
> BTW MAF pilots have encountered a number of FN 6/16 incidents in CI ops. Not a single aircraft lost by MANPADs. Many of MM rebels are using FN 6/16 even before BD started to use them. So don't worry for MAF. Just train your troops how to use it effectively coz they have never seen attack helicopter gunship in their life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> No, it is not 30%, but quite lower at only 60 billion dollar that makes MM economy lower than 25% of the $250 billion BD GDP. Now, MM people think their country can contest BD.


LoL. . 
Never forget that you have 160+ mil mouths to feed. Out of 160 more than 50 mil are living below poverty line. 
MM GDP is just 68 bn $. but we have only 54 mil mouths to feed.

Here is the GDP per capita of two countries.









If BD had a strong economy, no Bengalis will try to sneak into MM & Ind. 

Be realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

warrantofficer said:


> The heck is your point? Bangladesh is economically and by manpower three times bigger than Myanmar .In war time only International jidadist will fuq you up.Forget Bangladesh army.Myanmar is nothing but a north korea in south asia.



My point exactly - once their limited ammo is used up what will they lob against us, coconuts?


----------



## Allah Akbar

tarpitz said:


> LoL. .
> Never forget that you have 160+ mil mouths to feed. Out of 160 more than 50 mil are living below poverty line.
> MM GDP is just 68 bn $. but we have only 54 mil mouths to feed.
> 
> Here is the GDP per capita of two countries.
> View attachment 434090
> 
> View attachment 434091
> 
> 
> If BD had a strong economy, no Bengalis will try to sneak into MM & Ind.
> 
> Be realistic.


India ? Do you have idea about international laws? No other country can be alie or give you direct support! How older you kid?


----------



## tarpitz

warrantofficer said:


> India ? Do you have idea about international laws? No other country can be alie or give you direct support! How older you kid?


You don't understand it? Read it again. 
I said many Beangalis are trying to sneak into India and Myanmar every year. If BD has a strong economy, no Bengali will do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

warrantofficer said:


> In war time only International jidadist will fuq you up.Forget Bangladesh army.



Congratulations to hear that Bangladesh Army has already planned to work together with international jihidist terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

tarpitz said:


> You don't understand it? Read it again.
> I said many Beangalis are trying to* sneak into India and Myanmar every year*. If BD has a strong economy, no Bengali will do it.



Only a retard or mentally disturbed person will try to enter Myanmar when more than 10 million burmese themselves fled from economic and political misery.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Allah Akbar

tarpitz said:


> You don't understand it? Read it again.
> I said many Beangalis are trying to sneak into India and Myanmar every year. If BD has a strong economy, no Bengali will do it.


Many Bangladeshis sneak to India and Myanmar every year? Bangladesh is the 4th largest source of forex for India .Dude i will not take you seriously since you are a troll .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

tarpitz said:


> You don't understand it? Read it again.
> I said many Beangalis are trying to sneak into India and Myanmar every year. If BD has a strong economy, no Bengali will do it.


People migrate from shitty country to less shittier country. Why would bangladeshi go to burma. A country that rank lower in almost every categories to bangladesh? 

People migrate for the prospect of jobs & better opportunities. Something that burma doesn't have.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tarpitz

warrantofficer said:


> Many Bangladeshis sneak to India and Myanmar every year? Bangladesh is the 4th largest source of forex for India .Dude i will not take you seriously since you are a troll .


Border fences are the best evidences. Many BDshi are shot dead along BD-Indo border every years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Skull and Bones said:


> Don't bother about these lungis, they even dream about waging and winning war against India and separate North East and merge it with Lungidesh.


You do realize instead you supports another "lungis" that dream about waging & winning war against bangladesh.

How is that any better?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Border fences are the best evidences. Many BDshi are shot dead along BD-Indo border every years.
> View attachment 434112


India and you are not same, India is much developed than you 
your development is the worst case in the region 
all your Military junta did is Military development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> India and you are not same, India is much developed than you [emoji38]
> your development is the worst case in the region [emoji38]
> all your Military junta did is Military development







warrantofficer said:


> The Indians are one of the lowest race on earth who sneak all over the world. The fact is others don't shot . If they shot 10k/day indians would die in just saudi arab[emoji38]
> 
> 
> These Burmese idiots jumping for nothing . They barely eat a decent meal but chest slamming for army power




Going abroad to have a living is deeply integrated with Bangladeshi culture. 

Bangladeshi society is terrible to live with huge burden of excessive population. 

Its the most crowed country in the world. 

Its capital Dhaka is ranked as worst city in the world many times. 

Explosion of population has forced many Bangladeshis to leave the country and have a better living in abroad.

Those who can run away from the troubled country feel lucky to live in foreign country. 

Those who couldn't manage proper channels sort for illegal routes to run away from the country by sneaking into Myanmar or even run away away with boats and illegally crossing into Malaysia, Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Going abroad to have a living is deeply integrated with Bangladeshi culture.
> 
> Bangladeshi society is terrible to live with huge burden of excessive population.
> 
> Its the most crowed country in the world.
> 
> Its capital Dhaka is ranked as worst city in the world many times.
> 
> Explosion of population has forced many Bangladeshis to leave the country and have a better living in abroad.
> 
> Those who can run away from the troubled country feel lucky to live in foreign country.
> 
> Those who couldn't manage proper channels sort for illegal routes to run away from the country by sneaking into Myanmar or even run away away with boats and illegally crossing into Malaysia, Indonesia.


i repeat again, your country does not fit into those quoted countries.
you are seriously bad in economic development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Going abroad to have a living is deeply integrated with Bangladeshi culture. 

Bangladeshi society is terrible to live with huge burden of excessive population. 

Its the most crowed country in the world. 

Its capital Dhaka is ranked as worst city in the world many times. 

Explosion of population has forced many Bangladeshis to leave the country and have a better living in abroad.

Those who can run away from the troubled country feel lucky to live in foreign country. 

Those who couldn't manage proper channels sort for illegal routes to run away from the country by sneaking into Myanmar or even run away with boats and illegally crossing into Malaysia, Indonesia.

Bangladesh and Myanmar share long land border so that no one can count how many Bengalis sneak into Myanmar every year. 

More than a million Bengalis sneaked into Myanmar and they called themselve Rohingya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Bangladesh and Myanmar share long land border so that no one can count how many Bengalis sneak into Myanmar every year.
> 
> More than a million Bengalis sneaked into Myanmar and they called themselve Rohingya.
> 
> 
> View attachment 434134
> 
> View attachment 434132
> 
> View attachment 434133


you see , in your report Myanmar was not even in the scene because you don't fit into these countries' category

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

ROHINGYA : myths & facts.

1. Rohingyas are not Burmese. They called themselves as Rohingya. There are no such people in Burmese history and census.

2. Rohingyas are in fact Bengali who speaks Bengali dialect, dress Bengali clothes and eat Bengali food and have Bengali cultures.

3. Rohingyas are illegal immigrants who illegally entered to Myanmar from Bangladesh.

4. The Burmese government gave citizenship to many Rohingyas, but more and more illegal immigrant Rohingyas comes from Bangladesh every year.

5. When they became citizenship, they are equal under the law. No one may be discriminated against on the basis of their race, religion, ethnic group, or gender.

6. Rohingya raped underage girls (under 13 years old), tortured them and killed these little girls.

7. Rohingya bullied Rakhine people, did several arson attacks, killed hundreds of Rakhine people and burnt thousands of houses.

8. Rohingya has been trained by fundamentalist Taliban and Al Qaeda (cited from wikileaks and other credible news).

9. Rohingya owns thousands of guns to shoot Rakhine people. (Please go to Rakhine state and research it. Dozens of Rakhine people are killed by Rohingya bullets)

Myth 1. They cannot marry and have children. Government restricts them.

Fact : Rohingya population extremely increases every year in Myanmar. The rate is higher than Myanmar population rate. How come their population increases every year?

Myth 2. They have discrimination on religion. They don't have freedom of religion.

Fact : There are many mosques built by Rohingya in Rakhine state. If they have restriction on religion, how come hundreds mosques in Rakhine state?

Myth 3. They are so poor that they don't have anything to eat.

FACT : The truth is they just want to get free money from UNHCR or organizations. They built a lot of nice houses and mosques. They bought a lot of guns and rockets. How can they build houses and mosques? How can they buy guns?

Myth 4. Rohingya are not Bengali.

FACT: Rohingya are in fact Bengali. Please check DNA. Please listen their dialect. Please research their language. According to the research, they are not Arab or Burmese ethic. How come they speak Bengali if they are not? Why cannot they speak Burmese if they are Burmese. How can they wear like Bengali and have Bengali cultures.

Myth 5. They are tortured by Rakhine people.

Fact: There are many Rohingya in Rakhine state. Their population is more than Rakhine people population. Rohingya population increases every year and Rakhine population decreases every year. If they are tortured by Rakhine, they will run away from Rakhine state and they won’t be sticking around like a super glue.

Myth 6: Rohingyas are so peaceful.

Fact : Rohingya raped, tortured and killed Rakhine little girls. Rohingya bullied and killed hundred of Rakhine people. They burnt thousands of houses and dozens of Buddhist temples. How come the whole Rakhine towns and villages go to Ashes? Why are many Rakhine people killed by Rohingya?

Myth 7. Government should recognize Rohingya as citizenship.

Fact: Bengali government denied its own people. Burmese government accept them and gave them citizenship and equal rights. However, more and more Bengali Rohingya illegally enter to Myanmar every year. They are rude and aggressive. They don’t respect native Rakhine and bullied Rakhine people. Then, they pretend to be like poor and nice guys. Why did Burmese government have to accept these kind of rude hypocrite terrorists? Burmese government already gave out a lot of citizenship to these so-called Rohingya and they are equal under the law. Nevertheless, government cannot accept any more illegal immigrants since they don't do any good for Myanmar.

Myth 8 : Burmese hate Rohingya so much because they are Muslim.

Fact : There are plenty of Muslim people in Burma. Burmese people treat with respect to those people who are not rude, aggressive and murderers. Burmese people treat with respect to those Rohingya who entered Burma legally, and who are not murderers.

Short and Sweet:

Rohingya are Bengali who illegally entered Myanmar and killed thousands of native Rakhine people. Government gave citizenship and equal rights to thousands of Rohingya. They built hundreds of mosques and thousands of houses in Rakhine State. Their population extremely increases every year due to illegal immigrant Rohingyas. They bullied, raped, tortured and killed native Rakhine people every year. In this case, they are systematically attacking Rakhine state and Rakhine people. They killed many Rakhine, and burnt thousands of Rakhine’s houses. They made over 30,000 Rakhine people homeless. They were trained by Taliban and Al Qaeda.

Their Purpose:

Even though government gave citizenship and equal rights to many immigrant Rohingyas, their desires cannot be fulfilled. They want to make Rakhine state to become their state. They want to claim that they are native people. They allied with Taliban as well as Al Qaeda, and they want to kick Rakhine people out of Rakhine state. They want to govern Rakhine state as their own state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

tarpitz said:


> Going abroad to have a living is deeply integrated with Bangladeshi culture.
> 
> Bangladeshi society is terrible to live with huge burden of excessive population.
> 
> Its the most crowed country in the world.
> 
> Its capital Dhaka is ranked as worst city in the world many times.
> 
> Explosion of population has forced many Bangladeshis to leave the country and have a better living in abroad.
> 
> Those who can run away from the troubled country feel lucky to live in foreign country.
> 
> Those who couldn't manage proper channels sort for illegal routes to run away from the country by sneaking into Myanmar or even run away away with boats and illegally crossing into Malaysia, Indonesia.



You yourself is residing in Hong Kong idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


> You yourself is residing in Hong Kong idiot.


It is because Hong Kong needs many illiterate Burmese to sweep their streets and clean their toilets. This is how they are contributing to the Hong Kong economy. So, please do not criticize the Burmese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

tarpitz said:


> ROHINGYA : myths & facts.
> 
> 1. Rohingyas are not Burmese. They called themselves as Rohingya. There are no such people in Burmese history and census.
> 
> 2. Rohingyas are in fact Bengali who speaks Bengali dialect, dress Bengali clothes and eat Bengali food and have Bengali cultures.
> 
> 3. Rohingyas are illegal immigrants who illegally entered to Myanmar from Bangladesh.
> 
> 4. The Burmese government gave citizenship to many Rohingyas, but more and more illegal immigrant Rohingyas comes from Bangladesh every year.
> 
> 5. When they became citizenship, they are equal under the law. No one may be discriminated against on the basis of their race, religion, ethnic group, or gender.
> 
> 6. Rohingya raped underage girls (under 13 years old), tortured them and killed these little girls.
> 
> 7. Rohingya bullied Rakhine people, did several arson attacks, killed hundreds of Rakhine people and burnt thousands of houses.
> 
> 8. Rohingya has been trained by fundamentalist Taliban and Al Qaeda (cited from wikileaks and other credible news).
> 
> 9. Rohingya owns thousands of guns to shoot Rakhine people. (Please go to Rakhine state and research it. Dozens of Rakhine people are killed by Rohingya bullets)
> 
> Myth 1. They cannot marry and have children. Government restricts them.
> 
> Fact : Rohingya population extremely increases every year in Myanmar. The rate is higher than Myanmar population rate. How come their population increases every year?
> 
> Myth 2. They have discrimination on religion. They don't have freedom of religion.
> 
> Fact : There are many mosques built by Rohingya in Rakhine state. If they have restriction on religion, how come hundreds mosques in Rakhine state?
> 
> Myth 3. They are so poor that they don't have anything to eat.
> 
> FACT : The truth is they just want to get free money from UNHCR or organizations. They built a lot of nice houses and mosques. They bought a lot of guns and rockets. How can they build houses and mosques? How can they buy guns?
> 
> Myth 4. Rohingya are not Bengali.
> 
> FACT: Rohingya are in fact Bengali. Please check DNA. Please listen their dialect. Please research their language. According to the research, they are not Arab or Burmese ethic. How come they speak Bengali if they are not? Why cannot they speak Burmese if they are Burmese. How can they wear like Bengali and have Bengali cultures.
> 
> Myth 5. They are tortured by Rakhine people.
> 
> Fact: There are many Rohingya in Rakhine state. Their population is more than Rakhine people population. Rohingya population increases every year and Rakhine population decreases every year. If they are tortured by Rakhine, they will run away from Rakhine state and they won’t be sticking around like a super glue.
> 
> Myth 6: Rohingyas are so peaceful.
> 
> Fact : Rohingya raped, tortured and killed Rakhine little girls. Rohingya bullied and killed hundred of Rakhine people. They burnt thousands of houses and dozens of Buddhist temples. How come the whole Rakhine towns and villages go to Ashes? Why are many Rakhine people killed by Rohingya?
> 
> Myth 7. Government should recognize Rohingya as citizenship.
> 
> Fact: Bengali government denied its own people. Burmese government accept them and gave them citizenship and equal rights. However, more and more Bengali Rohingya illegally enter to Myanmar every year. They are rude and aggressive. They don’t respect native Rakhine and bullied Rakhine people. Then, they pretend to be like poor and nice guys. Why did Burmese government have to accept these kind of rude hypocrite terrorists? Burmese government already gave out a lot of citizenship to these so-called Rohingya and they are equal under the law. Nevertheless, government cannot accept any more illegal immigrants since they don't do any good for Myanmar.
> 
> Myth 8 : Burmese hate Rohingya so much because they are Muslim.
> 
> Fact : There are plenty of Muslim people in Burma. Burmese people treat with respect to those people who are not rude, aggressive and murderers. Burmese people treat with respect to those Rohingya who entered Burma legally, and who are not murderers.
> 
> Short and Sweet:
> 
> Rohingya are Bengali who illegally entered Myanmar and killed thousands of native Rakhine people. Government gave citizenship and equal rights to thousands of Rohingya. They built hundreds of mosques and thousands of houses in Rakhine State. Their population extremely increases every year due to illegal immigrant Rohingyas. They bullied, raped, tortured and killed native Rakhine people every year. In this case, they are systematically attacking Rakhine state and Rakhine people. They killed many Rakhine, and burnt thousands of Rakhine’s houses. They made over 30,000 Rakhine people homeless. They were trained by Taliban and Al Qaeda.
> 
> Their Purpose:
> 
> Even though government gave citizenship and equal rights to many immigrant Rohingyas, their desires cannot be fulfilled. They want to make Rakhine state to become their state. They want to claim that they are native people. They allied with Taliban as well as Al Qaeda, and they want to kick Rakhine people out of Rakhine state. They want to govern Rakhine state as their own state.








A simple link to a magazine from 2009 is enough for a reply: http://www.burmalibrary.org/docs08/mag_arakan01-09.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

mike2000 is back said:


> Seriously what is even wrong with some people on here?
> For GOD'S sake this two small countries are unfortunate enough to be among the poorest countries on earth( even some african countries look like an eldorado when compared to them), so Bengladesh and Myanmar should be focusing on working together, improving their connectivity/ infrastructure between them so that trade can flourish between both sides(that's the best way to reduce poverty long term wise), hold their government accountable and even looking forward to integrate their economies together in the long term for the benefit of their people.
> 
> Millions of children in both countries either go to bed with an empty stomach everyday and many die of hunger, and yet some keyboard warriors here are trying to act tough by claiming their country is stronger than the other. I don't know what is wrong with some people out there
> 
> Talk of War, buying useless second hand weapons from western powers, China or Russia (industrialised wealthy powers who are just out there to make even more bucks from these poor countries obviously) or show of force should be the last thing in the mind of citizens of these two very poor and destitute countries. If I was a citizen living in such a country that will be my thoughts anyway.



What is wrong with you dude?
Stop this high and mighty pathetic nonsense, just because you through sheer luck were born into a developed country like the UK.

In case it has escaped your notice, BD finds itself in a very nasty neighbourhood. There is a Hindu fanatic Modi in power in India and the savage racist/bigotted Barmans that control Myanmar. It is not possible to make friends with turds.

Myanmar has already pushed most of it's Rohingya population into BD and Indians have labelled millions of their Muslim citizens as BD'shi, and would like nothing better than to push them all into BD.

BD has no choice but to arm itself as these two countries are an existential threat to it's wellbeing. Now do not spend time worrying about the poor in BD as defence spending will also rise gently from the current low 1.5% of GP to maybe 2% or a shade higher. The vast amount of BD government funds will still go to education, healthcare, social welfare and infrastructure.



BDforever said:


> well we want co-operation but Myanmar govt. and ppl acts like rogue.
> Actually we Bangladeshis want peaceful existence and we are focusing on skilled human capital and economical development. FYI we are now not only 2nd garments exporter but also we are now 2nd in IT outsourcing.



Bro, got any numbers for IT outsourcing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

UKBengali said:


> Bro, got any numbers for IT outsourcing?


http://www.dhakatribune.com/career/2017/09/20/freelancers-turn-bangladesh-hub-ict-outsourcing/
correction: in total outsourcing 2nd position.


----------



## mike2000 is back

UKBengali said:


> What is wrong with you dude?
> Stop this high and mighty pathetic nonsense, just because you through sheer luck were born into a developed country like the UK.
> 
> In case it has escaped your notice, BD finds itself in a very nasty neighbourhood. There is a Hindu fanatic Modi in power in India and the savage racist/bigotted Barmans that control Myanmar. It is not possible to make friends with turds.
> 
> Myanmar has already pushed most of it's Rohingya population into BD and Indians have labelled millions of their Muslim citizens as BD'shi, and would like nothing better than to push them all into BD.
> 
> BD has no choice but to arm itself as these two countries are an existential threat to it's wellbeing. Now do not spend time worrying about the poor in BD as defence spending will also rise gently from the current low 1.5% of GP to maybe 2% or a shade higher. The vast amount of BD government funds will still go to education, healthcare, social welfare and infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, got any numbers for IT outsourcing?


No, Bengladesh faces no existential threat from any of its neighbours to be honest. I don't think India or Myanmar have any intention of ever invading Bengladesh. For one, as far as I know ow bengladesh and India have good relations, and Bengladesh and Myanmar relations are neutral at best (bar some minor issues like Rohingya and border dispute). Apart from that I don't think bengladesh faces any real threat from any outside power. So what's the point of bengladesh even contemplating going to war with Myanmar over some petty issue like Rohingyas? It's an internal affair of Myanmar at least. Plus War isn't cheap my friend and we never know when a war is going to end, though we know when it starts. Bengladesh doesn't have the means and can't afford to fight any country out there. The country should be focusing on other more pressing internal issues of development and improving the lives of its people. 

Bengladesh and Myanmar (just like all of south Asia) should be focusing on improving their trade relations and infrastructure connectivity between each other, so as to boost trade and improve the lives of their people. That should normally be their priority. I have been to a few South Asian countries(apart from Pakistan) as a tourist and to be honest I was a bit impressed by only Sri Lanka and Maldives to some extent, the others were quite chaotic and poverty could be seen in almost every corner of the streets. It's no surprise that South Asia is by far the poorest continent on earth (matched only by sub saharan africa) and having been to both continents, I can attest to that. It's precisely because of this mentality of disputes/grudges, ethnic conflicts, lack of opportunities, separatism, tribalism, nepotism, corruption and constant state of hostility between countries that limits trade and hampers growth. So i think the region should wake up and try to change things,even if countries have border disputes or differences they can still move on with trade and strengthen business ties.

Look at East Asia, you think China and Japan don't hate each other? S. Koreans also have alot of hatred (border disputes, disagreements over may other issues) and enmity against the Japanese(same with the Chinese) ,and yet the economies of S. KOREA, CHINA AND JAPAN are almost as integrated as European countries in the E.U. They don't let these petty disputes to affect their trade ties, integration and business,on the contrary they encourage it as much as they can.
So I believe S. Asian countries really need to learn from their neighbours in the East Asia at least. Their priorities should be in removing the barriers that currently exist for trade and integration. The rest will naturally follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

mike2000 is back said:


> No, Bengladesh faces no existential threat from any of its neighbours to be honest. I don't think India or Myanmar have any intention of ever invading Bengladesh. For one, as far as I know ow bengladesh and India have good relations, and Bengladesh and Myanmar relations are neutral at best (bar some minor issues like Rohingya and border dispute). Apart from that I don't think bengladesh faces any real threat from any outside power. So what's the point of bengladesh even contemplating going to war with Myanmar over some petty issue like Rohingyas? It's an internal affair of Myanmar at least. Plus War isn't cheap my friend and we never know when a war is going to end, though we know when it starts. Bengladesh doesn't have the means and can't afford to fight any country out there. The country should be focusing on other more pressing internal issues of development and improving the lives of its people.
> 
> Bengladesh and Myanmar (just like all of south Asia) should be focusing on improving their trade relations and infrastructure connectivity between each other, so as to boost trade and improve the lives of their people. That should normally be their priority. I have been to a few South Asian countries(apart from Pakistan) as a tourist and to be honest I was a bit impressed by only Sri Lanka and Maldives to some extent, the others were quite chaotic and poverty could be seen in almost every corner of the streets. It's no surprise that South Asia is by far the poorest continent on earth (matched only by sub saharan africa) and having been to both continents, I can attest to that. It's precisely because of this mentality of disputes/grudges, ethnic conflicts, lack of opportunities, separatism, tribalism, nepotism, corruption and constant state of hostility between countries that limits trade and hampers growth. So i think the region should wake up and try to change things,even if countries have border disputes or differences they can still move on with trade and strengthen business ties.
> 
> Look at East Asia, you think China and Japan don't hate each other? S. Koreans also have alot of hatred (border disputes, disagreements over may other issues) and enmity against the Japanese(same with the Chinese) ,and yet the economies of S. KOREA, CHINA AND JAPAN are almost as integrated as European countries in the E.U. They don't let these petty disputes to affect their trade ties, integration and business,on the contrary they encourage it as much as they can.
> So I believe S. Asian countries really need to learn from their neighbours in the East Asia at least. Their priorities should be in removing the barriers that currently exist for trade and integration. The rest will naturally follow.






What do you expect BD to do with 1 million Myanmarese Rohingyas that have been pushed into it? Even the UK would find this an immense burden and BD has tax revenues of only 30 billion US dollars a year.

The Hindu fanatic Modi that runs India(remember he presided over and excused mass murder of Muslims in Gujarat in 2002) would like nothing better than to push millions of Indian Muslims into overpopulated BD.

These two countries(India and Myanmar) are some of the most bigoted nations on the face of the planet and a civilised country like BD has tried and failed to reason with them. This half-successful attempt to push millions of Muslims into overpopulated BD is a threat to the stability and economic well-being of BD and must be resisted with military force if necessary.

BD has tried for many years to have normal trading relations with both India and Myanmar to no avail. India likes to sell to to BD but puts on 12.5% duty on garment imports in order to protect it's un-competitive domestic industry. Myanmar has no interest in allowing BD to link up with China through it's territory or allow BD to build hydroelectric power plants to import back into the fast growing and energy hungry BD economy.

BD's economy is already growing at a shade over 7% a year and would like nothing better than to mind it's business but maybe you can persuade Theresa May to take the burden of 1 million Rohingya from BD's shoulders? Like I say do not worry about BD as any defence expenditure increase would be in the fraction of a 1 percent but this is necessary to safeguard it's vital interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

tarpitz said:


> 1. Rohingyas are not Burmese. They called themselves as Rohingya. There are no such people in Burmese history and census.


And Arakan was not a part of Burma before 1937. Rohingyas are native to Arakan and the Burmese are occupying it and expelling the natives. Burmese themselves are foreigners in Arakan. Straighten your knowledge of history before you vomit your ignorance again and leave Arakan to the Rohingyas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Army received locomotives and coaches from China as gifts.
Trains are being used in troops transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Army received dozens of field ambulances from Indian Army as gift.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Newly acquired Super Dvora Mk 3 of Myanmar Navy performing sea trial in Myanmar.
MN acquired 6 boats from Israel and expected to enter service by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

While MM military keeps on getting all those fancy things from China and India, BD military keeps on purchasing many other stuffs with hard currency. That makes a difference. Do you know, our military is not even willing to use $500 million Indian offer of credit?


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> While MM military keeps on getting all those fancy things from China and India, BD military keeps on purchasing many other stuffs with hard currency. That makes a difference. Do you know, our military is not even willing to use $500 million Indian offer of credit?



Hard currency? What a big lie.

Not willing to use loan from India?

It shoud be.

Because you have already taken huge amount of defence loan from Russia and China. 1.5 bn $ from Russia to buy Yak 130 and 1 bn $ from China to buy submarines and to built a submarine base.

That's enough. Don't put more burden on poverty stricken people living on sinking land.

Estimated national debt of Banglades is $64.9 billion, of which $8 billion is owed to China. 

If you receive more defence loan from India, you will sink again in debt.

Your defence procurements are entirely based on LOANS.


http://asian-defence-news.blogspot.com/2013/01/russia-will-loan-to-bangladesh-1.html

https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-relations/bangladesh-navy-1-billion-arms-credit-china/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

tarpitz said:


> Hard currency? What a big lie.
> 
> Not willing to use loan from India?
> 
> It shoud be.
> 
> Because you have already taken huge amount of defence loan from Russia and China. 1.5 bn $ from Russia to buy Yak 130 and 1 bn $ from China to buy submarines and to built a submarine base.
> 
> That's enough. Don't put more burden on poverty stricken people living on sinking land.
> 
> Estimated national debt of Banglades is $64.9 billion, of which $8 billion is owed to China.
> 
> If you receive more defence loan from India, you will sink again in debt.
> 
> Your defence procurements are entirely based on LOANS.
> 
> 
> http://asian-defence-news.blogspot.com/2013/01/russia-will-loan-to-bangladesh-1.html
> 
> https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-relations/bangladesh-navy-1-billion-arms-credit-china/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kutuzov

bluesky said:


> While MM military keeps on getting all those fancy things from China and India, BD military keeps on purchasing many other stuffs with hard currency. That makes a difference. Do you know, our military is not even willing to use $500 million Indian offer of credit?


Hard currency?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

tarpitz said:


> Hard currency? What a big lie.
> 
> Not willing to use loan from India?
> 
> It shoud be.
> 
> Because you have already taken huge amount of defence loan from Russia and China. 1.5 bn $ from Russia to buy Yak 130 and 1 bn $ from China to buy submarines and to built a submarine base.
> 
> That's enough. Don't put more burden on poverty stricken people living on sinking land.
> 
> Estimated national debt of Banglades is $64.9 billion, of which $8 billion is owed to China.
> 
> If you receive more defence loan from India, you will sink again in debt.
> 
> Your defence procurements are entirely based on LOANS.
> 
> 
> http://asian-defence-news.blogspot.com/2013/01/russia-will-loan-to-bangladesh-1.html
> 
> https://www.bdmilitary.com/defence-relations/bangladesh-navy-1-billion-arms-credit-china/


Looks like Myanmar army is a new stripper on the town and every bad boy is gifting her ,so they can use her later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

warrantofficer said:


> Looks like Myanmar army is a new stripper on the town and every bad boy is gifting her ,so they can use her later


[emoji23] [emoji23] Tale of two countries
While Myanmar received gifts from neighbours, BD received shit from shit yard of other countries.
Promised that no anti ship missles will be targeted against those rusty ships, coz missiles are more valuable than those museum worthy ships. Yet you BD guys are dreaming of arming them with 76 mm Oto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] Tale of two countries
> While Myanmar received gifts from neighbours, BD received shit from shit yard of other countries.
> Promised that no anti ship missles will be targeted against those rusty ships, coz missiles are more valuable than those museum worthy ships. Yet you BD guys are dreaming of arming them with 76 mm Oto.
> 
> View attachment 434757
> 
> View attachment 434758



posted it again ? I told you it is Coast Guard ship not Navy and yet copy paste post.
Gold fish memory 
you even have writing on your pic as CGS Mansoor Ali and CGS Kamruzzaman. Do you know what CGS stands for ? Coast Guard Ship. Now thank me for educating you lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> posted it again ? I told you it is Coast Guard ship not Navy and yet copy paste post.
> Gold fish memory
> you even have writing on your pic as CGS Mansoor Ali and CGS Kamruzzaman. Do you know what CGS stands for ? Coast Guard Ship. Now thank me for educating you lol


Feeling ashamed to see those rusty ones?[emoji23] [emoji24] [emoji1]


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Feeling ashamed to see those rusty ones?[emoji23] [emoji24] [emoji1]


now technical analysis 
Myanmar Navy With Ship Building Industry : Shallow Hull Ship
The Union of Myanmar Navy (UMN) is the one of Navy can build vessels such as Frigates (F12 Kyan Sittha, F14 Sin Phyushin) Corvettes (Anawrahta 771, Bayinnaung 772, Tabinshwehti 773 ) and OPV Inle 54. Those vessels show people to acknowledge about ship building industry of UMN.
Those vessels is not only weigh and large (2000-3000 tons) but also are installed many equipments such as anti ship missile (C-802), Torpido tubes, CIWS and short range SAM, that causes those ships look so rather powerful on anti surface warfare but weak on medium-long range anti aircraft warfare and anti submarine warfare.
According of UMS’s ship designing, those are Shallow hull Ship that its Underwater Hull is under water for 3-4 meters only, Why is it so less? In spite of its weigh is 3000 tons especially F12 (3.5 m. underwater hull) and F14 (3.4 m.) and those can bear just sea state 4 that less than some foreign OPVs that have sea state 5.
**Why UMN builds Shallow hull ship ? Are they have problems about their dock limitation ?**
The cause may be Myanmar has many rivers and many parts of those are wide for a miles, a large ship is the good choice for secure in rivers area so the shallow hull ship is suitable for operating in the shallow area like rivers. Another one The Myanmar Navy Shipyards are located in Yangon and Sinmalaik. The private shipyards are not far from each other. Many military locations are located there. Even moving the capital far away, the old capital was also a military stronghold. UMN requires the shipyard for maintenance. All warships need to sail into shallow waters that it may be UMN shipyard’s limitation. Myanmar would be the only nation in the world that build a shallow frigate.
Merit of shallow hull ship is a shallow hull ship has the advantage of operating on shallow area that’s better than normal ship. The port access is easier, sail faster, control the ship easier and less aground.
The disadvantages. Ship that has shallow hull can’t bear the strong wave in the sea. Controlling a ship when it comes to storms in the sea is so very hard job. However, the ship does not need to be in the river all the time, it can sail to the shore as usual. It works like a general frigate, but ship’s balance is not good when the ship faces strong wave in the sea. Summary those ships are suitable for Green Navy that operates in shallow water area more than operates in the hard sea for Blue Navy.

(Collected)

such mighty ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

BDforever said:


>




That's not construction gear, BD army should get volume of construction gear because that is what Awami league converted them to do.

Disclaimer: I strongly supporter of BD defense forces for DEFENSE of Bangladesh, NOT for sitting idle and doing construction and trade.


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


>



Now factor in BD credit rating and tax liquidity base (I could go on, but those are the main 2). BD is way over-leveraged than cherry-picking one raw number.

No one (smart) is going to say BD is under less CA pressure than massive creditor Japan because of cherry-picked debt/GDP %.

Of course the conversation ends here because of lack of required knowledge on your part to continue it.

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Nilgiri said:


> Now factor in BD credit rating and tax liquidity base (I could go on, but those are the main 2). BD is way over-leveraged than cherry-picking one raw number.
> 
> No one (smart) is going to say BD is under less CA pressure than massive creditor Japan because of cherry-picked debt/GDP %.
> 
> Of course the conversation ends here because of lack of required knowledge on your part to continue it.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

BDforever said:


>



Thanks for quoting it without me having to ask you. Now bilal can read it and cry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Nilgiri said:


> Now factor in BD credit rating and tax liquidity base (I could go on, but those are the main 2). BD is way over-leveraged than cherry-picking one raw number.
> 
> No one (smart) is going to say BD is under less CA pressure than massive creditor Japan because of cherry-picked debt/GDP %.
> 
> Of course the conversation ends here because of lack of required knowledge on your part to continue it.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz



ugh, indian turd opened his mouth again without considering ground realities -
BD credit rating is stable and has very little to do with anything consequential BECAUSE Bangladesh borrowing from international money market through bond or other instrument is non existent. Bangladesh can rely on traditional development partner like China, Japan and others like IDB, which india CAN NOT. Most of Bangladesh loans, at least in last 15 years or so, are bilateral ones with friendly countries. Besides, Bangladesh has stellar record, never defaulted on any external obligation.

That being said, Bangladesh external debt is around $25 billion hovering around 12% of nominal GDP (compare to india's 20%), is quite manageable.

Credit rating companies are scam at best but indian turd like to bow to it like some kind of religious scripture and start chest thumping, is downright amusing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UKBengali

idune said:


> ugh, indian turd opened his mouth again without considering ground realities -
> BD credit rating is stable and has very little to do with anything consequential BECAUSE Bangladesh borrowing from international money market through bond or other instrument is non existent. Bangladesh can rely on traditional development partner like China, Japan and others like IDB, which india CAN NOT. Most of Bangladesh loans, at least in last 15 years or so, are bilateral ones with friendly countries. Besides, Bangladesh has stellar record, never defaulted on any external obligation.
> 
> That being said, Bangladesh external debt is around $25 billion hovering around 12% of nominal GDP (compare to india's 20%), is quite manageable.
> 
> Credit rating companies are scam at best but indian turd like to bow to it like some kind of religious scripture and start chest thumping, is downright amusing.




Turd is obsessed with BD and has no life but this one focus. Truly disturbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

idune said:


> BD credit rating is stable and has very little to do with anything consequential BECAUSE Bangladesh borrowing from international money market through bond or other instrument is non existent.



Haha chicken and the egg logic. You should work for BBS...oh wait they will hang you from the rafters for being a chagu, nvm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

idune said:


> ugh, indian turd opened his mouth again without considering ground realities -
> BD credit rating is stable and has very little to do with anything consequential BECAUSE Bangladesh borrowing from international money market through bond or other instrument is non existent. Bangladesh can rely on traditional development partner like China, Japan and others like IDB, which india CAN NOT. Most of Bangladesh loans, at least in last 15 years or so, are bilateral ones with friendly countries. Besides, Bangladesh has stellar record, never defaulted on any external obligation.
> 
> That being said, Bangladesh external debt is around $25 billion hovering around 12% of nominal GDP (compare to india's 20%), is quite manageable.
> 
> Credit rating companies are scam at best but indian turd like to bow to it like some kind of religious scripture and start chest thumping, is downright amusing.



For a long time I didn't believe a fact an Indian (of all people) in my university days told me - that you can get genetic mental issues (even suicidal tendencies) from lack of protein over generations of vegetarianism (evident in idiots like lalgiri). I believe it now. HUUUGE chip on his shoulders....



UKBengali said:


> Turd is obsessed with BD and has no life but this one focus. Truly disturbing.



Can you say obsessive compulsive (OCD)? I can!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Yak 130 and JF 17 Block 2 of Myanmar AF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Some of the new additions to MAF.

MiG 29 SE (2011)





JF 17 Block2 (2017)





Yak 130 (2017)





Grob G 120TP (2015)





ATR 42 MPA with IAI ELM 2022 radar (2017)





AS 365 (2014)





Eurocopter EC 120 (2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

Comparison between F-7BGI and JF-17blk2
1)Speed
F-7BGI- Mach2.2
JF-17blk2- Mach1.6


2)Service ceiling
F-7BGI-17,500m
JF-17blk2-16,916m

3)G-limit
F-7BGI- +8g/-3g
JF17blk2- +8g/-3g

4)Thrust with afterburner
F-7BGI-82kN
JF17blk2-85.3kN

5)Weapons payload
F-7BGI - 3000kg
JF17blk2-4325kg

6)Weapons(Missiles that can be carried)
F-7BGI- PL-12(medium range), PL-11(40-75km) ,PL-2(6-10km),PL-5 PL-7,PL-8,PL-9,Magic R. 550 and AIM-9
*7 Hard-points to carry air-to-air missiles, laser-guided bomb, GPS-guided bombs, drop tanks

JF-17blk2-PL-5EII(short range) ,
SD-10A(long range), CM-120(Anti-radiation missile)
F-7BGI can carry C-704 anti-ship missile and JF-17blk2 can carry C-802AK and CM-400AKG anti-ship missile.
*7 in total (4 × under-wing, 2 × wing-tip, 1 × under-fuselage) with a capacity of 9,535 lb (4,325 kg) for external fuel and ordnance



7)Avionics
F-7BGI has KLJ-6F radar Fire control Radar with 86 km+ Range which is near BVR.It can track 6 and engage 2 enemy aircraft simultaneously.

JF-17blk2-The KLJ-7V1 has multiple modes, both beyond visual range (BVR) and close-in air-to-air modes, ground surveillance modes and a robust anti-jamming capability.
The radar can reportedly manage up to 40 targets, monitor up to 10 of them in track-while-scan(TWS) mode and simultaneously fire on two BVR targets.

8)Price
F-7BGI-$6-9million
JF-17blk2(amount paid by Burmese government)-$16million

Conclusion:
F-7BGI is there to perform the role of interceptor.
Jf-17 is purchased to perform as a multirole aircraft.
But it is nice to see an aircraft half/third price of JF-17blk2 giving those JF-17 a run for their money.



tarpitz said:


> Yak 130 and JF 17 Block 2 of Myanmar AF.
> View attachment 437218
> 
> View attachment 437219
> 
> View attachment 437220
> 
> View attachment 437221







This looks better.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## UKBengali

Nabil365 said:


> Comparison between F-7BGI and JF-17blk2
> 1)Speed
> F-7BGI- Mach2.2
> JF-17blk2- Mach1.6
> 
> 
> 2)Service ceiling
> F-7BGI-17,500m
> JF-17blk2-16,916m
> 
> 3)G-limit
> F-7BGI- +8g/-3g
> JF17blk2- +8g/-3g
> 
> 4)Thrust with afterburner
> F-7BGI-82kN
> JF17blk2-85.3kN
> 
> 5)Weapons payload
> F-7BGI - 3000kg
> JF17blk2-4325kg
> 
> 6)Weapons(Missiles that can be carried)
> F-7BGI- PL-12(medium range), PL-11(40-75km) ,PL-2(6-10km),PL-5 PL-7,PL-8,PL-9,Magic R. 550 and AIM-9
> *7 Hard-points to carry air-to-air missiles, laser-guided bomb, GPS-guided bombs, drop tanks
> 
> JF-17blk2-PL-5EII(short range) ,
> SD-10A(long range), CM-120(Anti-radiation missile)
> F-7BGI can carry C-704 anti-ship missile and JF-17blk2 can carry C-802AK and CM-400AKG anti-ship missile.
> *7 in total (4 × under-wing, 2 × wing-tip, 1 × under-fuselage) with a capacity of 9,535 lb (4,325 kg) for external fuel and ordnance
> 
> 
> 
> 7)Avionics
> F-7BGI has KLJ-6F radar Fire control Radar with 86 km+ Range which is near BVR.It can track 6 and engage 2 enemy aircraft simultaneously.
> 
> JF-17blk2-The KLJ-7V1 has multiple modes, both beyond visual range (BVR) and close-in air-to-air modes, ground surveillance modes and a robust anti-jamming capability.
> The radar can reportedly manage up to 40 targets, monitor up to 10 of them in track-while-scan(TWS) mode and simultaneously fire on two BVR targets.
> 
> 8)Price
> F-7BGI-$6-9million
> JF-17blk2(amount paid by Burmese government)-$16million
> 
> Conclusion:
> F-7BGI is there to perform the role of interceptor.
> Jf-17 is purchased to perform as a multirole aircraft.
> But it is nice to see an aircraft half/third price of JF-17blk2 giving those JF-17 a run for their money.
> 
> 
> View attachment 437347
> 
> This looks better.



If the F-7BGI can carry PL-12, then BAF should get a move on and buy those missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nabil365

Myanmar Navy Kyan Sittha class frigate with Z-9 helicopter.
The draught is very shallow for such a large ship thus it only operates in brown water policing.
It is a sea state level 4 ship.Wonderful 
Manpads are used as aerial defence.Quite bad for stealth frigate.




TYPE 056 corvette 
It is possibly safe in sea state level 8
FL-3000N for aerial defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tarpitz

UMS Kyan Sit Thar in Singapore to join IFR 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

tarpitz said:


> UMS Kyan Sit Thar in Singapore to join IFR 2017.
> 
> View attachment 437378
> 
> View attachment 437379
> 
> View attachment 437380


Well Singapore has calm water.


----------



## tarpitz

Friendship.
Officers from Myanmar and Indian Army met at the border post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Hey, anyone saw "Rambo 4" movie? I like the way he killed those burmese maggots...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nabil365

Cannon Fodder said:


> Hey, anyone saw "Rambo 4" movie? I like the way he killed those burmese maggots...


Pls refrain from posting such off-topic discussion.
Anyway good one.
One thing is for sure Myanmar has been unstable for decades and this might continue 
In the near future.
Why the Burmese military is unable to disarm some inferior rebels despite being involved in it for decades?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Cannon Fodder said:


> Hey, anyone saw "Rambo 4" movie? I like the way he killed those burmese maggots...







but in reality... 
hope he learnt very well about 'illegal border-corssing'..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 437494
> 
> but in reality...
> hope he learnt very well about 'illegal border-corssing'..


Reality? No! burmese maggots live on Yaba hallucination...

Post something new...



Nabil365 said:


> Why the Burmese military is unable to disarm some inferior rebels despite being involved in it for decades?


You dont know? Because of "Yaba" brah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 437494
> 
> but in reality...
> hope he learnt very well about 'illegal border-corssing'..


Hope we Bengali people can teach you and your burmese counterparts some proper English.
C-r-o-s-s-i-n-g
CROSSING

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 437494
> 
> but in reality...
> hope he learnt very well about 'illegal border-corssing'..


https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5a0ef68de4b023121e0e91dc
Lol even the minority people of Myanmar are against their own military.
But heh,there is nothing wrong being carried on in the eyes of fellow burmese here.
Tatmadaw has been doing this for decades against the defenceless minorities.Then the minorities took weapons to protect themselves from such beasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Cannon Fodder said:


> Hey, anyone saw "Rambo 4" movie? I like the way he killed those burmese maggots...



Only one country in the region got 3 million maggots killed and is still proud of that number to this day to try prop up some LDC heartbreak hoax.

Hunched over in rickshaws and bodies turning into fertilizer in whatever swamp, those pictures are quite something else from hollywood dramas. Real life maggots being much more productive (by decomposing) than they otherwise would have been (i.e just waste of oxygen).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5a0ef68de4b023121e0e91dc
> Lol even the minority people of Myanmar are against their own military.
> But heh,there is nothing wrong being carried on in the eyes of fellow burmese here.
> Tatmadaw has been doing this for decades against the defenceless minorities.Then the minorities took weapons to protect themselves from such beasts.


lol they refuged there for political reason and Gov of US and NGOs paid for their use.they have to tell what NGOs wants. so no wonder if they chanted they hate Myanmar. the real representive of Karen people is KNU and KNU is now have best relationship with Army among the rebel. that's ans. 



Cannon Fodder said:


> Reality? No! burmese maggots live on Yaba hallucination...
> 
> Post something new...
> 
> 
> You dont know? Because of "Yaba" brah...


accept the fact and pic.  want some more. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Nilgiri said:


> Only one country in the region got 3 million maggots killed and is still proud of that number to this day to try prop up some LDC heartbreak hoax.
> 
> Hunched over in rickshaws and bodies turning into fertilizer in whatever swamp, those pictures are quite something else from hollywood dramas. Real life maggots being much more productive (by decomposing) than they otherwise would have been (i.e just waste of oxygen).





Aung Zaya said:


> lol they refuged there for political reason and Gov of US and NGOs paid for their use.they have to tell what NGOs wants. so no wonder if they chanted they hate Myanmar. the real representive of Karen people is KNU and KNU is now have best relationship with Army among the rebel. that's ans.
> 
> 
> accept the fact and pic.  want some more. ?


All you can do is beat around the bush.
The fact is people of Myanmar hate the army itself.Your Army had child soldiers previously and raped women in the past and continue to even till this day.
Disciplined Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar OPV: Built in shipyard





BD OPV: Built in junkyard.


----------



## TopCat

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar OPV: Built in shipyard
> View attachment 437621
> 
> 
> BD OPV: Built in junkyard.
> View attachment 437623


You are trying to compare coast guard Minerva with your high tech OPV built in Myanmar?

@sahureka2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nabil365

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar OPV: Built in shipyard
> View attachment 437621
> 
> 
> BD OPV: Built in junkyard.
> View attachment 437623


Thats good,Myanmar navy should continue to compare themselves with Bangladesh coast guards cause thats their standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> All you can do is beat around the bush.
> The fact is people of Myanmar hate the army itself.Your Army had child soldiers previously and raped women in the past and continue to even till this day.
> Disciplined Army.


that may be like for Zia and Hasina supporters. at the end they will unite for country. for eg. check local supporting for army in current so called bangali rohingya crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Aung Zaya said:


> accept the fact and pic.  want some more. ?


Fact? That burmese maggots are always on Yaba hallucination?



Aung Zaya said:


> check local supporting for army in current so called bangali rohingya crisis.


lol, even robert mugabe can gather more people than burmese maggots...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> that may be like for Zia and Hasina supporters. at the end they will unite for country. for eg. check local supporting for army in current so called bangali rohingya crisis.


The country men are fully backing the country and army.Everyone has been applauding the efforts made by the Army.
The difference is Bangladesh Army is here to serve the nation and provide a helping hand to those in need.
While the burmese army is there to serve themselves and torture the minority.(rape and killing)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Aung Zaya said:


> accept the fact and pic.  want some more. ?


BTW the fact is, a horde of wild dogs can beat a lone tiger! That pic proves that. Post some more...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> that may be like for Zia and Hasina supporters. at the end they will unite for country. for eg. check local supporting for army in current so called bangali rohingya crisis.


BTW bro AZY. . I like the term you coined ''Second hand Navy''.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> BTW bro AZY. . I like the term you coined ''Second hand Navy''.


yes when yourself is 90% Second Hand

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Samurai_assassin

In any such war India and China will not intervene or support Bangladesh just like any of the Muslim nations . Bangladesh will be left alone fighting a brutal war and most likely lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Samurai_assassin said:


> In any such war India and China will not intervene or support Bangladesh just like any of the Muslim nations . Bangladesh will be left alone fighting a brutal war and most likely lose.


Based on what?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

Samurai_assassin said:


> In any such war India and China will not intervene or support Bangladesh just like any of the Muslim nations . Bangladesh will be left alone fighting a brutal war and most likely lose.



We will take care of the burmese.. dont worry and dont loose your sleep.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Samurai_assassin said:


> Bangladesh will be left alone fighting a brutal war and most likely lose.


We are already shaking with fear brah! Plz help us kill those burmese maggots. Plz dont leave us alone...



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Based on what?


Deep knowledge...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> BTW bro AZY. . I like the term you coined ''Second hand Navy''.



Is BNS Bangabhandu 2nd hand?
Are the two Type-56 corvettes and the two others being built in China 2nd hand?
These 6 warships have air-defence many times better than in any Myanmar warship. Lol
at placing a modified Igla Manpad onto ships for air-defence.

BD will from next year will start producing 2 4000+ tonne stealth frigates with Chinese assistance. Total will
end up in the 12-16 unit range by 2030. Funny how a tiny nation like Myanmar is comparing itself to BD that has 3.5x larger GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nabil365

UKBengali said:


> Is BNS Bangabhandu 2nd hand?
> Are the two Type-56 corvettes and the two others being built in China 2nd hand?
> These 6 warships have air-defence many times better than in any Myanmar warship. Lol
> at placing a modified Igla Maniac onto ships for air-defence.
> 
> BD will from next year will start producing 2 4000+ tonne stealth frigates with Chinese assistance. Total will
> end up in the 12-16 unit range by 2030. Funny how a tiny nation like Myanmar is comparing itself to BD that has 3.5x larger GDP.


Those manpad stealth ship will sink before it reaches the shore of Bangladesh.Sea state level 4 
The Burmese members were chest thumping
of their construction of stealth ship.Well look at the end result manpad and rodeo ship

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> Funny how a tiny nation like Myanmar is comparing itself to BD that has 3.5x larger GDP.


If North Korea can compare itself with USA, then burma can compare itself with Bangladesh too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> Is BNS Bangabhandu 2nd hand?
> Are the two Type-56 corvettes and the two others being built in China 2nd hand?
> These 6 warships have air-defence many times better than in any Myanmar warship. Lol
> at placing a modified Igla Manpad onto ships for air-defence.
> 
> BD will from next year will start producing 2 4000+ tonne stealth frigates with Chinese assistance. Total will
> end up in the 12-16 unit range by 2030. Funny how a tiny nation like Myanmar is comparing itself to BD that has 3.5x larger GDP.



5 out of 6 frigates from your mighty navy are second hand.

The oldest 2 frigates were commissioned even before the creation of BD. (48 & 47 yrs old ships)

Even the youngest frigates, which was decommissioned and decommissioned again and again, was first commissioned 16 years ago.

2 out of 6 frigates have no anti ship missiles, no sonar, no ASW capabilities.

Downgraded Type 056 corvettes C 13 B have no sonar & no ASW capabilities.

Air defence? Yes MN frigates are weak in AD. But it is still ok with Igla S with optical tracking system coz BAF doesn't have any anti ship capabilities.

BTW do not forget that 5 out of 6 frigates from your mighty navy have no SAM at all. 

2 out of 6 frigates don't even have AAA guns.

3 out of 6 frigates have no SAM.

Don't talk about ''BD will blah blah blah in future''. Just tired of it. Too much ''will''. 

Be realistic. 

3.5 larger GDP? Never forget that you also have 3.5 larger population. Population time bomb on the sinking land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Cannon Fodder said:


> If North Korea can compare itself with USA, then burma can compare itself with Bangladesh too...


LoL. 
Comparing your mighty tiny 3rd gen air force with 4th gen MAF?
BAF pilots may have different view with you.
BTW do not reply that ''BAF will buy Su 30, J 10, Gripen blah blah blah. . . '' Be realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

tarpitz said:


> LoL.
> Comparing your mighty tiny 3rd gen air force with 4th gen MAF?
> BAF pilots may have different view with you.
> BTW do not reply that ''BAF will buy Su 30, J 10, Gripen blah blah blah. . . '' Be realistic.


Bangladesh has 3.5 times more GDP and population then suppa pawwa bamma! The reality...

Dont reply bammis are suppa humenz


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Based on what?


India's open stance on refusing Rohingya to settle in India, Indian PMs acknowledgement with Mayanmars policy of targeting 'illegal Banglali' terrorists. Indias current Government will never want to become guardian of peace when it is itself trying to brutally surpress control over the Muslim majority state of Jammu & Kashmir. It can only agree upon Mayanmars policy and inheindsight will most likely refuse to support BD in any conflict with Matanmar. Likewise China has zero interest to indulge itself in another confrontation within its region especially with the situation it faces between US North Korea standoff, Japan and Phillipines becoming more assertive with China's islands grab campaign. China will therefore leave Mayanmar to fight with BD, if it came to it. OIC nations are indulged in their own various conflicts between the proxy wars of Saudi Arabia & Iran, they have very little interest in Bangladesh.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Based on what?


India's open stance on refusing Rohingya to settle in India, Indian PMs acknowledgement with Mayanmars policy of targeting 'illegal Banglali' terrorists. Indias current Government will never want to become guardian of peace when it is itself trying to brutally surpress control over the Muslim majority state of Jammu & Kashmir. It can only agree upon Mayanmars policy and inheindsight will most likely refuse to support BD in any conflict with Matanmar. Likewise China has zero interest to indulge itself in another confrontation within its region especially with the situation it faces between US North Korea standoff, Japan and Phillipines becoming more assertive with China's islands grab campaign. China will therefore leave Mayanmar to fight with BD, if it came to it. OIC nations are indulged in their own various conflicts between the proxy wars of Saudi Arabia & Iran, they have very little interest in Bangladesh.


----------



## Nabil365

tarpitz said:


> LoL.
> Comparing your mighty tiny 3rd gen air force with 4th gen MAF?
> BAF pilots may have different view with you.
> BTW do not reply that ''BAF will buy Su 30, J 10, Gripen blah blah blah. . . '' Be realistic.


Just Google Myanmar Air Force.
Hardly any photos of your mig29 fleet carrying any missiles.
All your Pilots will become kamakazi Pilots.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Cannon Fodder said:


> We are already shaking with fear brah! Plz help us kill those burmese maggots. Plz dont leave us alone...
> 
> 
> Deep knowledge...


 BD does not have any recent warfare experience. The only people dying are the innocent Rohingya and Mayanmar is openly getting away with it. BD isn't able to do anything and neither will if Mayanmar launches a campaign against BD.


----------



## TopCat

Samurai_assassin said:


> India's open stance on refusing Rohingya to settle in India, Indian PMs acknowledgement with Mayanmars policy of targeting 'illegal Banglali' terrorists. Indias current Government will never want to become guardian of peace when it is itself trying to brutally surpress control over the Muslim majority state of Jammu & Kashmir. It can only agree upon Mayanmars policy and inheindsight will most likely refuse to support BD in any conflict with Matanmar. Likewise China has zero interest to indulge itself in another confrontation within its region especially with the situation it faces between US North Korea standoff, Japan and Phillipines becoming more assertive with China's islands grab campaign. China will therefore leave Mayanmar to fight with BD, if it came to it. OIC nations are indulged in their own various conflicts between the proxy wars of Saudi Arabia & Iran, they have very little interest in Bangladesh.



India just cant afford to go against BD, too much business interest, Modi or no Modi. We have too many people surrounding BD border will be supporting BD including Mamata didi. Modi has little say there. Assamese and bodos are not counted as any force.

China will try its level best to calm the situation down. Their biggest fear is USA siding with BD. As long as BD goes alone China wont mind and let BD settle north Rakhine.

At the end of the day, its Rohingya who are willing to die for their cause. They just need little help.



Samurai_assassin said:


> BD does not have any recent warfare experience. The only people dying are the innocent Rohingya and Mayanmar is openly getting away with it. BD isn't able to do anything and neither will if Mayanmar launches a campaign against BD.



Who else has? China? They last fought in Korean war right?

BD never had a naval warfare experience but see how we handled 2008 naval standoff with MM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Samurai_assassin said:


> BD does not have any recent warfare experience. The only people dying are the innocent Rohingya and Mayanmar is openly getting away with it. BD isn't able to do anything and neither will if Mayanmar launches a campaign against BD.


LOL, OK...

@Aung Zaya You was going to post some pics of "A lone Tiger getting beating from a horde of wild dogs"! As you said in the post 397.

Please do share with us...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

TopCat said:


> India just cant afford to go against BD, too much business interest, Modi or no Modi. We have too many people surrounding BD border will be supporting BD including Mamata didi. Modi has little say there. Assamese and bodos are not counted as any force.
> 
> China will try its level best to calm the situation down. Their biggest fear is USA siding with BD. As long as BD goes alone China wont mind and let BD settle north Rakhine.
> 
> At the end of the day, its Rohingya who are willing to die for their cause. They just need little help.
> 
> 
> 
> Who else has? China? They last fought in Korean war right?
> 
> BD never had a naval warfare experience but see how we handled 2008 naval standoff with MM.


Sure by having an 'out spoken' Uncle Sam on your side is enough to silence the opposition? Clearly they have been very active in condemning Mayanmars massacer of the Rohingya? The US couldn't care less about your region it is stuck in the Middle East, Afghanistan, Korean Peninsula with an ever assertive growing Russian alliance. Trumps government probably doesnt even know where Bangladesh is.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Samurai_assassin said:


> India's open stance on refusing Rohingya to settle in India, Indian PMs acknowledgement with Mayanmars policy of targeting 'illegal Banglali' terrorists. Indias current Government will never want to become guardian of peace when it is itself trying to brutally surpress control over the Muslim majority state of Jammu & Kashmir. It can only agree upon Mayanmars policy and inheindsight will most likely refuse to support BD in any conflict with Matanmar. Likewise China has zero interest to indulge itself in another confrontation within its region especially with the situation it faces between US North Korea standoff, Japan and Phillipines becoming more assertive with China's islands grab campaign. China will therefore leave Mayanmar to fight with BD, if it came to it. OIC nations are indulged in their own various conflicts between the proxy wars of Saudi Arabia & Iran, they have very little interest in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> India's open stance on refusing Rohingya to settle in India, Indian PMs acknowledgement with Mayanmars policy of targeting 'illegal Banglali' terrorists. Indias current Government will never want to become guardian of peace when it is itself trying to brutally surpress control over the Muslim majority state of Jammu & Kashmir. It can only agree upon Mayanmars policy and inheindsight will most likely refuse to support BD in any conflict with Matanmar. Likewise China has zero interest to indulge itself in another confrontation within its region especially with the situation it faces between US North Korea standoff, Japan and Phillipines becoming more assertive with China's islands grab campaign. China will therefore leave Mayanmar to fight with BD, if it came to it. OIC nations are indulged in their own various conflicts between the proxy wars of Saudi Arabia & Iran, they have very little interest in Bangladesh.


Don't bring geo-politics into a thread about military comparisons. This is about military not politics. Even in those regards burma is in an even more disadvantages. 

Fur examples if burma goes to war all the other ethnic groups the country have been in war with for more than 50 years will take the opportunity to take an entire regions for themselves & then burma will have to fight in every fronts.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Don't bring geo-politics into a thread about military comparisons. This is about military not politics. Even in those regards burma is in an even more disadvantages.
> 
> Fur examples if burma goes to war all the other ethnic groups the country have been in war with for more than 50 years will take the opportunity to take an entire regions for themselves & then burma will have to fight in every fronts.
> View attachment 437732


Geo politics has a large part to play it is foolish to ignore the repercussions of regional states incase of any war.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Samurai_assassin said:


> Geo politics has a large part to play it is foolish to ignore the repercussions of regional states incase of any war.


Does sticking to the topic are a foreign concept to you? 

Like I said before even if we include geo-politics then Burma doesn't stand a snowball chance in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Does sticking to the topic are a foreign concept to you?
> 
> Like I said before even if we include geo-politics then Burma doesn't stand a snowball chance in hell.


 It's an important part of discussion, not just militery hardware but the wider repercussions involving larger powerful states such as India and China. Why are you getting very emotional and angry? Well all the best to Bangladesh i'm sure you'll need it in any future conflict.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Samurai_assassin said:


> It's an important part of discussion, not just militery hardware but the wider repercussions involving larger powerful states such as India and China. Why are you getting very emotional and angry? Well all the best to Bangladesh i'm sure you'll need it in any future conflict.


Its called sticking to the topic. Politics are not the same as military. 

Angry at what. Aren't you just projecting? I'm an indonesian & even I know that bangladesh is the better country in regards to military. The Tatmadaw are far too corrupt & ineffective in combat. Till this day they have not yet able to quell their ethnic rebellions. The use of child soldiers & inferior hardware to name a few shortcomings.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## UKBengali

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Its called sticking to the topic. Politics are not the same as military.
> 
> Angry at what. Aren't you just projecting? I'm an indonesian & even I know that bangladesh is the better country in regards to military. The Tatmadaw are far too corrupt & ineffective in combat. Till this day they have not yet able to quell their ethnic rebellions. The use of child soldiers & inferior hardware to name a few shortcomings.



You are spot on.
BD can beat Myanmar now, even with an inferior air force, but will have to take some losses
to air attack by MAF. BD Army and Navy outclass Myanmar completely.
Once BAF has 1-2 more squadrons of modern fighters, it is game over for Myanmar.
Over the long run as BA, BN and BAF complete the current modernisation phase by 2030,
Myanmar won't even feature in the threat scenario for BD military planners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Its called sticking to the topic. Politics are not the same as military.
> 
> Angry at what. Aren't you just projecting? I'm an indonesian & even I know that bangladesh is the better country in regards to military. The Tatmadaw are far too corrupt & ineffective in combat. Till this day they have not yet able to quell their ethnic rebellions. The use of child soldiers & inferior hardware to name a few shortcomings.


The entire purpose of Comparing both nations militery hardware is due to the political and humenitarian crises of the Rohingya population. You cannot discredit politics over the topic! Otherwise you might as well compare Bangladesh military hardware to Singapors Army or any other nations.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Samurai_assassin said:


> The entire purpose of Comparing both nations militery hardware is due to the political and humenitarian crises of the Rohingya population. You cannot discredit politics over the topic! Otherwise you might as well compare Bangladesh military hardware to Singapors Army or any other nations.


The rohingya crisis & this are 2 different things. You need to learn how to separate the 2. Savvy. There's quite a lot thread discussing both country's geo-politics. This is one should be about pure military discussion.

The title of the topic is about burmese & bangladesh military. If you can't stick to it, then that just shows more about your character than it is about me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Reashot Xigwin said:


> The rohingya crisis & this are 2 different things. You need to learn how to separate the 2. Savvy. There's quite a lot thread discussing both country's geo-politics. This is one should be about pure military discussion.
> 
> The title of the topic is about burmese & bangladesh military. If you can't stick to it, then that just shows more about your character than it is about me.


 Let's use your logic and compare Bangladesh army to Indonesia. What would be the purpose? Are both nations hostile to eachother? Land dispute? Border issues? Maybe rival sporting ties perhaps? When you compare both militaries then you have to anticipate other related questions and topics becoming apart of the discussion, in this case it's clearly the Rohingya crisis. Thousands of them have fled Mayanmar and entered Bangladesh which is putting strain on BD. Otherwise why even compare militery strengths? Who says politics and military do not mix? This isn't Europe, in this part of the world military and politics are closely linked and merged.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Samurai_assassin said:


> Let's use your logic and compare Bangladesh army to Indonesia. What would be the purpose? Are both nations hostile to eachother? Land dispute? Border issues? Maybe rival sporting ties perhaps? When you compare both militaries then you have to anticipate other related questions and topics becoming apart of the discussion, in this case it's clearly the Rohingya crisis. Thousands of them have fled Mayanmar and entered Bangladesh which is putting strain on BD. Otherwise why even compare militery strengths?


For luls... Clearly you never watch a single youtube video on your life. Go ahead check a video about vietnam vs indonesia.

Anyway comparing military capability is nothing new there's myriad of reasons why. Either for fun or for strategic purposes. Not everything have to have a nefarious purposes.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Reashot Xigwin said:


> For luls... Clearly you never watch a single youtube video on your life. Go ahead check a video about vietnam vs indonesia.
> 
> Anyway comparing military capability is nothing new there's myriad of reasons why. Either for fun or for strategic purposes. Not everything have to have a nefarious purposes.


Well I'm sure if Bangladesh has an Indonesian friend such as yourself (as you claim to be) then Mrs Hassina can sleep well at night. Unfortunatly I don't feel the need to post YouTube videos about my life, I'm not eager for the world to know my day to day trials and tribulations. But if you feel the need to express yourself please feel free.


----------



## ArcaniusXI

Nabil365 said:


> Comparison between F-7BGI and JF-17blk2
> 1)Speed
> F-7BGI- Mach2.2
> JF-17blk2- Mach1.6
> 
> 
> 2)Service ceiling
> F-7BGI-17,500m
> JF-17blk2-16,916m
> 
> 3)G-limit
> F-7BGI- +8g/-3g
> JF17blk2- +8g/-3g
> 
> 4)Thrust with afterburner
> F-7BGI-82kN
> JF17blk2-85.3kN
> 
> 5)Weapons payload
> F-7BGI - 3000kg
> JF17blk2-4325kg
> 
> 6)Weapons(Missiles that can be carried)
> F-7BGI- PL-12(medium range), PL-11(40-75km) ,PL-2(6-10km),PL-5 PL-7,PL-8,PL-9,Magic R. 550 and AIM-9
> *7 Hard-points to carry air-to-air missiles, laser-guided bomb, GPS-guided bombs, drop tanks
> 
> JF-17blk2-PL-5EII(short range) ,
> SD-10A(long range), CM-120(Anti-radiation missile)
> F-7BGI can carry C-704 anti-ship missile and JF-17blk2 can carry C-802AK and CM-400AKG anti-ship missile.
> *7 in total (4 × under-wing, 2 × wing-tip, 1 × under-fuselage) with a capacity of 9,535 lb (4,325 kg) for external fuel and ordnance
> 
> 
> 
> 7)Avionics
> F-7BGI has KLJ-6F radar Fire control Radar with 86 km+ Range which is near BVR.It can track 6 and engage 2 enemy aircraft simultaneously.
> 
> JF-17blk2-The KLJ-7V1 has multiple modes, both beyond visual range (BVR) and close-in air-to-air modes, ground surveillance modes and a robust anti-jamming capability.
> The radar can reportedly manage up to 40 targets, monitor up to 10 of them in track-while-scan(TWS) mode and simultaneously fire on two BVR targets.
> 
> 8)Price
> F-7BGI-$6-9million
> JF-17blk2(amount paid by Burmese government)-$16million
> 
> Conclusion:
> F-7BGI is there to perform the role of interceptor.
> Jf-17 is purchased to perform as a multirole aircraft.
> But it is nice to see an aircraft half/third price of JF-17blk2 giving those JF-17 a run for their money.
> 
> 
> View attachment 437347
> 
> This looks better.





They're now comparing F7 to JF-17 @Windjammer @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Manticore @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

1ronfury said:


> They're now comparing F7 to JF-17 @Windjammer @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Manticore @Horus


Well if Pakistan can compare F-16 with 
Su-30mki,then why not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Small arms and infantry support machine guns manufactured by Myanmar Defence Industries displayed in ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet.






MA 15 GPMG





MA 16 HMG (Licensed production os Singapore CIS 50MG) (older M2HB are being replaced with MA 16)





14.5 mm HMG (Licensed production of Chinese QJG 02)


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

To any burmese here having an old ship is nothing to be ashamed of. What makes a ship deadly is not the hull but what's inside the ship that matters.

For example we bought the cut nyak dien class from the former east german navy & thanks to continuous upgrade it still serves us well into this day.










The only thing old about this ship is the hull everything inside is modern. Also the burmese shouldn't cast the first rock considering they also have second hand ships themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TopCat

Reashot Xigwin said:


> To any burmese here having an old ship is nothing to be ashamed of. What makes a ship deadly is not the hull but what's inside the ship that matters.
> 
> For example we bought the cut nyak dien class from the former east german navy & thanks to continuous upgrade it still serves us well into this day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 437858
> 
> View attachment 437859
> 
> The only thing old about this ship is the hull everything inside is modern. Also the burmese shouldn't cast the first rock considering they also have second hand ships themselves.


These idiots think they built a better hull than italian Minerva.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Reashot Xigwin said:


> To any burmese here having an old ship is nothing to be ashamed of. What makes a ship deadly is not the hull but what's inside the ship that matters.
> 
> For example we bought the cut nyak dien class from the former east german navy & thanks to continuous upgrade it still serves us well into this day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 437858
> 
> View attachment 437859
> 
> The only thing old about this ship is the hull everything inside is modern. Also the burmese shouldn't cast the first rock considering they also have second hand ships themselves.


Well sea state level 4 ship should not be compared with proven ships.



Aung Zaya said:


> coz it's bitter truth for BD navy  freshest frigate is about 17 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> go and check urself. almost 70% of our ship are built in Naval shipyard.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_equipment_in_the_Myanmar_Navy
> 
> 
> lol seem u didnt do ur maths homework.
> 
> 
> lol go and ask Naval Expert Penguin. keep dreaming..
> View attachment 437838
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...ates-indigenously.506853/page-11#post-9689147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes. we dont have any missiles. Happy ..?
> 
> 
> lol 2 BGB vs 4 BGP is not outnumbered. just obvious that BGB have no ability to save their lives even in just small fight. go and cry at the corner.
> 
> lol completely wrong info. check the fights since last 8 years ago.. it were just near the border line. that's why the bombs of Myanmar Af fell into the China side.


Continue to feel proud of your north korean manpad defence.We saw how north korean missiles fail now and then.
Probably your sea state level 4 ships would sink into the bottom of the sea.


----------



## tarpitz

CH 3A UCAV of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> 5 out of 6 frigates from your mighty navy are second hand.
> 
> The oldest 2 frigates were commissioned even before the creation of BD. (48 & 47 yrs old ships)
> 
> Even the youngest frigates, which was decommissioned and decommissioned again and again, was first commissioned 16 years ago.
> 
> 2 out of 6 frigates have no anti ship missiles, no sonar, no ASW capabilities.
> 
> Downgraded Type 056 corvettes C 13 B have no sonar & no ASW capabilities.
> 
> Air defence? Yes MN frigates are weak in AD. But it is still ok with Igla S with optical tracking system coz BAF doesn't have any anti ship capabilities.
> 
> BTW do not forget that 5 out of 6 frigates from your mighty navy have no SAM at all.
> 
> 2 out of 6 frigates don't even have AAA guns.
> 
> 3 out of 6 frigates have no SAM.
> 
> Don't talk about ''BD will blah blah blah in future''. Just tired of it. Too much ''will''.
> 
> Be realistic.
> 
> 3.5 larger GDP? Never forget that you also have 3.5 larger population. Population time bomb on the sinking land.



Stop this crap that BD cannot spend more because it has 3 times larger population. It is not 3.5x larger population btw as BD GDP/capita is slightly above Myanmar. Currently BD spends 3.2 US billion dollars and that is 1.25% of GDP, where Myanmar spends 2 billion US dollars and that is 3% of your GDP. BD can easily raise to 2% of GDP which would be 5 billion US dollars but can Myanmar match this as it would have to spend 7% of it's
GDP? 2% of GDP for BD is affordable and will in no way harm it's economy but Myanmarese living standards will be decimated if it tries to match BD defence spending.

You Barmans will be soon dominated by BD and will be under BD like you are currently under China. China and BD will cut a deal soon and you will obey like the insignificant savages you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

tarpitz said:


> CH 3A UCAV of Myanmar.
> View attachment 437862
> 
> View attachment 437863



So - Tatmadaw guys fly RC planes for hobby now, Good !


----------



## bluesky

1ronfury said:


> They're now comparing F7 to JF-17


Surly F-7 has greater positive performance records than FC-1/JF-17. Mig-21 is the predecessor of F-7, and there was a time when Mig-21 was called poor man's F-16.


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> Surly F-7 has greater positive performance records than FC-1/JF-17. Mig-21 is the predecessor of F-7, and there was a time when Mig-21 was called poor man's F-16.


LoL.
Only the school kids will believe it.
Comparing 1960s era manual flight control F 7 with fly by wire JF 17 Block 2. Just insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> Stop this crap that BD cannot spend more because it has 3 times larger population. It is not 3.5x larger population btw as BD GDP/capita is slightly above Myanmar. Currently BD spends 3.2 US billion dollars and that is 1.25% of GDP, where Myanmar spends 2 billion US dollars and that is 3% of your GDP. BD can easily raise to 2% of GDP which would be 5 billion US dollars but can Myanmar match this as it would have to spend 7% of it's
> GDP? 2% of GDP for BD is affordable and will in no way harm it's economy but Myanmarese living standards will be decimated if it tries to match BD defence spending.
> 
> You Barmans will be soon dominated by BD and will be under BD like you are currently under China. China and BD will cut a deal soon and you will obey like the insignificant savages you are.


Be realistic.

Unlike BD, Myanmar has better defence industries.

Myanmar defence industries produce all infantry weapons and ammunitions, heavy machine guns, heavy mortars and shells, Kevlar body armour and helmet, 122 mm D 30-2 howitzer, 122/240 mm MLRS and rockets, 105/122/155 mm ammunitions, BTR 3U, different types of trucks. . etc. . . 

Myanmar Defence Industries even assembled KS 1B medium range SAM locally.

Myanmar shipyard built from small FACs up to frigates.

Myanmar AF assembled K 8W, CH 3 and unguided 57/80/122 rockets for aircrafts.

Our defence policy is self sufficiency.

Now MM achieved almost 100% self sufficient in infantry weapons.

That's why MM can spend more money on buying things like aircrafts, missiles and other heavy hardware.

In contrast BD has to buy A to Z from other countries.

. . BD has to rely too much on other countries.

As long as you don't have a decent defence industries, you will have to invest too much on importing military hardware from other countries.

That's the difference between MM & BD.

MM may spend less defence budget, but it is more efficient than BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Be realistic.
> 
> Unlike BD, Myanmar has better defence industries.
> 
> Myanmar defence industries produce all infantry weapons and ammunitions, heavy machine guns, heavy mortars and shells, Kevlar body armour and helmet, 122 mm D 30-2 howitzer, 122/240 mm MLRS and rockets, 105/122/155 mm ammunitions, BTR 3U, different types of trucks. . etc. . .
> 
> Myanmar Defence Industries even assembled KS 1B medium range SAM locally.
> 
> Myanmar shipyard built from small FACs up to frigates.
> 
> Myanmar AF assembled K 8W, CH 3 and unguided 57/80/122 rockets for aircrafts.
> 
> Our defence policy is self sufficiency.
> 
> Now MM achieved almost 100% self sufficient in infantry weapons.
> 
> That's why MM can spend more money on buying things like aircrafts, missiles and other heavy hardware.
> 
> In contrast BD has to buy A to Z from other countries.
> 
> . . BD has to rely too much on other countries.
> 
> As long as you don't have a decent defence industries, you will have to invest too much on importing military hardware from other countries.
> 
> That's the difference between MM & BD.
> 
> MM may spend less defence budget, but it is more efficient than BD.



BD defence industry also produces most of what Myanmar does as well now. Just Google what is now being produced in BD from manpads to small warships. In the future even more weapons will be produced in-house.

Unlike Myanmar, BD has an industrial base in areas like electronics and so developing for this sector of sector would be much less expensive and time-consuming for BD over Myanmar.

Myanmar did used to spend 5% of GDP on defence as recently as 2015 but has reduced to 3% now as that number was not sustainable. BD can easily increase from the current low 1.25% of GDP and Myanmar will not be able to respond without diverting huge finds from the development sector.

By 2020/2021, BD will dominate Myanmar in land, sea and air. You will be BD's play thing very soon.


----------



## pher

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Don't bring geo-politics into a thread about military comparisons. This is about military not politics. Even in those regards burma is in an even more disadvantages.
> 
> Fur examples if burma goes to war all the other ethnic groups the country have been in war with for more than 50 years will take the opportunity to take an entire regions for themselves & then burma will have to fight in every fronts.
> View attachment 437732


where did you get your geo-politics knowhow? From dutchman or british?

Burma did have some various warlords, but those have zero intent to seek for independence or expand, all they want is to hold their own territory for some kind of self rule, so what you are preaching will never happen.

And last but not the least, never never claim yourself as a Chinese again to put shame on us. maybe you carry an iota of Chinese blood, but definitely you are a muslim and west-licker from a barbaric island , go to category yourself accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

pher said:


> where did you get your geo-politics knowhow? From dutchman or british?
> 
> Burma did have some various warlords, but those have zero intent to seek for independence or expand, all they want is to hold their own territory for some kind of self rule, so what you are preaching will never happen.
> 
> And last but not the least, never claim yourself as Chinese to put shame on us. maybe you carry an iota of Chinese blood, but definitely you are a muslim and west-licker of a barbaric island , go to category yourself accordingly.


How am I supposed to answer a completely false statement like that? The burmese ethnic rebels goal has always been about independence. Given the chance they will seize it. This is just common knowledge. 

Stick to topic & let us return to discussing about how shitty the Tatmadaw are compared to bangla or other contemporary army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pher

Reashot Xigwin said:


> How am I supposed to answer a completely false statement like that? The burmese ethnic rebels goal has always been about independence. Given the chance they will seize it. This is just common knowledge.
> 
> Stick to topic & let us return to discussing about how shitty the Tatmadaw are compared to bangla or other contemporary army.


you seem have little knowhow of burmar on the ground besides your own wild imagination.The burmese ethnic rebels exist is because China allow it to, not because of they are capable of. Take the example of wa-state , the largest warlord of myanmar who pledge whole loyalty to China, and they have 2 basic principles now, never seeking independence and never ceding an inch of their territory from self-rule. In another word, they are disciplined by China.

It is meaningless to compare military strength without calculating geo-politics factors, otherwise you admired mighty Us of A could easily got a run on vietnam rather than failed miserably. but I bet you primitive islanders will never understand. You think China will sit tight in such event? you are so naive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

pher said:


> you seem have little knowhow of burmar on the ground besides your own wild imagination. The largest warlord of myanmar is wa-state who pledge whole loyalty to China, and they have 2 basic principles now, never seek independence and never cede an inch of their territory from self-rule. In another word, they are disciplined by China.


Rohingya will take that status with grace, showing loyality to BD... anytime in northern Rakhine. Are you willing to take it?


> It is meaningless to compare military strength without calculating geo-politics factors, otherwise you admired mighty Us of A could easily got a run on vietnam rather than failed miserably. but I bet you primitive islanders will never understand. You think China will sit tight in such event? you are so naive.



It depends, Nobody will be willing to go and invade entire burmese territory. It will be at best few KM within border areas. You did not come to rescue of your dear friend Combodia when Thailand pounded them.


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> It depends, Nobody will be willing to go and invade entire burmese territory. It will be at best few KM within border areas. You did not come to rescue of your dear friend Combodia when Thailand pounded them.



No point talking to most Chinese as their world is too small. They are incapable of seeing the big picture.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

pher said:


> you seem have little knowhow of burmar on the ground besides your own wild imagination. The largest warlord of myanmar is wa-state who pledge whole loyalty to China, and they have 2 basic principles now, never seek independence and never cede an inch of their territory from self-rule. In another word, they are disciplined by China.
> 
> It is meaningless to compare military strength without calculating geo-politics factors, otherwise you admired mighty Us of A could easily got a run on vietnam rather than failed miserably. but I bet you primitive islanders will never understand. You think China will sit tight in such event? you are so naive.


Fun facts about geo-politics nothing is set in stone. Any guarantee that the rest of the rebel groups won't take advantages in the coming conflict? I bet you can't even answer that. Even the Wa state will be mighty tempted not to. I know more about burma than you why else do you think I can say with certainty that Burma will lose a possible war with BD? Their army, navy & airforce is garbage. Even if you don't include possible rebellion burma will still lose.

If you want to discuss geo-politics then go start a new thread & don't forget to send me an invite. This thread is about comparing both country military try not to derail it further.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pher

TopCat said:


> Rohingya will take that status with grace, showing loyality to BD... anytime in northern Rakhine. Are you willing to take it?
> 
> 
> It depends, Nobody will be willing to go and invade entire burmese territory. It will be at best few KM within border areas. You did not come to rescue of your dear friend Combodia when Thailand pounded them.


haha, welcome to try with your Rohingya brothers. It remind me of the sirilanka tigers, who cost your big brother india one prime mister and 3k sodilers in 30 years. once China steped in with strategy guidance and military support, what happened next? they got wiped out in less than 3 years. Don't mess with China, otherwise it is the pain you can not bear.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Fun facts about geo-politics nothing is set in stone. Any guarantee that the rest of the rebel groups won't take advantages in the coming conflict? I bet you can't even answer that. Even the Wa state will be mighty tempted not to. I know more about burma than you why else do you think I can say with certainty that Burma will lose a possible war with BD? Their army, navy & airforce is garbage. Even if you don't include possible rebellion burma will still lose.
> 
> If you want to discuss geo-politics then go start a new thread & don't forget to send me an invite. This thread is about comparing both country military try not to derail it further.


your bullshit only make me laugh. you know burma better than me? I have been there over 5 times and I bet you have zero. Even if Burma will lose a possible war with BD, you are assure that China will stand on its back, so it will never happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

pher said:


> haha, welcome to try with your Rohingya brothers. It remind me of the sirilanka tigers, who cost your big brother india one prime mister and 3k sodilers in 30 years. once China steped in with strategy guidance and military support, what happened next? they got wiped out in less than 3 years. Don't mess with China, otherwise it is the pain you can not bear.


Dude, tigers made the blunder by antagonizing India. Otherwise it was a free run for them.
Its our backyard.. and we been playing Arakan game for 1000 years now. China was there then and China is there now. Not counted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

TopCat said:


> Dude, tigers made the blunder by antagonizing India. Otherwise it was a free run for them.
> Its our backyard.. and we been playing Arakan game for 1000 years now. China was there then and China is there now. Not counted.


wow, you mean tiger dissapeared because of india, don't make me laugh, I think indians should be ashamed by your such brag, just looking at their loss. By the way, your backyard is the sea of bay of bangal, be careful of yourself. Dont push me to say something that really hurts.







This is the last episode before sirilanka tiger got wiped out, let your rohingya brothers to try their luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

pher said:


> wow, you mean tiger dissapeared because of they offending india, don't make me laugh, I think indians should be ashamed by your such brag, just looking at their loss. By the way, your backyard is the sea of bay of bangal, be careful of yourself. Dont force me to say something which really hurts.



Dude, calm down.
China will stay neutral between BD and Myanmar
if it came to war. India was different as China treats it as an enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

pher said:


> haha, welcome to try with your Rohingya brothers. It remind me of the sirilanka tigers, who cost your big brother india one prime mister and 3k sodilers in 30 years. once China steped in with strategy guidance and military support, what happened next? they got wiped out in less than 3 years. Don't mess with China, otherwise it is the pain you can not bear.
> 
> 
> your bullshit only make me laugh. you know burma better than me? I have been there over 5 times and I bet you have zero. if Burma will lose a possible war with BD, you bet China will stand on its back so it will never happen.


Why would china interfere in burma again? Both bangladesh & burma are in china's sphere of influence. Even if china decide to intervene at the very least the politburo would try to mediate or limit the destruction between 2 countries to make sure chinese investment & citizens are not harmed. Or at most china would sends arms or expertise to make sure both sides would not be able to dominate one another in order to maintain a status quo. Because china cannot lose bangladesh or burma because both country are equally important to china's geo-politics.

That's the problems with discussing geo-politics. There's a lot of "if & maybe." And not a lot of certainty. That's why I don't talk about politics unless it is warranted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Babur The Uzbek Tiger

China is known to be pragmatic and distance themselves from an ally if it brings condemnation. If they can suffocate North Korea for the same reasons then they will take steps to marginalize Burma and force them to change trajectory when things become too hot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> BD defence industry also produces most of what Myanmar does as well now. Just Google what is now being produced in BD from manpads to small warships. In the future even more weapons will be produced in-house.
> 
> Unlike Myanmar, BD has an industrial base in areas like electronics and so developing for this sector of sector would be much less expensive and time-consuming for BD over Myanmar.
> 
> Myanmar did used to spend 5% of GDP on defence as recently as 2015 but has reduced to 3% now as that number was not sustainable. BD can easily increase from the current low 1.25% of GDP and Myanmar will not be able to respond without diverting huge finds from the development sector.
> 
> By 2020/2021, BD will dominate Myanmar in land, sea and air. You will be BD's play thing very soon.



May your dreams come true.

But your dream of dominating Myanmar will come true only if Myanmar had halted their modernization programme right now.

While Myanmar is adding more and more aircrafts to their inventory, BD has to ground 4 out of 8 older MiG 29s due to high operation costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

UKBengali said:


> BD has an industrial base in areas like electronics



 good one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> we are so scared of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: without us, your dream of OBOR in Indian Ocean will remain in dream





Where do you find these images?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Where do you find these images?


in the internet, It is about Interest, everything is there; pic your things based on your interest 
like you do about models  @Bilal9 vai


----------



## EastBengalPro

Nilgiri said:


> The 3 million dead fantasy needs justification and credence right?



Whats your problem with the figure. In a war every party has their own claim and also there are some neutral claims. 3 million is our claim,needs no justification and credence from any party,its upto you believe or not and stop your non sense bringing it in every piece of discussion in the forum.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> So - Tatmadaw guys fly RC planes for hobby now, Good !


means while BD can fly just paper plane.  


tarpitz said:


> Be realistic.
> 
> Unlike BD, Myanmar has better defence industries.
> 
> Myanmar defence industries produce all infantry weapons and ammunitions, heavy machine guns, heavy mortars and shells, Kevlar body armour and helmet, 122 mm D 30-2 howitzer, 122/240 mm MLRS and rockets, 105/122/155 mm ammunitions, BTR 3U, different types of trucks. . etc. . .
> 
> Myanmar Defence Industries even assembled KS 1B medium range SAM locally.
> 
> Myanmar shipyard built from small FACs up to frigates.
> 
> Myanmar AF assembled K 8W, CH 3 and unguided 57/80/122 rockets for aircrafts.
> 
> Our defence policy is self sufficiency.
> 
> Now MM achieved almost 100% self sufficient in infantry weapons.
> 
> That's why MM can spend more money on buying things like aircrafts, missiles and other heavy hardware.
> 
> In contrast BD has to buy A to Z from other countries.
> 
> . . BD has to rely too much on other countries.
> 
> As long as you don't have a decent defence industries, you will have to invest too much on importing military hardware from other countries.
> 
> That's the difference between MM & BD.
> 
> MM may spend less defence budget, but it is more efficient than BD.


sad. they cant even assemble 122mm howitzer and planing to buy 100+ from China. while they are proud of their heavy defence budget , their general bagged multi million $$ from each deal.  that's why they never try to get ToT. BD-made heaviest infantry weapon is just BD-14 HMG. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

UKBengali said:


> BD defence industry also produces most of what Myanmar does as well now. Just Google what is now being produced in BD from manpads to small warships. In the future even more weapons will be produced in-house.


lol most ? 
how many type of AA gun do BD produce ? sniper rifle ?
RPG ?
Motar and Howitzer ?
even Kevlar Helmat ?
MLRS ?
Amour cars ?
assembly of AJT like K-8 ? ………………………………… ?
ur defence product are just a few items. not even half of Myanmar can do. mention if BD can any one of above list. 


UKBengali said:


> Myanmar did used to spend 5% of GDP on defence as recently as 2015 but has reduced to 3% now as that number was not sustainable. BD can easily increase from the current low 1.25% of GDP and Myanmar will not be able to respond without diverting huge finds from the development sector


go and increase even upto 10%. we dont care as long as BD have a horde of corrupted general. they will make a deal with superhigh price tag. lol


UKBengali said:


> 2020/2021, BD will dominate Myanmar in land, sea and air. You will be BD's play thing very soon


 catch us if u can.


TopCat said:


> Rohingya will take that status with grace, showing loyality to BD... anytime in northern Rakhine. Are you willing to take it?


 or u also can think in another way of their loyality. if they want to stay their bangla brothers forever and forget about returning ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> l
> 
> or u also can think in another way of their loyality. if they want to stay their bangla brothers forever and forget about returning ?


They are more likely go back eshtablish their rights on the property, sell them to China and migrate to civilized country with tons of cash.


----------



## bluesky

Babur The Uzbek Tiger said:


> China is known to be pragmatic and distance themselves from an ally if it brings condemnation. If they can suffocate North Korea for the same reasons then they will take steps to marginalize Burma and force them to change trajectory when things become too hot.


No, not really!! China will not change its positive gesture towards MM, because it is selling China natural gas from Arakan, the land of Rohingyas.



ENFJ (-A / -T) said:


> Whats your problem with the figure. In a war every party has their own claim and also there are some neutral claims. 3 million is our claim,needs no justification and credence from any party,its upto you believe or not and stop your non sense bringing it in every piece of discussion in the forum.


3 million is a fantasy figure. This is probably the reason that @Nilgiri does not believe in Bangladesh and BBS statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

UMS Kyan Sit Thar F 12 in Chuk Samed, Thailand, 3700 km from the home port,


----------



## tarpitz

Border Flag Meeting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Centaur

BDforever said:


> It is the largest reserve force on earth  named Ansar-VDP
> wanna know the size ?
> it is 6.1 million


Do not count the Ansar-vdp. They are no match for any well equipped army. They can be good support though but they will not help you to be victorious . 

And also opponent can have such reserve!

And also infantry numbers will not make you the winner.
Logistics is the key to win a battle. UK army is just less than 90 thousand but that doesn't make them inferior to other big power even in conventional warfare!


----------



## BDforever

Jacksparrow47 said:


> Do not count the Ansar-vdp. They are no match for any well equipped army. They can be good support though but they will not help you to be victorious .
> 
> And also opponent can have such reserve!
> 
> And also infantry numbers will not make you the winner.
> Logistics is the key to win a battle. UK army is just less than 90 thousand but that doesn't make them inferior to other big power even in conventional warfare!


oh I do not know this , how silly I am

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> oh I do not know this , how silly I am



Ansar infantry would be deadly in the jungles and mountains of Arakan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> means while BD can fly just paper plane.



They will find a way to mess that up too and blame India for it (and kiss China *** too while crying about their UNSC voting) and then threaten they will shoot down next MM plane.  BD STRONK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> This is probably the reason that @Nilgiri does not believe in Bangladesh and BBS statistics.



Partly, but more to do with why you lot run away from explaining how BD achieves 75% cattle herd meat processing rate sustainably...when the world max is 30%:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bang...-consumption-soars.525749/page-2#post-9985909

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/repo...ality-credibility.525379/page-2#post-10004959

_"A DLS source said there were 23.8 million cows and buffalo_

_18/24 = 75% claimed processing rate.

World max hovers around 30% in comparison, World average around 15% and high pop density average much less (often in single digits) - if you want numbers I can provide them (already done in the case of the first one w.r.t USA).

Please tell me the phenomenally awesome animal husbandry rates and <12 month growth rates achieved only in Bangladesh compared to the world for a sustainable herd size in such an extremely densely populated + feedlot restricted area + low unit input to boot. Hopefully its scaleable/applicable to all other animal rearing/production/processing so we can increase world production by 6 - 7 times by simply following the awesome, revolutionary BD discovery.

Or is Occam's razor that something fundamentally wrong with the BBS claims more applicable? You decide."_
_

==========_
FYI A grand total of 0 Bangladeshi forumers have managed to defend/explain the BBS claim. About 5 (and counting) have fled from the scene (including you).

Now if you can't do something as simple as this, why should anyone believe you on pretty much anything else (71 hoax claims, poverty, sanitation, health, mortality, education etc etc) that involves big numbers and stat analysis? Seems all the aptitude for basic math/logic (like simple make the number somewhat believable even if you are lying/propaganda) went to West Bengal as far as Bengal region goes. 

Credibility is earned, not given for free.

BD should NOT be in business of looking for handouts all the time on the back of other sympathy....esp when thinking basic logic should also be forked over at same time.

@django @Rain Man

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

Sometimes. international statistics people cannot understand the reality in BD. For example, consumption of animal meat during two or other occasions. If the 80% of the hides are smuggled out to India how can the international people will count the real meat consumption in BD?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

UMS Kyan Sit Thar F 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehedi44

UKBengali said:


> Ansar infantry would be deadly in the jungles and mountains of Arakan.


Plz explain....and where do u live ...that is ur country of residence ...


----------



## bluesky

mehedi44 said:


> Plz explain....and where do u live ...that is ur country of residence ...


But, what happens if the fight is in Arakan? Are you talking of a defensive war with Burma? Means, Burma will attack us and we will be protecting our residences?


----------



## UKBengali

mehedi44 said:


> Plz explain....and where do u live ...that is ur country of residence ...



Everyone knows that any war between BD and Myanmar would be fought in Arakan, with the ragtag Barmans desperately trying to stop the BD infantry overrunning the whole area.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> Sometimes. international statistics people cannot understand the reality in BD. For example, consumption of animal meat during two or other occasions. If the 80% of the hides are smuggled out to India how can the international people will count the real meat consumption in BD?



Hey idiot, do you understand how long it takes Zebu cattle (and all cattle in general) to grow from birth to full size (for beef production, forget dairy for now)? Hint: its not under one year. Combine that with nowhere near 100% animal husbandry rate (that adds another coefficient). Factor in feedlot and input costs and efficiencies after that. It has been proven that you can reach only 30% for beef production/herd in several countries (that dont have a stupid BBS blah blahing) at best...that too with huge amount of room and input/animal (that BD has next to zero). If anything the rate in BD is probably around 10%, yet it claims 75% (probably because it measures some form of lax market transactions rather than actual individual units...and hope no one notices that is never 1:1 ratio.... for biggest possible feel good number for domestic morons so they vote for BAL because "improvement").

When you slaughter 75% of a herd (of pretty much any large animal) you have in just a year, you will have 0 herd incredibly fast. DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT BASIC THING?

Sorry BBS thinking it can lift chicken rearing rates or something of that size to cattle rearing rates as though they are the same growth and feed input time cycles is the most stupidest thing ever, even for a propaganda outlet.

If you personally lack the basic aptitude to figure out this basic logic that BBS numbers are basically what the last two letters in acronym are....then I have no idea what you are doing (supposedly) in Japan....past being an illegal dhobi kind of fellow there like you BD's are sooooo good at.

"International statistics" and "consumption of meat during two or other occasions" (BBS already claimed eid is 50% of the claimed total demand) ....has ZERO to do with the BBS internally derived "results" being a bunch of bullcrap when basic cattle rearing fundamental rates (backed by a plethora of non BBS world data) are applied. 

Super rich, super big country with massive beef production (say USA), has 30% sustainable yearly processing rate of herd....backed up by rates of every other country in the world (which are all about same or lower). 

Poor impoverished, low investment and super densely populated, low area BD has 75% processing rate because super credible BBS says so....yeah ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Did I read the thread title right? I mean, there isn't any comparison really, Myanmar air force will achieve complete air superiority over Bangaldesh in 6-8 hours max, and after that it would be like open season for their ground troops and navy.



Aung Zaya said:


> catch us if u can.



BD can't, they can only give you future dates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Rain Man said:


> Did I read the thread title right? I mean, there isn't any comparison really, Myanmar air force will achieve complete air superiority over Bangaldesh in 6-8 hours max, and after that it would be like open season for their ground troops and navy.


With big ticket AF fighters in the pipeline for BD yet the war will be on sea. That is why so much emphasis is given in the naval build up and landing craft.


----------



## dray

TopCat said:


> With big ticket AF fighters in the pipeline for BD yet the war will be on sea. That is why so much emphasis is given in the naval build up and landing craft.



On a serious note, China has too much stake in Myanmar, and India won't take sides there, so forget the war option. Besides, air power plays a decisive role in coastal naval warfare, BD & Myanmar don't have a blue water navy, the battle will be in a narrow area within the reach of air strike.


----------



## UKBengali

Rain Man said:


> On a serious note, China has too much stake in Myanmar, and India won't take sides there, so forget the war option. Besides, air power plays a decisive role in coastal naval warfare, BD & Myanmar don't have a blue water navy, the battle will be in a narrow area within the reach of air strike.



BD ships, airbases and ground troops are equipped with SAMs to take care of MAF.


----------



## mehedi44

bluesky said:


> But, what happens if the fight is in Arakan? Are you talking of a defensive war with Burma? Means, Burma will attack us and we will be protecting our residences?


i am implying that u reside out of the country now and u dont have the slightest idea about the ANSAR training.....


----------



## bluesky

mehedi44 said:


> i am implying that u reside out of the country now and u dont have the slightest idea about the ANSAR training.....


I have full knowledge of Ansar training. They are not trained to fight in a border war with the needed types of weapons. However, when guys like you cannot handle a simple weapon, the Ansars can handle complex weapons. They will make a big difference when the country is under attack. Do you think the Ansars will be allowed to sit idle with chewing gums in their mouths? You have also to understand why a Major General is deputed as Chief to the Ansars. So, do not disrespect Ansars.


----------



## tarpitz

TopCat said:


> With big ticket AF fighters in the pipeline for BD yet the war will be on sea. That is why so much emphasis is given in the naval build up and landing craft.



out of 6 frigates from your mighty navy are second hand.

The oldest 2 frigates were commissioned even before the creation of BD. (48 & 47 yrs old ships)

Even the youngest frigates, which was decommissioned and recommissioned again and again, was first commissioned 16 years ago.

2 out of 6 frigates have no anti ship missiles, no sonar, no ASW capabilities.

Downgraded Type 056 corvettes C 13 B have no sonar & no ASW capabilities.

Air defence? Yes MN frigates are weak in AD. But it is still ok with Igla S with optical tracking system coz BAF doesn't have any anti ship capabilities.

BTW do not forget that 5 out of 6 frigates from your mighty navy have no SAM at all. 

2 out of 6 frigates don't even have AAA guns.

3 out of 6 frigates have no SAM.

Don't talk about ''BD will blah blah blah in future''. Just tired of it. Too much ''will''. 

Myanmar has 5 FFGs with C 802A and Kh 35.
BD has only 4 FFG with C 802 and Otomat mk 2. ( 2 Hamilton class cutters have no anti ship missiles)

Myanmar has 3 corvettes armed with C 802A and BD has only 2 C 13B with C 802A and 2 Castle class OPV with short range C 704.

Myanmar has 18 FAC armed with C 802A while BD has only 4-6 old FAC armed with short range C 704.

BD has 2 old Ming class sub.
Myanmar has 5 frigates and 3 corvettes which are fitted with modern sonar. 
BD has only three ships which are equipped with sonar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehedi44

n


bluesky said:


> I have full knowledge of Ansar training. They are not trained to fight in a border war with the needed types of weapons. However, when guys like you cannot handle a simple weapon, the Ansars can handle complex weapons. They will make a big difference when the country is under attack. Do you think the Ansars will be allowed to sit idle with chewing gums in their mouths? You have also to understand why a Major General is deputed as Chief to the Ansars. So, do not disrespect Ansars.


 all ansar units are not trained with complex weapons.....police force is better trained than ansars...major generals are also deputed to medical colleges...please pay a visit to the medical college hospitals

do u have any idea how much they get as paycheck....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

tarpitz said:


> out of 6 frigates from your mighty navy are second hand.
> 
> The oldest 2 frigates were commissioned even before the creation of BD. (48 & 47 yrs old ships)
> 
> Even the youngest frigates, which was decommissioned and recommissioned again and again, was first commissioned 16 years ago.
> 
> 2 out of 6 frigates have no anti ship missiles, no sonar, no ASW capabilities.
> 
> Downgraded Type 056 corvettes C 13 B have no sonar & no ASW capabilities.
> 
> Air defence? Yes MN frigates are weak in AD. But it is still ok with Igla S with optical tracking system coz BAF doesn't have any anti ship capabilities.
> 
> BTW do not forget that 5 out of 6 frigates from your mighty navy have no SAM at all.
> 
> 2 out of 6 frigates don't even have AAA guns.
> 
> 3 out of 6 frigates have no SAM.
> 
> Don't talk about ''BD will blah blah blah in future''. Just tired of it. Too much ''will''.
> 
> Myanmar has 5 FFGs with C 802A and Kh 35.
> BD has only 4 FFG with C 802 and Otomat mk 2. ( 2 Hamilton class cutters have no anti ship missiles)
> 
> Myanmar has 3 corvettes armed with C 802A and BD has only 2 C 13B with C 802A and 2 Castle class OPV with short range C 704.
> 
> Myanmar has 18 FAC armed with C 802A while BD has only 4-6 old FAC armed with short range C 704.
> 
> BD has 2 old Ming class sub.
> Myanmar has 5 frigates and 3 corvettes which are fitted with modern sonar.
> BD has only three ships which are equipped with sonar.


Haha look at this retard.
MM frigate has weak AD.Their ship don’t need protection from anti-ship missiles from ship,it is only for use against jets and anti-ship missile carried by jets.
Super stealth magic frigates
Lol second hand frigates are better equipped than these sea state level 4 ships.
Well the Burmese were jumping around that they were gonna buy submarines.
Haha Bangladesh Navy bought submarines ahead.
And even Myanmar is gonna buy “old” and useless Ming class submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

tarpitz said:


> out of 6 frigates from your mighty navy are second hand.
> 
> The oldest 2 frigates were commissioned even before the creation of BD. (48 & 47 yrs old ships)
> 
> Even the youngest frigates, which was decommissioned and recommissioned again and again, was first commissioned 16 years ago.
> 
> 2 out of 6 frigates have no anti ship missiles, no sonar, no ASW capabilities.
> 
> Downgraded Type 056 corvettes C 13 B have no sonar & no ASW capabilities.
> 
> Air defence? Yes MN frigates are weak in AD. But it is still ok with Igla S with optical tracking system coz BAF doesn't have any anti ship capabilities.
> 
> BTW do not forget that 5 out of 6 frigates from your mighty navy have no SAM at all.
> 
> 2 out of 6 frigates don't even have AAA guns.
> 
> 3 out of 6 frigates have no SAM.
> 
> Don't talk about ''BD will blah blah blah in future''. Just tired of it. Too much ''will''.
> 
> Myanmar has 5 FFGs with C 802A and Kh 35.
> BD has only 4 FFG with C 802 and Otomat mk 2. ( 2 Hamilton class cutters have no anti ship missiles)
> 
> Myanmar has 3 corvettes armed with C 802A and BD has only 2 C 13B with C 802A and 2 Castle class OPV with short range C 704.
> 
> Myanmar has 18 FAC armed with C 802A while BD has only 4-6 old FAC armed with short range C 704.
> 
> BD has 2 old Ming class sub.
> Myanmar has 5 frigates and 3 corvettes which are fitted with modern sonar.
> BD has only three ships which are equipped with sonar.



I did not count all the river boat in BD like what MM navy did

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Nabil365 said:


> Haha look at this retard.
> MM frigate has weak AD.Their ship don’t need protection from anti-ship missiles from ship,it is only for use against jets and anti-ship missile carried by jets.
> Super stealth magic frigates
> Lol second hand frigates are better equipped than these sea state level 4 ships.
> Well the Burmese were jumping around that they were gonna buy submarines.
> Haha Bangladesh Navy bought submarines ahead.
> And even Myanmar is gonna buy “old” and useless Ming class submarines.



At the start of any naval war between BD and Myanmar, BD submarines and anti-ship missiles fired from ships will destroy the defenceless Myanmarese Navy.


----------



## Nabil365

UKBengali said:


> At the start of any naval war between BD and Myanmar, BD submarines and anti-ship missiles fired from ships will destroy the defenceless Myanmarese Navy.


Then the Burmese superior Aircrafts will be clocked from both sea and land.


----------



## UKBengali

Nabil365 said:


> Then the Burmese superior Aircrafts will be clocked from both sea and land.



Two more C-13Bs are being built in China for delivery next year. The air-defences of the BD fleet just gets stronger.


----------



## dray

UKBengali said:


> BD ships, airbases and ground troops are equipped with SAMs to take care of MAF.



Meh..That doesn't make them invincible against a credible threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Rain Man said:


> Meh..That doesn't make them invincible against a credible threat.


True...

But, burma isn't a credible threat for Bangladesh! Its like an annoying mosquito...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Cannon Fodder said:


> True...
> 
> But, burma isn't a credible threat for Bangladesh! Its like an annoying mosquito...


A country with only 4 operational MiG 29 is nothing more than a hungry pig to MM as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Aung Zaya said:


> means while BD can fly just paper plane.
> 
> sad. they cant even assemble 122mm howitzer and planing to buy 100+ from China. while they are proud of their heavy defence budget , their general bagged multi million $$ from each deal.  that's why they never try to get ToT. BD-made heaviest infantry weapon is just BD-14 HMG. lol



Whatever floats your boat bud...









BDforever said:


> in the internet, It is about Interest, everything is there; pic your things based on your interest
> like you do about models  @Bilal9 vai



Shundorira amar browser-e easy choila aashey...ki ar kora.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

tarpitz said:


> A country with only 4 operational MiG 29 is nothing more than a hungry pig to MM as well.


LOL, we have money maggot! Which you dont. Its a matter of month to convert 4 to 40. Your friend Russia is eager for our nod...

BTW, a pig is more dangerous than a mosquito...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Cannon Fodder said:


> True...
> 
> But, burma isn't a credible threat for Bangladesh! Its like an annoying mosquito...



Check Myanmar air force, it's a lot bigger with better planes than BD air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Rain Man said:


> Check Myanmar air force, it's a lot bigger with better planes than BD air force.


I dont think anybody is loosing sleep over it. Besides the situation will reverse completely once modern mrcas arrive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Rain Man said:


> Check Myanmar air force, it's a lot bigger with better planes than BD air force.


LOL, we know. And we aren't loosing our good night sleep over it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

Rain Man said:


> Check Myanmar air force, it's a lot bigger with better planes than BD air force.



Target practice for when MRCA contract is fulfilled.
Saves BD spending money on drone targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

There is a valid point however. Bangladeshi armed forces are seriously outgunned. 

There has to be a geopolitically sensitive and forward looking rationale to picking who we buy weapons from at this point.

I hope we move away from China and Russian sourced systems to more western based ones despite the higher upfront cost. 

Firstly, there probably will be a higher level of tactical capability with western systems.

More importantly, a strong political message will be achieved as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

TopCat said:


> I dont think anybody is loosing sleep over it. Besides the situation will reverse completely once modern mrcas arrive.





UKBengali said:


> Target practice for when MRCA contract is fulfilled.
> Saves BD spending money on drone targets.



When..... Will........... Once........ 

Bangladeshi defence (and everything else) is perpetually on future tense mode..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> There is a valid point however. Bangladeshi armed forces are seriously outgunned.
> 
> There has to be a geopolitically sensitive and forward looking rationale to picking who we buy weapons from at this point.
> 
> I hope we move away from China and Russian sourced systems to more western based ones despite the higher upfront cost.
> 
> Firstly, there probably will be a higher level of tactical capability with western systems.
> 
> More importantly, a strong political message will be achieved as well.



I am inclined to go with the Gripen, as even though it needs US clearance for engines, I dont think the US will stop Sweden from selling it to BD. Also as France has little participation in the programme then I cannot forsee any Indian pressure to block supplies to BD.

Gripen E will be able to shoot down any MAF aircraft with ease. Brazil ordered 36 Gripens for 5.4 billion dollars and BD will be able to afford 12-18 of these fighters. Gripen itself is not that much more expensive than Russian planes but will save massively in terms of operational costs and maintenance.

Russians are messing around with BD over SU-30SME , so time to give them the boot and their offer of Mig-35 is useful against Myanmar but useless against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> I am inclined to go with the Gripen, as even though it needs US clearance for engines, I dont think the US will stop Sweden from selling it to BD. Also as France has little participation in the programme then I cannot forsee any Indian pressure to block supplies to BD.
> 
> Gripen E will be able to shoot down any MAF aircraft with ease. Brazil ordered 36 Gripens for 5.4 billion dollars and BD will be able to afford 12-18 of these fighters. Gripen itself is not that much more expensive than Russian planes but will save massively in terms of operational costs and maintenance.
> 
> Russians are messing around with BD over SU-30SME , so time to give them the boot and their offer of Mig-35 is useful against Myanmar but useless against India.


Yep, Gripen E combined with Global Eye AWACS. We can afford them and they are most efficient systems in the market...

BTW, Brazil paid huge amount for 36 Gripens because they got some TOT from SAAB. 

I think, we can go for 36 Gripens and 4 Global Eye AWACS with slow delivery rate!

Anyway, lets see what happens...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

UKBengali said:


> I am inclined to go with the Gripen, as even though it needs US clearance for engines, I dont think the US will stop Sweden from selling it to BD. Also as France has little participation in the programme then I cannot forsee any Indian pressure to block supplies to BD.
> 
> Gripen E will be able to shoot down any MAF aircraft with ease. Brazil ordered 36 Gripens for 5.4 billion dollars and BD will be able to afford 12-18 of these fighters. Gripen itself is not that much more expensive than Russian planes but will save massively in terms of operational costs and maintenance.
> 
> Russians are messing around with BD over SU-30SME , so time to give them the boot and their offer of Mig-35 is useful against Myanmar but useless against India.



I think Gripen is a reasonable option. The real key is the release of AMRAAMs from the US. 

Nothing is free in life of course, and I am sure that for the US to acquiesce to such a request, there will be a heavy price for Bangladesh. i.e. some sort of China containment measure that involves Bangladesh. 

I am sure Tillerson's designation isn't humanitarian in nature.


----------



## Nilgiri

Avicenna said:


> i.e. some sort of China containment measure that involves Bangladesh.



LOL 

@Chinese-Dragon @pher @chengdusudise @Aung Zaya 

BD STRONK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> I think Gripen is a reasonable option. The real key is the release of AMRAAMs from the US.
> 
> Nothing is free in life of course, and I am sure that for the US to acquiesce to such a request, there will be a heavy price for Bangladesh. i.e. some sort of China containment measure that involves Bangladesh.
> 
> I am sure Tillerson's designation isn't humanitarian in nature.



BD simply must never get involved in any kind of containment of China. Apart from the Rohingya issue, it has been a good friend of BD. It has opened it's domestic market to BD goods and that has grown at 30% a year since 2010 to touch 1 billion US dollars now. It also is supplying tech to build up BD defence industry and has agreed to many billions of dollars of low-interest loans to build infrastructure - over 20 billion US dollars is likely in total.

Amraam is no longer required as the European ramjet-powered Meteor is now available for Gripen. If the US wants BD to be part of Chinese containment strategy to approve engine supply, then BD will have to forgo the Gripen and look elsewhere.

PS - BD has never worked against Chinese interests in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Nilgiri said:


> LOL
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon @pher @chengdusudise @Aung Zaya
> 
> BD STRONK



What a turd. Tagging people for trolling purposes rather than actually contributing to the discussion. 

Its Thanksgiving dude. Even though your Canadian I would hope you have better things to do than post in a BD subforum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Avicenna said:


> What a turd. Tagging people for trolling purposes rather than actually contributing to the discussion.
> 
> Its Thanksgiving dude. Even though your Canadian I would hope you have better things to do than post in a BD subforum.



It's just funny you think BD has anything to offer for "containment" of any other country in the world, much less one the size of China. You can barely "contain" yourself after all.

Yah it is thanksgiving, lets all be thankful for BD delusional humour  where would we all be without it 

@django

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Nilgiri said:


> It's just funny you think BD has anything to offer for "containment" of any other country in the world, much less one the size of China. You can barely "contain" yourself after all.
> 
> Yah it is thanksgiving, lets all be thankful for BD delusional humour  where would we all be without it
> 
> @django


They must be thinking it's April the 1st.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Every country has a role to play. However big or small.

In the end, Bangladesh, Pakistan, India are all simply pawns for the larger powers.

And please don't delude yourself in thinking India is one of those.

There is no delusion in the things i post here.

You on the other hand are a clown.



django said:


> They must be thinking it's April the 1st.Kudos bro



Kudos to you bro for joining us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

*Bangladesh’s Sonadia Port Dilemma: Is the US Navy the Answer?*


August 13, 2014
Bangladesh faces a tough challenge in going ahead with plans to set up a deep seaport at Sonadia due to various implications for both national security and regional stability. The naval strategies of China, India, and the United States are on a collision course, as all three naval powers are vying for a strategic presence in the Bay of Bengal. A presence in the Bay is aimed at furthering the strategic objectives of these external powers in the Indian Ocean and the Pacific, including the positioning and counter-positioning of naval fleets, establishing naval bases and surveillance stations, and ensuring accessibility to key ports via joint naval exercises.

The government of Bangladesh recently put off deciding on signing a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with the Chinese for the construction of the Sonadia port. This delay in signing off on the contract reflects heightened perceptions of strategic and security risks of late, mainly stemming from the potential strategic use of the Sonadia port by an external power, which could cause serious ripples in Bangladesh’s national security outlook. The awarding of a deep seaport would have serious consequences in terms of Bangladesh’s role in the region, and maybe even globally. Any rash and uncalculated decision on the Sonadia port by the government could undermine national security and regional stability. Ongoing bilateral economic and security cooperation between Bangladesh and China, India, and the United States also risks being adversely affected unless the port is awarded to a neutral third party.

China has evidently gained the confidence of the leadership in Dhaka with prospects of closer economic and defense cooperation, culminating in the announcement of a strategic partnership. However, the momentum of this growing relationship between Dhaka and Beijing suddenly ‘stalled’ due to this recent decision to defer the signing of the MOU on the port, which was supposed to be signed during the recent visit of the prime minister to Beijing but was dropped from the agenda at the very last moment, putting the two countries’ bilateral relations in serious jeopardy.

Chinese delegates have offered a total of $5B for the construction of the Sonadia port. They have expressed an interest in financing, designing, and building the facility, along with being involved in the ongoing operations and maintenance of the port once construction is complete. The main point of disagreement that arose during negotiations with the Bangladesh government revolved around Chinese insistence on retaining the right to ‘design the facility.’ Design of the facility by the Chinese would allow them to control the scope, which could mean future upgrades for strategic use of the Sonadia port via the installation of surveillance equipment and berths for navy warships. A Chinese naval presence at Sonadia would counterpoise the Indian Naval Headquarters of the Eastern Command at Vishakapatnam and pose a threat to regional stability. The China threat is thought to be one of the top priorities of the Modi Government. On his first foreign excursion to Bhutan, Prime Minister Modi entered into an agreement with the Himalayan Kingdom that neither of the neighbors will allow their territories to be used for any purposes inimical to the other – a means of preventing any inroads from the Chinese into the South Asia region. Therefore it is extremely unlikely that India would react favorably to any request from Bangladesh to allow the Chinese entry into the Bay of Bengal.

A Chinese naval presence in the Bay would also go against the national interests of Bangladesh. External trade through the port of Chittagong and the exploration and production of oil and gas from the deep sea blocks in the Bay of Bengal will be halted in the event of an outbreak of hostilities between rival powers. Allowing the PLA Navy access to the Bay of Bengal would also go against the principle of ‘friendship to all, malice to none’ by allowing the use of Bangladeshi territory in a way that is ‘inimical to India.’

The decision not to sign the MOU has disappointed the Chinese side, and it risks producing resentment that could result in the withdrawal of China’s pledges of economic and security assistance. This would effectively deprive Bangladesh of the option of playing the ‘China card,’ which would force it back under the Indian umbrella. Since Bangladesh has desperately tried to keep out of complete surrender to the whims of its neighboring power, perhaps a partnership with the United States may be the only viable alternative. At present, the Pacific Command of the US Navy and the Bangladesh navy are holding joint naval exercises in the Bay of Bengal. Under President Obama’s Asia ‘pivot’ policy, the US Navy plans to relocate about 60 percent of its naval assets to the region. This would allow the United States to use the Bay of Bengal as a second theater in containing Chinese expansion beyond Myanmar. To this end, access to the Chittagong port and the Bay of Bengal would provide an excellent strategic fit for the US Navy.

A convergence of interests between a global superpower and a smaller emergent economy in South Asia could make for a mutually beneficial security partnership. US naval ships operating in the Pacific and the Indian Ocean would find it convenient to use the port facilities in Chittagong for repair and refurbishment, in addition to the possible policing of the Bay of Bengal. Assurances from the United States with respect to Bangladesh’s security dilemma could come after the Hasina regime demonstrates its willingness to reconcile with the opposition and bolster the country’s democratic credentials.

The US Navy would be perfect for the role of a balancer in the Bay of Bengal, fending off the dangers of Chinese expansionism and Indian dominance. Bangladesh can accept any one of a range of other offers for financing a deep seaport on the Bay of Bengal, whether from the Norwegians, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), Japan, and/or a consortium from Europe. And any option for the strategic use of a commercial hub at Sonadia should be off the table on the grounds of national security.



_Sheikh Rahman is a contributor to Geopoliticalmonitor.com_

https://www.geopoliticalmonitor.com/bangladeshs-sonadia-port-dilemma-us-navy-answer/

An old article but an interesting read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> BD has never worked against Chinese interests in the past.


We should only care about Bangladeshi interest! Even if it harms Chinese interest we should not give flying fuk about that.

Only Bangladeshi interest should matter...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Cannon Fodder said:


> We should only care about Bangladeshi interest! Even if it harms Chinese interest we should not give flying fuk about that.
> 
> Only Bangladeshi interest should matter...


BD china are not bound by ideology but china burma are. We are just not natural ally. We have too much stake in the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chengdusudise

I‘m glad burma are doing a wonderful job in resisting the expansion of muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dy1022

Importing more Chinese money and weapons to contain China?

Nice strategy

@Nilgiri @pher @Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

dy1022 said:


> Importing more Chinese money and weapons to contain China?
> 
> Nice strategy


and what is your plan of balancing Indian presence in Indian ocean and Bay of Bengal ? i am 100% sure it is not Myanmar. Myanmar has strong good view about India and might potential India's partner.
On the other hand Bangladesh has strong anti-India position,so it makes your possible ally in terms of military and OBOR. 
So what are you doing and suggesting mean lack of strategic depth. Nice going


----------



## EastBengalPro

Avicenna said:


> An old article but an interesting read.



Interesting read but you know general population of Bangladesh are against any sort of foreign base in the soil or sea in Bangladesh.Inviting USA could be further damaging although they had requested for a base in BOB multi times before which was turned down every time. Entering into Geo Political influence game of China US is the last thing we would consider.Having said that, It would depend largely on how hostile China-MM efforts become towards Bangladesh.



chengdusudise said:


> ‘m glad burma are doing a wonderful job in resisting the expansion of muslims



It will expand you like or not or whatever MM do to resist or whatever ban China impose.You can not stop ordinary people's belief.







http://www.pewforum.org/files/2015/03/PF_15.04.02_ProjectionsFullReport.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

dy1022 said:


> Importing more Chinese money and weapons to contain China?
> 
> Nice strategy
> 
> @Nilgiri @pher @Aung Zaya


great idea indeed. ha ha  i must say they dont even know what their position is. 



BDforever said:


> what is your plan of balancing Indian presence in Indian ocean and Bay of Bengal ? i am 100% sure it is not Myanmar. Myanmar has strong good view about India and might potential India's partner.


lol if we move , China dont even need BD to control BoB and Indian Ocean. great luck for BD is our policy will be neutral , just friend no enemy. it's different with BD who think of both their neigbhours are enemies plus historical former brother called Pakistan as well.


BDforever said:


> On the other hand Bangladesh has strong anti-India position,so it makes your possible ally in terms of military and OBOR.


they dont care what people think of but what their gov do.even whole forum know Hasina is pro China or pro India. on the other hand , China might think Myanmar can give Southern Sea exit for China's Landlock states which is also main safe path for their oil and gas import and it can also used to balance power in BoB. 3 targets in one shot. no need to consider about BD role in whole process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> great idea indeed. ha ha  i must say they dont even know what their position is.
> 
> 
> lol if we move , China dont even need BD to control BoB and Indian Ocean. great luck for BD is our policy will be neutral , just friend no enemy. it's different with BD who think of both their neigbhours are enemies plus historical former brother called Pakistan as well.
> 
> they dont care what people think of but what their gov do.even whole forum know Hasina is pro China or pro India. on the other hand , China might think Myanmar can give Southern Sea exit for China's Landlock states which is also main safe path for their oil and gas import and it can also used to balance power in BoB. 3 targets in one shot. no need to consider about BD role in whole process.


 yea lol, sending more than 600,000 ppl in BD, violating airspace and say BD thinks Burma as enemy, good joke.
again lol, you are not in a position to be a regional balance  and I am 100% sure you will not even try to. you don't have own control to your ports, latest chinese deal says thing- 70% to China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> great idea indeed. ha ha  i must say they dont even know what their position is.
> 
> 
> lol if we move , China dont even need BD to control BoB and Indian Ocean. great luck for BD is our policy will be neutral , just friend no enemy. it's different with BD who think of both their neigbhours are enemies plus historical former brother called Pakistan as well.
> 
> they dont care what people think of but what their gov do.even whole forum know Hasina is pro China or pro India. on the other hand , China might think Myanmar can give Southern Sea exit for China's Landlock states which is also main safe path for their oil and gas import and it can also used to balance power in BoB. 3 targets in one shot. no need to consider about BD role in whole process.



Its the breeding season and all the mad dogs around you (including BD) think MM is still virgin. They all just want your precious little one. But the season does not last for ever..


----------



## Avicenna

Aung Zaya said:


> great idea indeed. ha ha  i must say they dont even know what their position is.
> 
> 
> lol if we move , China dont even need BD to control BoB and Indian Ocean. great luck for BD is our policy will be neutral , just friend no enemy. it's different with BD who think of both their neigbhours are enemies plus historical former brother called Pakistan as well.
> 
> they dont care what people think of but what their gov do.even whole forum know Hasina is pro China or pro India. on the other hand , China might think Myanmar can give Southern Sea exit for China's Landlock states which is also main safe path for their oil and gas import and it can also used to balance power in BoB. 3 targets in one shot. no need to consider about BD role in whole process.



What your government is doing is disgusting. Enjoy being a North Korea-lite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dy1022

Aung Zaya said:


> great idea indeed. ha ha  i must say they dont even know what their position is.
> 
> 
> lol if we move , China dont even need BD to control BoB and Indian Ocean. great luck for BD is our policy will be neutral , just friend no enemy. it's different with BD who think of both their neigbhours are enemies plus historical former brother called Pakistan as well.
> 
> they dont care what people think of but what their gov do.even whole forum know Hasina is pro China or pro India. on the other hand , China might think Myanmar can give Southern Sea exit for China's Landlock states which is also main safe path for their oil and gas import and it can also used to balance power in BoB. 3 targets in one shot. no need to consider about BD role in whole process.







*Nature of Rohingya crisis not up to Washington to define*
By Ai Jun Source:Global Times Published: 2017/11/23 22:53:39

US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson claimed in a written statement Wednesday that "the situation in northern Rakhine state constitutes ethnic cleansing against the Rohingya." Ethnic cleansing, according to the definition of a UN commission of experts, means "a purposeful policy designed by one ethnic or religious group to remove by violent and terror-inspiring means the civilian population of another ethnic or religious group from certain geographic areas." Leveling such an accusation causes a worldwide sensation. The question is whether the US can define the nature of the crisis.

The root cause of the Rohingya crisis lies in the historical conflicts between Buddhist and Muslim communities in Rakhine state. *After deadly attacks by so-called Rohingya Arsa militants in October last year, Myanmar launched a military crackdown in the region. The operation was aimed at terrorists. *

Nay Pyi Taw has been coping with the turmoil. As long as the government continues to govern, only it can be counted on for the final and thorough resolution of the current crisis, not the US. 

The ASEAN Chairman's Statement of the 31st ASEAN Summit *offered no description of the alleged persecution the local people are suffering.* All it said about the crisis was a number of ASEAN leaders encourage Myanmar to "take immediate steps to end the violence in Rakhine … (and) address the refugee problem through verification process" and support the Myanmar government in its efforts to promote harmony and reconciliation between the various communities. 

*This is a signal that ASEAN does not welcome interference in Myanmar's domestic affairs by outside forces. *The last thing it wants is to witness Myanmar fall apart. That's why ASEAN accepted Nay Pyi Taw's entry into the bloc in 1997 despite pressure from the West not to do so.

*US sanctions toward Myanmar from 1988 to 2016 were not aimed at Myanmar, but to enlarge Washington's own strategic influence in the area by giving support to pro-US forces. *However, the approach severely deteriorated the living conditions of the ordinary people of Myanmar. 

*When Rwandan suffered from genocide over a decade ago, the US was among the first countries to receive the information. But then US secretary of state Warren Christopher decided not to use the word "genocide," because once it was designated as such, the US was obligated to abide by the UN Convention to adopt a rescue operation. *

Yet when the Darfur region of western Sudan was plagued by war, the US hide behind NGOs and attempted to link the genocide there to the Beijing Olympic Games. 

*Rohingya Muslims need a solution, not a definition. *For Myanmar's residents, what they desire is stability, not more chaos and disturbance.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1076931.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chengdusudise

Cannon Fodder said:


> We should only care about Bangladeshi interest! Even if it harms Chinese interest we should not give flying fuk about that.
> 
> Only Bangladeshi interest should matter...


stupid ,if you harm chinese interest we can return you 100 times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

chengdusudise said:


> stupid ,if you harm chinese interest we can return you 100 times



LOL. I guess trumptards are found in all countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

chengdusudise said:


> stupid ,if you harm chinese interest we can return you 100 times


I dont know if you are real chinese... BD is far away from China and you have negative capability in BoB. It will not be fun for Chinese in this pond for sure. You better take care of yellow sea or south china sea.
China as well as MM hurt BD interest and you better take those Rohingya shit away from us or your BoB dream will be in shutter. Your leaders understand this better than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dy1022

TopCat said:


> I dont know if you are real chinese... BD is far away from China and you have negative capability in BoB. It will not be fun for Chinese in this pond for sure. You better take care of yellow sea or south china sea.
> China as well as MM hurt BD interest and you better take those Rohingya shit away from us or your BoB dream will be in shutter. Your leaders understand this better than you.





BD Stronk!!!

@pher @Chinese-Dragon @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avicenna

*Peace role in Myanmar sought*
By AN BAIJIE | China Daily | Updated: 2017-11-25 06:47


Xi Jinping, general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee, president of China and chairman of the Central Military Commission, greets Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, commander-in-chief of Myanmar's Defense Services, before their meeting at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing on Friday. FENG YONGBIN/CHINA DAILY



China would like to play a constructive role in Myanmar's domestic peace process and safeguard the safety and stability of the border region, President Xi Jinping said on Friday.

Xi, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, made the remarks while meeting with Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, commander-in-chief of Myanmar's Defense Services, at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing.

China respects the sovereignty of Myanmar and pays strong attention to Myanmar's domestic peace process, Xi said.

Noting that the traditional friendship between the two sides has a long history, Xi called for joint efforts with Myanmar to enhance strategic communication and to take each other's major concerns into consideration.

The military relations between the two countries are at the best level in their history, Xi said, adding that China supports military exchanges and cooperation with Myanmar.

The CPC's 19th National Congress has provided the blueprint for China's economic and social development, which will not only inject powerful impetus into China's development, but also bring new opportunities for other countries, including Myanmar, to cooperate with China, Xi said.

Min Aung Hlaing congratulated Xi on the success of the CPC's 19th National Congress as well as Xi's re-election as general secretary of the CPC Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission.

He expressed gratitude for China's long-term support toward the national and military development of Myanmar and its support for Myanmar's peace process.

Myanmar would like to participate in the Belt and Road Initiative and enhance cooperation in all areas with China, he added.


----------



## chengdusudise

TopCat said:


> I dont know if you are real chinese... BD is far away from China and you have negative capability in BoB. It will not be fun for Chinese in this pond for sure. You better take care of yellow sea or south china sea.
> China as well as MM hurt BD interest and you better take those Rohingya shit away from us or your BoB dream will be in shutter. Your leaders understand this better than you.


just one 055 destroyer can send whole bangaldesh to hell if you harm our interest I m sure we will react. becareful or you will just like the perish of the Sri lanka Tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

chengdusudise said:


> just one 055 destroyer can send whole bangaldesh to hell if you harm our interest I m sure we will react. becareful or you will just like the perish of the Sri lanka Tiger



You are a very wise and mature individual.


----------



## Nabil365

chengdusudise said:


> just one 055 destroyer can send whole bangaldesh to hell if you harm our interest I m sure we will react. becareful or you will just like the perish of the Sri lanka Tiger


So chinese must be turd to contain USA?
Cause USA have 11 carrier strike group and how many china have how many again?



chengdusudise said:


> stupid ,if you harm chinese interest we can return you 100 times


How many times Vietnam hurt you again?


----------



## TopCat

chengdusudise said:


> just one 055 destroyer can send whole bangaldesh to hell if you harm our interest I m sure we will react. becareful or you will just like the perish of the Sri lanka Tiger


I am sure Indian Navy will give you a standing ovation in BoB.


----------



## Avicenna

The reality of the situation is that Bangladesh is of course a poor, weak country.

However, what Myanmar did was an indirect hostile act towards Bangladesh.

Note who is supporting who in this. Whatever their reasons may be.

Bangladesh has interests too. It is a peaceful nation, whose main focus is on human development, economic growth, improved healthcare, and building up infrastructure. There is much work to be done in that respect. 

What did Myanmar think was going to happen when they initiated their "clearance operation"? Not a single fcuk was given as to how it would affect Bangladesh. Similarly China has her reasons for supporting Myanmar.

Unfortunately, I really can't see what options Bangladesh has in any of this. There is very little real support for its position.

The ultimate losers of course are the Rohingya. I have heard stories from my colleague who just returned from a medical mission in Cox's Bazaar. These people arnt making this up. I've seen private photos of people (children and women) who simply looked shell shocked. There is a special place in hell for the people responsible for this.


----------



## Nabil365

dy1022 said:


> BD Stronk!!!
> 
> @pher @Chinese-Dragon @Nilgiri


Hmmm now chinese asking for help from an Indian to save himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Avicenna said:


> The ultimate losers of course are the Rohingya. I have heard stories from my colleague who just returned from a medical mission in Cox's Bazaar. These people arnt making this up. I've seen private photos of people (children and women) who simply looked shell shocked. There is a special place in hell for the people responsible for this.


This is the ultimate destination of weak and meek. Are you surprised?


----------



## Avicenna

TopCat said:


> This is the ultimate destination of weak and meek. Are you surprised?



No unfortunately not. I was one of those who wanted to continue to neglect the armed forces in favor of other priorities. 

But I think the time has come to develop the armed forces. To be in this position vis a vis Burma is BEYOND pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dy1022

Nabil365 said:


> Hmmm now chinese asking for help from an Indian to save himself.




Hmmmmmmmmm, how about Chinese money and weapons to save BD?

No shame at all?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

dy1022 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm, how about Chinese money and weapons to save BD?
> 
> No shame at all?



How has China "saved" Bangladesh?

You said yourself China works for its own interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chengdusudise

TopCat said:


> I am sure Indian Navy will give you a standing ovation in BoB.


indian navy is garbage


----------



## dy1022

Nabil365 said:


> So chinese must be turd to contain USA?
> Cause USA have 11 carrier strike group and how many china have how many again?
> 
> 
> How many times Vietnam hurt you again?





USA have 11 carrier strike group but can't defeat China because both of them are superpowers, same league, USA have A, China have B, USA have C and China have D, etc... I don't want to say that 4 055, 6 052D,2 075LHD and 2 SSK under building in just 1 shipyard in China, go to Chinese defence section to see those picts. 

Unlike BD and China, Hmmmmmmmmmm... It's worthless to continue while BD......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

chengdusudise said:


> indian navy is garbage


Does not matter..


----------



## dy1022

TopCat said:


> I am sure Indian Navy will give you a standing ovation in BoB.





Chinese 093A SSN cruising indian oeacn since 2013. seaports in Burma, Sri lanka, Pakistan, military base in Djibouti,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

dy1022 said:


> USA have 11 carrier strike group but can't defeat China because both of them are superpowers, same league, USA have A, China have B, USA have C and China have D, etc... I don't want to say that 4 055, 6 052D,2 075LHD and 2 SSK under building in just 1 shipyard in China, go to Chinese defence section to see those picts.
> 
> Unlike BD and China, Hmmmmmmmmmm... It's worthless to continue while BD......


Its more complicated than this. USA will be more than happy to drag China into a conflict which it cant win against US backing. 



dy1022 said:


> Chinese 093A SSN cruising indian oeacn since 2013. seaports in Burma, Sri lanka, Pakistan, military base in Djibouti,


Cruising one thing and firing missile is another.


----------



## pher

chengdusudise said:


> I‘m glad burma are doing a wonderful job in resisting the expansion of muslims


This is the point. India does function as that too, and this is the credit should be given to them.



Nilgiri said:


> It's just funny you think BD has anything to offer for "containment" of any other country in the world, much less one the size of China. You can barely "contain" yourself after all.
> 
> Yah it is thanksgiving, lets all be thankful for BD delusional humour  where would we all be without it
> 
> @django


Bravo, you just hit the bull's eye!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dy1022

TopCat said:


> Its more complicated than this. USA will be more than happy to drag China into a conflict which it cant win against US backing.
> 
> 
> Cruising one thing and firing missile is another.





Yeah, keep happy,BD with US backing should feel happy, so why the blame? why keep posting something related with China?


It's SSN , you know, I don't think BD understands Cruising or firing missile from a SSN while BD gets 2 old Ming ONLY!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nabil365

dy1022 said:


> USA have 11 carrier strike group but can't defeat China because both of them are superpowers, same league, USA have A, China have B, USA have C and China have D, etc... I don't want to say that 4 055, 6 052D,2 075LHD and 2 SSK under building in just 1 shipyard in China, go to Chinese defence section to see those picts.
> 
> Unlike BD and China, Hmmmmmmmmmm... It's worthless to continue while BD......


Stop beating around the bush.
The Chinese govt gets headache when 1 AC gets near China.Try handling 11 together.
And lets not talk about your naval fighter jets.


----------



## dy1022

Nabil365 said:


> Stop beating around the bush.
> The Chinese govt gets headache when 1 AC gets near China.Try handling 11 together.
> And lets not talk about your naval fighter jets.




2 US CBGs ran away from South China Sea at July 2016, which earth are you living in? that's why Philippine and Vietnam all keep silence after that.

naval fighter jets? J15,J10A/B,SU30MKK,etc and J20,J31 in future, what's your problem?



*Comparative strengths of Bangladesh and Myanmar*

Not Bangladesh and China, China and USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> I dont know if you are real chinese... BD is far away from China and you have negative capability in BoB. It will not be fun for Chinese in this pond for sure. You better take care of yellow sea or south china sea.
> China as well as MM hurt BD interest and you better take those Rohingya shit away from us or your BoB dream will be in shutter. Your leaders understand this better than you.


i dont think BD can choose an option.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

dy1022 said:


> 2 US CBGs ran away from South China Sea at July 2016, which earth are you living in? that's why Philippine and Vietnam all keep silence after that.
> 
> naval fighter jets? J15,J10A/B,SU30MKK,etc and J20,J31 in future, what's your problem?
> 
> 
> 
> *Comparative strengths of Bangladesh and Myanmar*
> 
> Not Bangladesh and China, China and USA.





dy1022 said:


> 2 US CBGs ran away from South China Sea at July 2016, which earth are you living in? that's why Philippine and Vietnam all keep silence after that.
> 
> naval fighter jets? J15,J10A/B,SU30MKK,etc and J20,J31 in future, what's your problem?
> 
> 
> 
> *Comparative strengths of Bangladesh and Myanmar*
> 
> Not Bangladesh and China, China and USA.


Your AC have nuclear marine propulsion or even electromagnetic aircraft launch system?
China is still testing and testing their stealth fighters.
Lets see when USA first DEPLOYED theirs,2005.
Its freaking more than a decade already!


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Your AC have nuclear marine propulsion or even electromagnetic aircraft launch system?
> China is still testing and testing their stealth fighters.
> Lets see when USA first DEPLOYED theirs,2005.
> Its freaking more than a decade already!


i think it wont be long if China really want. 


Nabil365 said:


> Stop beating around the bush.
> The Chinese govt gets headache when 1 AC gets near China.Try handling 11 together.
> And lets not talk about your naval fighter jets.


China can also expand its carriers fleet in short time according to its shipyards' capacity. building one AC in 2 years is quite impressive. if China really want them in hurry , 2 AC in 2 years.? who know..? even in current rate , PLAN can create an AC strike group in 3 or 4 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> i dont think BD can choose an option.


I dont think MM has any option. BD has plenty of options.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dy1022

Nabil365 said:


> Your AC have nuclear marine propulsion or even electromagnetic aircraft launch system?
> China is still testing and testing their stealth fighters.
> Lets see when USA first DEPLOYED theirs,2005.
> Its freaking more than a decade already!




You mean F22 who kill more american pilots than its' enemy?

J20 is already in service with 2015+ up to date tecs, not 2000 out dated tecs !

BTW, you are just a BDsh who settle in Singapore which dominated by Chinese bloods, Why you keep talking about USA and China?

you should back to topic
*Comparative strengths of Bangladesh and Myanmar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> i think it wont be long if China really want.
> 
> China can also expand its carriers fleet in short time according to its shipyards' capacity. building one AC in 2 years is quite impressive. if China really want them in hurry , 2 AC in 2 years.? who know..? even in current rate , PLAN can create an AC strike group in 3 or 4 years.


You think chinese carrier will go to war for Myanmar.. You are dreaming dude. Just look at North Korea.


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> You think chinese carrier will go to war for Myanmar.. You are dreaming dude. Just look at North Korea.


nope. why do we need to think about .? we dont go war with any other countries. we dont have enemy. see in current incident. only possible potential threat in future is BD and we can handle it without external help. 



TopCat said:


> I dont think MM has any option. BD has plenty of options.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> nope. why do we need to think about .? we dont go war with any other countries. we dont have enemy. see in current incident. only possible potential threat in future is BD and we can handle it without external help.


You better pay more attention to your internal war among yourselves and kill more of your kind. In the meantime, repatriate all the Rohingyas.


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

I think Rohingya issue has destabilized Bangladesh to very large extent and with the new deal those will become Bangladeshi soon after , rule of awami league is over and BNP is coming ,it's obvious and with that Bangladesh dream of a short war with Myanmar is over ,there won't be a war ,BNP will start another dialogue with Myanmar like it has been for decades

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

dy1022 said:


> You mean F22 who kill more american pilots than its' enemy?
> 
> J20 is already in service with 2015+ up to date tecs, not 2000 out dated tecs !
> 
> BTW, you are just a BDsh who settle in Singapore which dominated by Chinese bloods, Why you keep talking about USA and China?
> 
> you should back to topic
> *Comparative strengths of Bangladesh and Myanmar*


dont force them. bro 
items already running out to compare with MM. they only have ' dreaming lists news like we will buy Su-35 or Russia offer TOT o MiG-35s '. nothing in hand to compare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

HariSinghNalwa said:


> *I think Rohingya issue has destabilized Bangladesh to very large extent and with the new deal those will become Bangladeshi soon after *, rule of awami league is over and BNP is coming ,it's obvious and with that Bangladesh dream of a short war with Myanmar is over ,there won't be a war ,BNP will start another dialogue with Myanmar like it has been for decades



Not at all. Rohingyas will start go back in 2 months time. All are biometrically registered with photo ids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Aung Zaya said:


> only possible potential threat in future is BD and we can handle it without external help.



And in the process, get ripped into 20 pieces, would be fun to see new countries in Arakan, Karen, Kachin, Shan.


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> dont force them. bro
> items already running out to compare with MM. they only have ' dreaming lists news like we will buy Su-35 or Russia offer TOT o MiG-35s '. nothing in hand to compare.


We are not burma, go and buy some stuffs with no knowledge, or build a carrier which cant even take a storm.


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> You better pay more attention to your internal war among yourselves and kill more of your kind. In the meantime, repatriate all the Rohingyas.


dont worry we can handle ourselves. but last time , it took around 5 or 6 years to repatriate all 180k bangali rohingyas. now do u think how much time is needed to repatriate ? add the time again as we need to filter the terrorists ?



Species said:


> And in the process, get ripped into 20 pieces, would be fun to see new countries in Arakan, Karen, Kachin, Shan.


lol so how ? with 4 MiG-29 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Comparative strength between Bd and Myanmar, industrial base, economic front, number of population is Bd advantage. Myanmar only hold advantage in military strength, like number of hardware and military personil. Bd got more civillian institution is working and order keep in place compared to Myanmar. Bd got more infrastructure in place and working at some level (reach most population) compared to much neglected Myanmar as a whole (i dont talking about large empty roads and building blocks in new capital).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> We are not burma, go and buy some stuffs with no knowledge, or build a carrier which cant even take a storm.


yes. only BD generals have knowledge. no need ToT. more deals , more money. i agreeed they're really smart.


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> Comparative strength between Bd and Myanmar, industrial base, economic front, number of population is Bd advantage. Myanmar only hold advantage in military strength, like number of hardware and military personil. Bd got more civillian institution is working and order keep in place compared to Myanmar. Bd got more infrastructure in place and working at some level (reach most population) compared to much neglected Myanmar as a whole (i dont talking about large empty roads and building blocks in new capital).


this thread is just for fun. sis  agreed to ur opinion. but dont worry. we dont go war at any time. see BD cant cancel even rice deals with Myanmar. so war is impossible. just relax and have fun with us.



BDforever said:


> oh yes, your screw driving TOT at best


----------



## Species

Aung Zaya said:


> dont worry we can handle ourselves. but last time , it took around 5 or 6 years to repatriate all 180k bangali rohingyas. now do u think how much time is needed to repatriate ? add the time again as we need to filter the terrorists ?
> 
> 
> lol so how ? with 4 MiG-29 ?



Mig 29s are for credible threats, not some monkey state like Burma. Arakan Army, Kachin Independence Army, Karen National Liberation Army, Shan State Army are enough to do the job.


----------



## Nike

Species said:


> Mig 29s are for credible threats, not some monkey state like Burma. Arakan Army, Kachin Independence Army, Karen National Liberation Army, Shan State Army are enough to do the job.



Your number of Mig 29 is lesser than their, meanwhile half of Myanmar Fulcrum had been upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

madokafc said:


> Your number of Mig 29 is lesser than their, meanwhile half of Myanmar Fulcrum had been upgraded.



It's not only the number of toys that decides the fate of a belligerent, a lot of other factors also come into the scene. Myanmar has been fighting a multi-front civil war for decades. A war against Bangladesh will give a free hand to those freedom fighters to declare independence from Myanmar and their military would end up saving their own territorial integrity rather than fighting against Bangladesh.

Our main threat is India, not Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> Your number of Mig 29 is lesser than their, meanwhile half of Myanmar Fulcrum had been upgraded.


it is not how many you have, it is about how many are operational.
According to source, half of their fleet are not in operational condition.
and yes 10 of its fleet have been upgraded but what upgrade ? here is the details
https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...-mig-29-upgrade-revealed-will-malaysia-follow
this same upgrade was offered to Bangladesh at cost of $100million USD few years ago but BD denied.
after recent tender of BAF for Mig29 upgrade, today's news is Zhuk-AME radar has been offered as part of upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladesh Air Force will be supplied with Zhuk AME radar. It can track up to 30 targets and can simultaneously attack up to six aerial targets and has detection range up to 260 km, which is improvement of 50% compared with previously developed variants of the Zhuk radar. Its weight is about 100 kg.*

*বাংলাদেশ বিমানবাহিনীর MiG-29B যুদ্ধবিমানে রাশিয়ার নির্মিত অত্যাধুনিক Zhuk-AME রাডার ব্যবহার করা হবে। এটি একসাথে ৩০ টি টার্গেট শনাক্ত করতে পারে এবং একই সাথে ৬ টি টার্গেটে হামলা করতে পারে। এই রাডারের রেঞ্জ ২৬০কিমি এবং একই Zhuk সিরিজের অন্য রাডারের চেয়ে ৫০% উন্নত। রাডারের ওজন প্রায় ১০০ কেজি।*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chengdusudise

pher said:


> This is the point. India does function as that too, and this is the credit should be given to them.
> 
> 
> Bravo, you just hit the bull's eye!!!


Indian is doomed to destruction. They already lost indo river region and bangaladesh to muslim and their muslim population are reaching to 200 millions, it it very dangerous for indo civilization, I predict indian civilization will be destroyed by Islam in 100 years.
chinese gov should give enough support to burma、tailand and philipine to deal with this muslim infect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Yeah the rule of Muslim for 800 years couldn't destroy it but few rag tag Bengali Muslims will ?


Core of Indian civilization is in the hand of Muslim. Dalits, south Indian and punjabis dont count.


> The tribals especially Bodo tribals in Assam and Tripura tribals in Tripura have killed more than 100000





> since 1980 these are govt figures but not a single tribal have been stood in trial because govt wants it not to stop and that was a time of congress but even now BJP in power these all process will gain more momentum ,


That just prove India is a banana repubic not worth of conquering.



> Hindus and tribal are combine more than 900 million so there is no demography challenge as in Europe but we want Bengali moslim free North and northeast India , hopefully BJP will do it next 5 years


Tribes will be far safter under BD flags. We will give them the security they need from the onslaught of Bengalis/Biharis and South Indians in NE.
Tribes are christian by the way. They care more for Korea than India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

TopCat said:


> Core of Indian civilization is in the hand of Muslim. Dalits, south Indian and punjabis dont count.
> 
> 
> 
> That just prove India is a banana repubic not worth of conquering.
> 
> 
> Tribes will be far safter under BD flags. We will give them the security they need from the onslaught of Bengalis/Biharis and South Indians in NE.
> Tribes are christian by the way. They care more for Korea than India


Yeah Bangladesh first need to perform a free and fair elections,Bangla boys have a fetish of taking over north east as it will bring low the highest population density in the world but if it was that easy even east Pakistan would have taken over when the insurgency was it's highest levels let alone Bangladesh but first Bangladesh need to worry about let's say their only tourism place Cox bazaar being taken over by your cousin Rohingya


----------



## Nabil365

chengdusudise said:


> y
> 
> you killed 100000 since 1980s? I m sure they at least increased 1 million at the same period, the only means to deal with this situation is Hitler's gas chamber
> you indian will destroyed by muslim
> 
> 
> i dont give a damn to this ,we chinese arent proud of good english skills


Maybe you should start learning it cause 
this ain't a chinese forum.
Anyway most Chinese member here are able to use proper English.
Maybe you just lack proper education.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pher

chengdusudise said:


> y
> i dont give a damn to this ,we chinese arent proud of good english skills


let them be, that is the post-syndrome of colonization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

China has a industrial work force with the skill set for mass manufacturing of defence equipment for countries like Myanmar and Pakistan to sell too and Bangladesh and Malaysia are also keen for it to grab opportunity to buy as well as it is cheaper than Russian equipment and similarly the comparative strengths of Bangladesh and Myanmar depend upon the Role of China as an ally to both or just Myanmar as now is the situation ,for all the bravado shown here by Bangla posters it was Bangladesh who was keen on dialogue and Bangladesh recognise as it is now in not a good situation after playing both China and India ,it even doesn't have support of any of them against Myanmar even not of Russia, Russia and China vote against the resolution sponsored by Bangladesh and India and Japan abstained. So much for Bangla diplomacy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dy1022

pher said:


> Is there any singaporen here? search out this dirty brown parasite and report to your authority, and deport it immediately, I could provide necessary tech help.



@sinait @SingaporeGuy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

I can only pity at the current situation of Bangladesh now Even the USA doesn't want to impose sanctions on Myanmar ,it was given acc to many Bangla posters ,I think Bangladesh can emerge as a civilized nation when it imposes control of population and stops it's open Border policy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

What Bangladesh has achieved as a single ethnic group other than denying tribals like chakmas their own indigenous land and highest human density in a country if ethnicity was a trait of nations which is a western idea than Korea would be reunited and as well as west Bengal and Bangladesh would be one nation so would be Singapore and Malaysia but it's the ideology and the will of the people that defines nation and we ofcourse know that Myanmar has great nationalism propagated by Great Buddhist leader Wirathu


----------



## EastBengalPro

This THREAD contains full of


----------



## dy1022

Species said:


> So, despite killing so many Muslims, their ratio to the total population keeps increasing. Seems like there is something wrong in the area between the two legs of you lot.
> 
> No wonder every time you people try to approach a girl, you are accused of rape! After all, your women deserves better than you effeminate lot!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sinait

> _Pher said:_
> Is there any singaporen here? search out this dirty brown parasite and report to your authority, and deport it immediately, I could provide necessary tech help.





dy1022 said:


> @sinait @SingaporeGuy


We need him to clean our streets and clear our rubbish.
Very Important Person.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dy1022

sinait said:


> We need him to clean our streets and clear our rubbish.
> Very Important Person.
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Nabil365 said:


> China is still testing and testing their stealth fighters.
> Lets see when USA first DEPLOYED theirs,2005.
> Its freaking more than a decade already!



Wow that's amazing!

The USA first inducted operational 5th generation fighters in 2005, whereas China took until 2017 to do the same. Currently these are the only two countries that have inducted 5th generation fighters.

Damn, you beat us. That is if you consider Bangladesh = USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sinait

dy1022 said:


>


Some BD members butt hurt from this unfortunate Rohingya problem.
Let them have their rant. 让他们发泄
No need to aggravate them, better if we can show them empathy.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Species said:


> Mig 29s are for credible threats, not some monkey state like Burma. Arakan Army, Kachin Independence Army, Karen National Liberation Army, Shan State Army are enough to do the job.


lol most of them just asked equality what they think they dont get. not independent state. In even this current incident , they already stand with us. some group even stop fighting with Army to focus in bangali Rohingya issue.
secondly , if Myanmar and BD go for war. it wont be long as we both cant afford. just border line gun exchanges and BD can enter a few mile inside before Myanmar force kick them out even at critical state. so dont worry. your dream will never happen. lol 


Species said:


> A war against Bangladesh will give a free hand to those freedom fighters to declare independence from Myanmar and their military would end up saving their own territorial integrity rather than fighting against Bangladesh.


i dont think fighting with BD in a few day will need to use full-force. plus our ethnic brother asked equality what they think they dont get. not seperated land like bangali rohingya. so sorry for ur dream. 


BDforever said:


> According to source, half of their fleet are not in operational condition.


lol. ok ok. whole fleet is not operational. now happy ? lol


BDforever said:


> after recent tender of BAF for Mig29 upgrade, today's news is Zhuk-AME radar has been offered as part of upgrade.


link ? if the source is BDmilitary again. no need to mention. 


madokafc said:


> Your number of Mig 29 is lesser than their, meanwhile half of Myanmar Fulcrum had been upgraded.


sis. they will manufacture even fighter jet in near future. and Russia offered TOT of MiG-35 so may be MiG-29 fleet of Myanmar can be neglected for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Wow that's amazing!
> 
> The USA first inducted operational 5th generation fighters in 2005, whereas China took until 2017 to do the same. Currently these are the only two countries that have inducted 5th generation fighters.
> 
> Damn, you beat us. That is if you consider Bangladesh = USA.


What is the current radar signature of j20? Nobody knows for sure about j20. Lets field it first and will see.
I dont see any chinese aircraft surpassed the capability of f16 let alone f35 or f22.
My best wishes for you guys but you need to hold the horses sometimes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Wow that's amazing!
> 
> The USA first inducted operational 5th generation fighters in 2005, whereas China took until 2017 to do the same. Currently these are the only two countries that have inducted 5th generation fighters.
> 
> Damn, you beat us. That is if you consider Bangladesh = USA.


Ask that to the other Chinese member cause he started to compare BD with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Well we don't follow the policy of hum 5 humare 25
> 
> Our govt propaganda of population control says hum 2 humare 2




This is off topic dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

Aung Zaya said:


> lol most of them just asked equality what they think they dont get. not independent state. In even this current incident , they already stand with us. some group even stop fighting with Army to focus in bangali Rohingya issue.
> secondly , if Myanmar and BD go for war. it wont be long as we both cant afford. just border line gun exchanges and BD can enter a few mile inside before Myanmar force kick them out even at critical state. so dont worry. your dream will never happen. lol
> 
> i dont think fighting with BD in a few day will need to use full-force. plus our ethnic brother asked equality what they think they dont get. not seperated land like bangali rohingya. so sorry for ur dream.
> 
> lol. ok ok. whole fleet is not operational. now happy ? lol
> 
> link ? if the source is BDmilitary again. no need to mention.



no need to lower yourself to argue with that primitive country. Let them rotten in that dead corner. nature and india will take good care of them . What you need is to set up a fence along the border, which by the way you are doing now with the help of China, and then shoot anything moving on spot like india does, everything will be fine. Just taking it as a hunting game for fun.

Yesterday Xi's meet with your army chief already sent a strong message to this region, and you are assured nobody dares to mess with myanmar, even in their dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

pher said:


> no need to lower yourself to argue with that primitive country. Let them rotten in that dead corner.


really ? now you started to insult my country ? fking Bas***d

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

BDforever said:


> really ? now you started to insult my country ? fking Bas***d



Ignore him, he is a Muslim hater.
Surprised he has not been banned.
He is so stupid he is calling BD primitive to a
Barman of all people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

chengdusudise said:


> Indian is doomed to destruction. They already lost indo river region and bangaladesh to muslim and their muslim population are reaching to 200 millions, it it very dangerous for indo civilization, I predict indian civilization will be destroyed by Islam in 100 years.
> chinese gov should give enough support to burma、tailand and philipine to deal with this muslim infect


india was ruled by evil muslims for 1000 fukin years.



HariSinghNalwa said:


> China has a industrial work force with the skill set for mass manufacturing of defence equipment for countries like Myanmar and Pakistan to sell too and Bangladesh and Malaysia are also keen for it to grab opportunity to buy as well as it is cheaper than Russian equipment and similarly the comparative strengths of Bangladesh and Myanmar depend upon the Role of China as an ally to both or just Myanmar as now is the situation ,for all the bravado shown here by Bangla posters it was Bangladesh who was keen on dialogue and Bangladesh recognise as it is now in not a good situation after playing both China and India ,it even doesn't have support of any of them against Myanmar even not of Russia, Russia and China vote against the resolution sponsored by Bangladesh and India and Japan abstained. So much for Bangla diplomacy


Pak unlike india doesnt import 95 percent of its equipment... rather we export.. our defence exports for 2018 are aimed at 1 billion usd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Nilgiri said:


> I see you now fully met the BD hyper nationalist hyper ventilating ppl here on this forum.
> 
> They managed to turn me from pro-BD to quite anti-BD on this forum. You tell me this 2 years ago when I joined and I would have laughed at you and said its impossible. They are something else altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

pher said:


> no need to lower yourself to argue with that primitive country. Let them rotten in that dead corner. nature and india will take good care of them . What you need is to set up a fence along the border, which by the way you are doing now with the help of China, and then shoot anything moving on spot like india does, everything will be fine. Just taking it as a hunting game for fun.
> 
> Yesterday Xi's meet with your army chief already sent a strong message to this region, and you are assured nobody dares to mess with myanmar, even in their dreams.


why so much hate for BD? We can remember what happened in Tiananmen square where the Chinese fired upon and killed many thousands of protesting Chinese youth. Burma is just following the Chinese way of brutality. China nad Burma is like a bad father and a good son.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

pher said:


> no need to lower yourself to argue with that primitive country. Let them rotten in that dead corner. nature and india will take good care of them . What you need is to set up a fence along the border, which by the way you are doing now with the help of China, and then shoot anything moving on spot like india does, everything will be fine. Just taking it as a hunting game for fun.
> 
> Yesterday Xi's meet with your army chief already sent a strong message to this region, and you are assured nobody dares to mess with myanmar, even in their dreams.



Please change your flag to Myanmar flag. It is obvious where your allegiance lies.



pher said:


> let them be, that is the post-syndrome of colonization.



You must be talking about your country Myanmar, which was colonized by the British for ages, then you begged the Japanese in WWII to become your new colonial masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar military always maintain good relation with big power neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dy1022

http://defence-blog.com/news/myanmar-looks-to-buy-chinese-sy-400-ballistic-missile-systems.html


The Myanmar Army is to acquire China-made SY-400 short-range precision-attack ballistic missile systems.

China official calling SY-400 missile system as a guided artillery rocket system, hence it is not limited by 300 km range export restrictions.

The SY-400 system in standard configuration has eight containers with solid fuel missiles. Missiles are factory-fitted into these containers and can be stored for years and do not require additional maintenance. Missiles are launched vertically and have a range of about 400 km. The SY-400 can use different types of warheads.

The surface-to-surface missile system, equipped with BP-12A surface-to-surface missile and SY-400 rocket projectile, can pierce through eight targets at the same time, which is much more preciser and powerful than normal artillery. It’s firing range is almost a dozen longer than that of the artillery.

“The rocket projectile is capable of conducting intensive firing in a relatively large area, but the surface-to-surface missile can hit precisely the targets with high value. A dual shooting, which combines the advantages of the two weapons, will improve the efficiency of the new missile system,” said Tang Kehui, missile expert, the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation.

In addition to its powerful firing, the new missile system also has another feature: flexibility. Each missile vehicle can both shoot and retreat in a short time.

Missiles are fitted with GPS/INS guidance system. They are steered to the intended target in the initial flight phase by four control surfaces and stabilizing fins. Missile uses low lowering rate to extend the range. Multiple missiles can be aimed at different targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

pher said:


> no need to lower yourself to argue with that primitive country. Let them rotten in that dead corner. nature and india will take good care of them . What you need is to set up a fence along the border, which by the way you are doing now with the help of China, and then shoot anything moving on spot like india does, everything will be fine. Just taking it as a hunting game for fun.
> 
> Yesterday Xi's meet with your army chief already sent a strong message to this region, and you are assured nobody dares to mess with myanmar, even in their dreams.















BDforever said:


> really ? now you started to insult my country ? fking Bas***d


lol too hurt ? u guys were very pleased to call other country in 'many insult words like monkey , subhuman blah blah.' swallow it .it's called Karma. 


Bilal9 said:


> Please change your flag to Myanmar flag. It is obvious where your allegiance lies.


lol now @pher is named as an Myanmar. lol all China and Myanmar are doing their job. no need to insult the country. these Chinese members are neutral in case with BD. but thanks to repeated over acting and insult words of BD member on China here , they stand with Myanmar. so u should blame BD members instead of pointing the others


Bilal9 said:


> You must be talking about your country Myanmar, which was colonized by the British for ages, then you begged the Japanese in WWII to become your new colonial masters


so what ? 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar military always maintain good relation with big power neighbours.
> View attachment 439165
> 
> View attachment 439166



Is just recently i guess. The rest of past decades you are very secretive and introvert at nature. Well compared to Bd, this is a strength you had an advantage (diplomatic maneuver).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> Is just recently i guess. The rest of past decades you are very secretive and introvert at nature. Well compared to Bd, this is a strength you had an advantage (diplomatic maneuver).


actually we have no choice  BD have many choices and confuse to choose it. we have just a few friends and we can manage to improve relation. later they became strategic partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dy1022

Nilgiri said:


> I see you now fully met the BD hyper nationalist hyper ventilating ppl here on this forum.
> 
> They managed to turn me from pro-BD to quite anti-BD on this forum. You tell me this 2 years ago when I joined and I would have laughed at you and said its impossible. They are something else altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, seems like I'm on the same path right now, How pity !





Nilgiri said:


> I see you now fully met the BD hyper nationalist hyper ventilating ppl here on this forum.
> 
> They managed to turn me from pro-BD to quite anti-BD on this forum. You tell me this 2 years ago when I joined and I would have laughed at you and said its impossible. They are something else altogether.





Agree, seems like I'm on the same path right now, How pity !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dy1022

Aung Zaya said:


> actually we have no choice  BD have many choices and confuse to choose it. we have just a few friends and we can manage to improve relation. later they became strategic partners.




BD have too many choices and choose to play India+China in left hand, to play USA/Japan+China in right hand, they thought BD was,is and will always be the center of the world, Everyone should just give what they ask for it, some of their so called elites(of course living abord) still suggest that BD should keep playing this kind of game.

When something suddenly happened, they are asking "why is this, why is that? etc... blablabla..."

@Nilgiri @Aung Zaya @pher @Chinese-Dragon @chengdusudise

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

dy1022 said:


> BD have too many choices and choose to play India+China in left hand, to play USA/Japan+China in right hand, they thought BD was,is and will always be the center of the world, Everyone should just give what they ask for it, some of their so called elites(of course living abord) still suggest that BD should keep playing this kind of game.
> 
> When something suddenly happened, they are asking "why is this, why is that? etc... blablabla..."
> 
> @Nilgiri @Aung Zaya @pher @Chinese-Dragon @chengdusudise



This is for the edification of Myanmar troll fake-flaggers and uneducated posters from China.

You know - none of our opinion here matters.

No one in our respective govts. is going to ask us what future China-Bangladesh relationship is going to be.

So calm down, take a chill pill, stop being on the ego trip and go back to doing what you do for a living (which isn't worth a heck of a lot). 

I used to think that lack of English skills was not directly connected with being pseudo-educated and uninformed.

Now I can clearly see the connection....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

BDforever said:


> really ? now you started to insult my country ? fking Bas***d


These little Bas***ds got pissed when I started dissecting their high-tech army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

dy1022 said:


> BD have too many choices and choose to play India+China in left hand, to play USA/Japan+China in right hand, they thought BD was,is and will always be the center of the world, Everyone should just give what they ask for it, some of their so called elites(of course living abord) still suggest that BD should keep playing this kind of game.
> 
> When something suddenly happened, they are asking "why is this, why is that? etc... blablabla..."
> 
> @Nilgiri @Aung Zaya @pher @Chinese-Dragon @chengdusudise



Please write this in English. Regional languages are not allowed in the forum.


----------



## Nabil365

pher said:


> no need to lower yourself to argue with that primitive country. Let them rotten in that dead corner. nature and india will take good care of them . What you need is to set up a fence along the border, which by the way you are doing now with the help of China, and then shoot anything moving on spot like india does, everything will be fine. Just taking it as a hunting game for fun.
> 
> Yesterday Xi's meet with your army chief already sent a strong message to this region, and you are assured nobody dares to mess with myanmar, even in their dreams.


Well your language skill is pretty much rotten
Most Bengali here are able to write better English than you smelly Chinese.And you uneducated losers call us primitive.
Your Xi propaganda incoming...

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

A bitter truth - Myanmar is effectively a satellite state of China and handing over its ports and strategic infrastructure to China. Naturally, China would support Myanmar against any country. In other words, having a dispute with Myanmar is like having a dispute with a province of China.

Being a satellite state is never an option for us. We should just try to stand on our own feet in every sector and move ahead to seek a fitting position in the global stage. China will obviously remain an important trade and military partner, however, in terms of strategic relations, the Muslim countries are the most reliable options in my opinion. We need to reshape our foreign policy and forge strong relations with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

dy1022 said:


> you may speak better English but your motherland is Fcuked up, a failure nation, even worse than some Sub-Saharan Africans.



Funny. China had a history even worse than ours when a large number of people were dying because of hunger. It is quite commendable how China pulled of hundreds of millions of these people out of poverty but when you make fun of poverty in other countries, it leaves an impression that you have forgotten your own roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

pher said:


> haha, you are a funny guy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their language is the most filthy on this forum, just look at the words they used to attack others. It may has something to do with their living condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind. their logic is very simple, they got colonized by british for 200 years, so they delude that they should speak good english and take it as something proud to brag.
> 
> But in reality, because their far below human-average IQ , again thanks to the study of british, most of them had a worse english than yours.


This is what high iq has done to you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

@Nabil365 @Species guys what do you expect from @dy1022 annd @pher ? these guys have come out of glorious opium history  don't go to their low level 
if you check burmese ppl @Aung Zaya, live on drugs money like yaba including their military personnel. so surely they relate to each other and this describe their notorious behavior

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghost250

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2016/12/drugs-bullets-myanmar-161220064632150.html

According to Ahgu Khin, steering committee secretary of the church-based anti-drugs organisation Pat Jasan, "The drug issue is made worse because the military uses it as a weapon." He says: "They are fighting the Kachin people with drugs as well as bullets, keeping people addicted.

what kind of army use drug as weapon??!!..they r using it on their own people!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

BDforever said:


> @Nabil365 @Species guys what do you expect from @dy1022 annd @pher ? these guys have come out of glorious opium history  don't go to their low level
> if you check burmese ppl @Aung Zaya, live on drugs money like yaba including their military personnel. so surely they relate to each other and this describe their notorious behavior


I have no intention to hurt feelings of other friendly Chinese member but these pesky losers never contributes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

dy1022 said:


> *China proposes China-Myanmar economic corridor
> By Zhang Hui Source:Global Times Published: 2017/11/20*



Keep on dreaming of doing something good by Myanmar, the racist country of Asia. It will take no less than a trillion years for the Burmese to learn how to develop their native country. China can take the Burma horse to the pond, but Burma will not be able to drink water however China tries. Keep on dreaming.

How about leasing 1/3rd of Burma to BD and the remaining 2/3rd to China. It will be good impetus for Burma. These two neighbors will develop your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Their language is the most filthy on this forum, just look at the words they used to attack others. It may has something to do with their living condition.



You are a proven anti-Muslim on a Muslim forum.
I guess that as you are Chinese, the moderators have not banned you yet.

Now can you go away unless you have something to add to the topic that is on the comparison between the military strength of BD and Myanmar?

PS - Myanmar is less developed than BD and it's GDP/Capita is only equal to BD's due to exports of natural resources like gas, timber etc. BD may not be that developed but it is a good decade ahead of Myanmar in economic development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> You are a proven anti-Muslim on a Muslim forum.
> I guess that as you are Chinese, the moderators have not banned you yet.
> 
> Now can you go away unless you have someone to add to the topic that is on the comparison between the military strength of BD and Myanmar?
> 
> PS - Myanmar is less developed than BD and it's GDP/Capita is only equal to BD's due to exports of natural resources like gas, timber etc. BD may not be that developed but it is a good decade ahead of Myanmar in economic development.


You have liberty to guess.

But I have never used the word ''Muslim''.

Are you saying that this forum is only for Muslims?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> You have liberty to guess.
> 
> But I have never used the word ''Muslim''.
> 
> Are you saying that this forum is only for Muslims?



I was replying to that anti-Muslim bigot @pher and not you.

This forum is open to anyone but people who are bigoted against Muslims should not be here IMO.

Anyway it was funny him saying to @Aung Zaya that BD is primitive, when BD is a good decade ahead of Myanmar in economic development. Myanmar is still a little behind BD in GDP/capita even though it gets many billions of dollars a year in revenue from natural gas exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

BDforever said:


> @Nabil365 @Species guys what do you expect from @dy1022 annd @pher ? these guys have come out of glorious opium history  don't go to their low level
> if you check burmese ppl @Aung Zaya, live on drugs money like yaba including their military personnel. so surely they relate to each other and this describe their notorious behavior



I have met many Chinese working here in Chittagong and they are nice people, very friendly and they get along quite well with Bangladeshis. Even in this forum, we have got many knowledgeable Chinese posters like Wanglaokan, Shotgunner, AndrewJin from whom I have learned a lot. It's just that the Chinese posters in this thread are mostly less educated trolls while some are actually quite anti-Islamic which is new to me. However, we shouldn't generalize them. 

And Burma? Lol, they are already having a hard time fighting some ill-equipped separatist groups, it's quite funny to see them talking about fighting a professional military like Bangladesh. 

We should just consider it a satellite state of Chine, nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nilgiri

Bilal9 said:


> Please change your flag to Myanmar flag. It is obvious where your allegiance lies.



@django you are really an Indian "sanghi" and these chinese folks here are really Burmese...coz BD STRONK and BILAL SEZ SO 



dy1022 said:


> BD have too many choices and choose to play India+China in left hand, to play USA/Japan+China in right hand, they thought BD was,is and will always be the center of the world, Everyone should just give what they ask for it, some of their so called elites(of course living abord) still suggest that BD should keep playing this kind of game.
> 
> When something suddenly happened, they are asking "why is this, why is that? etc... blablabla..."
> 
> @Nilgiri @Aung Zaya @pher @Chinese-Dragon @chengdusudise



The more a country truly lacks in something, the more we see this phenomenon of fantasizing (its regional issue, but seems to be extra bad for BD).

BD has near 0 military and power projection so there is biggest "room" for its defense types to occupy their time with what "could be" and "should be" rather than what can be and what is.

It sad because their country need something big time on the ground not their "best and brightest" to be arguing over fantasies and theories.

If you look at history of Bengal, you see it all too often again and again. They good at poetry and dreams, not very good at wielding military and political power.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Śakra

TopCat said:


> I am sure Indian Navy will give you a standing ovation in BoB.



@chengdusudise The Indian Navy will personally escort PLN to bengledesh and join in. Maybe Pakistan's Navy wants to come too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Species said:


> Chinese posters in this thread are mostly less educated trolls while some are actually quite anti-Islamic which is new to me.



Anti-islamic??

I wonder what a person is doing in a forum mostly put up and populated by Islamic people then?

I have a near-100% conviction that these are just inferiority-complex ridden Myanmar false-flagger trolls - they are the number one Muslim haters along with uneducated butthurt jealous Sanghi uglies from India.

China has Muslims too - they are quite well integrated into Chinese society. I should know - I am pretty close to tons of Chinese Muslims locally at the mosque, I patronize all their local restaurants too - being Halal. So do all the local Middle Eastern and Pakistani communities. There is no 'Anti-Muslim' Chinese, most people in China care only about one thing, MONEY. MONEY knows no ideology, no religion, no color (except green ).

Tell all of these hater amateurs and noobs to get lost. No sense wasting precious time with these uglies from both our right and left flanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Śakra said:


> @chengdusudise The Indian Navy will personally escort PLN to bengledesh and join in. Maybe Pakistan's Navy wants to come too.



Honestly PLAN is way overkill, any navy would be....even a coastguard is.

All China has to do is remotely detonate the training subs they gave to BD and watch BD people flood their country with tears....given how much BD ppl emotionally invest into the smallest of trinkets because they come from position of zero.



Bilal9 said:


> I have a near-100% conviction that these are just inferiority-complex ridden Myanmar false-flagger trolls - they are the number one Muslim haters along with uneducated butthurt jealous Sanghi uglies from India.



Your salty tears taste so good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Nilgiri said:


> @django you are really an Indian "sanghi" and these chinese folks here are really Burmese...coz BD STRONK and BILAL SEZ SO


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

dy1022 said:


> Same as your Roy brothers !
> 
> How pity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *strengths of Myanmar*
> 
> 
> 
> *China proposes China-Myanmar economic corridor*
> 
> 
> *By Zhang Hui Source:Global Times Published: 2017/11/20 *
> 
> *Project to enhance ties with Myanmar*
> *China has proposed building an economic corridor with Myanmar to further enhance bilateral pragmatic cooperation, with observers saying the corridor could maximize revenue for both countries and contribute to the stability of Myanmar and the China-Myanmar border. *
> 
> *Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi announced Sunday China's proposal to build the economic corridor at a press conference with Myanmar's State Counselor and Foreign Minister Aung San Suu Kyi following their talks, and stressed that the two countries have a great potential for cooperation as their economies are highly complementary.*
> 
> *The economic corridor, which would help Myanmar's development plan and needs, will start in China's Yunnan Province, extend to the central Myanmar city of Mandalay, and then east to Yangon and west to the Kyaukpyu special economic zone, forming a three-pillar giant cooperation pattern, Wang said, adding that the proposal will further develop China-Myanmar cooperation under the Belt and Road initiative.*
> 
> *The corridor, which connects both Myanmar's core economic zone and its less-developed western part, could balance development across the country, Song Qingrun, a research fellow at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations, told the Global Times. *
> 
> *Due to its location between China and Southeast Asia, Myanmar serves as an important intersection for China's Belt and Road initiative. The establishment of the corridor will allow China to access the Indian Ocean more conveniently, Gu Xiaosong, head of Southeast Asian Studies at the Guangxi Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times.*
> 
> *"The corridor could help ease Myanmar's conflict and ensure stability along the border between China and Myanmar by providing greater employment and better living standards for Myanmar people," said Chen Fengying, another research fellow at the China Institute of Contemporary International Relations.*
> 
> *At the press conference, China's top diplomat also expressed support for Myanmar's peace process.*
> 
> *Wang said that the plan should consider Myanmar's most urgent needs and start from projects that Myanmar needs most and gradually achieve mutual benefits.*
> 
> *Myanmar needs infrastructure and electric power projects, Gu said, adding that the two countries enjoy enhanced cooperation in energy with the building of oil and gas pipelines.*
> 
> *The two countries agreed to start operating a $1.5 billion pipeline in April, which allows China to import oil through the Bay of Bengal, which has an estimated capacity of 22 million tons of crude oil per year.*
> 
> *Trade between Myanmar and China amounted to over $5.5 billion in the first half of the fiscal year, the Global New Light of Myanmar reported.*
> 
> *"The proposed corridor will not be exclusive, and its future projects will also seek cooperation from other countries including the US, Japan and India which have exerted their influence on Myanmar in many areas," Song said.*
> 
> *Wang said China proposed a three-phase solution to help settle the issue in Myanmar's Rakhine state. Some 800,000Rohingyas in all have fled Myanmar since 2012, according to UN officials.*
> 
> *Three-phase solution*
> 
> *The first phase is to achieve a ceasefire so residents are no longer displaced. The ceasefire is now in effect, Wang said.*
> 
> *Second, the international community should encourage Myanmar and Bangladesh to keep communication lines open in a bid to arrive at a feasible solution to the issue, he said. The two countries have reached an initial agreement on repatriating refugees who have fled to Bangladesh.*
> 
> *The third phase is to find a long-term solution. Stressing that poverty is the root cause of the conflict, the Chinese foreign minister called on the international community to support poverty alleviation efforts in Rakhine state.*
> 
> *China is willing to make constructive efforts to contribute to a peaceful resolution and maintain stability and development of Myanmar, Chinese foreign ministry spokesperson Lu Kang said Monday.*
> 
> 
> *Newspaper headline: Official proposes economic corridor*
> 
> *http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1076202.shtml*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may speak better English but your motherland is Fcuked up, a failure nation, even worse than some Sub-Saharan Africans.
> 
> 
> Childs from USA and Britain are busy at studying Chinese language right now, Trump's granddaughter, Schools in London, etc...
> 
> Speaking in English is not enough in future, and no one wants to learn anything from Bengali's !
> 
> How pity



Yes!!

Very Pity!

Enough with the propaganda from the 'New light of Myanmar' which has been lighting Mynamar with lies from the Tatmadaw for decades. 

The fact of the matter is - bad-mouthing my country doesn't automatically make you better educated or informed. 

Next!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

UKBengali said:


> Anyway it was funny him saying to @Aung Zaya that BD is primitive, when *BD is a good decade ahead of Myanmar* in economic development.


Bold part: A wrong assumption. BD is a $250 billion economy and progressing @7.2% per year, while MM is a $62 billion economy with a little yearly visible progress. Now, they have expelled those Rohingya people, who being Muslim, are hard working. MM agriculture will produce less now because they will not tilt the land in Arakan or fetch fish in the BoB. So, MM will remain behind BD for the next millennium, at least.

https://bdnews24.com/economy/2017/11/14/bangladeshs-economic-growth-hits-record-7.28-in-fy17


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> Bold part: A wrong assumption. BD is a $250 billion economy and progressing @7.2% per year, while MM is a $62 billion economy with a little yearly visible progress.



But how much do you actually consume on the ground compared to Burmese? The thing that actually matters rather than what the single digit % trade extrapolation claims on already bad methodology of a LDC (which cannot collapse any portion of its economy to use USD significantly in the first place)?






http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/weo/2017/02/weodata/weorept.aspx?pr.x=84&pr.y=11&sy=2015&ey=2022&scsm=1&ssd=1&sort=country&ds=.&br=1&c=513,518&s=PPPPC&grp=0&a=

Of course economic illiterates hate such a truth....borne out on such fundamental things:

https://www.worldsteel.org/en/dam/j...5478ae460/Steel+Statistical+Yearbook+2016.pdf






Good job consuming per person a little bit more than Yemen (and only in the most recent year too). Bravo LDC bravo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dy1022

Nilgiri said:


> But how much do you actually consume on the ground compared to Burmese? The thing that actually matters rather than what the single digit % trade extrapolation claims on already bad methodology of a LDC (which cannot collapse any portion of its economy to use USD significantly in the first place)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/weo/2017/02/weodata/weorept.aspx?pr.x=84&pr.y=11&sy=2015&ey=2022&scsm=1&ssd=1&sort=country&ds=.&br=1&c=513,518&s=PPPPC&grp=0&a=
> 
> Of course economic illiterates hate such a truth....borne out on such fundamental things:
> 
> https://www.worldsteel.org/en/dam/j...5478ae460/Steel+Statistical+Yearbook+2016.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job consuming per person a little bit more than Yemen (and only in the most recent year too). Bravo LDC bravo.





Well done !!!

Truth hurts, no wonder that BD is the most backward and poorest place in ASIA!

China-509, Japan-535, South Korea-1155, BD-26 !!!

OMG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

That moment when you see meek submissive Tamil talks about military and political power! 

Going with the level of Sanskritization in India, I have no doubt in few years Tamil Nadu is to be renamed as Rakshasa Nadu or the land of monsters, the historical name for the Tamils.



Bilal9 said:


> I have a near-100% conviction that these are just inferiority-complex ridden Myanmar false-flagger trolls - they are the number one Muslim haters along with uneducated butthurt jealous Sanghi uglies from India.



There is no comparison to the Sanghis when it comes to anti-Muslim inferiority complex and jealousy. I'm actually sympathetic towards then, afterall, India's is dominated by slavery and 800 years of subjugation by the Muslim rulers are enough to create that perennial inferiority complex in their DNA.

And for Tamils, the level of inferiority complex is even higher. Of course, the brutal skin-tone based racism by the North Indians has some role.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Avicenna

Species said:


> That moment when you see meek submissive Tamil talks about military and political power!
> 
> Going with the level of Sanskritization in India, I have no doubt in few years Tamil Nadu is to be renamed as Rakshasa Nadu or the land of monsters, the historical name for the Tamils.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison to the Sanghis when it comes to anti-Muslim inferiority complex and jealousy. I'm actually sympathetic towards then, afterall, India's is dominated by slavery and 800 years of subjugation by the Muslim rulers are enough to create that perennial inferiority complex in their DNA.
> 
> And for Tamils, the level of inferiority complex is even higher. Of course, the brutal skin-tone based racism by the North Indians has some role.



Bottom of the south asian totem pole.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arefin007

Never knew Chinese members were so anti muslim


----------



## UKBengali

Arefin007 said:


> Never knew Chinese members were so anti muslim



Nah, it is just a couple of uneducated Chinese bigots that is all. Most of the rest are fine.

China's educated leaders know that their destiny is with the Muslim world.



Avicenna said:


> Bottom of the south asian totem pole.



Hit the nail on the head there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> All China has to do is remotely detonate the training subs they gave to BD and *watch BD people flood their country with tears*....given how much BD ppl emotionally invest into the smallest of trinkets because they come from position of zero.


Though, for now the Chinese two subs in Bd is making the entire *Indian nation cry loudly*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

dy1022 said:


> Well done !!!
> 
> Truth hurts, no wonder that BD is the most backward and poorest place in ASIA!
> 
> China-509, Japan-535, South Korea-1155, BD-26 !!!
> 
> OMG


Heh look China is behind Japan and way behind South Korea
Among the East Asian countries China is one of the worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

dy1022 said:


> Well done !!!
> 
> Truth hurts, no wonder that BD is the most backward and poorest place in ASIA!
> 
> China-509, Japan-535, South Korea-1155, BD-26 !!!
> 
> OMG



Dude - you do know that BD only became independent in 1971?
Pakistan and India achieved independence in 1947 while Myanmar did it in 1948.
Give BD an extra 2 decades and it will be far, far, far ahead of any of the above 3 by miles.

Please do not take it personally that China has been picked up on it's defence of a barbaric Barman state. No one forced China to support them in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

dy1022 said:


> Well done !!!
> 
> Truth hurts, no wonder that BD is the most backward and poorest place in ASIA!
> 
> China-509, Japan-535, South Korea-1155, BD-26 !!!
> 
> OMG



Indeed China has been quite an inspiration. You were very fortunate to have Deng Xiaoping, he did some great reforms in his tenure that India still has not done. It led to great increase in credit to China private sector and overall quality liquidity in the 90s that fuelled historically the largest construction boom world has ever seen....this drove the steel use (and other basic materials) for large part. Deng pragmatically and sustainably operationalised Mao's (more emotion drive) dream you can say (quite ironic if you know their own interactions and histories).

Much also (esp later) come from the export boom of China (just like Japan and South Korea)...i.e finished steel that is exported as form of products (ships, white goods, rolled steel etc) rather than consumed internally...so net steel consumption ratio I suppose would be lower than lower exporting countries in say South Asia....but definitely it has been successful model for mercantile superpower China and East Asia more generally. I think China is the last country to do this at the level it has done, I think door will close after. India probably has to rely on its internal market more + whatever gaps/demands it can take externally and also services which is a promising field in 21st century. It will be slower compared to Chinese model overall, but we waited 100s of years already for fortune to change (stagnation and preying upon by outsiders), so its fast compared to that. Best of luck to both our ancient societies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## q12093487q

WTF is going on here？ Can you guys be mature？

In my opionion. China should definnitely develop better relationship with bangladesh.I just hope one day Rohingya issue can be solved peacefully



Nabil365 said:


> Heh look China is behind Japan and way behind South Korea
> Among the East Asian countries China is one of the worst.


Actually the world steel industry is suffering from over overcapacity for many years （If you noticed china is doing a better job than SK and japan in reducing steel production capacity recent years.）That‘s why China came out with OBOR， China-BD realationship would not be interfered by these low level trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Avicenna

Nilgiri said:


> Not what your great great great great.... granny said to the Chola army as she did what your compatriot here describes you still doing:
> 
> TopCat said: ↑
> _BD just spread her leg more as it were raped.
> _
> You see, she was at the bottom of some other pole, you owe what little brain you have to our Chola forefathers....sorry we couldn't stick around longer to fully rescue you lot genetically/intellectually/(insert long list of BD inferiority complex here)....just like PA and IA couldnt more recently for your 20th century big achievement.
> 
> Now get back to another year of producing literally 0 vehicles for population of 170 million (just like the 0 patents at USPTO)....worlds biggest country to achieve both (among other worthy lists like 0 olympic medals).... you see intelligence counts for a lot these days. We (all that are not BDees) see the enduring result in this very subforum.



Your a class act Dravidian. 

Like I said bottom of the totem pole.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

IFR 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

M 845P 155 mm howitzer of Myanmar in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

tarpitz said:


> M 845P 155 mm howitzer of Myanmar in action.
> 
> View attachment 439540


MM does not need military equipment. It needs to learn from BD experience on development. Why do not you send some trainees to learn BD way.


----------



## tarpitz

bluesky said:


> MM does not need military equipment. It needs to learn from BD experience on development. Why do not you send some trainees to learn BD way.


LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

chengdusudise said:


> stupid ,if you harm chinese interest we can return you 100 times


With what el stupido? Economic sanction? China will stop exporting to Bangladesh? LOLZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

q12093487q said:


> WTF is going on here？ Can you guys be mature？
> 
> In my opionion. China should definnitely develop better relationship with bangladesh.I just hope one day Rohingya issue can be solved peacefully
> 
> 
> Actually the world steel industry is suffering from over overcapacity for many years （If you noticed china is doing a better job than SK and japan in reducing steel production capacity recent years.）That‘s why China came out with OBOR， China-BD realationship would not be interfered by these low level trolls



Hear hear!

I knew there were sane people in China. 

Most of the Muslim bigots in Chinese name have to be Myanmarese trolls, false flaggers as they are.



tarpitz said:


> M 845P 155 mm howitzer of Myanmar in action.
> 
> View attachment 439540



Stop showing BS pictures.

This is your opponent you fight with - 12 year old Karen kids. End of story.

Is the one in the back smoking a joint?

Jeez....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> This is your opponent you fight with - 12 year old Karen kids. End of story.
> 
> Is the one in the back smoking a joint?


lol that was more than 1 decade old pic. this guys are now about 30 years old and not a rebel anymore.  


Bilal9 said:


> Most of the Muslim bigots in Chinese name have to be Myanmarese trolls, false flaggers as they are.


@pher @dy1022 hello bros. nice to see some new Myanmar members .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> BD Ansar Soldiers are more fitted than MM Ragtag Army
> View attachment 431205
> 
> 
> View attachment 431206
> 
> 
> View attachment 431207



Not gonna join the party here. Just want to ask to DB posters. Why BD army use that kind of Camo? Is there any natural environment that fit into that camo? It feel weird in my eyes. But I'm sure that there should be a tactical reason why they wear that kind of "colorful" camo.


----------



## TopCat

Brainsucker said:


> Not gonna join the party here. Just want to ask to DB posters. Why BD army use that kind of Camo? Is there any natural environment that fit into that camo? It feel weird in my eyes. But I'm sure that there should be a tactical reason why they wear that kind of "colorful" camo.


They are not army, but irregular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

New aircrafts inducted to MAF on Air Force Day.(15-12-2017)
6 Yak 130
2 ATR 42 MPA
2 Fokker 70

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Aung Zaya said:


> lol that was more than 1 decade old pic. this guys are now about 30 years old and not a rebel anymore. [emoji14]
> 
> @pher @dy1022 hello bros. nice to see some new Myanmar members .


& during those 1 decade you guys can't even win against child soldiers. So really what is it about?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Reashot Xigwin said:


> & during those 1 decade you guys can't even win against child soldiers. So really what is it about?


lol they all are not child sodiers. it's doesnt matter about win or lose between brothers. and also we do not need to win. More important is they already signed NCA now and no more fight between us.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Aung Zaya said:


> lol they all are not child sodiers. it's doesnt matter about win or lose between brothers. and also we do not need to win. More important is they already signed NCA now and no more fight between us.


"Brothers"

https://www.burmalink.org/fortify-rights-burma-army-committing-war-crimes-kachin-state/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Reashot Xigwin said:


> "Brothers"


"Brothers in Arms"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Corvette 773 of Myanmar Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Russian Defence Minister in Myanmar.
Myanmar Army C in C and Russian Defence Minister discussed possible arms sales including acquisition of Kilo class and marine engines for naval ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

tarpitz said:


> Corvette 773 of Myanmar Navy.
> View attachment 448320



little version of Kyan Sitta, same weapon configuration just two less AShM and lesser displacement than Kyan Sitta.



tarpitz said:


> Russian Defence Minister in Myanmar.
> Myanmar Army C in C and Russian Defence Minister discussed possible arms sales including acquisition of Kilo class and marine engines for naval ships.



Good, by time when you will get your first submarine we will order and operate more too. Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


> They are not army, but irregular.


Ansar is a kind of Militia irregular. They are trained to act in a partisan war by getting help from both the military and population.


----------



## Species

How is this funny thread still running?


----------



## TopCat

tarpitz said:


> Russian Defence Minister in Myanmar.
> Myanmar Army C in C and Russian Defence Minister discussed possible arms sales including acquisition of Kilo class and marine engines for naval ships.
> View attachment 448963
> 
> View attachment 448964
> 
> View attachment 448965


Do you guys order the uniform from Russia too.. just wondering how they are so similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

What is the military strategy here for BD to win against Myanmar? 

Looking at raw data, Bangladesh Army has 160,000 soldiers vs 400,000 of Myanmar Army. In terms of Air Force, Myanmar has the advantage as well. It operates 30 MiG 29's vs Bangladesh's 8 MiG 29's. The rest are defensive old interceptors that cannot be effectively used in offensive strike roles.

Smaller armies beat much larger armies all the time, that's as old as history. But you need effective tools to achieve your objectives. Like how Israeli's beat the Arab armies, but Bangladesh seems to lack the assets needed.

The most effective way to succeed would be pre-emptive air strikes that cripple the MAF, thus giving BAF air superiority. Allowing the Bangladesh army to move in on the back of a Rohingya uprising that snowballs out of control.

But how does BAF plan to do that? You can't do that with just 8 MiG-29's. Some people are saying BAF is buying 12 Su-27's, but even if you include them, for which there is no proof, it wouldn't be enough. You need to launch several sorties day and night. You need to keep airplanes in the air at all times. Some planes would need repairing, some would need maintenance. Some would malfunction and be out of service until spare parts from foreign countries come in. The pilots would need rest. Some planes would surely be shot down. Some pilots would be killed. What does BAF have to fall back on to sustain that constant pressure? 20 planes are certainly not enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor Strange

SipahSalar said:


> What is the military strategy here for BD to win against Myanmar?
> 
> Looking at raw data, Bangladesh Army has 160,000 soldiers vs 400,000 of Myanmar Army. In terms of Air Force, Myanmar has the advantage as well. It operates 30 MiG 29's vs Bangladesh's 8 MiG 29's. The rest are defensive old interceptors that cannot be effectively used in offensive strike roles.
> 
> Smaller armies beat much larger armies all the time, that's as old as history. But you need effective tools to achieve your objectives. Like how Israeli's beat the Arab armies, but Bangladesh seems to lack the assets needed.
> 
> The most effective way to succeed would be pre-emptive air strikes that cripple the MAF, thus giving BAF air superiority. Allowing the Bangladesh army to move in on the back of a Rohingya uprising that snowballs out of control.
> 
> But how does BAF plan to do that? You can't do that with just 8 MiG-29's. Some people are saying BAF is buying 12 Su-27's, but even if you include them, for which there is no proof, it wouldn't be enough. You need to launch several sorties day and night. You need to keep airplanes in the air at all times. Some planes would need repairing, some would need maintenance. Some would malfunction and be out of service until spare parts from foreign countries come in. The pilots would need rest. Some planes would surely be shot down. Some pilots would be killed. What does BAF have to fall back on to sustain that constant pressure? 20 planes are certainly not enough.



Showing the Rohingya concern, BD could utilize the situation to grab some military assistance from powerful Muslim countries and western world would have consent. BD would have natural superiority over MM. Instead due to the India centric people in power, BD is neither getting assistance from India, China, Russia nor from Muslim countries. Only pity from western world. BD is stuck in a crucial moment. And MM just took the better time to strike BD, 2012 to onward. Remind me of India which struck Nepal when it was affected by earthquake and most of its mechanisms werent working.



SipahSalar said:


> What does BAF have to fall back on to sustain that constant pressure? 20 planes are certainly not enough.



The numbers will increase over time. I dont think they have any plans to go in a war so quickly. And they will avoid war by any cost. If they really want to increase the fighters drastically then should go on loan.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

What is the status of Bangladesh's artillery force?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

BD will always be stuck in a trance, the indian trance.


----------



## Avicenna

SipahSalar said:


> What is the military strategy here for BD to win against Myanmar?
> 
> Looking at raw data, Bangladesh Army has 160,000 soldiers vs 400,000 of Myanmar Army. In terms of Air Force, Myanmar has the advantage as well. It operates 30 MiG 29's vs Bangladesh's 8 MiG 29's. The rest are defensive old interceptors that cannot be effectively used in offensive strike roles.
> 
> Smaller armies beat much larger armies all the time, that's as old as history. But you need effective tools to achieve your objectives. Like how Israeli's beat the Arab armies, but Bangladesh seems to lack the assets needed.
> 
> The most effective way to succeed would be pre-emptive air strikes that cripple the MAF, thus giving BAF air superiority. Allowing the Bangladesh army to move in on the back of a Rohingya uprising that snowballs out of control.
> 
> But how does BAF plan to do that? You can't do that with just 8 MiG-29's. Some people are saying BAF is buying 12 Su-27's, but even if you include them, for which there is no proof, it wouldn't be enough. You need to launch several sorties day and night. You need to keep airplanes in the air at all times. Some planes would need repairing, some would need maintenance. Some would malfunction and be out of service until spare parts from foreign countries come in. The pilots would need rest. Some planes would surely be shot down. Some pilots would be killed. What does BAF have to fall back on to sustain that constant pressure? 20 planes are certainly not enough.



I don't think Bangladesh is looking for a fight. 

I agree with your post though, the Bangladeshi military is woefully outgunned by Myanmar.

Yes, Myanmar. Lets let that sink in.

Pathetic.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Avicenna said:


> I don't think Bangladesh is looking for a fight.
> 
> I agree with your post though, the Bangladeshi military is woefully outgunned by Myanmar.
> 
> Yes, Myanmar. Lets let that sink in.
> 
> Pathetic.



Military hardware isn't too expensive if there is the political will to buy it.

However the stuff that Bangladesh is buying, like those old training submarines from China, it doesn't convey any kind of political will to win a war.

What Bangladesh needs to plug the gap is a large amount of artillery to start. Modern rocket artillery like China's WS-series has a range of several hundred kilometres and pinpoint precision. And can be cheaply fired in enormous salvos.

Then you can use swarms of armed drones which are very cost effective and powerful. China's CH-5 armed drone has a range of over 10,000 km and can carry 16 missiles each. Chinese armed drones have been put to good use in the Middle East by countries like Saudi Arabia, Iraq and Egypt for example.

These two options are extremely cost-effective, and can land a huge amount of munitions on distant targets with high accuracy. You don't have to worry about losing any pilots either, you can sit back and fire away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Military hardware isn't too expensive if there is the political will to buy it.
> 
> However the stuff that Bangladesh is buying, like those old training submarines from China, it doesn't convey any kind of political will to win a war.
> 
> What Bangladesh needs to plug the gap is a large amount of artillery to start. Modern rocket artillery like China's WS-series has a range of several hundred kilometres and pinpoint precision. And can be cheaply fired in enormous salvos.
> 
> Then you can use swarms of armed drones which are very cost effective and powerful. China's CH-5 armed drone has a range of over 10,000 km and can carry 16 missiles each. Chinese armed drones have been put to good use in the Middle East by countries like Saudi Arabia, Iraq and Egypt for example.
> 
> These two options are extremely cost-effective, and can land a huge amount of munitions on distant targets with high accuracy. You don't have to worry about losing any pilots either, you can sit back and fire away.



Who knows what they are trying to do. 

I can see buying the Mings as a cost effective (i.e. CHEAP), way to build up familiarity with operating submarines.

However, the key will be if Bangladesh goes through and buys some more modern new builds. Who knows?

To be honest, I have no to little confidence in Bangladesh to make the "right" move militarily. I think there are way too many domestic distractions to a concerted effort to focus on maximal military capability. 

Its not like a Pakistan vs. India environment. There is no CLEAR military threat. Just the potential ones from Myanmar and to a much lesser extent India. 

But irony of ironies, there is an Indian installed government in power. Its a mess.

As for me, if I was in charge of the BAF, I would ask the government to open up the pocket book and buy some Gripens and Eireye AWACS systems. And I would choose the J-10C if offered rather than any Russian types.

At least for the BAF, I would want a Western/Chinese mix. Oh well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

Chinese-Dragon said:


> it doesn't convey any kind of political will to win a war.


I'd go further than that, i think its malicious intent. Bangladesh's GDP is four times Myanmar's and almost the same as Pakistan's. And despite that to be outgunned by Myanmar can't simply be put away as 'lack of will' or 'incompetence'. I think there's external influence or malicious intent of political leadership of Bangladesh that's keeping the BD military to less than minimal. 

Maybe some external factors don't want BD becoming too independent. Maybe the Political leadership doesn't want the army to become too strong fearing a coup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Some of the small arms, GMPG and HMG produced by Myanmar Defence Industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

tarpitz said:


> Some of the small arms, GMPG and HMG produced by Myanmar Defence Industries.
> View attachment 449307
> 
> View attachment 449308
> 
> View attachment 449309



What is this...Myanmar show and tell?


----------



## TopCat

SipahSalar said:


> 0,000 of Myanmar Army. In terms of Air Force, Myanmar has the advantage as well. It operates 30 MiG 29's vs Bangladesh's 8 MiG 29's. The rest are defensive old interceptors that cannot be effectively used in offensive strike roles.
> 
> Smaller armies beat much larger armies all the time, that's as old as history. But you need effective tools to achieve your objectives. Like how Israeli's beat the Arab armies, but Bangladesh seems to lack the assets needed.





SipahSalar said:


> What is the military strategy here for BD to win against Myanmar?
> 
> Looking at raw data, Bangladesh Army has 160,000 soldiers vs 400,000 of Myanmar Army. In terms of Air Force, Myanmar has the advantage as well. It operates 30 MiG 29's vs Bangladesh's 8 MiG 29's. The rest are defensive old interceptors that cannot be effectively used in offensive strike roles.
> 
> Smaller armies beat much larger armies all the time, that's as old as history. But you need effective tools to achieve your objectives. Like how Israeli's beat the Arab armies, but Bangladesh seems to lack the assets needed.
> 
> The most effective way to succeed would be pre-emptive air strikes that cripple the MAF, thus giving BAF air superiority. Allowing the Bangladesh army to move in on the back of a Rohingya uprising that snowballs out of control.
> 
> But how does BAF plan to do that? You can't do that with just 8 MiG-29's. Some people are saying BAF is buying 12 Su-27's, but even if you include them, for which there is no proof, it wouldn't be enough. You need to launch several sorties day and night. You need to keep airplanes in the air at all times. Some planes would need repairing, some would need maintenance. Some would malfunction and be out of service until spare parts from foreign countries come in. The pilots would need rest. Some planes would surely be shot down. Some pilots would be killed. What does BAF have to fall back on to sustain that constant pressure? 20 planes are certainly not enough.



You nailed it.. i dont think anybody even BAF remotely understand this.
Most of them will fall back to taliban type guerilla warfare. Thats what their mindset is. Even I heard it from one of the top general of Bangladesh army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Besides I dont blame our leaders for not paying attention to the army. We had a lot to catch up with.
Below is just a simple example of our power sector in 1990. Its not only power but health, education, food security, natural calamity you name it.

https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/EG.ELC.ACCS.ZS?locations=BD-MM-PK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Russia to sell six SU-30 warplanes to Myanmar: RIA


MOSCOW (Reuters) - Russia will sell six SU-30 warplanes to Myanmar, the RIA news agency reported on Monday, citing the Russian Defence Ministry.

Myanmar was also interested in buying other Russian military hardware for its land and naval forces, RIA reported.


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...0-warplanes-to-myanmar-ria-idUSKBN1FB0UM?il=0

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...-six-su-30-warplanes-to-myanmar---ria-9883982

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> Russia to sell six SU-30 warplanes to Myanmar: RIA
> 
> 
> MOSCOW (Reuters) - Russia will sell six SU-30 warplanes to Myanmar, the RIA news agency reported on Monday, citing the Russian Defence Ministry.
> 
> Myanmar was also interested in buying other Russian military hardware for its land and naval forces, RIA reported.
> 
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...0-warplanes-to-myanmar-ria-idUSKBN1FB0UM?il=0
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...-six-su-30-warplanes-to-myanmar---ria-9883982
> 
> 
> View attachment 449326
> 
> View attachment 449327


congrtzz for ur su-30ks..


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> congrtzz for ur su-30ks..


----------



## Avicenna

Did any of you guys catch this? Thoughts?


----------



## mb444

Avicenna said:


> Did any of you guys catch this? Thoughts?




Utterly depressing. These guys are still harping on about 71, spewing political claptrap and focussed on UN missions.

They have forgotten their primary aim is to defend the country. Would anyone in their right mind trust these imbaciles to protect national sovereignty. Not one of them displayed any fire in the belly.... I worry for our nation ..... we are lions lead by sheeps....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shorisrip

TopCat said:


> Besides I dont blame our leaders for not paying attention to the army. We had a lot to catch up with.
> Below is just a simple example of our power sector in 1990. Its not only power but health, education, food security, natural calamity you name it.
> 
> https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/EG.ELC.ACCS.ZS?locations=BD-MM-PK




Indeed, there are much more important sectors in our country that need attention rather than the military sector. The country needs a better economy, infrastructure and richer human capital. We're not India/Pakistan, nor do we have any significant militancy in our country that requires massive militarization. The rogue banana state of Myanmar is hardly a threat, even if it might look like on paper.

Besides, our military isn't a "joke" either. It's professional first and foremost, and probably the most respected public sector organization in the country. Of course, I'd like our military to grow and become as strong as possible, but our main focus should be elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Six Su 30SM will be delivered in 2019.
The negotiation process started in 2016 and took almost two year to be finalised.





Photo:C in C visited Su 30SM station in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

tarpitz said:


> Six Su 30SM will be delivered in 2019.
> The negotiation process started in 2016 and took almost two year to be finalised.
> View attachment 449481
> 
> Photo:C in C visited Su 30SM station in Russia.





tarpitz said:


> Six Su 30SM will be delivered in 2019.
> The negotiation process started in 2016 and took almost two year to be finalised.
> View attachment 449481
> 
> Photo:C in C visited Su 30SM station in Russia.


I thought that was Su-30K.


----------



## Avicenna

mb444 said:


> Utterly depressing. These guys are still harping on about 71, spewing political claptrap and focussed on UN missions.
> 
> They have forgotten their primary aim is to defend the country. Would anyone in their right mind trust these imbaciles to protect national sovereignty. Not one of them displayed any fire in the belly.... I worry for our nation ..... we are lions lead by sheeps....



To be honest, watching this disgusted me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Nabil365 said:


> I thought that was Su-30K.
> View attachment 449491


No. He visited Su 30SM factory in Tula and met with KBP officials and discussed about acquisition in Jun 2017.

He also test flight Su 30SM simulator and observed the Su 30SM air show.

Su 30K are not in Russia. They are in 558th Aviation Repair Plant, Baranovichi, Belarus.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1619691671398648




http://elevenmyanmar.com/politics/10192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

tarpitz said:


> No. He visited Su 30SM factory in Tula and met with KBP officials and discussed about acquisition in Jun 2017.
> 
> He also test flight Su 30SM simulator and observed the Su 30SM air show.
> 
> Su 30K are not in Russia. They are in 558th Aviation Repair Plant, Baranovichi, Belarus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1619691671398648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://elevenmyanmar.com/politics/10192
> 
> View attachment 449496
> 
> View attachment 449497
> 
> View attachment 449498


Cant you read English? He was in a flying school. Not in irkut factory.
No matter what your senior general got Su-30k threw away junk by Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

TopCat said:


> Cant you read English? He was in a flying school. Not in irkut factory.
> No matter what your senior general got Su-30k threw away junk by Indians.


LoL.
Are those grapes too sour for you?
Keep your finger crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

tarpitz said:


> LoL.
> Are those grapes too sour for you?
> Keep your finger crossed.



No, I hope your dumb general pays more to these useless tools while keeping bigoted burmese starved.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> No, I hope your dumb general pays more to these useless tools while keeping bigoted burmese starved.



Look how scared they are buying everything and anything with no thought to a coherent military doctrine.
The maintenance of all the Russian planes will eat a huge chunk of their tiny budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

UKBengali said:


> Look how scared they are buying everything and anything with no thought to a coherent military doctrine.
> The maintenance of all the Russian planes will eat a huge chunk of their tiny budget.


They can do whatever they want.
However we should be more worried on what we are gonna do.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarpitz

TopCat said:


> No, I hope your dumb general pays more to these useless tools while keeping bigoted burmese starved.


It is our own business.
And not your business.
Is it too painful to see induction of new aircrafts to MAF again and again?
If you think our Su 30s are useless, then you should be happy.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> I thought that was Su-30K.
> View attachment 449491


nope.


TopCat said:


> Cant you read English? He was in a flying school. Not in irkut factory.
> No matter what your senior general got Su-30k threw away junk by Indians.


lol cry baby cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> It is our own business.
> And not your business.
> Is it too painful to see induction of new aircrafts to MAF again and again?
> If you think our Su 30s are useless, then you should be happy.



Congrats but do not fly these SU-30SMEs anywhere over Arakan as the new BD frigates will be tracking them with their powerful AESA radars, that can provide tracking data to the long-range SAMs.


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> It is our own business.
> And not your business.
> Is it too painful to see induction of new aircrafts to MAF again and again?
> If you think our Su 30s are useless, then you should be happy.


lol they should be happy for this as well.  







UKBengali said:


> the new BD frigates will be tracking them with their powerful AESA radars, that can provide tracking data to the long-range SAMs.


ohhh it's so scary.  plz name ur AESA radar and so called long range missile.


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> lol they should be happy for this as well.
> View attachment 449517
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh it's so scary.  plz name ur AESA radar and so called long range missile.


You missed this.
http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2017/10/12/bangladesh-navy-orders-two-dornier-228s/
http://www.naval-technology.com/new...angladesh-navys-dornier-228-aircraft-5924860/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Nabil365 said:


> They can do whatever they want.
> However we should be more worried on what we are gonna do.



Exactly this. Sadly I have my doubts regarding Bangladesh.


----------



## UKBengali

Avicenna said:


> Exactly this. Sadly I have my doubts regarding Bangladesh.



The simple fact is that BD does not want to go to war with Myanmar right now over Rohingya. Most of the
BD population are probably also of this opinion as well and they rather that BD carries on with the economy front while slowly building up the military as per "Forces Goal 2030".

Too many posters want BD to just go out there and purchase any plane as a tit-for-tat with Myanmar. If you really look outside the headline numbers, just how effective will the MAF be against even a BAF that has a single squadron of say 16 Gripen Es or 16 J-10Cs? The Mig-29s are not reckoned to be very good fighter even if upgraded, the JF-17 is the weakest 4th generation aircraft out there and the SU-30SME if that is what they are getting is quite good but 6 is hardly a game changer. Myanmar would be hard pressed to afford SU-30SME in numbers and the maintenance nightmare will just have started for them trying to maintain 3 different 4th generation aircraft on a tiny budget of 2 billion dollars(add in an extra 1 billion as the military runs it's own companies for profit that gets invested in weapons purchases lol).

Yes, BAF is led by complete idiots but even idiots eventually learn and decent numbers of high quality planes will come soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

UKBengali said:


> The simple fact is that BD does not want to go to war with Myanmar right now over Rohingya. Most of the
> BD population are probably also of this opinion as well and they rather that BD carries on with the economy front while slowly building up the military as per "Forces Goal 2030".
> 
> Too many posters want BD to just go out there and purchase any plane as a tit-for-tat with Myanmar. If you really look outside the headline numbers, just how effective will the MAF be against even a BAF that has a single squadron of say 16 Gripen Es or 16 J-10Cs? The Mig-29s are not reckoned to be very good fighter even if upgraded, the JF-17 is the weakest 4th generation aircraft out there and the SU-30SME if that is what they are getting is quite good but 6 is hardly a game changer. Myanmar would be hard pressed to afford SU-30SME in numbers and the maintenance nightmare will just have started for them trying to maintain 3 different 4th generation aircraft on a tiny budget of 2 billion dollars(add in an extra 1 billion as the military runs it's own companies for profit that gets invested in weapons purchases lol).
> 
> Yes, BAF is led by complete idiots but even idiots eventually learn and decent numbers of high quality planes will come soon.


Yeah apparently the J-10 got rejected twice including J-10C according to Bdmilitary admin.


----------



## UKBengali

Nabil365 said:


> Yeah apparently the J-10 got rejected twice including J-10C according to Bdmilitary admin.



J-10C got rejected?

Bro, do you have any further info on this?


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> J-10C got rejected?
> 
> Bro, do you have any further info on this?


I think it is too expensive for its weight and capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Nabil365 said:


> Yeah apparently the J-10 got rejected twice including J-10C according to Bdmilitary admin.


WOW...

So, what type of aircraft BAF wants? Euro, US or Russian?


----------



## Nabil365

UKBengali said:


> J-10C got rejected?
> 
> Bro, do you have any further info on this?











Cannon Fodder said:


> WOW...
> 
> So, what type of aircraft BAF wants? Euro, US or Russian?


The admin says that something “big” is coming up.
He believes that it will definitely surprise us.
Kept mentioning the element of surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Nabil365 said:


> View attachment 449560



OK, so it looks like the main reason is that BD wants to move away from China in order to cut down reliance on it. If the performance is not up to scratch then it would be acceptable reason.
If the geopolitical reason is true then I am not sure it was wise as the Chinese hardware can be used against India who is a much more bigger threat than Myanmar.



Nabil365 said:


> The admin says that something “big” is coming up.
> He believes that it will definitely surprise us.
> Kept mentioning the element of surprise.



This something "big" can only be SU-30SME in my opinion.
But as he mentions a "surprise" it may be one of the Euro-canards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

UKBengali said:


> OK, so it looks like the main reason is that BD wants to move away from China in order to cut down reliance on it. If the performance is not up to scratch then it would be acceptable reason.
> If that is true then I am not sure it was wise as the Chinese hardware should be used against India who is a much more bigger threat than Myanmar.


Made me kinda disappointed too.
However I’m fine with Mig-35.
Knew from the start that Mig-35 might be coming.
Gut feeling...



UKBengali said:


> OK, so it looks like the main reason is that BD wants to move away from China in order to cut down reliance on it. If the performance is not up to scratch then it would be acceptable reason.
> If the geopolitical reason is true then I am not sure it was wise as the Chinese hardware can be used against India who is a much more bigger threat than Myanmar.
> 
> 
> 
> This something "big" can only be SU-30SME in my opinion.
> But as he mentions a "surprise" it may be one of the Euro-canards.


Su-35 I guess?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Nabil365 said:


> Made me kinda disappointed too.
> However I’m fine with Mig-35.
> Knew from the start that Mig-35 might be coming.
> Gut feeling...



Let us hope it is SU-30SME or one of the Euro-canards.



Nabil365 said:


> Su-35 I guess?



Let us pray it is in that case.

A squadron of these with the 8 Mig-29s should at least give some kind of parity with the MAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Nabil365 said:


> The admin says that something “big” is coming up.
> He believes that it will definitely surprise us.
> Kept mentioning the element of surprise.


Don't you think JF17 will also surprise us?


----------



## UKBengali

Cannon Fodder said:


> Don't you think JF17 will also surprise us?



Hope it is not the JF-17 as BD needs a fighter that can match anything in the Indian arsenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

UKBengali said:


> Hope it is not the JF-17 as BD needs a fighter that can match anything in the Indian arsenal.


Lets hope for the best...

But, if BAF procure JF17, then it will be a huge surprise for us...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

*Russia to sell 6 Su-30 fighters to Myanmar*
Source: Xinhua 2018-01-23 01:08:23








Two Su-30 planes perform acrobatic flight in Subang air base in Selangor, Malaysia, June 1, 2008. (Xinhua/Chong Voon Chung)



MOSCOW, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- Russia agreed to supply six Su-30 fighters to Myanmar during Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu's visit to the country, Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin said Monday.



Shoigu's visit to Myanmar on Jan. 20-22 gave an "additional impetus" to military and technical cooperation between the two countries, Fomin said in an online press release.



Fomin said he is confident that the Su-30warplanes will become the main fighters of Myanmar's Air Force to "protect territorial integrity and repel terrorist attacks."



During Shoigu's visit, the two countries agreed to streamline entry for warships in Russian and Myanmar's ports.



Myanmar is also interested in purchasing Russian naval and land equipment and over 600 soldiers from the Southeast Asian country are studying in Russia's military academies, Fomin said.

Myanmar is looking for air domination against Bangladesh with a better mix of capable fighters like Mig-29,Su-30 and FC-1 Xialong armed with missile R-27 and R-73

Now even two more ethnic rebel groups have signed ceasefire , Myanmar is stabilizing surely.

With this deal concluded Myanmar would have more than 50 4 generation fighters whereas Bangladesh only 8 mig -29 and some 35 F-7 which also is in Myanmar's inventory.


----------



## Species

UKBengali said:


> Let us hope it is SU-30SME or one of the Euro-canards.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us pray it is in that case.
> 
> A squadron of these with the 8 Mig-29s should at least give some kind of parity with the MAF.



Production of Su-30s in Russia will end in 2022 since Irkut will focus on MC-21 airliners from then. It looks like unless a deal has been signed already, there are very slim chances of BAF acquiring Su-30s as Russia itself has a large order of Su-30SM along with the additional order from Myanmar which will sufficiently keep Irkut quite busy. I also believe Myanmar's deal might have provisions of additional aircrafts to the first batch of 6. 

In this situation, acquirng anything below Su-35 will be seriously disappointing.



Nabil365 said:


> The admin says that something “big” is coming up.
> He believes that it will definitely surprise us.
> Kept mentioning the element of surprise.



He also said BAF won't purchase any aircraft before the election and according to him, Russia won't supply anything if the government changes. If that's really the case, I don't think Russia is a reliable supplier either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Species said:


> He also said BAF won't purchase any aircraft before the election and according to him, Russia won't supply anything if the government changes. If that's really the case, I don't think Russia is a reliable supplier either.



Doesn't look like it though,

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...0R4J334G_yM7wqWQyYwrZ_lu9FyIE6tifyrHD6tDrBCzA



shourov323 said:


> congrtzz for ur su-30ks..





Nabil365 said:


> I thought that was Su-30K.
> View attachment 449491





TopCat said:


> Cant you read English? He was in a flying school. Not in irkut factory.
> No matter what your senior general got Su-30k threw away junk by Indians.



Looks like it's SME version.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3527441?query

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Myanmar SU-30 vs awami league "MULA" - one hell of comparative strength Awami pom poms are delivering over stretch of 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

idune said:


> Myanmar SU-30 vs awami league "MULA" - one hell of comparative strength Awami pom poms are delivering over stretch of 10 years.



Give it a rest buddy.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

204 million dollar for 6 Su-30.Per plane cost 34 million dollar.Not that expensive compared to others.

*Myanmar to buy Russian fighter jets in deal worth more than $200m*





A Sukhoi SU-30 fighter jet from the Royal Malaysian Air Force in flight during the Singapore Airshow at Changi exhibition center in Singapore on February 16, 2016. (AFP)

Tuesday, January 23, 2018

*Myanmar has agreed to buy six Su-30 fighter jets from Russia in a deal worth at least US$204 million (about K274.7 trillion).*

Russia announced the deal on January 22, the last day of a two-day official visit by Defence Minister Mr Sergey Shoigu, whose itinerary included talks in Nay Pyi Taw with Tatmadaw Commander-in-Chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing.

“During the Russian defense minister’s visit an agreement was reached under which Myanmar would purchase six Su-30 planes,” Russia’s state-run _TASS_ newsagency quoted Deputy Defence Minister Lieutenant-General Alexander Fomin as saying.

*No figure was given for the sale, but starting prices for an Su-30 are about $34 million.*

Fomin said the Su-30 “will become the main fighter aircraft of Myanmar’s air force to protect the country’s territorial integrity and repel any terror threats”.

_TASS_ also quoted Fomin as saying that Russian armaments had proved their capability during operations by the Tatmadaw.

"These are, in particular, the Mi-24, Mi-35 and Mi-17 helicopters, as well as the MiG-29 fighter aircraft, the Yak-130 combat-capable trainer aircraft, the Pechora-2 air defence system and other equipment," the deputy minister said.

Fomin also said more that 600 members of the Tatmadaw were studying at higher military educational institutions in Russia.

“All this helps to tighten security in Southeast Asia and the Pacific Rim in general,” he said.

Shoigu’s visit also included the signing by the two countries of an agreement on streamlined entry for warships to ports in Russia and Myanmar, _TASS _reported.
https://frontiermyanmar.net/en/myanmar-to-buy-russian-fighter-jets-in-deal-worth-more-than-200m


----------



## tarpitz

Homo Sapiens said:


> Fomin also said more that 600 members of the Tatmadaw are studying at higher military educational institutions in Russia.


Good to hear that.
Part of the defence modernization programme.

http://tass.com/defense/986222

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Good to hear that.
> Part of the defence modernization programme.
> 
> http://tass.com/defense/986222




But how does Myanmar intend to take on a country that has 3.5X greater GDP?
Keep eating arms while the country remains underdeveloped and economic growth is
only due to Chinese stripping the country dry of it's natural resources?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> But how does Myanmar intend to take on a country that has 3.5X greater GDP?
> Keep eating arms while the country remains underdeveloped and economic growth is
> only due to Chinese stripping the country dry of it's natural resources?


They can.. Look at how North Korea and Iran took on USA...
Even though they have lower GDP but they have resources like that of Russia. But ultimately, it will not make it a respectable country neither will it be beneficial to its citizen. But considering the bigoted mindset of all of its citizen, i don't feel sorry for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> They can.. Look at how North Korea and Iran took on USA...
> Even though they have lower GDP but they have resources like that of Russia. But ultimately, it will not make it a respectable country neither will it be beneficial to its citizen. *But considering the bigoted mindset of all of its citizen, i don't feel sorry for them.*




This is the important point.
The vast majority of Barmans are bigotted racists and the Rohingya issue is not solely the fault of the leadership.

Let them stay poor and undeveloped, since they do not have enough gas like Qatar to become rich, while BD races ahead to become a middle-income country within the next generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

UKBengali said:


> This is the important point.
> The vast majority of Barmans are bigotted racists and the Rohingya issue is not solely the fault of the leadership.
> 
> Let them stay poor and undeveloped, since they do not have enough gas like Qatar to become rich, while BD races ahead to become a middle-income country within the next generation.


I wanted my govt to tighten the screw a little bit more and secure a good sanction from EU and USA before sending those Rohingyas back. I think they are falling for Chinese and Burmese design.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

TopCat said:


> I wanted my govt to tighten the screw a little bit more and secure a good sanction from EU and USA before sending those Rohingyas back. I think they are falling for Chinese and Burmese design.




I think that China bribed BD to go along with the repatriation agreement.

Most probably it promised that the tens of billions of loans promised in 2016 will be disbursed and weapons at subsidised prices will become available.

We will find out before the end of the year if my hunch is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

UKBengali said:


> But how does Myanmar intend to take on a country that has 3.5X greater GDP?
> Keep eating arms while the country remains underdeveloped and economic growth is
> only due to Chinese stripping the country dry of it's natural resources?



Read the post again. I am talking about 600 Myanmar military trainees in Russia.

Don't think about other countries.
Think about your own 160 millions starving people living on a sinking land while facing the uncontrollable population explosion.

Keep enjoy your so called ''Forces Goal 2030''. A Goal without goal, the most funniest force modernization programme in the world.

Keep your MRCA dream alive.

By the way, I really appreciate your highly skillful BAF pilots for destroying 3 Yak 130s in just 6 moths.
Tired of listening your cover up stories.(compensated blah blah. . . fly by wire blah blah. . . software error blah blah. . . ) there's no credible information from Russian side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Read the post again. I am talking about 600 Myanmar military trainees in Russia.
> 
> Don't think about other countries.
> Think about your own 160 millions starving people living on a sinking land while facing the uncontrollable population explosion.
> 
> Keep enjoy your so called ''Forces Goal 2030''. A Goal without goal, the most funniest force modernization programme in the world.
> 
> Keep your MRCA dream alive.
> 
> By the way, I really appreciate your highly skillful BAF pilots for destroying 3 Yak 130s in just 6 moths.
> Tired of listening your cover up stories.(compensated blah blah. . . fly by wire blah blah. . . software error blah blah. . . ) there's no credible information from Russian side.




1. BD people starving?

BD has the strongest economy in the whole of S Asia with GDP growing more than 7% a year over the last 2 years and expected to do so again this year.
BD also has the highest life expectancy in S Asia bar Sri Lanka.

2. Forces Goal 2030 is a joke?

What part of the announcement from BD Navy that they will build 6 frigates by 2030 in BD did you miss?
These ships will be real frigates like the Chinese Type-054A, not jokes that you have with modified manpads for air-defence lol. Reports indicate that Type-054A has been rejected,maybe due to lack of capability.
While your scared military buys everything under the sun, BD has a planned modernisation that by 2030 will allow total military dominance over your farce of a state.

3. If our pilots are so bad then why are other planes not crashing? It is only the YAK-130 and so that should tell you something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

UKBengali said:


> But how does Myanmar intend to take on a country that has 3.5X greater GDP?
> Keep eating arms while the country remains underdeveloped and economic growth is
> only due to Chinese stripping the country dry of it's natural resources?


 Myanmar is the North korea in south asia that's why.


----------



## tarpitz

warrantofficer said:


> Myanmar is the North korea in south asia that's why.


Both Myanmar and India are building the fence along the border with Bangladesh.
So in coming years Bangladesh will be completely surrounded by fences.
You should be proud of it.
The only country in the world that is going to be surrounded by fences.
Bangladeshis are unwated by all of her neighbours.








Photo: Myanmar-Bangladesh border fence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

tarpitz said:


> Both Myanmar and India are building the fence along the border with Bangladesh.
> So in coming years Bangladesh will be completely surrounded by fences.
> You should be proud of it.
> The only country in the world that is going to be surrounded by fences.
> Bangladeshis are unwated by all of her neighbours.
> View attachment 449694
> 
> View attachment 449695
> 
> Photo: Myanmar-Bangladesh border fence.




Proves nothing. India has built fence to stop cattle smuggling due to their Hindu fanaticism and you are doing it to try to keep out Rohingyas that are native to Arakan.
Myanmar is a world rogue and will pay for it.

Now get back to topic please.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

Myanmar will have full air domination in the coming decade with Mig-29,Su-30SM and FC-1 Xialong about more than 50 aircraft whereas Bangladesh and it's out of reality posters in this forum were thinking to take on India air force and even J-10 from china all these is concoted lies of Bangla now exposed ,ever exploding population and fenced in all borders with political instability and succession of power a key issue , Bangladesh is not really going to repel any attacks from Myanmar at all I guess.It first needs to get hold of its internal situation first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Myanmar will have full air domination in the coming decade with Mig-29,Su-30SM and FC-1 Xialong about more than 50 aircraft whereas Bangladesh and it's out of reality posters in this forum were thinking to take on India air force and even J-10 from china all these is concoted lies of Bangla now exposed ,ever exploding population and fenced in all borders with political instability and succession of power a key issue , Bangladesh is not really going to repel any attacks from Myanmar at all I guess.It first needs to get hold of its internal situation first.


Yah man, Bangladesh is doomed! Now you guys can sleep peacefully...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Allah Akbar

tarpitz said:


> Both Myanmar and India are building the fence along the border with Bangladesh.
> So in coming years Bangladesh will be completely surrounded by fences.
> You should be proud of it.
> The only country in the world that is going to be surrounded by fences.
> Bangladeshis are unwated by all of her neighbours.
> View attachment 449694
> 
> View attachment 449695
> 
> Photo: Myanmar-Bangladesh border fence.


Great job. At least you are paying for the fence. Myanmar is a country that only feed it's army and armament while rest of the stupid people clapping in empty stomach. No thanks buddy we are happy with our dinner menu and completely not like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Myanmar will have full air domination in the coming decade with Mig-29,Su-30SM and FC-1 Xialong about more than 50 aircraft whereas Bangladesh and it's out of reality posters in this forum were thinking to take on India air force and even J-10 from china all these is concoted lies of Bangla now exposed ,ever exploding population and fenced in all borders with political instability and succession of power a key issue , Bangladesh is not really going to repel any attacks from Myanmar at all I guess.It first needs to get hold of its internal situation first.


yeah,we also knw that indian army will give full support to myanmar in case of war with bangladesh..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Navy shipyard. (Google map updated in mid 2017)
A lot of activities are going on there. 
The slipway is with a capacity to dock and undock vessels up to 12000 tons and overall length of 140 metres.
It has eight berths, the smallest is 99 meters and the largest is 140 metres in length.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

shourov323 said:


> yeah,we also knw that rapisthan army will give full support to myanmar in case of war with bangladesh..


Well Bangla lungi won't dare to go war with Myanmar at all


----------



## BDforever

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Well Bangla lungi won't dare to go war with Myanmar at all


you can help us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

BDforever said:


> you can help us


Bangladesh first need loyal infantry soldiers who trust the hierarchy of armed forces not kill them for trivial reasons and start a mutiny ,I have not seen any country in Asia where soldiers have started a mutiny against officers other than, Bangladesh ofcourse if you can't have loyalty no one can help you at all.


----------



## BDforever

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Bangladesh first need loyal infantry soldiers who trust the hierarchy of armed forces not kill them for trivial reasons and start a mutiny ,I have not seen any country in Asia where soldiers have started a mutiny against officers other than, Bangladesh ofcourse if you can't have loyalty no one can help you at all.


nah, we don't any soldiers if you there to attack on our behalf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

BDforever said:


> nah, we don't any soldiers if you there to attack on our behalf


Don't kid yourself, Indian Army won't be there always to save your from ethnic cleansing and then to be told 40 odd years later that it was a joint action.


----------



## BDforever

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Don't kid yourself, Indian Army won't be there always to save your from ethnic cleansing and then to be told 40 odd years later that it was a joint action.


will you not obey order from us ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

BDforever said:


> will you not obey order from us ?


Obey order ? Look at Pranab Da 's photo and wash your face and come again !


----------



## BDforever

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Obey order ? Look at Pranab Da 's photo and wash your face and come again !


it does not matter whatever photo is, we order and you obey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

BDforever said:


> it does not matter whatever photo is, we order and you obey


indians only obey order from him..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Homo Sapiens

tarpitz said:


> Both Myanmar and India are building the fence along the border with Bangladesh.
> So in coming years Bangladesh will be completely surrounded by fences.
> You should be proud of it.
> The only country in the world that is going to be surrounded by fences.
> Bangladeshis are unwated by all of her neighbours.





UKBengali said:


> Proves nothing. India has built fence to stop cattle smuggling due to their Hindu fanaticism and you are doing it to try to keep out Rohingyas that are native to Arakan.
> Myanmar is a world rogue and will pay for it.





HariSinghNalwa said:


> Myanmar will have full air domination in the coming decade with Mig-29,Su-30SM and FC-1 Xialong about more than 50 aircraft whereas Bangladesh and it's out of reality posters in this forum were thinking to take on India air force and even J-10 from china all these is concoted lies of Bangla now exposed ,ever exploding population and fenced in all borders with political instability and succession of power a key issue , Bangladesh is not really going to repel any attacks from Myanmar at all I guess.It first needs to get hold of its internal situation first.







.
This map explain why India and burma put on fence in their border with Bangladesh.Bangladesh is the only muslim country in the world which do not share any border with any other muslim countries.Bangladesh is like a muslim wedge in otherwise a hindu-buddhist dominated part of the world.A source of constant phobia and paranoia in hindu-buddhist mind.If Bangladesh was surrounded by mainly muslim countries like the other muslim countries, then there would have no fence.Bangladesh is sitting not only in the middle of hindu-buddhist axis, but also sharing border with two countries where hindu and buddhist extremism and xenophobia/paranoia against muslim are strong.So Bangladesh is surrounded by fence is not because of the fault of Bangladesh, rather due to the nature of those who erected them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

shourov323 said:


> indians only obey order from him..
> View attachment 449891


Good you are showing why Bangladeshi are classless and inferior to us,it only makes us less pity a border killing of a oppressed Bengali Muslim fleeing from overcrowded classless country whose elites are slave of other countries.


----------



## Mehmood usmani

Why u bangladeshis want a war with myanmar keep calm bangladesh is oeace ful country and this is good

Dont act like pakistan and india

There is dispute of kashmir which is the main cause between them


----------



## Avicenna

Bangladesh doesn't want war. Infact, I would say its running from one.

It was Myanmar that instigated this whole crisis to pursue whatever their interests are.

They didn't directly target Bangladesh but what they did certainly wasn't friendly.

Also the narrative by the Myanmar government to "justify" their actions was frankly disgustingly false.

That being said, its time for the peace-loving nation of Bangladesh to stop being p#$Sies and fight back if provoked.

You could count me as one of the peaceniks prior to this Rohingya debacle.

But if one good came out of it, I hope that it knocks the leadership of Bangladesh to its senses.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Mehmood usmani said:


> Why u bangladeshis want a war with myanmar keep calm bangladesh is oeace ful country and this is good
> 
> Dont act like pakistan and india
> 
> There is dispute of kashmir which is the main cause between them



Who told you Bangladeshi want war with myanmar? 3 months ago burma repeatedly violated our air space to instigate a clash between them and us.Still we did not respond and taken peaceful path to resolve the current Rohingya issue.

'Bangladeshi want war with myanmar' is nothing but a fertile imagination on your part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar artillery units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

MBT 2000 & T 72S of Myanmar Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

I wonder how the military balance will tilt heavily towards BD after it inducts J-10C and also Mig-35. MM will have to sell all its jades and precious stones to buy an effective defence against BA, BN and BAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

bluesky said:


> MM will have to sell all its jades and precious stones to buy an effective defence against BA, BN and BAF.


Dont worry, they will rent their "meaw" to foreigners! Easy cash...


----------



## The Ronin

Notice the build quality on Burma's 49m "stealth FACMs".

They are using the thinnest marine grade steel here. The Bay of Bengal is becoming rougher each day as any BN officer can tell you yet Myanmar naval shipbuilding invested wrongly in production of lighter, cheaper platforms.

Another thing to note here is that instead of having a large calibre multi-purpose gun the Burmese boats use a Chinese AK-630 as its main weapon severely restricting options against surface targets.

The 4x C-802 SSMs used on the boats also have a limited range of under 40km as Myanmar Navy has not incorporated TDLs so they can't utilise the maximum range of any of these SSMs.

The ZPU 14.5mm quack anti-arcraft guns are straight from the 1960s. Instead of using stabilised RCWS mounts they are using cheap machine gun calibre anti-aircraft guns for self-defence.

This has got to be one of the worst examples of boat building I encountered in a long time.

Myanmar plans to build 10 of these but its been years since these FACMs were built and others have not rolled out.

In the mean time the Bangladesh Navy already has four Durjoy/Durgam class LPCs commissioned. They are equipped with a more powerful naval gun, the newest version incorporates Japanese electronics, 30mm RCWS and several other advantages. Amenities and accommodation are also improved in the Bangladeshi built boats which have a displacement of 650 tonnes instead of 500 tonnes. They have better sea keeping capabilities and a bulbous bow with sonar installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

@tarpitz, watch the warping and rusting of the pig iron plate of your naval ship. So, we Kalas are worried that not bombardments, but the heavy BoB waves will kill your floating junks.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Centaur

tarpitz said:


> @Aung Zaya bro
> This *Kala* from the country of tiny air force and second hand navy is trolling again.


Really @tarpitz, this forum gave me a lesson in very short time and that is ,_*a gentleman shouldn't act as gentleman with savages .*
_
*If a gentleman need to counter a savage , then he has to become an worse savage otherwise he will lost the combat *.
I was always irritated with my country folks here because they show anger , they make racist remarks , blah blah blah ...
But since last month when I became regular here and start browsing some old threads , I saw some peoples from both inda and miyanmer making extremely insulting remarks not only to BD peoples but also to the existence of bangladesh .

Now I realize that why BD peoples sometimes over reacted even in some posts where no reason to over react . They over reacted because you guys were always champion to flame bait .
And this is the reason why our peoples used to become angry most of times .
Why did you write that word *kala* ?
If someone is black or white does that really matter ?
I myself is very light/fair skinned person , but does that make me Superior ? *My mother is brown and my father is even fairer than me*. Should I love my father and *degrade my mother because she is brown ?*
Why you have tried to degrade us ?
There are many light skinned folks in Bangladesh, some are too much light that you will be surprised.
Many ladies are extremely light skinned.
But is it any type of qualification?
Melanin control the skin color , as far I know . So what make you guys think like this ? You guys are pathetic!

So now if my country folks now *call you monkies ,*still do you think that peoples like me will be advocate against racism another time ?

Now I know it's better to counter racist peoples with racism , abusive peoples with extreme form of abusive behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shorisrip

The Ronin said:


> Notice the build quality on Burma's 49m "stealth FACMs".
> 
> They are using the thinnest marine grade steel here. The Bay of Bengal is becoming rougher each day as any BN officer can tell you yet Myanmar naval shipbuilding invested wrongly in production of lighter, cheaper platforms.
> 
> Another thing to note here is that instead of having a large calibre multi-purpose gun the Burmese boats use a Chinese AK-630 as its main weapon severely restricting options against surface targets.
> 
> The 4x C-802 SSMs used on the boats also have a limited range of under 40km as Myanmar Navy has not incorporated TDLs so they can't utilise the maximum range of any of these SSMs.
> 
> The ZPU 14.5mm quack anti-arcraft guns are straight from the 1960s. Instead of using stabilised RCWS mounts they are using cheap machine gun calibre anti-aircraft guns for self-defence.
> 
> This has got to be one of the worst examples of boat building I encountered in a long time.
> 
> Myanmar plans to build 10 of these but its been years since these FACMs were built and others have not rolled out.
> 
> In the mean time the Bangladesh Navy already has four Durjoy/Durgam class LPCs commissioned. They are equipped with a more powerful naval gun, the newest version incorporates Japanese electronics, 30mm RCWS and several other advantages. Amenities and accommodation are also improved in the Bangladeshi built boats which have a displacement of 650 tonnes instead of 500 tonnes. They have better sea keeping capabilities and a bulbous bow with sonar installed.




Material looks like Ghora markha tin 


tarpitz said:


> @Aung Zaya bro
> This Kala from the country of tiny air force and second hand navy is trolling again.




Sidharta Gautama was also a "Kalar", and Buddhism, Pali language, the script you write with and much of your stolen mythology is of "Kalar" origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

Centaur said:


> Why did you write that word *kala* ?
> If someone is black or white does that really matter ?
> I myself is very light/fair skinned person , but does that make me Superior ? *My mother is brown and my father is even fairer than me*. Should I love my father and *degrade my mother because she is brown ?*
> Why you have tried to degrade us ?


I wonder what makes you feel inferior if someone calls us Kala. He did not make you a personal attack, but you have come out with the description of your parents and yourself. It is a kind of self-flattering. His calling us Kala infuriated you because you are a white man. Of course, you are a white man, but the thing is, in average we are Kala and many are certainly not handsome comparing to the central Indians and Pakistanis. Go out to the streets and you will find many kala and un-handsome guys there. Complexion only does not make a person handsome. He needs good-looking physical/facial features as well. Do not you think so?


----------



## Centaur

bluesky said:


> I wonder what makes you feel inferior if someone calls us Kala


I didn't feel inferior. I said racism isn't a good idea.


bluesky said:


> It is a kind of self-flattering. His calling us Kala infuriated you because you are you are white man .


This part is your own explanation, doesn't make sense . I just wanted to say that the way he said it's wrong , so I used such comparison. If I made comparison of someone else , would you still take it like that ?
Btw I also condemn a bangladeshi too when he called miyanmer folks are monkey, simply because I hate racism .

And also in bangladesh such types of peoples are not uncommon who think such way ( like you ) ,that bother me a lot .

And rest of your comment, I just want to say, you left no option that I can say anything. As you already have judged me in a worse way while my comment was to a racist person .

What make you think that this man was thinking * reasonably ,* when he made such remark ?
His remark was pure racist, with intention to degrade BD peoples (at least he think that skin color can be derogatory) .
But if you find it ( his style) *amusing*, I have no problem.
@bluesky


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Centaur said:


> Really @tarpitz, this forum gave me a lesson in very short time and that is ,_*a gentleman shouldn't act as gentleman with savages .*
> _
> *If a gentleman need to counter a savage , then he has to become an worse savage otherwise he will lost the combat *.
> I was always irritated with my country folks here because they show anger , they make racist remarks , blah blah blah ...
> But since last month when I became regular here and start browsing some old threads , I saw some peoples from both inda and miyanmer making extremely insulting remarks not only to BD peoples but also to the existence of bangladesh .
> 
> Now I realize that why BD peoples sometimes over reacted even in some posts where no reason to over react . They over reacted because you guys were always champion to flame bait .
> And this is the reason why our peoples used to become angry most of times .
> Why did you write that word *kala* ?
> If someone is black or white does that really matter ?
> I myself is very light/fair skinned person , but does that make me Superior ? *My mother is brown and my father is even fairer than me*. Should I love my father and *degrade my mother because she is brown ?*
> Why you have tried to degrade us ?
> There are many light skinned folks in Bangladesh, some are too much light that you will be surprised.
> Many ladies are extremely light skinned.
> But is it any type of qualification?
> Melanin control the skin color , as far I know . So what make you guys think like this ? You guys are pathetic!
> 
> So now if my country folks now *call you monkies ,*still do you think that peoples like me will be advocate against racism another time ?
> 
> Now I know it's better to counter racist peoples with racism , abusive peoples with extreme form of abusive behavior.


Why are you reacting so much? As far as I know, burmese do not use the word 'Kala' in a same meaning as we do.Their word 'kala' came from Pali word 'kula' which means noble family.Mainly because Gautama Buddha and the earlier Budda's avatar who preached Buddhism in burma was Indian/Bengali origin and looked like us.They are using the word 'Kala' for thousands of years without any negative connotation.It only acquire some negative connotation during the British colonial period when large number of Bengali/Indian origin people moved to burma to do administrative jobs, business or agriculture.They replaced burmese people from all walk of life and became dominant.During the British rule, all the major Burmese cities were Indian/Bengali majority and they controlled burmese economy.burmese nationalism was more anti-Indian than it was anti-British, as they considered former a grater threat than the later.So the word 'kala' transform into a negative word.They use kala to denote all the inhabitants of the sub-continent, be it Bangladeshi, Indian or Pakistani.It has nothing to do with skin color.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Centaur

Homo Sapiens said:


> Their word 'kala' came from Pali word 'kula' which means noble family.Mainly because Gautama Buddha


 So he mean that bangladesh is a noble country ,and bangladeshi are noble folks .
And also bangladeshi called them monkey because the epic ramayana said that, those areas were inhabitant by noble monkies?
I am convinced .
However let it go. If you guys find such remarks natural, there is nothing I can do. But some of you will over react with my positive thinking because I don't think in the same way( ideologically ) like some of you .


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Centaur said:


> So he mean that bangladesh is a noble country ,and bangladeshi are noble folks .
> I am convinced .


I said it acquired negative connotation during british rule.But the actual word was not a negative word rather a positive one.If you don't believe me then you can search internet to know by yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> FYI our newest 135m Kyan sit thar flight 2 frigate will be ready in next year. and then u will know where we are heading to. lol


2 kyan sit thar class frigates next year OMG lol
2 Type53H3 (re-armed) frigates and 2 Shadhinota class Corvettes are joining this year 
Besides these, 2 AW159 wildcat and 2 Dornier MPAs are also joining this year
and not to mention, new generation Frigate construction will start at the end of this year, so where we are heading ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Aung Zaya said:


> lol if so SG's formidable class also thinnest steel ? a chimp's logic. lol
> View attachment 450898
> 
> FYI our newest 135m Kyan sit thar flight 2 frigate will be ready in next year. and then u will know where we are heading to. lol
> 
> mind ur own business. and check SG's formidable class and chill. lol
> 
> coz we will use it different purpose. AK -630 is better to deter the threats like illegal fishermen from chimp nation.
> 
> dont be wrong with ur C-704 lol it's C 802 onboard.
> 
> 1. it's assembled in Myanmar.
> 2. it can operated in both manual and Remote controlled. burn !!!
> it's also fitted in other smaller ships. testing RC mode.
> View attachment 450902
> 
> 
> who care. !! 491 have C-802 which have 120km in range and its have sonar too


This ship is looking old & cheap painting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Centaur

Homo Sapiens said:


> I said it acquired negative connotation during british rule


I understood this part . I was talking about his intention, and that was negetive . However leave it .


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> lol if so SG's formidable class also thinnest steel ? a chimp's logic. lol
> View attachment 450898
> 
> FYI our newest 135m Kyan sit thar flight 2 frigate will be ready in next year. and then u will know where we are heading to. lol [emoji14]
> 
> mind ur own business. and check SG's formidable class and chill. lol
> 
> coz we will use it different purpose. AK -630 is better to deter the threats like illegal fishermen from chimp nation.
> 
> dont be wrong with ur C-704 lol it's C 802 onboard. [emoji14]
> 
> 1. it's assembled in Myanmar.
> 2. it can operated in both manual and Remote controlled. burn !!!
> it's also fitted in other smaller ships. testing RC mode.
> View attachment 450902
> 
> 
> who care. !! 491 have C-802 which have 120km in range and its have sonar too



@Aung Zaya bro
Myanmar Defence Industries reverse engineered Chineses Type 75 14.5 mm quad AAHMG. 

It is called Type 91DI.

There are little variations.

You can see differences in the photo.

Chinese Type 75 is recoil operated but Myanmar DI Type 91DI is gas operated.

Also the barrel is different.

They are fully automatic and integrated with Fire Control System and Electric Mechanical Tracing system. 

But in case of necesscary, can also be operated remotely with the fire director.

4 types of 14.5 mm naval AAHMG are being produced in DI, single barrel, double barrels, quad barrels and six barrel gatling.

Both quad barrel and six barrel are integrated with FCS.

Quad barrels are installed on corvettes and FAC. 
Six barrels gatling can bee seen on frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar Defence Industries reverse engineered Chineses Type 75 14.5 mm quad AAHMG.


i know that. but it's not sure.  that's why i said just assembled. now i see. bro. good job.!! navy 



BDforever said:


> 2 Type53H3 (re-armed) frigates and 2 Shadhinota class Corvettes are joining this year
> Besides these, 2 AW159 wildcat and 2 Dornier MPAs are also joining this year


lol waiting .!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Centaur

Aung Zaya said:


> lol how many members of BD tried to stop them when they called us 'monkey'.


At least I speak against it . And that's I was talking about
I hate racism that's all I wanted to say if you read this reply carefully and also my other replies.
Dishonor, hate, racism , in short profane words aren't acceptable in modern world I believe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> 2 kyan sit thar class frigates next year OMG lol
> 2 Type53H3 (re-armed) frigates and 2 Shadhinota class Corvettes are joining this year [emoji14]
> Besides these, 2 AW159 wildcat and 2 Dornier MPAs are also joining this year
> and not to mention, new generation Frigate construction will start at the end of this year, so where we are heading ?


Read it again.

He is saying flight 2. Not 2 frigates.

BTW. . . Again second hand frigates?

Anyway your navy is your business. As long as you happy with it, it is ok.

We acquired two ATR 42-320s. Israeli installed laser, radar and optronics on them. 

And finally we commissioned two ATR 42-320 MPA two months ago. 

For the future plans, you may have your plans and we have our plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Centaur said:


> At least I speak against it . And that's I was talking about
> I hate racism that's all I wanted to say if you read this reply carefully and also my other replies.
> Dishonor, hate, racism , in short profane words aren't acceptable in modern world I believe .


Sorry for that. I am not a racist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Aung Zaya said:


> it can operated in both manual and Remote controlled. burn !!!
> it's also fitted in other smaller ships. testing RC mode.



How is it remote controlled?? Every remote controlled gun have a radar and FLIR sensor with it and all of them are only one barreled gun. Like this one below.









But the gun mounted on your ship doesn't look like it have any radar or FLIR sensor. It's based on Russian ZU-23 or Chinese Type 85 which are only manually operated.






http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...attack-craft-fac-m-delivered-to-the-navy.html

Like this one below. 








If you still want to say it can remotely operated then show us a picture with radar and FLIR sensor with it. If you can't then don't start babbling and waste our time. 

How can you remotely operate your AA gun mounted on your FAQ when Igla SAM on Kyan Sitta is pedestal mounted?? 








Aung Zaya said:


> 491 have C-802 which have 120km in range



Without tactical data link it's range only limited to 34km range like our C-704. Same goes for our C-802 and Otomat missile too. But that will change as the Bangladesh Navy awarded a contract to South Korean LIG Nex1 for a Tactical Data Link (TDL) system covering 16 platforms including its:

3 x Shore Stations;
2 x Submarines;
2 x Guided Missile Frigates;
4 x Guided Missile Corvettes;
1 x Large Patrol Craft;
2 x Maritime Patrol Aircraft;
2 x Naval Helicopters.

The project will be completed by the middle or end of 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Centaur said:


> At least I speak against it . And that's I was talking about
> I hate racism that's all I wanted to say if you read this reply carefully and also my other replies.
> Dishonor, hate, racism , in short profane words aren't acceptable in modern world I believe .


appreciated ur effort. but as u know there are many bangladeshi members in this forum. let the moderators handle this. @The Eagle bro please. 


Ashes said:


> I agree that using monkey was a racist and improper approach, but responding with racism in return isn't a good response. Granted, given the fact that you're willing to see both the terms "monkey" and "kala" restricted is certainly commendable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Why is this forum is still going? I though we already agree that the Burmese have garbage tiered army.

Also one great advantage that Bangladesh have is that it is one people, one race. Compared that to Burma where the other ethnic groups can't even stop killing each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## tarpitz

The Ronin said:


> How is it remote controlled?? Every remote controlled gun have a radar and FLIR sensor with it and all of them are only one barreled gun. /QUOTE]


It can be remotely operated by fire director.


----------



## Aung Zaya

The Ronin said:


> How is it remote controlled?? *Every remote controlled gun have a radar and FLIR sensor with it and* *all of them are only one barreled gun*. Like this one below.


lol  i now know your level of ur military knowledge. so do u know how AK-630 gun operated ? according to your logic , AK-630 would be manned. lol i provided evidence pic of unmanned firing test. believe it or not.


The Ronin said:


> But the gun mounted on your ship doesn't look like it have any radar or FLIR sensor. It's based on Russian ZU-23 or Chinese Type 85 which are only manually operated.


look carefully and u will see it. or better go to eye specialist instead of arguing with us.







The Ronin said:


> How can you remotely operate your AA gun mounted on your FAQ when Igla SAM on Kyan Sitta is pedestal mounted??



it's also locally made. and first step to unmanned. that one just test model and we wont use it. final product is here. 




lighter compact design. 



TopCat said:


> Monkey is not a racist word. Its complete different species.


just report. lol


----------



## Species

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Why is this forum is still going? I though we already agree that the Burmese have garbage tiered army.
> 
> Also one great advantage that Bangladesh have is that it is one people, one race. Compared that to Burma where the other ethnic groups can't even stop killing each other.



Finally, somebody has spoken. This comparison is really hilarious. Myanmar is fighting a civil war internally, it will be an easy pushover for any invading force.

@The Eagle this thread has gone way past it's expiry, people are now throwing racist remarks. Please close this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> it's also locally made. and first step to unmanned. that one just test model and we wont use it. final product is here.
> View attachment 450993
> 
> lighter compact design.


but one question bro, why is your country run by Military ?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Centaur said:


> Why did you write that word *kala* ?
> If someone is black or white does that really matter ?
> I myself is very light/fair skinned person , but does that make me Superior ? *My mother is brown and my father is even fairer than me*. Should I love my father and *degrade my mother because she is brown ?*
> Why you have tried to degrade us ?



Does "Kala" mean black in Burmese?


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> but one question bro, why is your country run by Military ?


nope. our country is run by President U Htin Kyaw and secondly Daw Aung San Su kyi.


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> nope. our country is run by President U Htin Kyaw and secondly Daw Aung San Su kyi.


oh lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Despite of concerns by couple of members w.r.t. mudslinging in thread, space was given a chance by removing unwanted posts & violators informed through inbox but seems like thread has reached to its end while having no further substance.

Thread closed.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------

